# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2022



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2022 às 11:37)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2022

Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2020
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


*Informação Bacias Hidrográficas (Expandir para ver)*


Spoiler: Lima, Cávado e Ave



*BACIA DO LIMA

Alto Lindoso:*









*Touvedo:*











*BACIA DO CAVADO

Alto Rabagão:*





*Paradela:*








*Venda Nova:*








*Salamonde:*








*Vilarinho das Furnas:*








*Caniçada:*











*BACIA DO AVE

Guilhofrei:






*





Spoiler: Douro



*BACIA DO DOURO


- AFLUENTES DO RIO DOURO:


Baixo Sabor:*
Cota máxima: 234,0m; V.A.máximo: 1095hm3
*








Tabuaço:








Varosa:








Freigil:*








*Torrão:










- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:










Bemposta:










Pocinho:










Valeira:










Régua:










Carrapatelo:










Crestuma:






*





Spoiler: Vouga e Mondego



*BACIA DO VOUGA

Ribeiradio:*
Cota máxima: 110,0m; V.A. máximo: 136hm3
*











BACIA DO MONDEGO

Caldeirão:*








*Vale Rossim:*





*Lagoa Comprida:*








*Alto Ceira:*





*Fronhas:*









*Aguieira:*








*Raiva:*












Spoiler: Tejo



*BACIA DO TEJO

Santa Luzia:








Cabril:








Bouçã:








Castelo de Bode:










Póvoa e Meadas:








Pracana:*










*Fratel:*








*Belver:*


----------



## LMMS (7 Jan 2022 às 02:51)

Previsão de classificação de seca (0 a 5). Valores negativos é muito bom.
Modelo de previsão InterSucho 9km (1961/2010).


----------



## LMMS (9 Jan 2022 às 16:08)

Aqui podemos ver que não é só Portugal que se pode queixar da seca, a Espanha ainda está pior. Infelizmente poderá acontecer, e vamos esperar que não, que os próximos conflitos num futuro próximo entre Portugal e Espanha possam acontecer devido a eles cortarem pura e simplesmente os caudais ecológicos que estão acordados!


----------



## efcm (11 Jan 2022 às 23:12)

Um pequeno off topic

Para quem como eu tem curiosidade de ver a abertura da descarga de fundo de uma barragem após muito tempo fechada.

Saem uns bons metros cúbicos de terra.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2022 às 09:46)

Ponto de situação no Algarve...









						Chuva de Dezembro mal se nota nas barragens e pouco aliviou a seca no Algarve
					

Se se queixou por causa dos dois ou três dias de chuva no mês passado, saiba que foi literalmente uma gota de água no oceano das necessidades do Algarve



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## LMMS (12 Jan 2022 às 23:19)

Hoje fui dar uma caminhada pelo trilho da ribeira das vinhas em Cascais e é uma desgraça, ribeiras secas e onde existe alguma água é podre.
A secura da terra nota-se e nem se compara com as zonas piores do País como se pode ver pela imagem!
A água no solo está a 74% na zona e com uma anomalia para a este dia de -5.4mm.
Isto está a ficar mau! E chuva até dia 22 nem vê-la!  
Na minha próxima ida, irei tirar fotos para colocar aqui a beleza daquela zona, se Deus Quiser, claro está!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2022 às 23:20)

Barragem do Caia assegura campanha mas cereais precisam de chuva​Os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Montemor-o-Novo encontram-se em seca moderada, tendo em conta que o mês de dezembro de 2021 foi o quarto dezembro mais quente desde 1931, tendo o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação sido inferior ao valor normal.

Luís Rodrigues, gerente da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, refere que a Barragem do Caia “tem disponível cerca de 109 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, o que corresponde a 57 por cento da cota de descarga. Com estes números, a campanha de rega deste ano está assegurada bem como o fornecimento às populações”.

No que diz respeito à agricultura, Luís Rodrigues assegura que, “se dentro de duas semanas não houver chuva, os cereais vão sentir essa falta. Neste momento, as pastagens estão dentro do que é previsível mas as alterações climáticas têm arrastado a chuva, que normalmente caía no mês de dezembro e janeiro, para o início da primavera”.

O gerente da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia assegura que têm “feito um esforço enorme na poupança de água, aliando nova tecnologias à obra obsoleta da barragem, que funciona desde 1969”.

Rádio Elvas

De referir que antes do verão começar chegou aos 80%, valor que não atingia há 7 anos. Neste momento está a 57%. Por muito que tentem, é difícil poupar água com tanto olival que se vê naquela zona. Resta ver o que chove até Abril, caso não chova nada de significativo para contribuir para o armazenamento, caminha a passos largos para valores preocupantes novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jan 2022 às 11:24)

Futura localização da central de dessalinização do Algarve já está em estudo
					

António Pina, presidente da Comunidade Intermunicipal do Algarve (AMAL), mostrou-se «muito satisfeito com os avanços que estão no terreno»



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2022 às 13:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Futura localização da central de dessalinização do Algarve já está em estudo
> 
> 
> António Pina, presidente da Comunidade Intermunicipal do Algarve (AMAL), mostrou-se «muito satisfeito com os avanços que estão no terreno»
> ...


No Algarve estudam muito mas nada fazem. 

Sendo o Pina já se sabe que não passa doutro vendedor da banha da cobra igual ao Costa, essa notícia é muito oportuna numa altura em estamos à porta de eleições, deixa passar e não vês nada.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jan 2022 às 14:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve estudam muito mas nada fazem.
> 
> Sendo o Pina já se sabe que não passa doutro vendedor da banha da cobra igual ao Costa, essa notícia é muito oportuna numa altura em estamos à porta de eleições, deixa passar e não vês nada.


Também me parece muita parra e pouca uva... está tudo a correr às mil maravilhas...é estalar os dedos e já está! Mudar hábitos? Isso não é preciso! Vamos buscar mais água para gastar mais! E os autarcas todos contentes porque já se vê a luz ao fundo do túnel.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2022 às 21:47)

Até dos satélites é desolador o panorama de certas albufeiras na zona da Peneda-Gerês.

*Alto Rabagão* está a um nível diminuto de 22,6%






A vista do satélite Terra, *hoje cerca das 11:12utc*






Talvez um pouco em off-topic:
Nestas imagens dos satélites Terra e Aqua pode comparar-se não só o aspecto das albufeiras mas também do coberto vegetal da região a norte do Douro, em vários anos e sempre na data de *12 de Janeiro*:

*Ano 2022*





*2020*





*2012*





*2007*





*2003*





Esta imagem foi captada no início do *último Verão, há cerca de seis meses ( 11 de Julho)*:





Exactamente *nessa data* registei estes aspectos da Albufeira. Nunca tinha visto este aproveitamento do plano de água de uma albufeira para instalação de painéis solares flutuantes. Pergunto-me se com o nível tão baixo ainda é viável esta instalação.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jan 2022 às 08:55)

Essas barragens a norte qd a produção eléctrica baixar o que deve acontecer lá para Março os níveis dessas barragens vai claramente subir, pois esses níveis não se deve a falta de chuva mas sim a uma produção eléctrica extremamente elevada. 
Aqui a sul mesmo sem chuva o nível das barragens permanece a subir ligeiramente neste mês de Janeiro e provavelmente acontecerá o mesmo em Fevereiro.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2022 às 19:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Essas barragens a norte qd a produção eléctrica baixar o que deve acontecer lá para Março os níveis dessas barragens vai claramente subir, pois esses níveis não se deve a falta de chuva mas sim a uma produção eléctrica extremamente elevada.
> Aqui a sul mesmo sem chuva o nível das barragens permanece a subir ligeiramente neste mês de Janeiro e provavelmente acontecerá o mesmo em Fevereiro.


Boas estás-te a referir a Beliche e Odeleite certo? São as únicas barragens que ainda devem ter caudal de entrada...Ainda assim como sabes que estão a subir? Aqui à tempos só a de Beliche é que dava para ver dados diários.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2022 às 12:25)




----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2022 às 15:12)

joralentejano disse:


>


Infelizmente a entrada para Fevereiro também não é promissora.

Tendência para seca severa continua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2022 às 23:02)

Água nas barragens algarvias garante abastecimento para ano e meio​








						Água nas barragens algarvias garante abastecimento para ano e meio
					

O abastecimento público de água para consumo humano no Algarve está garantido pelo período de um ano e meio.




					jornaldoalgarve.pt
				




Temos água para ano e meio, não sejam piegas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2022 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Água nas barragens algarvias garante abastecimento para ano e meio​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ano passado Odeleite tinha 41% por esta altura, mas ainda chegou aos 71% em Março. Beliche tinha 36% e recuperou para 63%. Se estão com esses valores agora, imaginemos como poderão ficar caso não chova nada de significativo nos próximos meses.
Pode ser que haja algum "milagre" até ao verão, como tem acontecido nos últimos anos, ou então não sei. 
Até têm havido algumas cut-off's por perto este ano, mas todas evitam o continente, parece que é de propósito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2022 às 18:45)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jan 2022 às 13:08)

Bom as barragens este mês estão com perdas pequenas no sul do país aliás como é normal mesmo que não chova. 
As previsões a médio longo prazo mantêm este cenário actual... 
Ora com o AA mais a oeste e tempo mais fresco, ora com ele mais a leste e tempo mais quente. 
Não deverá mudar antes de final de Fevereiro em princípio. 

Com o nível da água nos solos a baixar vamos entrar numa fase em que algumas barragens a sul vão registar perdas maiores devido a necessidades de rega maiores. 

Aguardemos o desenrolar desta situação!


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2022 às 13:10)

O alto lindoso como é que aquilo esta ? Ja fecharam as portas ou ainda resta agua ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jan 2022 às 13:43)

Stinger disse:


> O alto lindoso como é que aquilo esta ? Ja fecharam as portas ou ainda resta agua ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk



Melhorias muito ligeiras!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2022 às 14:58)

Stinger disse:


> O alto lindoso como é que aquilo esta ? Ja fecharam as portas ou ainda resta agua ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Está a 13,8%. Praticamente no mínimo da exploração.
Alto Rabagão está nos 20%! Valor inédito. Por muito que possa vir a chover, esta albufeira já não enche até ao verão.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jan 2022 às 20:53)

AnDré disse:


> Está a 13,8%. Praticamente no mínimo da exploração.
> Alto Rabagão está nos 20%! Valor inédito. Por muito que possa vir a chover, esta albufeira já não enche até ao verão.


Há fotos?

EDIT: Fotos aqui:


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2022 às 21:36)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Há fotos?
> 
> EDIT: Fotos aqui:



Nota-se que no Alto Lindoso  (Aceredo) o nivel da água ainda desceu mais.

Em Novembro passado, quando fui lá, essa ponte que aparece no canto inferior direito e normalmente está submersa por vários metros de água, estava assim, eu diria que a água baixou ( pelo menos) uns 3 metros.  







Também se vê nas fotos acima alguns ramos de árvores a meio da Albufeira, coisa que não se via tanto em Novembro/2021.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Jan 2022 às 11:25)

Snifa disse:


> Nota-se que no Alto Lindoso  (Aceredo) o nivel da água ainda desceu mais.
> 
> Em Novembro passado, quando fui lá, essa ponte que aparece no canto inferior direito e normalmente está submersa por vários metros de água, estava assim, eu diria que a água baixou ( pelo menos) uns 3 metros.
> 
> ...


A Antiga ponte sobre o Lima já praticamente toda fora de água.
Já estava nos inícios de dezembro mas em 2019 não baixou do nivel dessa foto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2022 às 13:51)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2022 às 18:18)




----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2022 às 21:01)

E ainda assim Castelo de Bode está nos 59,9%. 
E não deve descer desse valor de forma a garantir o abastecimento da grande Lisboa. (Uma das suas principais funções).
O que turbinar será do que vem a  montante (Cabril). 

No geral já temos uma boa parte das grandes hídricas no mínimo.


----------



## hurricane (26 Jan 2022 às 21:46)

Se a situacao nao mudar, parece-me que este ano será catastrofico ao nivel de agua em Portugal. E com o anticiclone estacionado no golfo da biscaia, nao deve mudar tao depressa. Quando ele lá estaciona, sao meses nisto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2022 às 22:35)

AnDré disse:


> E ainda assim Castelo de Bode está nos 59,9%.
> E não deve descer desse valor de forma a garantir o abastecimento da grande Lisboa. (Uma das suas principais funções).
> O que turbinar será do que vem a  montante (Cabril).
> 
> No geral já temos uma boa parte das grandes hídricas no mínimo.


Segundo informações de amigos meus que trabalham na EPAL, Castelo do Bode deverá atingir o nível amarelo de risco em poucos dias. A situação está bem má, ainda assim!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2022 às 22:47)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Segundo informações de amigos meus que trabalham na EPAL, Castelo do Bode deverá atingir o nível amarelo de risco em poucos dias. A situação está bem má, ainda assim!



Seria interessante saber quantas vezes já esteve nesse nível e quando foram.


----------



## Devas (26 Jan 2022 às 22:52)

Ferreira do Zêzere | Baixo nível das águas deixa albufeira com cenário desolador (c/VIDEO)









						Ferreira do Zêzere | Baixo nível das águas deixa albufeira com cenário desolador (c/VIDEO) | Médio Tejo
					

Por estes dias, com o nível das águas da albufeira de Castelo do Bode a níveis bastante abaixo do normal para esta época do ano, a zona ribeirinha tornou-se um local de romaria.  Ao longo das margens vemos barcos e ancoradouros imobilizados em terra seca. A cota da água está anormalmente baixa...




					www.mediotejo.net


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2022 às 23:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Segundo informações de amigos meus que trabalham na EPAL, Castelo do Bode deverá atingir o nível amarelo de risco em poucos dias. A situação está bem má, ainda assim!


As barragens poderão estar a compensar a energia que as centrais a carvão deixaram de produzir. Pode ser um fator que também estará a propiciar uma situação ainda mais grave.  Acho que até ao momento, o ano hidrológico está ser muito idêntico a 2004/2005 e penso que nesse ano por este altura a situação a nível de barragens não estava tão má.
Acho que isto está a ser mais uma prova de que no nosso país se gasta cada vez mais água, mesmo sendo cada vez mais escassa. E a nossa sorte nestes últimos anos tem sido haver sempre uma altura antes do verão em que chove mais ou menos bem e repõe alguma água nas barragens.
No Alentejo a situação não está tão crítica porque o ano hidrológico anterior foi dentro do normal, principalmente graças a fevereiro, e muitas barragens ficaram a níveis máximos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2022 às 14:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Seria interessante saber quantas vezes já esteve nesse nível e quando foram.


A última vez foi entre julho e setembro de 2005, segundo o que me disseram.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 14:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que até ao momento, o ano hidrológico está ser muito idêntico a 2004/2005 e penso que nesse ano por este altura a situação a nível de barragens não estava tão má.


Menos 20 mm entre outubro e dezembro por comparação com 2004, mais 20 mm se contarmos com setembro. Embora o ano de 2021 tenha sido seco, não tem comparação com 2004 que ainda hoje é o 4º mais seco de sempre. Dito isto, tem que se dar um desconto porque desta vez as temperaturas estão bem mais altas, pois embora o inverno 2004/05 tenha sido o 2º mais seco de sempre, foi também o 5º mais frio e isso reduziu imenso a evaporação


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2022 às 15:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Menos 20 mm entre outubro e dezembro por comparação com 2004, mais 20 mm se contarmos com setembro. Embora o ano de 2021 tenha sido seco, não tem comparação com 2004 que ainda hoje é o 4º mais seco de sempre. Dito isto, tem que se dar um desconto porque desta vez as temperaturas estão bem mais altas, pois embora o inverno 2004/05 tenha sido o 2º mais seco de sempre, foi também o 5º mais frio e isso reduziu imenso a evaporação


Por acaso entre Tavira e VRSA se contarmos com Setembro o ano está Na média graças a dois ou três eventos localizados no sudeste do território nacional. Cacela e Castro Marim têm mais de 250 mm acumulados, o que está dentro da média.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2022 às 16:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Menos 20 mm entre outubro e dezembro por comparação com 2004, mais 20 mm se contarmos com setembro. Embora o ano de 2021 tenha sido seco, não tem comparação com 2004 que ainda hoje é o 4º mais seco de sempre. Dito isto, tem que se dar um desconto porque desta vez as temperaturas estão bem mais altas, pois embora o inverno 2004/05 tenha sido o 2º mais seco de sempre, foi também o 5º mais frio e isso reduziu imenso a evaporação


Mais 20mm, menos 20mm, acaba por dar o mesmo. A temperatura é uma diferença que tenho observado em relação a esse ano. As temperaturas diurnas são primaveris e o facto de haver cut-off's a sul está a potenciar o vento de leste, o que contribui ainda mais para agravar a secura.
Em 2005, as centrais a carvão não estavam encerradas e por esta altura, as barragens que produzem energia penso que não estavam no estado em que estão neste momento. Atualmente, o maior problema é esse porque haver invernos assim infelizmente não é novidade nenhuma. Se o anticiclone continuar no Golfo da Biscaia não devemos ver chuva digna de nome tão cedo. Caso vá para a zona dos Açores, como mostra o GFS de vez em quando, pode ser que deixe passar algumas frentes, embora provavelmente de fraca atividade, o que mitiga pouco ou nada a situação, mas pelo menos o tempo não se resume só a sol e vento de leste como tem acontecido. Ver-se-á.


----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 14:06)

MSantos disse:


> Complexo do Tâmega da Iberdrola já está a injetar energia na rede​*O complexo do Tâmega terá capacidade para produzir 1.766 GWh por ano, o suficiente para suprir as necessidades energéticas dos municípios vizinhos e das cidades de Braga e Guimarães (440 mil lares).*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto são boas noticias, para ver se alguém dá "ordem" para os operadores de barragens neste momento criticas com falta de água de pararem de turbinar!

Desde dia 19 deste mês que Alto Lindoso não turbina, pudera não têm água!!







Mas Castelo de Bode, ainda vão turbinando, só podem estar a brincar, se não chover a sério nos próximos meses, quero ver como vai ser....


----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 14:26)

Video do arquivo da RTP, vem mesmo a calhar!









						Subsistema da barragem de Castelo de Bode
					

Construção do subsistema da barragem de Castelo de Bode, para o abastecimento de água a Lisboa.




					arquivos.rtp.pt


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2022 às 14:48)

LMMS disse:


> Isto são boas noticias, para ver se alguém dá "ordem" para os operadores de barragens neste momento criticas com falta de água de pararem de turbinar!
> 
> Desde dia 19 deste mês que Alto Lindoso não turbina, pudera não têm água!!
> 
> ...


Castelo de Bode está a uma cota estável, a rondar os 60% há vários dias. O que turbina é o que vem de Cabril.

Por muito que custe aceitar, Alto Lindoso, as barragens do Cávado, Cabril (Zêzere), Vilar (Tabuaço), Varosa (Lamego), etc, têm como finalidade a produção hídrica. Numa altura em que não existe produção térmica a Carvão e o preço do gás natural está altíssimo, é normal que se recorra à hídrica.

E mais, com este panorama, mesmo que o inverno estivesse a ser normal em termos de precipitação, o nível destas barragens não deveria ser muito melhor que o atual. 

O complexo do Tâmega só estará concluído em 2024. E depois há que encher.


----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 16:44)




----------



## slbgdt (29 Jan 2022 às 03:22)

LMMS disse:


> Isto são boas noticias, para ver se alguém dá "ordem" para os operadores de barragens neste momento criticas com falta de água de pararem de turbinar!
> 
> Desde dia 19 deste mês que Alto Lindoso não turbina, pudera não têm água!!
> 
> ...



A Única hipótese de reduzir as turbinacões é começar com apagoes na rede nacional.
A electricidade não nasce nas árvores nem se semeia, ao contrário do que se pensa em Lisboa..

Alto Tâmega começaram agora as obras para erguer o paredão.
Daivões está pronta e a encher.
A energia produzida refere se a testes.
Gouvães está na mesma situação.
Porém o complexo do Alto Tâmega nas condições actuais iria acrescentar pouco.
Alto Tâmega e Daivões têm pouca capacidade de encaixe.
Os 880 mWH de Gouvães são curtos, apenas consegue usar tal potência se houver energia na rede para que turbine em horas vazias.

De resto vão continuar as cheias e secas no Tâmega


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2022 às 18:05)

Cuidado com o offtopic pessoal.
__________
Albufeira do Cabril


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2022 às 20:28)




----------



## Toby (31 Jan 2022 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



A situação é sombria este Verão, se ocorrerem incêndios. 
Estamos a caminhar para restrições de água?


----------



## LMMS (31 Jan 2022 às 21:20)

Esta imagem do Sentinel 2 L2A da Barragem do Alto Lindoso e sua albufeira de dia 29 deste mês dá bem conta da falta de água.


----------



## LMMS (31 Jan 2022 às 21:25)

Esta aqui é mais reveladora e assustadora, barragens Alto Lindoso, Paradela, Alto Rabagão e as espanholas com imensa falta de água e incêndios à volta.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2022 às 06:53)

Toby disse:


> A situação é sombria este Verão, se ocorrerem incêndios.
> Estamos a caminhar para restrições de água?


A situação é sombria para a produção de energia eléctrica. Não creio que seja para o abastecimento de água urbano.

Com a excepção do Sado e o Mira, que contam já com uma série de anos de baixa precipitação, as restantes albufeiras destinadas ao abastecimento de água estão, no geral, compostas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 09:42)

Como é que a ti aparece o último relatório de 24 Janeiro e a mim aparece somente o do dia 17 Janeiro?


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 09:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Como é que a ti aparece o último relatório de 24 Janeiro e a mim aparece somente o do dia 17 Janeiro?



Está já na página do Facebook do SNIRH, tentei colocar aqui o link, mas está a dar erro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 10:26)

E o relatório semanal de 31 Janeiro 2022 é diferente do mensal porquê? 
Sobretudo o Douro?


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 11:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E o relatório semanal de 31 Janeiro 2022 é diferente do mensal porquê?
> Sobretudo o Douro?


Eles lançam todas as semanas um relatório e também um mensal.


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 11:52)

AnDré disse:


> A situação é sombria para a produção de energia eléctrica. Não creio que seja para o abastecimento de água urbano.
> 
> Com a excepção do Sado e o Mira, que contam já com uma série de anos de baixa precipitação, as restantes albufeiras destinadas ao abastecimento de água estão, no geral, compostas.
> 
> Ver anexo 1072



Não partilho dessa opinião, pelo menos no que respeita a Castelo de Bode, pois já está abaixo dos 59% e à velocidade que desce, não sei não!

Ora aqui ficam alguns gráficos para se estudar a situação:

Ora, Castelo de Bode recebe água de Santa Luzia, que recebe água de toda a zona da serra de Açor e como podemos ver está com caudais muito pequenos. A Barragem do Alto Ceira vai dando uma ajuda, ainda à poucos dias transferiu água para Santa Luzia, mas é uma gota!





O próximo post, vamos ver como está a Barragem do Cabril.......


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 12:21)

LMMS disse:


> Eles lançam todas as semanas um relatório e também um mensal.


Refiro me aos valores apresentados, pois um semanal a 31 Janeiro deveria ser igual ao mensal no final de Janeiro, certo? 
Situação mais difícil de entender a do Douro!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2022 às 13:02)

LMMS disse:


> Não partilho dessa opinião, pelo menos no que respeita a Castelo de Bode, pois já está abaixo dos 59% e à velocidade que desce, não sei não!
> 
> Ora aqui ficam alguns gráficos para se estudar a situação:
> 
> ...


Castelo de Bode tem neste momento 600hm3 de água armazenada! Um valor muito superior ao consumo anual de água.

As barragens têm várias finalidades. Algumas são para produção de energia elétrica (Alto Lindoso, Cabril, barragens do Cávado...), outras para abastecimento, outras para regadio.
Muitas têm várias funções. Castelo de Bode é uma delas. Pode produzir energia mas só até a uma cota, de modo a assegurar que existe água para o abastecimento das populações.

A Aguieira também tem várias funções, entre elas o proteger de cheias da cidade de Coimbra. Por isso é que no inverno nunca enche. Só enche após Abril.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2022 às 13:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Refiro me aos valores apresentados, pois um semanal a 31 Janeiro deveria ser igual ao mensal no final de Janeiro, certo?
> Situação mais difícil de entender a do Douro!


Já saiu o de 31 de Janeiro? A mim só me aparece o boletim de 31 de Dezembro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> Já saiu o de 31 de Janeiro? A mim só me aparece o boletim de 31 de Dezembro.


No Facebook da página deles já aparece mas como capa. 
A estupidez da cena, é que dizem para mais informações aceder ao portal deles, que nem o boletim de 24 Janeiro tem!


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 13:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Refiro me aos valores apresentados, pois um semanal a 31 Janeiro deveria ser igual ao mensal no final de Janeiro, certo?
> Situação mais difícil de entender a do Douro!


O Relatório de Janeiro só sai daqui a uns dias, o semanal ultimo é de dia 24, mas incompleto, esta malta do SNIRH dão muitas calinadas, eu até já os corrigi no Facebook, pois tinham os dados de Foz-Tua errados!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2022 às 13:31)

LMMS disse:


> O Relatório de Janeiro só sai daqui a uns dias, o semanal ultimo é de dia 24, mas incompleto, esta malta do SNIRH dão muitas calinadas, eu até já os corrigi no Facebook, pois tinham os dados de Foz-Tua errados!


Então vai lá espreitar de novo e vais ver o mapa do semanal de 31 Janeiro e do mensal de Janeiro de 2022!


EDIT: Já retiraram o que tinham postado do semanal de 31 Janeiro e o respectivo mensal desse mês. 
Estranho..


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 14:01)

....agora dados de Cabril. Curioso que hoje já foram dadas ordens por quem manda para parar de turbinar esta e outras barragens. Eu já ando à semanas a dizer isso mesmo, que quem manda anda a dormir!
Quem pensa que Portugal não pode ter problemas graves de abastecimento de água ao país, numas zonas piores do que noutras (Zona de Lisboa, por exemplo) a médio prazo, está a cometer um erro, pois se não chove até Abril, muito acima da média, vai somente remediar e se chover muito abaixo da média e no ciclo seguinte hidrológico ir pelo mesmo caminho, os Portugueses vão sofrer!


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Castelo de Bode tem neste momento 600hm3 de água armazenada! Um valor muito superior ao consumo anual de água.
> 
> As barragens têm várias finalidades. Algumas são para produção de energia elétrica (Alto Lindoso, Cabril, barragens do Cávado...), outras para abastecimento, outras para regadio.
> Muitas têm várias funções. Castelo de Bode é uma delas. Pode produzir energia mas só até a uma cota, de modo a assegurar que existe água para o abastecimento das populações.
> ...


Em 2020 só o concelho de Lisboa gastou 55hm3. (Mas não é tudo de Castelo de Bode).
Não andei a fazer as contas a todos os outros e não encontrei dados globais, mas todos os concelhos que usam a água de Castelo de Bode, deve ser bem mais de 120hm3.

Aqui fica alguma info sobre o concelho de Cascais entre os quais os sistema aquífero de Pisões-Atrozela que é de onde vem a água que corre nas bicas de Sintra.


----------



## fernandinand (1 Fev 2022 às 14:42)

LMMS disse:


> O Relatório de Janeiro só sai daqui a uns dias, o semanal ultimo é de dia 24, mas incompleto, esta malta do SNIRH dão muitas calinadas, eu até já os corrigi no Facebook, pois tinham os dados de Foz-Tua errados!


Para mim falar de SNIRH dá-me uma grande angústia, pois eu acompanhei e ajudei a desmantelar algumas das antigas estações 'manuais' que já contavam com décadas de observações por voluntários que practicamente nada recebiam pelo seu trabalho mas que pelo avançar dos anos se mostraram muito mais fiáveis do que as estações 'automáticas' que se instalaram como cogumelos, mas que muitas nem chegaram sequer a funcionar em plenitude um (1) ano hidrológico...agora a rede SNIRH está muito reduzida e de qualidade dúbia...



LMMS disse:


> ... Eu já ando à semanas a dizer isso mesmo, que quem manda anda a dormir!



Não ando há semanas a dizer mas a pensar o mesmo que tu...


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2022 às 14:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cabril, Castelo do Bode, Touvedo e Alto Lindoso vão suspender a produção eléctrica.
> Bravura com proibição de uso agrícola.
> Todas as restantes com níveis de armazenamento abaixo da média com produção com fins para produção eléctrica serão impostos limites mínimos para garantir reserva de água para dois anos.
> 
> ...


Provavelmente fará parte da estratégia de gestão retirar um pouco mais de Odelouca neste momento. Também tem de compensar a falta da Bravura que normalmente fornece água à rede. Janeiro ainda viveu à sombra daquela semana chuvosa de Dezembro que ainda restituíu alguma humidade aos solos e ajudou a poupar um pouco (mesmo assim houve descidas!)
Vamos ver a evolução do estado do tempo nos próximos tempos... continuando assim ou fecha-se a torneira para uso agrícola ou as barragens quase desaparecerão do mapa.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2022 às 16:36)

LMMS disse:


> Em 2020 só o concelho de Lisboa gastou 55hm3. (Mas não é tudo de Castelo de Bode).
> Não andei a fazer as contas a todos os outros e não encontrei dados globais, mas todos os concelhos que usam a água de Castelo de Bode, deve ser bem mais de 120hm3.
> 
> Aqui fica alguma info sobre o concelho de Cascais entre os quais os sistema aquífero de Pisões-Atrozela que é de onde vem a água que corre nas bicas de Sintra.


Daí aos 600hm3 armazenados...

A sul do Tejo a seca é uma realidade. A norte do Tejo, barragens vazias só são aquelas cujo fim é a produção elétrica. Exemplo de uma albufeira com fim exclusivo ao abastecimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...norte-e-centro-janeiro-2022.10746/post-848093


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Fev 2022 às 16:47)

A barragem de Castelo de Bode está assim.. Em anos normais a água por esta altura estaria a chegar às árvores.. É triste.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Fev 2022 às 16:48)

Já agora, a água que abastece para consumo o país vem de barragens? Não fazia ideia, pensava que era de nascentes como a nascente do alviela que abastece Lisboa..


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2022 às 16:49)

AnDré disse:


> Daí aos 600hm3 armazenados...
> 
> A sul do Tejo a seca é uma realidade. A norte do Tejo, barragens vazias só são aquelas cujo fim é a produção elétrica. Exemplo de uma albufeira com fim exclusivo ao abastecimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...norte-e-centro-janeiro-2022.10746/post-848093


Qualquer barragem cujo fim é apenas o abastecimento não está em estado crítico, basta olhar para o caso da barragem do Enxoé que está quase a 100%.
Independentemente de as barragens a Norte do Tejo estarem em estado crítico porque o seu principal fim é a produção elétrica, não deixa de ser preocupante. É sinal de que os cursos de água não estão com caudal suficiente para que seja possível cumprir o objetivo das mesmas sem as deixar com um nível de armazenamento bastante baixo. O pior não é agora, mas sim durante o verão se continuar sem chover. Ver as barragens assim em pleno inverno não é uma coisa que deixe alguém confortável. 
No caso das barragens do sul, neste momento não estão a perder muito armazenamento (mal de nós se estivessem) porque não estão a servir para rega. Durante o verão, ou colocam limites às campanhas de rega ou então deixam as barragens num estado extremamente crítico e ter um inverno com chuva suficiente de forma a que voltem aos níveis máximos já nunca é garantido.


----------



## LMMS (1 Fev 2022 às 16:58)

A ETA de Asseiceira em Tomar que é quem faz o tratamento da água que fornece 25% dos portugueses, vai buscar a sua água a Castelo de Bode, esta ETA consegue tratar 625.000 m3 de água por dia, o que significa qualquer coisa como 225hm3 de água por ano, ora se são estes os valores a ter em conta e com Castelo de Bode com 648hm3, e com as perspetivas pouco animadores para o futuro, não se deve estar lá muito confortável, pois essa água toda de Castelo de Bode não pode ser usada.
Para lá de o ministro ter hoje proibido esta barragem de turbinar, todos os municípios que usam esta água deveriam de começar a entrar numa fase ativa de poupança.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2022 às 18:58)

Bacia hidrográfica do Cávado (2021/2022):




No geral, as barragens a sul não apresentam diferenças tão relevantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2022 às 19:23)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Já agora, a água que abastece para consumo o país vem de barragens? Não fazia ideia, pensava que era de nascentes como a nascente do alviela que abastece Lisboa..


A água que abastece a Grande Lisboa vem essencialmente de Castelo do Bode, ainda que também haja uma estação de tratamento no Alviela. Historicamente, Lisboa teve um problema de acesso à água, já que as nascentes em redor são fracas e as águas subterrâneas na cidade não são potáveis (são de água salobra). O aqueduto das Águas Livres melhorou um pouco a situação, mas não era suficiente.  
A situação finalmente ficou resolvida com a construção do complexo de Castelo do Bode/Alviela. Castelo do Bode abastece 25% da população portuguesa e quase 100% da elite. Se, numa situação hipotética, algum país quisesse lançar uma bomba para território portuguesa, quase certamente seria aqui: 
https://maps.app.goo.gl/QGXUHjEosm6N8Cdo7

Na Península de Setúbal a história é outra, já que a água provém do maior aquífero do país - que vai de Leiria até Sines. Ainda assim, na Península de Setúbal, devido à construção ilegal nos anos 80 e 90, em situações de seca extrema (como em novembro de 2017), este fica em níveis críticos. Típico de Portugal...  

Mas deve ser exceção, pois na maioria do país a água canalizada vem de barragens!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Fev 2022 às 20:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A água que abastece a Grande Lisboa vem essencialmente de Castelo do Bode, ainda que também haja uma estação de tratamento no Alviela. Historicamente, Lisboa teve um problema de acesso à água, já que as nascentes em redor são fracas e as águas subterrâneas na cidade não são potáveis (são de água salobra). O aqueduto das Águas Livres melhorou um pouco a situação, mas não era suficiente.
> A situação finalmente ficou resolvida com a construção do complexo de Castelo do Bode/Alviela. Castelo do Bode abastece 25% da população portuguesa e quase 100% da elite. Se, numa situação hipotética, algum país quisesse lançar uma bomba para território portuguesa, quase certamente seria aqui:
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/QGXUHjEosm6N8Cdo7
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2022 às 01:43)

AnDré disse:


> Daí aos 600hm3 armazenados...



Esses 600 hm3 não são o volume útil. A cota de captação de água para consumo humano deve estar bastante acima da cota de fundo.

"A Torre de Tomada de Água possui uma plataforma no seu topo, à cota 124 m. Existem 6 aberturas para a entrada de água em 3 níveis diferentes. Cada nível possui duas aberturas e os níveis encontram-se nas cotas 88,5 m, 95,4 m e 104,5 m."

Fonte: https://castelodebode.blogspot.com/2010/04/subsistema-de-castelo-do-bode.html

Deduzo que o nível não pode descer abaixo dos, digamos, 90 m. A cota presente é 106,5 m, está a 2 m da abertura no nível superior.






A evolução do volume armazenado, em percentagem, apresenta uma acentuada diminuição nos últimos meses. Esta velocidade de diminuição do volume repercute-se na diminuição da cota de uma forma cada vez mais rápida quanto menor for a cota, devido ao perfil das margens.








Fonte do gráfico acima.

Fontes dos excertos abaixo: https://www.antenalivre.pt/sociedad...upa-ambientalistas-agricultores-e-empresarios








						Baixo nível de água em Castelo do Bode preocupa ambientalistas, agricultores e empresários (C/ÁUDIO) | Médio Tejo
					

Ambientalistas, agricultores e empresários turísticos não escondem a sua preocupação com os baixos níveis de água na Albufeira do Castelo do Bode, tendo a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) confirmado que os mesmos estão abaixo da média. “Os níveis na Albufeira do Castelo do Bode estão abaixo...




					www.mediotejo.net
				




"“Os níveis na Albufeira do Caste lo do Bode estão abaixo da média devido ao facto de, no presente ano hidrológico, *não ter ainda ocorrido precipitação significativa* que permita repor os níveis de armazenamento após o verão”, disse à Lusa fonte oficial da APA" "
[...]
“Não é só pela seca, mas também porque a água está a ser turbinada”, explicou à Lusa o presidente da Associação dos Empresários de Turismo do Castelo do Bode (AETCB), tendo criticado a “falta de informação” e afirmado “não perceber por que motivo a EDP ou quem gere a barragem está a deixar ficar um nível tão baixo que prejudica claramente a atividade turística” e as atividades náuticas.


Segundo Jorge Rodrigues, “a quota de água de Castelo do Bode está num nível extraordinariamente baixo” e, “a continuar assim”, os operadores turísticos podem ficar com as suas “atividades comprometidas” para a época de verão.


“Não há memória de se ver assim um nível tão baixo na barragem e preocupa-nos que ninguém explique às pessoas o que vai acontecer. Devia de haver um pouco mais de informação e de, na nossa opinião, melhor gestão do recurso da água”, vincou."
[...]
"
“Um dos problemas é que, efetivamente, as hidrelétricas não olham a meios para maximizar os seus lucros e vão debitando água ao seu ritmo”, afirmou Paulo Constantino, tendo feito notar que, “se tivessem sido mantidas mais reservas, com certeza que se conseguiria fazer face a anos hidrológicos em que exista menos precipitação e, portanto, equilibrar e permitir ter água de forma estratégica nas alturas em que ela é necessária”.

Questionada se confirma, neste cenário de seca meteorológica, as descargas da EDP para produção de energia, a APA disse que “a situação está a ser acompanhada pela APA, Direção-Geral de Energia e Geologia, REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais e produtores de energia hidroelétrica”."

Conhecem alguma página com um gráfico de relação volume/cota desta albufeira?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Fev 2022 às 02:00)

Nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas quando se refere à percentagem de água nas barragens está-se a referir na verdade à cota? É que as barragens não têm exatamente forma de prisma para o volume ser diretamente proporcional à cota...


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2022 às 02:34)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A barragem de Castelo de Bode está assim.. Em anos normais a água por esta altura estaria a chegar às árvores.. É triste.
> 
> Ver anexo 1077





N_Fig disse:


> Nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas quando se refere à percentagem de água nas barragens está-se a referir na verdade à cota? É que as barragens não têm exatamente forma de prisma para o volume ser diretamente proporcional à cota...



A percentagem é em relação ao volume máximo armazenável. Quanto menor for o volume mais rapidamente baixa a cota para uma dada diminuição de volume.
A exploração hidro-eléctrica foi, a meu ver, exagerada em Castelo de Bode a partir de Setembro, e continuou por todos os meses seguintes, de tal forma que muitas actividades turísticas estão prejudicadas.






Créditos das imagens


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2022 às 02:51)

Entretanto saiu o boletim de armazenamento de Janeiro em que apresenta um cenário hidrológico pior a meu ver em comparação com 2005 e 2017, perdão 2018.
Níveis piores das barragens a norte em comparação com 2005 ou 2018.
No Centro níveis mais ou menos idênticos.. 
No sul situação melhor do que estava em Janeiro de 2018, mas pior do que Janeiro de 2005.
Veremos agora como estará no final de Fevereiro como a situação estará!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2022 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> Esses 600 hm3 não são o volume útil.


Pois não. Mas a montante ainda há a Bouçã, que serve apenas para produção hídrica. Cabril e Santa Luzia também ainda têm água. Além de que o Zêzere não está seco.
Tudo somado é muita água para abastecimento.

Uma albufeira vazia choca, mas ninguém investe milhões de €€, e falo exclusivamente das hidroelétricas, para se criarem lagos artificiais bonitos. Muito menos numa altura em que há carência de energia elétrica. 
Agora, para colmatar a falta de chuva e das centrais térmicas a carvão, resta-nos importar energia.


----------



## LMMS (2 Fev 2022 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> Pois não. Mas a montante ainda há a Bouçã, que serve apenas para produção hídrica. Cabril e Santa Luzia também ainda têm água. Além de que o Zêzere não está seco.
> Tudo somado é muita água para abastecimento.
> 
> Uma albufeira vazia choca, mas ninguém investe milhões de €€, e falo exclusivamente das hidroelétricas, para se criarem lagos artificiais bonitos. Muito menos numa altura em que há carência de energia elétrica.
> Agora, para colmatar a falta de chuva e das centrais térmicas a carvão, resta-nos importar energia.


Castelo de Bode, já deveria ter parado a turbinação à alguns meses, pois parece muita água, mas não é, a não ser que se reduza o consumo em mais de 30%, pois tem sempre que se pensar em reservas para no mínimo 4 anos, isto á a minha opinião!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2022 às 18:34)

Reservas para 4 anos??? 
Reza a história que um mês de muita chuva é o suficiente para encher barragens... Ex: Março 2018
Qual a duração da maior seca actualmente?? 
1,5 anos.. 2 anos... 
Se nunca aconteceu secas com 3 anos para que.. Garantir reservas com 4 anos.. 
Além disso baixando a produção eléctrica as barragens enchem num ápice para valores na ordem dos 40 a 50%, isto a norte.. 
A sul... bom os valores com barragens a meia capacidade qual o drama? 
Quando chegar Abril repoem sempre algo mais...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2022 às 18:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A sul... bom os valores com barragens a meia capacidade qual o drama?
> Quando chegar Abril repoem sempre algo mais...


E só as barragens é que contam?
Santa paciência..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2022 às 18:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> E só as barragens é que contam?
> Santa paciência..


Para haver culturas tem que haver rega não?
Se não existirem furos, recebem a água das barragens.
Barragens do Guadiana estão todas acima ou nos 50% nesta altura.
Por isso qual o stress?

Secas sempre houve e haverá... Os Invernos têm sido quase sempre secos mas as Primaveras e o mês de Novembro foi compensando a falta nesses meses.
Os anos não têm sido assim tão secos quanto fazem parecer...

Parem de fazer parecer que antigamente chovia o ano todo qd nunca foi assim em especial no sul.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2022 às 22:55)

LMMS disse:


> Castelo de Bode, já deveria ter parado a turbinação à alguns meses, pois parece muita água, mas não é, a não ser que se reduza o consumo em mais de 30%, pois tem sempre que se pensar em reservas para no mínimo 4 anos, isto á a minha opinião!


O norte e o centro ainda não estão no mesmo barco que o sul que eu saiba! Deixem-se de alarmismos! Quando o tempo "voltar" é muito mais provável chover abundantemente no norte e centro do que no sul. Há muita água, ainda, disponível. Tem é de ser bem gerida!


----------



## LMMS (2 Fev 2022 às 23:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Reservas para 4 anos???
> Reza a história que um mês de muita chuva é o suficiente para encher barragens... Ex: Março 2018
> Qual a duração da maior seca actualmente??
> 1,5 anos.. 2 anos...
> ...


Fiem-se no "nunca aconteceu" e depois não se queixem! Os parâmetros têm que ser outros, pois os sinais estão aí. O mundo está a mudar!
Não se pode mais contar com o que eram médias no passado. A água é um bem mais precioso do que ouro, sem ele morremos e o ouro só serve para enfeitar o caixão!


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2022 às 00:53)

AnDré disse:


> Pois não. Mas a montante ainda há a Bouçã, que serve apenas para produção hídrica. Cabril e Santa Luzia também ainda têm água. Além de que o Zêzere não está seco.
> Tudo somado é muita água para abastecimento.
> 
> Uma albufeira vazia choca, mas ninguém investe milhões de €€, e falo exclusivamente das hidroelétricas, para se criarem lagos artificiais bonitos. Muito menos numa altura em que há carência de energia elétrica.
> Agora, para colmatar a falta de chuva e das centrais térmicas a carvão, resta-nos importar energia.



Castelo de Bode tem (ou devia ter) um estatuto especial, pois é não só barragem hidroelétrica mas a albufeira tem também outras utilizações, abastecimento de água à capital, turismo, lazer e uma extensão enorme que define uma grande área de paisagem.

Efectivamente a montante as três albufeiras (Bouçã, Cabril e Santa Luzia) dispõem nesta altura de um volume útil de cerca de 192 hm3.
O volume útil de Castelo de Bode para abstecimento (da cota presente, 106,5 m, até à cota mínima de captação, ~90 m) não é possível calcular sem dispôr da relação volume/cota (perfil das margens). O volume morto é de cerca de 195 hm3, mas penso que diz respeito ao da cota mínima de turbinação.









						O que se passou com a água da barragem que abastece Lisboa? Autarcas e empresários exigem explicações
					

Falta de chuva pode não ser a única explicação para Castelo de Bode estar com níveis tão baixos




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				




Não é possível dizer que isto é normal e que foi feita a melhor gestão da situação. Só a produção eléctrica interessa, doa a quem doer? Ou é o retorno do investimento a todo o custo? Podem muito bem ter o retorno noutras alturas, porque tem de ser nesta situação de seca?


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2022 às 11:38)

De forma a "arrumar a casa" alguns dos últimos posts deste tópico foram movidos para o tópico da Transição Energética em Portugal

Deixemos este tópico para falar exlusivamente da gestão hidrica de barragens e do acompanhemento/seguimento dos rios e Albufeiras, tudo o que se refere a produção hidroelétrica, renováveis em geral ou transição energética passa para o tópico Transição Energética em Portugal.

Se algum post me escapou e que acham que faça mais sentido transitar para o tópico que referi acima avisem, o staff agradece desde já!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 12:03)

LMMS disse:


> Fiem-se no "nunca aconteceu" e depois não se queixem! Os parâmetros têm que ser outros, pois os sinais estão aí. O mundo está a mudar!
> Não se pode mais contar com o que eram médias no passado. A água é um bem mais precioso do que ouro, sem ele morremos e o ouro só serve para enfeitar o caixão!


Tanto alarmismo sem sentido minha nossa... 
O norte e centro cuja grande finalidade é a produção eléctrica só está assim devido a produção eléctrica desenfreada. 
Baixando a produção eléctrica as barragens voltam a subir para níveis aceitáveis. Vão me dizer que as ribeiras a norte não correm, e que os terrenos não estão com cerca de 80% da sua capacidade? 
Acham que falo sem saber e que não analisei outros anos de seca?? 
A norte e centro mas em especial a norte as barragens a norte desciam quase a estes níveis no Inverno e depois subiam em meados de Março até Maio. E isso chovendo mesmo abaixo da média... 
A centro do país em especial abaixo do Mondego a situação poderá não ser bem assim, sobretudo não havendo chuva, e dependendo do que se passe em Espanha.. 
O sul com barragens para outros fins, e com maioria dos locais com menos relevo na maioria depende mais da chuva que caía, sendo que neste momento as barragens do Guadiana apresentam valores a rondarem os 50% na sua maioria. 
Algarve a sotavento o mesmo.. 
Bravura apresenta o caso mais grave, mas as barragens do Arade parece estarem todas interligadas actualmente.. Funcho tem cerca de 60%, Odelouca 50% e Arade 46%.

Eu pergunto qual o drama? 
No final de Março se a chuva continuar sem cair.. e as previsões apontarem nessa altura para um Abril e Maio bem seco logo falaremos se a seca é grave ou não.. 

Nos anos 70 tivemos Invernos muito chuvosos e verdade mas esquecem se que depois tínhamos cerca de 9 meses quase sem chuva..


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2022 às 12:20)

StormRic disse:


> Castelo de Bode tem (ou devia ter) um estatuto especial, pois é não só barragem hidroelétrica mas a albufeira tem também outras utilizações, abastecimento de água à capital, turismo, lazer e uma extensão enorme que define uma grande área de paisagem.
> 
> Efectivamente a montante as três albufeiras (Bouçã, Cabril e Santa Luzia) dispõem nesta altura de um volume útil de cerca de 192 hm3.
> O volume útil de Castelo de Bode para abstecimento (da cota presente, 106,5 m, até à cota mínima de captação, ~90 m) não é possível calcular sem dispôr da relação volume/cota (perfil das margens). O volume morto é de cerca de 195 hm3, mas penso que diz respeito ao da cota mínima de turbinação.
> ...


E tem um estatuto especial. Caso contrário estaria a 20% como Alto Lindoso ou Alto Rabagão, ou como Cabril. Mas não, está a 60%. 

Porquê agora? Porque em Novembro deixou-se de produzir eletricidade através das centrais a carvão, porque o preço do gás natural está altíssimo (e é isso que tem suportado a rede de energia), porque a energia elétrica nunca esteve tão cara como agora  (e estamos a importar à grande) - além de estarmos limitados, em termos de potência, à importação. 

E não sendo a eletricidade um bem tão importante como a água, porque não é, não deixa de ser um bem essencial.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2022 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> E tem um estatuto especial. Caso contrário estaria a 20% como Alto Lindoso ou Alto Rabagão, ou como Cabril. Mas não, está a 60%.
> 
> Porquê agora? Porque em Novembro deixou-se de produzir eletricidade através das centrais a carvão, porque o preço do gás natural está altíssimo (e é isso que tem suportado a rede de energia), porque a energia elétrica nunca esteve tão cara como agora  (e estamos a importar à grande) - além de estarmos limitados, em termos de potência, à importação.
> 
> E não sendo a eletricidade um bem tão importante como a água, porque não é, não deixa de ser um bem essencial.


Considero, a electricidade ao mesmo nível que a água, ora se falhar a electricidade passando umas horas começa a falhar o abastecimento público (aqui onde moro já aconteceu várias vezes mas é raro acontecer), quem mora no campo e tem um furo sem electricidade não tem água, ora tanto uma como a outra são importantes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 13:15)

Sim e verdade mas tanto um como outro só acaba e só faltará se quisermos pois tanto na água como na electricidade podemos definir prioridades... no uso dos mesmos. 
Já aconteceu noutros países e algum dia irá acontecer em Portugal.. 
Mas isso neste momento está muito longe de acontecer... Tal como expliquei anteriormente... 

Já agora não tenho dados nem muita  informação mas parece me que em Espanha em especial no sul de Espanha a situação é mais grave.


----------



## LMMS (3 Fev 2022 às 14:38)

Sim, a Península não está bem!

Isto é a previsão para daqui a 10 dias e o valores se referem à % de água disponível até 100cm.
No sul de Espanha já começa a ter valores abaixo dos 10% e o mesmo se passa em algumas zonas no sul do Alentejo. Isto é Seca Extrema.

Vou dar um exemplo, aqui da zona de Lisboa, no Jamor existe uma nascente que vai dando água que vem de Linda a Pastora e passa por debaixo da AE5, eu costumo usar essa água para às vezes ir lá dar banho ao carro, ontem fui lá e não me lembro de a ver quase seca em pleno Inverno, corria um fio que para encher um garrafão, me dava para dormir uma soneca! 
No verão é normal não deitar água e esta zona está com valores de 65%.
Agora não chove em Fevereiro, se não chover até Abril, as temperaturas altas já fora de época, a "chupar" água como nunca se viu, e não é para se estar preocupado!







*Estes dados mostram o atual panorama!

Bouça lá vai turbinando e isso faz encher castelo de bode, mas Bouça tem um V.A muito pequeno, e agora com cabril a não turbinar, se Bouça continuar a turbinar, é ver a cota a descer a grande velocidade!*


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2022 às 14:55)

Um dia pode acontecer no Sul o que aconteceu na Cidade do Cabo, uma região de clima mediterrânico. Cuidado! A solução mais prudente é fazer já o transvase do Alqueva para Odeleite.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 20:59)

frederico disse:


> Um dia pode acontecer no Sul o que aconteceu na Cidade do Cabo, uma região de clima mediterrânico. Cuidado! A solução mais prudente é fazer já o transvase do Alqueva para Odeleite.


O que aconteceu?


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2022 às 21:04)

N_Fig disse:


> O que aconteceu?


Carradas de barragens mas mesmo assim estão à beira de não ter água...









						Cape Town's Day Zero: 'We are axing trees to save water'
					

Cape Town, on South Africa's coast, was the first global city to come close to running out of water.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2022 às 21:47)

Pelo que vi da Theewaterskloof parece me uma barragem que tem pouca profundidade e usa o encaixe em largura . Esta mesmo com 40% deixa muito terreno seco .

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2022 às 01:48)

A pequena albufeira da barragem da Ribeira da Mula, na vertente sul da* Serra de Sintra*, tem sido um clássico medidor da intensidade das secas há já dezenas de anos.
Serve para ajudar o abastecimento de água ao concelho de Cascais.

Ontem dia *3 de Fevereiro de 2022*, no pino da "estação das chuvas", estava assim:

*Cota 4,52 m* ( a cota máxima na escala é *13,0 m*, à mesma altura do descarregador de superfície)





Foto de Cristina Bastos

























Foto de Cristina Bastos










Foto de Cristina Bastos











A escorrência para a albufeira estava a fio de água.

O volume presente pode ser considerado "morto".

Compare-se com o nível em *20 de Agosto de 2012* e 2 de Outubro de 2015.

Sem mais comentários.


----------



## fernandinand (4 Fev 2022 às 09:26)

Infelizmente conheço demasiado bem este sítio para dizer que não é 'normal' nesta época...vai ser preciso um bom final de Inverno e Primavera para reverter a situação e não tornar o lado turístico da zona também uma catástrofe!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2022 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> O Jamor tem um curso urbano em grande extensão, nem todas as águas que recebe são naturais, vertem-se muitas águas de lavagens que vão parar directamente ao rio. Também passou pelos jardins de Queluz (urbanos e do Palácio).
> Recebe ainda a Ribeira de Carenque.
> O caudal que se vê nas fotos é praticamente o que se observa no Verão (o rio nunca seca).


Eu sei, mas vou ter de discordar. O leito que vi está longe do que costumo ver no verão. A cascata que se vê na foto não existe no verão, e o rio praticamente não tem corrente neste troço.


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2022 às 08:39)




----------



## Paulo H (5 Fev 2022 às 14:55)

Algo que por vezes, as pessoas não imaginam, é que o volume de uma barragem ou albufeira, não pode ser todo aproveitado para consumo humano. Podemos dizer que há um volume útil, abaixo do qual, a exploração da água é ineficiente em termos de quantidade e custos para obter o mesmo nível de qualidade, nos parâmetros a que a lei obriga.

_*Eutrofização*_:
Todas as albufeiras a partir de uns 10 anos de idade, apresentam sempre alguma eutrofização que não é mais do que o normal ciclo de vida das plantas, algas e peixes que vai contribuindo com para a sedimentação. Nestes sedimentos, a % de oxigénio é praticamente nula e sobrevivem apenas organismos de respiração anaeróbia. Normalmente o INAG (instituto da água) descarrega mensalmente um certo volume do fundo (barragens), sendo uma água amarelo/acastanhada carregada de sedimentos com cheiro a ovos podres (ricos em enxofre), mas ainda assim não é possível escoar todos os sedimentos. Por esta razão é proibido praticar pastorícia nas proximidades da barragem /albufeira, pois com as chuvas todos os nutrientes são escoados para a água, favorecendo o crescimento de algas que ao terminarem o seu ciclo de vida, se decompõem num primeiro processo que subtrai oxigénio à água.

_*Exploração da água abaixo do nível das tomadas:*_
Quando o nível desce abaixo das tomadas de água (torres onde normalmente se encontram as bombas), deixa de ser possível bombear. Quando não existem soluções alternativas, podem implementar-se soluções que parecendo algo artesanais, funcionam! Por exemplo, as tubagens das bombas podem ser fixas a flutuadores que permitem bombear água apenas da camada superficial. Os flutuadores podem ser barricas vazias, bem fechadas de forma a flutuarem e que suportem o peso das tubagens com água. A água é mais limpa à superfície.

_*Tratamento da água:*_
A água bombeada passa por um conjunto de processos:
- Desinfeção inicial (ozono, hipoclorito, cloro, UV..)
- Arejamento (oxidação do ferro, do manganês) para dissolver o oxigénio e melhorar a turbidez da água
- Calagem (incorporação de Cal apagada) para adequar o pH da água, pois normalmente a água é ácida e fica mais ácida com a desinfeção, pelo que se não fosse normalizado o pH, as condutas de distribuição da água e as tubagens nas casas durariam poucos anos, antes de se romper.
- Floculação (incorporação de sulfato de sódio, ou sulfato de alumínio) para agregar as partículas em suspensão da água, para posteriormente ficarem retidas nos filtros de areia. O processo de floculação / coagulação, ocorre em grandes tanques decantadores (têm tubagens furadas à superfície), sendo que no seu fundo vão acumulando lamas que são purgadas diariamente.
- Filtragem: passagem da água por grandes tanques de 1m de profundidade, cheios de areia quartzítica calibrada.
- Cloragem final, para distribuição da água pela rede até depósitos e dos depósitos até às casas.

_*Eficiência do tratamento:*_
A eficiência do tratamento depende muito da qualidade da água bruta, que por sua vez depende do nível de eutrofização da barragem/albufeira, mas também depende da época do ano coincidente com menor reposição dos níveis de água e temperaturas mais elevadas.
O processo de tratamento mais determinante da eficiência, é o da filtragem em tanques de areia. Os filtros vão filtrando água, que entra por cima e escoa por baixo da areia, até que chegamos a um ponto em que a água praticamente já não escoa. Diz-se então que os filtros ficaram colmatados, isto é, de tal forma saturados de flocos de partículas coaguladas que a água simplesmente não passa.
Quando isto acontece, a produção daquele filtro para e inicia-se a lavagem que não é mais do que o processo inverso, fazendo passar água limpa (tratada) bombeada desde o fundo do filtro, fazendo com que a água extravase pela superfície, escoando lateralmente para o exterior e arrastando consigo toda a sujidade agregada (partículas, bactérias mortas, etc...).

O normal é que seja necessário limpar os filtros 1x por dia no Inverno, com boa qualidade de água. Já no Verão, o consumo da água aumenta (nas casas, nas piscinas, jardins urbanos e hortas) e qualidade da água diminui, pois regra geral quanto menor volume de água nas barragens, menor a qualidade da água bruta piorando com o tempo quente. Nestas situações de pior qualidade, os filtros passa a ser lavados até 4 ou mesmo 6x ao dia, sendo que o processo de lavagem pode demorar uns 15-30 minutos e consome água tratada.

Pode-se chegar a um ponto em que a eficiência é muito baixa, mas normalmente, não se chega a esse ponto, pois os custos são incomportáveis.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2022 às 15:02)

As barragens não são eternas e provavelmente ainda veremos dentro de 20 ou 30 anos algumas barragens de maiores dimensões a chegar ao fim de vida. 









						Barragens que chegaram ao fim da vida útil vão ser demolidas
					

Governo identifica barragens para serem demolidas por já não se justificar a sua existência em termos ambientais e funcionais




					www.dn.pt


----------



## slbgdt (5 Fev 2022 às 15:05)

frederico disse:


> As barragens não são eternas e provavelmente ainda veremos dentro de 20 ou 30 anos algumas barragens de maiores dimensões a chegar ao fim de vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ciclo de vida do cimento dura em média 100 anos.
Daqui a 20/30 as barragens do Zêzere e Cávado, que são das mais antigas terão necessariamente ser remodeladas...


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2022 às 15:19)

Alto lindoso

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2022 às 15:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Eu sei, mas vou ter de discordar. O leito que vi está longe do que costumo ver no verão. A cascata que se vê na foto não existe no verão, e o rio praticamente não tem corrente neste troço.



Realmente penso que talvez não conheço esse troço no verão, costumo vê-lo já na zona do estádio nacional. Essa cascata é onde?


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2022 às 15:25)

Continuação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2022 às 15:33)

Stinger disse:


> Continuação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É o Alto Lindoso, agora? Descarga de fundo ou turbinação?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2022 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Realmente penso que talvez não conheço esse troço no verão, costumo vê-lo já na zona do estádio nacional. Essa cascata é onde?


Mesmo por baixo da A5. Recentemente foi construído um passadiço, adjacente ao rio, que liga o Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Rocha (Carnaxide) ao Centro Desportivo do Jamor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2022 às 18:17)

slbgdt disse:


> O ciclo de vida do cimento dura em média 100 anos.
> Daqui a 20/30 as barragens do Zêzere e Cávado, que são das mais antigas terão necessariamente ser remodeladas...


De facto gostava de saber o que vão fazer quando chegarem ao fim de vida útil no caso do Zêzere. Cabril vai para os 70 anos e tem 140 metros de altura, é um autêntico monstro. Aliás, até me espanta não terem colocado mais altura, porque espaço para uns 150 metros não faltava.

Era interessante ver como era o Zêzere antes das barragens, devia ser dos rios livres mais bonitos do país. Aquele troço entre Pampilhosa e Pedrógão, pelo meio das montanhas em constante zig-zag, devia ser uma autêntica pérola.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2022 às 18:20)

TiagoLC disse:


> Mesmo por baixo da A5. Recentemente foi construído um passadiço, adjacente ao rio, que liga o Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Rocha (Carnaxide) ao Centro Desportivo do Jamor.



 então é mesmo na zona do estádio nacional, mas efectivamente nunca passei aí. Também a verdade é que já não vou ao Jamor desde 2015.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2022 às 18:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto gostava de saber o que vão fazer quando chegarem ao fim de vida útil no caso do Zêzere. Cabril vai para os 70 anos e tem 140 metros de altura, é um autêntico monstro. Aliás, até me espanta não terem colocado mais altura, porque espaço para uns 150 metros não faltava.
> 
> Era interessante ver como era o Zêzere antes das barragens, devia ser dos rios livres mais bonitos do país. Aquele troço entre Pampilhosa e Pedrógão, pelo meio das montanhas em constante zig-zag, devia ser uma autêntica pérola.


Encontrei esta foto de 1940s, no início da empreitada do Cabril. 
O Zêzere tinha um perfil parecido ao do rio Paiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2022 às 18:39)

StormRic disse:


> então é mesmo na zona do estádio nacional, mas efectivamente nunca passei aí. Também a verdade é que já não vou ao Jamor desde 2015.


Mas sim o caudal não é de inverno mas também não é de verão. Está algures no meio.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2022 às 18:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Encontrei esta foto de 1940s, no início da empreitada do Cabril.
> O Zêzere tinha um perfil parecido ao do rio Paiva.


Essas encostas são um tesouro ainda hoje com vários exemplares de carvalho-roble.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2022 às 18:44)

frederico disse:


> Essas encostas são um tesouro ainda hoje com vários exemplares de carvalho-roble.


Verdade, não é por acaso que a freguesia mesmo a jusante da barragem se chama 'Carvalhal'


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2022 às 18:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verdade, não é por acaso que a freguesia mesmo a jusante da barragem se chama 'Carvalhal'


Ali há provavelmente floresta relíquia.


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2022 às 19:53)

Sim foi hoje , alto de lindoso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2022 às 19:54)

Paulo H disse:


> Algo que por vezes, as pessoas não imaginam, é que o volume de uma barragem ou albufeira, não pode ser todo aproveitado para consumo humano. Podemos dizer que há um volume útil, abaixo do qual, a exploração da água é ineficiente em termos de quantidade e custos para obter o mesmo nível de qualidade, nos parâmetros a que a lei obriga.
> 
> _*Eutrofização*_:
> Todas as albufeiras a partir de uns 10 anos de idade, apresentam sempre alguma eutrofização que não é mais do que o normal ciclo de vida das plantas, algas e peixes que vai contribuindo com para a sedimentação. Nestes sedimentos, a % de oxigénio é praticamente nula e sobrevivem apenas organismos de respiração anaeróbia. Normalmente o INAG (instituto da água) descarrega mensalmente um certo volume do fundo (barragens), sendo uma água amarelo/acastanhada carregada de sedimentos com cheiro a ovos podres (ricos em enxofre), mas ainda assim não é possível escoar todos os sedimentos. Por esta razão é proibido praticar pastorícia nas proximidades da barragem /albufeira, pois com as chuvas todos os nutrientes são escoados para a água, favorecendo o crescimento de algas que ao terminarem o seu ciclo de vida, se decompõem num primeiro processo que subtrai oxigénio à água.
> ...


Se a malta visse a cor da água quando entra na ETA, nunca mais bebia água da torneira. 

O teu post explica todo o processo desde da albufeira até à ETA e todo o processo da ETA.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2022 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se a malta visse a cor da água quando entra na ETA, nunca mais bebia água da torneira.
> 
> O teu post explica todo o processo desde da albufeira até à ETA e todo o processo da ETA.


Basta ir ao paredão de uma barragem que esteja num nível extremamente baixo para verificar o estado da água.  Já presenciei isso na Barragem do Caia no final do verão de 2019, quando o armazenamento estava a rondar os 15%. A água era verde e tinha uma espécie de espuma na superfície.
Não é de admirar, pois vai lá tudo parar, desde a água dos esgotos até aos sedimentos dos animais e como não existe entrada significativa de água "nova" a qualidade acaba por se degradar significativamente. 15% já deve ser próximo do volume morto, portanto, não é de admirar. 
Eu raramente bebo água da torneira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2022 às 14:16)

SECA: Barlavento desperdiça anualmente cerca de 7 milhões m3 de água​








						SECA: Barlavento desperdiça anualmente cerca de 7 milhões m3 de água
					

O volume de água desperdiçado anualmente nos canais de distribuição é superior ao que regista atualmente a barragem da Bravura




					jornaldoalgarve.pt
				




Com este desperdício, não existem milagres e como podem deixar isto acontecer, canais com 64 anos de idade, estão quase na reforma.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2022 às 18:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> SECA: Barlavento desperdiça anualmente cerca de 7 milhões m3 de água​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uma comparação física, isto equivale a 7 mil milhões de garrafas de um litro.... Se alguém conseguir visualizar tal volume.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 19:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Uma comparação física, isto equivale a 7 mil milhões de garrafas de um litro.... Se alguém conseguir visualizar tal volume.



É fácil: uma garrafa de 1 litro para cada habitante do planeta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2022 às 20:01)

Só ouvimos, mais barragens, mais isto e aquilo e depois temos um desperdício colossal de água a nível nacional, se apenas uma barragem tem estas perdas para a agricultura, agora juntemos mais barragens, mais canais de rega obsoletos para a agricultura e todas as condutas de água obsoletas que existem no país para o abastecimento público e o problema é bem maior do que aquilo que pensamos. 

Aqui, em Olhão, antes das autárquicas andaram a pavimentar algumas ruas, passado alguns meses, algumas já estão esburacadas porque rebentou a conduta, em vez, de substituírem as condutas algumas com 50 ou 70 anos e depois repavimentarem e poupam dinheiro, gastam dinheiro em fazer retoques.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Fev 2022 às 20:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto gostava de saber o que vão fazer quando chegarem ao fim de vida útil no caso do Zêzere. Cabril vai para os 70 anos e tem 140 metros de altura, é um autêntico monstro. Aliás, até me espanta não terem colocado mais altura, porque espaço para uns 150 metros não faltava.
> 
> Era interessante ver como era o Zêzere antes das barragens, devia ser dos rios livres mais bonitos do país. Aquele troço entre Pampilhosa e Pedrógão, pelo meio das montanhas em constante zig-zag, devia ser uma autêntica pérola.



É uma coisa que ainda não aconteceu...
Provavelmente manutenção e correcção de falhas..

Quanto à altura, em Portugal faz-se tudo pelo mínimo, aquando a construção do Baixo Sabor a cota máxima não podia atingir a foz do rio maçãs..
Mas além disso tirando Cabora Bassa, a nossa experiência em construção de grandes barragens é pouca..
Por exemplo o alto Lindoso foi projectado para 140 mts de paredão, iria inundar Lobios.
Se por aceredo buscalque e mais 2 aldeias já foi o filme que foi....


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2022 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só ouvimos, mais barragens, mais isto e aquilo e depois temos um desperdício colossal de água a nível nacional, se apenas uma barragem tem estas perdas para a agricultura, agora juntemos mais barragens, mais canais de rega obsoletos para a agricultura e todas as condutas de água obsoletas que existem no país para o abastecimento público e o problema é bem maior do que aquilo que pensamos.
> 
> Aqui, em Olhão, antes das autárquicas andaram a pavimentar algumas ruas, passado alguns meses, algumas já estão esburacadas porque rebentou a conduta, em vez, de substituírem as condutas algumas com 50 ou 70 anos e depois repavimentarem e poupam dinheiro, gastam dinheiro em fazer retoques.


Acho que já temos barragens que chegue, o problema por cá não é a falta delas, mas sim não se saber poupar água. A Barragem do Caia foi contruída com o objetivo de servir apenas para rega, entretanto também já fornece a água a 4 concelhos. Primeiro era só Arronches, C. Maior e Elvas, agora também já é Monforte. Ou seja, cada vez temos menos água, mas faz de conta que temos muita. Também não adianta construir novas barragens se o objetivo é destruir ecossistemas com os olivais intensivos como se tem feito no Alentejo.
Tal como já referi, o maior problema neste momento no Alentejo não são as barragens, mas sim em termos agrícolas. Relativamente às barragens, a preocupação só vai começar no próximo outono caso continue sem chover e se não houver medidas para não se desperdiçar tanta água na rega. Neste momento a atenção está virada para as barragens do Norte e Centro, fala-se na falta de chuva, mas nunca na vida uma barragem diminui o armazenamento de forma drástica com aconteceu com as mesmas durante o inverno, mesmo chovendo pouco ou nada nestes meses. Só me faz confusão como é que é possível, sabendo que não tem chovido nada e as previsões indicam a continuação do tempo seco, desperdiçarem água desta maneira. O encerramento das centrais a Carvão pode ter tido algum impacto, mas não é a única justificação. Talvez o negócio seja a melhor explicação, isso sim.
Cá estaremos para pagar a fatura da luz e da água e depois a desculpa é a falta de chuva. Tristes...

Relativamente às condutas, o mesmo se faz em relação às estradas, mas este assunto não faz parte deste tópico.


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2022 às 21:14)

Mas isso como referi sobre a questao do desperdicio de agua é a falta de comunicação existente .

Descarregou se barragens pelo motivo do inicio das chuvas de inverno para terem margem para encaixe . Esqueceram se foi de contactar o ipma para verificar as previsoes ...

Aliado a isto a producao de energia , se a barragem ja estava baixa entao com a producao de energia mais o fim da actividade com o carvao foi a gota de agua .

E a somar isto as barragens tem de mandar um fio de agua para a manutencao do rio em si como estava a acontecer com o alto lindoso a mater se na cota 290

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2022 às 12:59)

Ex-diretor-geral de Energia culpa fim do carvão pela produção hidroelétrica que esvaziou barragens
					

Ex-diretor-geral de Energia diz que fim do carvão aumentou produção nas barragens, agravando descida do nível das albufeiras. E fez disparar as importações de Espanha. Governo contraria esta ligação.




					observador.pt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2022 às 13:09)

Se repararem e analisando essencialmente os volumes a norte do Mondego, apenas as barragens maiores e cuja actividade principal é a produção de energia eléctrica estão com volume de armazenamento baixos. 
As barragens abaixo do Mondego estão com barragens a meio da sua capacidade e com água para agricultura e consumo humano. 
Como já referi diversas vezes as perdas no sul em a Janeiro e Fevereiro são quase nulas mesmo estando 2 meses inteiros sem chover, e só a partir de Março e apenas caso a Primavera seja muito seca e quente as perdas serão maiores. 
Não existe para já qualquer motivo para preocupaçao!


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2022 às 12:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se repararem e analisando essencialmente os volumes a norte do Mondego, apenas as barragens maiores e cuja actividade principal é a produção de energia eléctrica estão com volume de armazenamento baixos.
> As barragens abaixo do Mondego estão com barragens a meio da sua capacidade e com água para agricultura e consumo humano.
> Como já referi diversas vezes as perdas no sul em a Janeiro e Fevereiro são quase nulas mesmo estando 2 meses inteiros sem chover, e só a partir de Março e apenas caso a Primavera seja muito seca e quente as perdas serão maiores.
> Não existe para já qualquer motivo para preocupaçao!


No sul tenho reparado que te
têm estado a abrandar as perdas nas barragens o que pode indicar alguma poupança ! Agora se é poupança por espaçar as regas ou simplesmente por fechar a torneira já não sei...O único caso público é o da Bravura que fechou a torneira à agricultura! (daí estar nos14% à muito tempo)
A preocupação quanto à seca é enorne neste momento mas talvez nem sejam as barragens, no geral, o maior problema. O problema sim são as barragens que já vêm dando sinais de carência à muito tempo e para as quais o "São Pedro" não tem solução...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Fev 2022 às 13:08)

trovoadas disse:


> No sul tenho reparado que te
> têm estado a abrandar as perdas nas barragens o que pode indicar alguma poupança ! Agora se é poupança por espaçar as regas ou simplesmente por fechar a torneira já não sei...O único caso público é o da Bravura que fechou a torneira à agricultura! (daí estar nos14% à muito tempo)
> A preocupação quanto à seca é enorne neste momento mas talvez nem sejam as barragens, no geral, o maior problema. O problema sim são as barragens que já vêm dando sinais de carência à muito tempo e para as quais o "São Pedro" não tem solução...


Como já mencionei em posts anteriores Janeiro e Fevereiro nunca são meses de perdas, mesmo sem chover, pois o verde vindo de meses anteriores e as humidades nocturnas fazem com que na maior parte dos sítios não seja necessário regar. 
Quando entrar Março com o aumentar dos dias e o aquecimento diurno os terrenos senão chover nada, entram em stress e exige regar... Daí que em certos anos as perdas em Março acentuam se! 

Março e um mês bastante grande e qq chuva pode facilmente minimizar a seca ou fazer a média do mês!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2022 às 18:32)

Barragem do Caia, hoje:






Aparentemente, já está a sair água para rega:





Dados de hoje:
Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 10.02.2022​
Cota: 227,34 mt

Volume: 108.249.000 m3

Percentagem: 56,97 %

ABCaia


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 19:35)

Castelo de Bode continua a descer, lentamente, à média de quase 4 cm/dia ou 0,1%/dia ou 937.000 m3/dia, ou seja cerca de 10,8 m3/s em média desde o dia 1 deste mês:









A evaporação diária à superfície da albufeira não deve exceder os 2 mm/dia, logo 5% daquela perda total, insignificante portanto.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2022 às 15:13)

Ribeira de Odivelas, tiradas entre o Aires e a curva da morte,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2022 às 15:24)

Esta linha de agua que mantém o seu pequeno caudal desde o fim do verão passado, 
situada perto do Casal dos Pianos,


----------



## LMMS (13 Fev 2022 às 15:44)

Vitor TT disse:


> Esta linha de agua que mantém o seu pequeno caudal desde o fim do verão passado,
> situada perto do Casal dos Pianos,


A água está com bom aspeto, ainda melhor com um caudal tão baixo, sendo uma zona densamente povoada, não está nada mal.
Essa água vai toda parar ao Trancão, passando primeiro pelo rio da costa (ribeira da póvoa e frielas)


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2022 às 20:10)

O volume armazenado mais baixo na Barragem da Bravura é de 2958 dam3 no dia 24/10/1983.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2022 às 23:03)

LMMS disse:


> A água está com bom aspeto, ainda melhor com um caudal tão baixo, sendo uma zona densamente povoada, não está nada mal.
> Essa água vai toda parar ao Trancão, passando primeiro pelo rio da costa (ribeira da póvoa e frielas)


( presumo o comentário que a citação da imagem refere, é a anterior, hehe, esta é perto da praia da Samarra )

sim a de Odivelas noutros tempos estava poluída, agora corre limpa onde inclusive andam patos e já os vi com pequenas crias,
vou ver como se vai portar ao longo deste verão, com esta secura de tempo já quase inevitável.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2022 às 23:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> ( presumo o comentário que a citação da imagem refere, é a anterior, hehe, esta é perto da praia da Samarra )
> 
> sim a de Odivelas noutros tempos estava poluída, agora corre limpa onde inclusive andam patos e já os vi com pequenas crias,
> vou ver como se vai portar ao longo deste verão, com esta secura de tempo já quase inevitável.


Na zona dos bombeiros de Odivelas há mesmo muitos patos e outras aves. Tem sido crescente a sua população.

A ribeira nunca seca. Tem alguns fios de água que a alimentam permanentemente. Um deles brota de um fontanário na Ramada de baixo.


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 00:57)

Vitor TT disse:


> ( presumo o comentário que a citação da imagem refere, é a anterior, hehe, esta é perto da praia da Samarra )
> 
> sim a de Odivelas noutros tempos estava poluída, agora corre limpa onde inclusive andam patos e já os vi com pequenas crias,
> vou ver como se vai portar ao longo deste verão, com esta secura de tempo já quase inevitável.


Sim, devia ter citado o outro post, julgava que era da mesma zona, nunca tinha ouvido falar de Casal dos Pianos!


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 01:35)

Castelo de Bode a descer!!! 
10hm3 em 13 dias, vamos ver se a chuva de hoje vai fazer alguma ligeira subida.







Mas de acordo com estes dados a Barragem tem turbinado uma média de 16m3 por dia, e só dia 12 parou! 
Quem mora na zona de Lisboa, que prepare uns garrafões para ir buscar água onde ela houver, pois se não chover até Maio em condições, vão provavelmente começar a haver cortes de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2022 às 13:31)

Seca. Barragem de Castelo de Bode em alerta continua a turbinar​








						Seca. Barragem de Castelo de Bode em alerta continua a turbinar
					

Apesar do anúncio de suspensão da produção de eletricidade em Castelo de Bode, reservada para abastecimento de Lisboa numa situação de seca persistente, o Nascer do SOL confirmou ontem que continua a turbinagem de água. EPAL fez alerta esta semana. EDP diz que está a cumprir ‘caudal ecológico’.




					ionline.sapo.pt
				





A EPAL já visou a APA...


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 17:12)

LMMS disse:


> Castelo de Bode a descer!!!
> 10hm3 em 13 dias, vamos ver se a chuva de hoje vai fazer alguma ligeira subida.
> 
> 
> ...





algarvio1980 disse:


> Seca. Barragem de Castelo de Bode em alerta continua a turbinar​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que eles também têm de manter algum caudal ecológico do Zêzere a jusante, não podem fechar completamente tudo. E aproveitam, claro, para turbinar mais um bocadinho.
Mesmo assim os níveis não pôem ainda em causa o abastecimento, ainda está bem acima da tomada de água mais elevada da torre de captação. Mesmo neste ritmo dos últimos dias precisaria de vários meses até descer abaixo da captação inferior.












Desceu 42 cm em duas semanas, e apanhando ainda um período em que turbinava.

A montante, quer a Bouçã quer a Cabril subiram o nível nestas duas semanas:










Cabril mais significativamente:









Para perceber se a chuva de ontem vai ter alguma influência, Santa Luzia está mais próxima da origem:


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2022 às 22:28)

LMMS disse:


> Castelo de Bode a descer!!!
> 10hm3 em 13 dias, vamos ver se a chuva de hoje vai fazer alguma ligeira subida.
> 
> 
> ...


Albufeira de Castelo de Bode hoje, com mais de 600hm3 de água armazenada.

Imagem de flywithgaus


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 22:50)

AnDré disse:


> Albufeira de Castelo de Bode hoje, com mais de 600hm3 de água armazenada.
> 
> Imagem de flywithgaus



 
Mesmo a 58% esta albufeira é impressionante na quantidade de água que representa.
Não se pode deixar de notar a invasão de acácia em floração nas encostas e nos limites das margens secas.

Qual será o volume de sedimentos acumulados no fundo? A capacidade de água armazenada é calculada tendo em conta esse volume ou apenas a topografia original dos vales antes do enchimento?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Fev 2022 às 00:30)

Impressionante o exagero que se faz nas notícias... 
Com tanta mas tanta barragem, apenas 3 ou 4 com grande foco na produção eléctrica daí o estado que estão e depois as barragens a sul, e a grande maioria das barragens está acima até dos 50%. As barragens a sul mais suscetíveis a seca e Com maior foco para Agricultura continuam maioritariamente acima dos 50% e mesmo sem chover não descem. 
Alias como já referi anteriormente, Janeiro e Fevereiro mesmo sem chover não descem. 
A partir de Março se a Primavera for muito seca.. Algo que duvido.. E for muito quente.. Não me parece que o seja assim tanto.. Poderá fazer que perder 3 ou 4 % até final de Abril mesmo sem chover nada.. 

Do ponto de vista hidrológico não vejo qq razão para stress ou falta de água!


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2022 às 19:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante o exagero que se faz nas notícias...
> Com tanta mas tanta barragem, apenas 3 ou 4 com grande foco na produção eléctrica daí o estado que estão e depois as barragens a sul, e a grande maioria das barragens está acima até dos 50%. As barragens a sul mais suscetíveis a seca e Com maior foco para Agricultura continuam maioritariamente acima dos 50% e mesmo sem chover não descem.
> Alias como já referi anteriormente, Janeiro e Fevereiro mesmo sem chover não descem.
> A partir de Março se a Primavera for muito seca.. Algo que duvido.. E for muito quente.. Não me parece que o seja assim tanto.. Poderá fazer que perder 3 ou 4 % até final de Abril mesmo sem chover nada..
> ...



Se a água não fôr usada só a evaporação fará os níveis descer, mas muito lentamente, 2 a 3 mm por dia, o que dá menos de um decímetro por mês, logo, efectivamente, sem significado.


----------



## LMMS (16 Fev 2022 às 00:08)

StormRic disse:


> Se a água não fôr usada só a evaporação fará os níveis descer, mas muito lentamente, 2 a 3 mm por dia, o que dá menos de um decímetro por mês, logo, efectivamente, sem significado.


Castelo de Bode pode gastar até 19hm3 de água por mês, é o que a ETA da Asseiceira consegue tratar. Ora mesmo 12 por mês ao fim de um ano são 144hm3 de água cujo destino é o consumo doméstico.


----------



## LMMS (16 Fev 2022 às 00:16)

A Edia publicou um pequeno video onde se vê a mini-hidrica do roxo (1.69MW) a produzir energia com a água transferida do Alqueva.


Podemos ver como sobe com a água vinda de Alqueva, mesmo a boa precipitação no fim de Outubro/21 não teve impacto nenhum na possível subida da albufeira, as chuvas de Dezembro deu para manter, mas só o Alqueva vai safando o Roxo.


----------



## FJC (17 Fev 2022 às 15:32)

AnDré disse:


> Albufeira de Castelo de Bode hoje, com mais de 600hm3 de água armazenada.
> 
> Imagem de flywithgaus


Esse vídeo não é de agora .. já circula á muito


----------



## FJC (17 Fev 2022 às 15:35)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que eles também têm de manter algum caudal ecológico do Zêzere a jusante, não podem fechar completamente tudo. E aproveitam, claro, para turbinar mais um bocadinho.
> Mesmo assim os níveis não pôem ainda em causa o abastecimento, ainda está bem acima da tomada de água mais elevada da torre de captação. Mesmo neste ritmo dos últimos dias precisaria de vários meses até descer abaixo da captação inferior.
> 
> 
> ...


Esqueçam a bouca


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante o exagero que se faz nas notícias...
> Com tanta mas tanta barragem, apenas 3 ou 4 com grande foco na produção eléctrica daí o estado que estão e depois as barragens a sul, e a grande maioria das barragens está acima até dos 50%. As barragens a sul mais suscetíveis a seca e Com maior foco para Agricultura continuam maioritariamente acima dos 50% e mesmo sem chover não descem.
> Alias como já referi anteriormente, Janeiro e Fevereiro mesmo sem chover não descem.
> A partir de Março se a Primavera for muito seca.. Algo que duvido.. E for muito quente.. Não me parece que o seja assim tanto.. Poderá fazer que perder 3 ou 4 % até final de Abril mesmo sem chover nada..
> ...


Ainda bem que se está a exagerar ...


----------



## FJC (17 Fev 2022 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que eles também têm de manter algum caudal ecológico do Zêzere a jusante, não podem fechar completamente tudo. E aproveitam, claro, para turbinar mais um bocadinho.
> Mesmo assim os níveis não pôem ainda em causa o abastecimento, ainda está bem acima da tomada de água mais elevada da torre de captação. Mesmo neste ritmo dos últimos dias precisaria de vários meses até descer abaixo da captação inferior.
> 
> 
> ...


Esqueçam a boucã! Só turbina o que o Cabril turbina! 
É uma albufeira curta, e só com 1 Ribeira importante, Ribeira de pêra, que nasce na serra da Lousã. Não vai ser esta barragem que vai manter a cota de castelo de bode. 
Mas também não a conseguem vazar muito a turbinar, porque a torre de queda, não está no fundo ....


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2022 às 17:19)

FJC disse:


> Esse vídeo não é de agora .. já circula á muito


É de quando?

É que a data da publicação bate certo com as fotografias, o estado de floração das acácias, a cota da albufeira  e até o estado do tempo: 14 de Fevereiro de 2022.


----------



## FJC (21 Fev 2022 às 09:00)

AnDré disse:


> É de quando?
> 
> É que a data da publicação bate certo com as fotografias, o estado de floração das acácias, a cota da albufeira  e até o estado do tempo: 14 de Fevereiro de 2022.


Desculpa, esse vídeo é muito parecido com outro do ano passado. Só que esse é feito desde castelo bode, até ao Cabril. Fiz confusão. Mais uma vez desculpa pela situação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2022 às 23:10)

Barragens do barlavento algarvio vão reservar água para dois anos de consumo humano​








						Barragens do barlavento algarvio vão reservar água para dois anos de consumo humano
					

As barragens do barlavento do Algarve vão preservar reservas de água para garantir o consumo humano por dois anos e limitar a sua utilização para regas de espaços verdes, ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Todos dizem quando falta água, ai poupem, ai isto, ai aquilo, mas quando as barragens estão cheias, é só aprovações de projectos de agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe e afins.  Quem vai pagar a factura vai ser sempre o mesmo, o mexilhão.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2022 às 23:50)

Hoje o Tejo ia mais composto na zona da Barragem do Fratel, não devido à chuva que tem caído que continua escassa, mas sim porque a Barragem esteve a debitar mais água para produzir energia. Caudal bastante irregular, durante umas horas corre muito e noutras, mal se nota a corrente, uma das consequências da seca nestes rios. No passado dia 17 estive no mesmo local e estava muito baixo, mas hoje enquanto lá estive o caudal foi aumentando.
Deixo umas fotos.










Cerca de 1 hora depois das fotos anteriores:













O gráfico revela bem o pico de saída de água por volta das 18h, hora destas últimas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 01:15)

Novamente uma boa reportagem fotográfica.

Caudais de entrada e saída que fazem inveja às barragens a norte do Douro, onde as incríveis previsões de escassas precipitações nas próximas semanas só levam a esperar uma situação ainda mais... bizarra, à falta de melhor termo.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2022 às 12:41)

StormRic disse:


> Novamente uma boa reportagem fotográfica.
> 
> Caudais de entrada e saída que fazem inveja às barragens a norte do Douro, onde as incríveis previsões de escassas precipitações nas próximas semanas só levam a esperar uma situação ainda mais... bizarra, à falta de melhor termo.


Obrigado!
Sem dúvida, mas a irregularidade dos caudais de entrada e saída no Fratel também significa que o Tejo  não tem muita água.


Em Alto Lindoso, o aumento do armazenamento tem sido lento, pois o caudal dos afluentes está bem abaixo do que seria expectável por esta altura, tal como em todo o lado. Continua a fazer-me confusão como é que deixaram as barragens chegar a este ponto. Está a 16,2%:





Cabril está a 35% e deve ser para manter a barragem neste valor tendo em conta o caudal de saída, que é sempre superior a de entrada.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2022 às 03:00)

Espanha está a debitar caudais para Alqueva abaixo dos mínimos previstos na Convenção de Albufeira
					

Portugal gasta no regadio do Alqueva cerca de metade da água que recebe de Espanha, enquanto no lado de lá da fronteira a falta de chuva lança os agricultores no desespero.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

Balanço do enchimento das albufeiras da bacia do Zêzere, comparação entre as duas datas (9 dias de diferença).

1 Março - 20 Fevereiro: Valor armazenado presente ; (variação) (valor armazenado no dia 20)

*Total 4 albufeiras: 980,5 hm3* ; (*+1,8 hm3*) (978,7 hm3)

Castelo de Bode: 650,8 hm3 ; (*+10,1 hm3*) (640,7 hm3)

total 3 albufeiras: 329,7 hm3 ; (*-8,3 hm3*) (338,0 hm3)

Edição:


Spoiler: Dados do cálculo: rios.vost.pt


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2022 às 15:47)

Rio Mondego nas Caldas da Felgueira


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mar 2022 às 20:55)

Alto Rabagão Lindoso Cabril e touvedo a turbinar...
390€ por Mwh fazem milagres.
Acabou a seca segundo aquele inteligente que é ministro


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2022 às 22:11)

Às 19:00h o preço bateu nos 409,30€ e o conjunto das barragens com albufeira produziam 1330 MW. Não há seca que resista...


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2022 às 17:08)

Ontem o preço médio foi de 542,78€/MWh! E hoje 472,97€/MWh. (Valores surreais)
Alto Lindoso tem turbinado nas horas de ponta (períodos mais caros), e desta forma torna-se impossível o armazenamento desejado.


----------



## LMMS (11 Mar 2022 às 20:29)

Barragem de Alto Lindoso, está a subir a pique e a entrar +40 m3/s desde dia 7 e os últimos dias +50 m3/s.
Se conseguir se manter +40 m3/s até fim do mês, vai chegar a 35% no mínimo de capacidade ou seja mais que duplica o que tem agora!
Desde que turbine pouco ou quase nada!


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2022 às 20:28)

Rio Vouga, São Pedro do Sul


----------



## LMMS (14 Mar 2022 às 21:24)

Foto Tirada hoje na confluência de 2 ribeiras, que depois dão à Ribeira das vinhas (Cascais) e está SECA. Penso não ser nada normal em pleno fim de Inverno!
Está sinalizado no mapa o local!


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 21:48)

LMMS disse:


> Foto Tirada hoje na confluência de 2 ribeiras, que depois dão à Ribeira das vinhas (Cascais) e está SECA. Penso não ser nada normal em pleno fim de Inverno!
> Está sinalizado no mapa o local!
> Ver anexo 1200




A albufeira da barragem da Mula, no topo do mapa encastrado, deve continuar em volume morto. Em 3 de Fevereiro já estava, dali não sai nem um pingo. E a Lagoa Azul deve estar na mesma situação.


----------



## LMMS (14 Mar 2022 às 22:46)

StormRic disse:


> A albufeira da barragem da Mula, no topo do mapa encastrado, deve continuar em volume morto. Em 3 de Fevereiro já estava, dali não sai nem um pingo. E a Lagoa Azul deve estar na mesma situação.


Pois, mas já choveu na zona 52 m/m este mês, devia ter um fiozinho de água, pois a bacia hidrográfica até ali, ainda tem algumas ramificações que não essas!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 01:29)

LMMS disse:


> Pois, mas já choveu na zona 52 m/m este mês, devia ter um fiozinho de água, pois a bacia hidrográfica até ali, ainda tem algumas ramificações que não essas!



O volume principal da água vem das duas pequenas albufeiras. A da Mula enquanto não subir significativamente não lhe abrem as comportas.
A Lagoa Azul talvez debite um pouco, que infiltra e evapora pelo caminho.


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 01:12)

Rio Jamor hoje!!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Mar 2022 às 01:14)

LMMS disse:


> Rio Jamor hoje!!


Era suposto vermos alguma coisa???


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 01:16)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Era suposto vermos alguma coisa???


Tive que trocar, pois deu erro!


----------



## Gates (23 Mar 2022 às 04:49)

Ta off o url
Mas afinal, as albufeiras enchem? Ou nem por isso? Tudo a turbinasr?


----------



## brandas (23 Mar 2022 às 11:49)

Bom dia,
existe forma de consultar a cota diária das barragens no site do snirh. Tenho especial interesse na do Lindoso, aparentemente com as ultimas chuvas não houve subida (supostamente com restrições mas devem estar a debitar forte). Só consigo ler o relatório semanal que é actualizado à Segunda.
Obrigado


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

brandas disse:


> Bom dia,
> existe forma de consultar a cota diária das barragens no site do snirh. Tenho especial interesse na do Lindoso, aparentemente com as ultimas chuvas não houve subida (supostamente com restrições mas devem estar a debitar forte). Só consigo ler o relatório semanal que é actualizado à Segunda.
> Obrigado


Está a subir lentamente, pois de vez em quando turbinam, aquela barragem foi feita só para produzir energia, mas desconfio que no pico do verão se continuarem assim, a albufeira estará mais seca do que um bom bacalhau!

Gráfico a 1 Ano, como se pode ver ainda tem muito que subir para chegar ao nível de março de 2021!


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2022 às 14:11)

brandas disse:


> Bom dia,
> existe forma de consultar a cota diária das barragens no site do snirh. Tenho especial interesse na do Lindoso, aparentemente com as ultimas chuvas não houve subida (supostamente com restrições mas devem estar a debitar forte). Só consigo ler o relatório semanal que é actualizado à Segunda.
> Obrigado


Em Alto Lindoso, tudo o que entra tem saído. Ao preço que está a energia, não há hipótese para armazenamento. Está a 17,5%.

O Zêzere, em Cabril, é que está finalmente a ganhar volume. 83m2/s a entrar neste momento na albufeira.
Segundo o meteoestrela tem estado a chover bastante nas Penhas da Saúde: 65,8mm hoje, 40,9mm ontem e 261,8mm este mês.


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 19:02)

Aqui fica um resumo da Bacia do Cávado neste mês de Março, como se pode ver os caudais de entrada nas Barragens que recebem a água do Geres estão com valores baixos (Mais do que é normal) e só quando vem alguma chuva é que naturalmente sobe para valores +20 m3/s.
A estação WU mais perto é a de Rossas, dá para ver a relação chuva/caudal.
As barragens (Salamonde e Venda Nova) que recebem a água do Alto Rabagão, é qua andam num sobe e desce de acordo com a turbinagem.


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 19:15)

Este rio vai dar ao Ardila, e só o Pedrogão a pode reter em Portugal


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 19:23)

Tavira Hoje, à entrada da freguesia da conceição se vê na foto






Fonte:


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 19:38)

LMMS disse:


> Tavira Hoje, à entrada da freguesia da conceição se vê na foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já apanhei no Google Earth, é a ponte do Almargem, foto de Abril de 2018, dá para ver a diferença!!


----------



## slbgdt (23 Mar 2022 às 20:12)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui fica um resumo da Bacia do Cávado neste mês de Março, como se pode ver os caudais de entrada nas Barragens que recebem a água do Geres estão com valores baixos (Mais do que é normal) e só quando vem alguma chuva é que naturalmente sobe para valores +20 m3/s.
> A estação WU mais perto é a de Rossas, dá para ver a relação chuva/caudal.
> As barragens (Salamonde e Venda Nova) que recebem a água do Alto Rabagão, é qua andam num sobe e desce de acordo com a turbinagem.
> 
> Ver anexo 1295



Salamonde e Venda Nova turbinam e bombeiam, os grandes caudais de entrada são sempre de madrugada em regime de bombagem...
Salamonde também recebe água de Paradela, que trabalha quase sempre..
Ainda é muito cedo, o Gerês é granítico e aguenta muita água.
Só com muita chuva se pode ver grandes diferenças, mas é já demasiado tarde para encher a cabeceira do Cávado, (alto Cávado desvia água para o Alto Rabagão)


----------



## Alpreade (23 Mar 2022 às 22:30)

brandas disse:


> Bom dia,
> existe forma de consultar a cota diária das barragens no site do snirh. Tenho especial interesse na do Lindoso, aparentemente com as ultimas chuvas não houve subida (supostamente com restrições mas devem estar a debitar forte). Só consigo ler o relatório semanal que é actualizado à Segunda.
> Obrigado


Pode tentar o site https://rios.vost.pt/
Têm detalhe das barragens por bacias hidrográficas, mas falta a sul do Tejo


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2022 às 23:11)

O  caudal de entrada na Barragem do Cabril tem vindo a aumentar ao longo do dia. Suponho que já sejam efeitos da chuva caída na zona da Serra da Estrela nos últimos dias.





Aumento também do caudal do Rio Guadiana na estação hidrométrica de Monte da Vinha. Não é nada de especial, mas é sinal de que as chuvas vão fazendo a diferença.
Só há dados até às 7 da manhã de hoje:


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 02:04)

joralentejano disse:


> O  caudal de entrada na Barragem do Cabril tem vindo a aumentar ao longo do dia. Suponho que já sejam efeitos da chuva caída na zona da Serra da Estrela nos últimos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Caudal ainda antes das chuvadas de hoje está ao nível do começo do evento de chuvas do fim de Novembro de 2021, de certo que vai subir um pouco com os dados do dia 23 e 24, e era bom passar 1 metro de nível hidrométrico, mas não vai fazer subir o Alqueva como vimos em fevereiro de 2021.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2022 às 14:53)

Barragem do Alto Ceira a descarregar


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 20:25)




----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 20:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Barragem do Alto Ceira a descarregar


É pena não se conseguir ter dados para saber quanta água do Alto Ceira está a ir para Santa Luzia, mas já se nota muito caudal nas barragens do Zêzere.


----------



## LMMS (26 Mar 2022 às 00:18)

LMMS disse:


> É pena não se conseguir ter dados para saber quanta água do Alto Ceira está a ir para Santa Luzia, mas já se nota muito caudal nas barragens do Zêzere.
> 
> Ver anexo 1315


Encontrei os dados sobre o valor do transvase do Alto do Ceira para Santa Luzia.
Aquilo funciona de uma forma bem simples, quando a água chega à cota 661.34 é desviado por gravidade por um túnel com 6945 metros e tem um débito máximo de 10,8 m3/s.
Portanto é só fazer as contas e dá cerca de 0.93 hm3 por dia, Santa Luzia tem capacidade para 53.7 hm3, portanto vai dar uma ajudinha.
Às 23:00 24/03/2022 estava com 37.1 hm3 e pouco deve subir pois Santa Luzia vai turbinando o que recebe, quase que aposto!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2022 às 13:56)

Barragem do Cabril na sexta-feira:


Está a* 36,6%*. Muito mais precisa de chover!


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

Alto Lindoso a *15% *novamente. Não há mesmo hipótese de aumentar o armazenamento, mas suponho que não devem deixar baixar deste valor.





Cabril mantém-se nos 36,6% e Castelo de Bode está em 64,2%.

Se Abril trouxesse também boa chuva, o impacto nas barragens certamente já seria mais significativo visto os solos estarem com mais água.


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2022 às 23:52)

O alto de lindoso pelo grafico só produz energia nas horas de ponta 

E mantem se na cota 290 , tal como verifiquei em 5 de fevereiro


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2022 às 05:17)

StormRic disse:


> A pequena albufeira da barragem da Ribeira da Mula, na vertente sul da* Serra de Sintra*, tem sido um clássico medidor da intensidade das secas há já dezenas de anos.
> Serve para ajudar o abastecimento de água ao concelho de Cascais.
> 
> Ontem dia *3 de Fevereiro de 2022*, no pino da "estação das chuvas", estava assim:
> ...



Continuando a monitorizar a Albufeira da Ribeira da Mula, a visita de ontem, dia 14 de Abril, deixou-me estupefacto pois não estava de todo à espera que o nível tivesse descido ainda mais. O Março foi chuvoso, as estações à volta do sopé da Serra têm uma média de acumulados de cerca de 130 mm e é lógico esperar que na Serra propriamente dita tenha chovido bastante mais. O nível baixíssimo a que a albufeira estava fazia supôr que a utilização da água, para abastecimento público do Concelho de Cascais, estivesse interrompida ou pelo menos com uma captação muito reduzida. A ribeira a jusante estava praticamente seca. Não há aparentemente obras de manutenção em curso.

No entanto o nível desceu dos 4,5 m que tinha em 3 de Fevereiro para os *3,2 m* presentes.
Na zona a montante o aspecto é desolador, as afluências das linhas de água são mínimas ou secas.
















































Spoiler: Mais algumas vistas da Albufeira da Mula, 14 de Abril


































Como é que esta albufeira vai atravessar o Verão?
As matas da encosta sul da Serra estavam com um aspecto muito seco, o solo duro mas ainda com alguma humidade superficial das últimas chuvas.
Pouquíssimas flores. Apenas nas linhas de água havia alguma exuberância da vegetação, inclusive no fundo da albufeira, agora a descoberto, na zona de montante. Há imenso material seco no solo, de cortes e quedas de árvores, ramagens, cascas de eucalipto e folhas secas. Receio que esteja a preparar-se uma situação crítica quanto a incêndios na Serra este Verão.


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 15:14)

Isto filmei no dia 1 de Abril, mas só agora vi que tinha filmado isto!


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 15:37)

LMMS disse:


> Isto filmei no dia 1 de Abril, mas só agora vi que tinha filmado isto!



Este é um bom local para aferir o caudal do Jamor. Consegues fazer o registo após esta situação presente?


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> Este é um bom local para aferir o caudal do Jamor. Consegues fazer o registo após esta situação presente?


Devia de estar com menos caudal à uns dias, mas com as chuvas de ontem e hoje já deve subir novamente.
Quando lá for novamente eu gravo!


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 22:37)




----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2022 às 16:03)

Rio Dão no concelho de Penalva do Castelo:


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2022 às 13:02)

O rio Douro em criança hoje (Duruelo de la Sierra, província de Sória)


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2022 às 17:45)

Relembrando o estado do Alto Lindoso, comparação entre 5 de Março e hoje. Estes dois meses de precipitação, que no acumulado total se pode considerar normal ou chuvoso, mal conseguiram contrabalançar a turbinação. Com este nível à entrada nos meses de menor precipitação e de estiagem, será difícil continuar a poder contar com esta barragem na produção hidroeléctrica:









Castelo de Bode recuperou muito mais, mas mesmo assim apenas *10,4%*, subiu 4,45 m desde 1 de Março:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2022 às 19:41)

A campanha de rega na Barragem do Caia deve ter começado nestes últimos dias. Começa-se a notar uma descida mais significativa do armazenamento.

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 29.04.2022​Cota: 227,14 mt

Volume: 105.970.000 m3

Percentagem: 55,77 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 05.05.2022​Cota: 227,05 mt

Volume: 104.945.000 m3

Percentagem: 55,23 %

ABCaia

Meses complicados se esperam, vamos ver até onde chegará.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2022 às 14:18)

Projeto de aproveitamento hídroagrícola no Algarve “debaixo de fogo” (Duas explorações de abacate em causa)​








						Projeto de aproveitamento hídroagrícola no Algarve "debaixo de fogo" (Duas explorações de abacate em causa) - Postal do Algarve
					

A Plataforma Água Sustentável quer que a Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve preste esclarecimentos sobre o projeto, no qual estão previstos investimentos “entre os três e os quatro milhões de euros" para beneficiar 500 a 600 hectares, incluindo duas grandes explorações de...




					postal.pt
				




Enquanto, os grandes andarem a mamar e os pequenos andarem a pagar e a calar, nada mudará.

As alterações climáticas são a maior farsa que existe,  é a verdadeira banha da cobra, vendem o produto mas por trás fazem tudo ao contrário, nem sei como caem ainda na armadilha, esta é a forma como a política vende este produto, a política das alterações climáticas não passam duma forma de aplicar mais impostos de forma a continuar a encher os bolsos dos políticos, porque políticas concretas não existem e muitas delas são contraditórias entre a teoria e que são colocadas em prática.

Quando incentivam mais à plantação de abacateiros em detrimento de espécies autóctones como a alfarrobeira, amendoeira, quando ver este paradigma alterado, talvez comece a acreditar em algo, até lá não acredito em nada disso e quando já fui abordado várias vezes se estaria interessado em alterar a plantação que tenho num terreno ainda menos acredito.

Numa altura, em que 1 kg de alfarroba vale mais do que 1 kg de abacates na produção, será rentável arrancar alfarrobeiras para irem colocar abacateiros, árvores essas que necessitam de rega e não estão habituadas ao clima do Algarve, como estão as alfarrobeiras, parece ser mais um contra senso do que outra coisa qualquer.

As alterações climáticas existem e a sua irregularidade têm sido mais notória nos últimos anos, os Invernos perdem cada vez mais precipitação, as estações de transição têm amenizado cada vez mais esse problema mas não resolvem esse problema num todo, porque existe sempre um deficit de precipitação, mas o prolongar do tempo quente, o aumento das noites tropicais e o aumento dos extremos máximos de temperatura, o futuro não parece muito risonho, mas as políticas são inversas a isto.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Mai 2022 às 11:26)

Montalegre quer retirar aeronave de duas toneladas que afundou há mais de 25 anos na barragem do Alto Rabagão ⋆ RÁDIO ALTO AVE
					

Está a decorrer na barragem do Alto Rabagão, concelho de Montalegre, uma operação que visa retirar do fundo da albufeira uma aeronave com duas toneladas que tombou há mais de 25 anos. Esta operação envolve entidades como os fuzileiros portugueses, Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), a fundação...




					radioaltoave.sapo.pt
				











						Aeronave submersa há 25 anos numa barragem em Montalegre já foi resgatada ⋆ RÁDIO ALTO AVE
					

A aeronave que, há 25 anos, se despenhou e ficou submersa na albufeira da barragem dos Pisões, Alto Rabagão, concelho de Montalegre, foi resgatada com sucesso. “Depois de várias horas de persistência, acabou em sucesso a operação de resgate de uma aeronave que caiu na barragem dos Pisões (Alto...




					radioaltoave.sapo.pt


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 16:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Montalegre quer retirar aeronave de duas toneladas que afundou há mais de 25 anos na barragem do Alto Rabagão ⋆ RÁDIO ALTO AVE
> 
> 
> Está a decorrer na barragem do Alto Rabagão, concelho de Montalegre, uma operação que visa retirar do fundo da albufeira uma aeronave com duas toneladas que tombou há mais de 25 anos. Esta operação envolve entidades como os fuzileiros portugueses, Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), a fundação...
> ...



Operação muito facilitada, e talvez só possível, pelo baixíssimo nível da albufeira do Alto Rabagão.
Comparando com o nível no início de Março, antes das chuvas que mal conseguiram colmatar o Inverno seco, vê-se que esta e as albufeiras da Paradela e Alto Lindoso estão em situação... eu diria desesperada, para enfrentar o Verão: as precipitações de Março e Abril praticamente já se foram pelo vale abaixo, quer para manter os níveis das albufeiras a jusante, quer para garantir os caudais mínimos.


























Imagem pelo satélite Aqua, ontem dia 9 cerca das 13:25 utc. Resolução 30 m (teórica).


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mai 2022 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> Operação muito facilitada, e talvez só possível, pelo baixíssimo nível da albufeira do Alto Rabagão.
> Comparando com o nível no início de Março, antes das chuvas que mal conseguiram colmatar o Inverno seco, vê-se que esta e as albufeiras da Paradela e Alto Lindoso estão em situação... eu diria desesperada, para enfrentar o Verão: as precipitações de Março e Abril praticamente já se foram pelo vale abaixo, quer para manter os níveis das albufeiras a jusante, quer para garantir os caudais mínimos.
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui vê-se melhor 













Sentinel Playground


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 22:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui vê-se melhor


 eheh, muito melhor. Andei à procura disto e não encontrei. 

Obrigado pelo link! 

Impressionante já aparecerem as ilhas no Alto Rabagão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2022 às 00:31)

Espanha a guardar a água toda acima do Lindoso ou é impressão minha?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2022 às 20:02)

Algarve saiu da época das chuvas com ainda menos água nas barragens​








						Algarve saiu da época das chuvas com ainda menos água nas barragens
					

Algarve assinalou Dia da Europa com conferência sobre as alterações climáticas



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Mai 2022 às 18:03)

A barragem do Alto Rabagao esta com uma quota muito baixa.A barragem da Paradela esta semelhanteA do Lindoso até mete medo , vejam o brinde:


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Mai 2022 às 18:15)

Agora vamos à barragem do Salas e das Conchas. Estao com uma quota bem acima de 50%. Estas diferenças só podem ser dedo da EDP. Apesar de ter chovido menos que o normal no norte de Portugal , os indicios de seca na regiao do extremo norte portugues  resumem-se a barragens portuguesas com quotas miseraveis. A do Salas esta a uns 3 metros da cota normal.A das Conchas esta muito bem composta e a descarregar.


----------



## Stinger (15 Mai 2022 às 18:23)

A do lindoso parece me que mantem a cota 290 ha meses a fio , e descarregam sempre até essa cota

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2022 às 18:57)

Luis Martins disse:


> A do Lindoso até mete medo , vejam o brinde:



Há pouco tempo também vi um carro, completamente desfeito (aos pedaços) junto ao paredão da barragem do Alto Rabagão.
Não me admirava que certos criminosos fizessem desaparecer vestígios de crime atirando-os ao fundo das barragens, pensando que nunca esvaziariam as mesmas.
Não sou perito criminal, mas dá que pensar...


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mai 2022 às 18:49)

Luis Martins disse:


> Agora vamos à barragem do Salas e das Conchas. Estao com uma quota bem acima de 50%. Estas diferenças só podem ser dedo da EDP. Apesar de ter chovido menos que o normal no norte de Portugal , os indicios de seca na regiao do extremo norte portugues  resumem-se a barragens portuguesas com quotas miseraveis. A do Salas esta a uns 3 metros da cota normal.Ver anexo 1583Ver anexo 1584A das Conchas esta muito bem composta e a descarregar.Ver anexo 1585Ver anexo 1586Ver anexo 1587



Esse carro está ai há muitos anos e sai fora de água de tempos a tempos.
Salvo erro foi um suicídio de uma espanhola.

Quanto ao Lindoso é fácil criticar o estado a que chegou mas ninguém contava com esta seca..
Não sendo uma barragem de abastecimento de água mas só e apenas para regularizar caudais do Lima e electricidade.
Não sendo uma barragem plurianual e com os preços da energia tal como estão este ano, foi usada mais frequentemente para a produção de electricidade.
Conchas tinhabum grande problema de poluição devido às suiniculturas rio acima...
A capacidade conjunta de As Salas e As Conchas são 150hm³..
O Alto Lindoso é de 370hm³.

Mas basicamente a seca a Norte só se reflecte às barragens e ao seu uso para a produção eléctrica uma vez que a grande maioria da energia hidroeléctrica se produz a norte.


----------



## Luis Martins (16 Mai 2022 às 21:29)

Hoje pelas 13h ,12°C e chuva fraca a moderada pela Peneda. A queda de agua tinha um bom caudal tal como o rio Peneda.


----------



## Stinger (17 Mai 2022 às 13:42)

slbgdt disse:


> Esse carro está ai há muitos anos e sai fora de água de tempos a tempos.
> Salvo erro foi um suicídio de uma espanhola.
> 
> Quanto ao Lindoso é fácil criticar o estado a que chegou mas ninguém contava com esta seca..
> ...


Estas errado , houve sim falta de comunicacao entre a edp e o ipma para consulta de dados , de tal forma que andaram a descarregar a barragem com o intuito de ter mais capacidade de encaixe para a estacao das chuvas intensas ... que se tivesse consultado as previsoes isso nao viria a acontecer . Salvo erro ja em dezembro a barragem ja andava nestes valores 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (17 Mai 2022 às 17:55)

Stinger disse:


> Estas errado , houve sim falta de comunicacao entre a edp e o ipma para consulta de dados , de tal forma que andaram a descarregar a barragem com o intuito de ter mais capacidade de encaixe para a estacao das chuvas intensas ... que se tivesse consultado as previsoes isso nao viria a acontecer . Salvo erro ja em dezembro a barragem ja andava nestes valores
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk



Se o IPMA ou outra qualquer instituição conseguir determinar o tempo com meses de antecedência seria uma festa.

Alto Lindoso não descarrega desde 2019 por isso...

Todos os anos o Alto Lindoso enche no inverno e turbina no verão...
Com os altos preços do Gás e o fecho de centrais a carvão acabou por turbinar mais do que o normal...

Por isso não sei a que se refere


----------



## Luis Martins (18 Mai 2022 às 02:04)

A barragem do Lindoso tem estado a descarregar ,mas deve ser apenas caudal ecológico.
.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2022 às 03:03)

Luis Martins disse:


> A barragem do Lindoso tem estado a descarregar ,mas deve ser apenas caudal ecológico.Ver anexo 1595.



Se nessa foto está visível todo o caudal ecológico, então não é certamente devido a ele que o nível da albufeira está ainda mais baixo do que antes das chuvas de Março e Abril.
O caudal de entrada presentemente até nem está nada mal:

Início de Março:







Hoje:





Conclusão: tem continuado a turbinar, intermitentemente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2022 às 13:34)

Só de imaginar se essa barragem não existisse, essa zona seria uma ribeira seca...


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2022 às 16:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só de imaginar se essa barragem não existisse, essa zona seria uma ribeira seca...


----------



## Luis Martins (19 Mai 2022 às 17:57)

Alto Lindoso na Varzea do Soajo na Terça feira. Este ramo da albufeira fica no leito do Rio Castro Laboreiro.No ano passado em meados de  Setembro a barragem estava num nivel semelhante com a queda de agua em frente visivel. Na Terça os pequenos ribeiros corriam bem , tal como o Rio C.Laboreiro , mas com as descargas no Lindoso é impossivel o nivel da barragem subir. Se com as Conchas a descarregar , com chuva , com os inúmeros ribeiros com algum caudal a barragem nao sobe , com a vinda do Verao vai haver apenas agua no leito normal do rio. Se o Verao for quente  e seco e  for preciso agua para combate a incendios vai ser bonito.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 18:51)

Luis Martins disse:


> Alto Lindoso na Varzea do Soajo na Terça feira. Este ramo da albufeira fica no leito do Rio Castro Laboreiro.No ano passado em meados de  Setembro a barragem estava num nivel semelhante com a queda de agua em frente visivel. Na Terça os pequenos ribeiros corriam bem , tal como o Rio C.Laboreiro , mas com as descargas no Lindoso é impossivel o nivel da barragem subir. Se com as Conchas a descarregar , com chuva , com os inúmeros ribeiros com algum caudal a barragem nao sobe , com a vinda do Verao vai haver apenas agua no leito normal do rio. Se o Verao for quente  e seco e  for preciso agua para combate a incendios vai ser bonito. Ver anexo 1602




As afluências à albufeira estarão agora a contabilizar apenas o contributo da escorrência da bacia, como essa linha de água em cascatas? Será que a As Conchas está fechada sem sequer caudal ecológico? Menos de 3 m3/s em toda a bacia? Isso é mesmo muito escasso.

Quarta-feira de madrugada (dia18, 1:00), o caudal das entradas ainda era significativo:





De então para hoje, subida de 1 dm no nível.

Mas neste momento o caudal de entrada é irrisório:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2022 às 15:19)

Portugal vai discutir escassez de água com Espanha: caudais estão a diminuir e “situação é muito difícil”​
Se a próxima semana for uma amostra do que será o verão, bem que se podem preparar para um cenário negro.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2022 às 16:49)

IPMA​Seca severa alastra a 97% do território​Hoje às 16:40

*Com o mês de maio mais quente dos últimos 92 anos e a precipitação a corresponder apenas a 13% do que é normal para a época, aquele mês fecha com 97,1% do território em seca severa. Isto quando no final de abril aquela classe de seca meteorológica afetava apenas 4,3% do país, revela o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) no seu boletim climatológico.*

De acordo com o documento, 1,4% do território estava, no final de maio, em seca extrema, e apenas 1,5% em seca moderada (contra 87,2% em abril). Analisando o total do território nas classes de seca severa e extrema, as mais graves, em maio, constata o IPMA que nas secas de 1995, 2005 e 2012 "mais de 60% do território estavam nessas classes", quando agora 97% está em severa e 1% em extrema.

Dados que se explicam naquele que foi o maio mais quente dos últimos 92 anos, com uma anomalia positiva do valor médio da temperatura média do ar de +3.47ºC, para os 19.19ºC, face à série 1971-2000. Sendo que, explica o IPMA, nos últimos 20 anos os valores médios da temperatura média do ar em maio têm sido superiores ao normal excetuando os anos de 2002, 2008 e 2013. Por outro lado, também o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar "foi muito superior ao normal, +2.02ºC, sendo o terceiro mais alto desde 1931".

*Ondas de calor*
Por dez dias consecutivos, entre 5 e 14 de maio, registaram-se desvios superiores a 5ºC da temperatura máxima em relação à normal mensal. E, nos dias 20, 27 e 28 o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar no Continente foi superior a 30ºC. Com os termómetros, no dia 28, a chegarem aos 38.2ºC no Pinhão.

Os dados do IPMA mostram ainda que nos períodos 6 a 14, 19 a 21 e 26 a 28 mais de 60% das estações meteorológicas registavam uma temperatura máxima do ar superior a 25 graus Celsius. Já no dia 20 de maio, 15% das estações tinham os termómetros acima dos 35ºC, e no dia 27 cerca de 20%.

Num maio tórrido, entre os dias 3 a 14 o IPMA registou ondas de calor em 44 estações meteorológicas, com o número de dias a variar entre 6 e 12, abrangendo, sobretudo, as regiões do interior Norte, Centro, Vale do Tejo e Alentejo. Sublinhando aquele instituto que "maio é o mês com maior ocorrência de ondas de calor, em particular nas estações do interior".

*Choveu 13% do normal*
Relativamente ao valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, foi de apenas 8.9 milímetros, o que corresponde apenas a 13% do valor normal para o período 1971-2000. Refira-se que, nos últimos cinco anos, os valores de precipitação naquele mês têm sido sempre inferiores ao valor normal.

Em termos acumulados, o presente ano hidrológico é já o segundo mais seco desde 1931, depois de 2004/2005. Recorde-se que, em 2005, Portugal viveu a seca mais intensa e de maior extensão territorial. Entre outubro de 2021 a maio de 2022 choveu 50% do valor normal para a época.

*Albufeiras com menos água*
Maio fecha também com uma descida da água armazenada em 11 bacias hidrográficas e o aumento apenas numa. De acordo com os dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 12 estavam abaixo dos 40% do volume total e 10 acima dos 80%.

Excetuando a bacia do Mondego, "os armazenamentos de maio por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às medias de maio (1990/91 a 2020/21)", refere o SNIRH.
Destaque para a bacia do Lima, a 17,2% da sua capacidade, com a albufeira do Alto Lindoso a 14,9%. No Barlavento, a barragem de Bravura está a 14,6% da sua capacidade.









						Seca severa alastra a 97% do território
					

Com o mês de maio mais quente dos últimos 92 anos e a precipitação a corresponder apenas a 13% do que é normal para a época, aquele mês fecha com 97,1% do território em seca severa. Isto quando no final de abril aquela classe de seca meteorológica afetava apenas 4,3% do país, revela o Instituto...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2022 às 10:04)

A situação no interior norte não está mesmo nada famosa. Ainda está pior que no sul...

Barragem que rega hortas de Mirandela só tem água para um mês​Caso não chova, só há água para um mês na barragem que rega hortas e forragens para animais de Mirandela. A seca vai afetar os agricultores que precisam da água para as culturas de verão.​Fonte

Barragem do Vilar está a 15% da capacidade máxima e preocupa os agricultores​A Barragem do Vilar, em Sernancelhe, é uma das albufeiras mais vazias do país.

Encontra-se atualmente com apenas 15% da capacidade, ao contrário dos 90% registados no ano passado, na mesma altura do ano.

Os números preocupam a população - em particular, os agricultores e os comerciantes locais.

CNN Portugal
____________________________
Entretanto, aqui na região, a Barragem do Caia está assim:
Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 13.06.2022​Cota: 226,20 mt

Volume: 95.259.000 m3

Percentagem: 50,14 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 23.06.2022​Cota: 225,84 mt

Volume: 91.460.000 m3

Percentagem: 48,14 %


No dia 1 de junho estava com 52%. No final de maio de 2005, de acordo com os dados do Snirh, estava com 55% e terminou junho com 50%. Nesse ano, terminou o verão com 36%.
Vamos ver onde chega este ano...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2022 às 11:44)

joralentejano disse:


> A situação no interior norte não está mesmo nada famosa. Ainda está pior que no sul...
> 
> ​
> Barragem do Vilar está a 15% da capacidade máxima e preocupa os agricultores​A Barragem do Vilar, em Sernancelhe, é uma das albufeiras mais vazias do país.
> ...


A barragem do Vilar é hidroelétrica, e sofre do mesmo que Alto Lindoso, Paradela, Alto Rabagão e Cabril. Ou seja, a pouca água que entrou foi usada para produção de energia elétrica.

Felizmente imediatamente a montante de Vilar foi construído um açude do Távora, em Vila da Ponte, que se encontra bem composto.
Albufeira do Vilar à esquerda, e do açude à direita:





Foto de instadaty.


----------



## HFSantos (23 Jun 2022 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> A barragem do Vilar é hidroelétrica, e sofre do mesmo que Alto Lindoso, Paradela, Alto Rabagão e Cabril. Ou seja, a pouca água que entrou foi usada para produção de energia elétrica.
> 
> Felizmente imediatamente a montante de Vilar foi construído um açude do Távora, em Vila da Ponte, que se encontra bem composto.
> Albufeira do Vilar à esquerda, e do açude à direita:
> ...


Boa Tarde,

A Barragem do Vilar não é apenas hidroeléctrica.
Abastece os concelhos de Moimenta da Beira, Sernancelhe e Tabuaço.


----------



## huguh (30 Jun 2022 às 15:04)

"A barragem de Sambade, Alfândega da Fé, está a 35% da capacidade máxima. Está já a ser estudada a possibilidade de a água para consumo humano ser reforçada com a barragem da Estevainha, que atualmente é usada para regadio."






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2022 às 10:33)

Nickname disse:


> A barragem da Aguieira parece estar próxima da cota máxima, pelo que vi ontem.


Está a 90,8%:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 05:21)

StormRic disse:


> Continuando a monitorizar a Albufeira da Ribeira da Mula, a visita de ontem, dia 14 de Abril, deixou-me estupefacto pois não estava de todo à espera que o nível tivesse descido ainda mais. O Março foi chuvoso, as estações à volta do sopé da Serra têm uma média de acumulados de cerca de 130 mm e é lógico esperar que na Serra propriamente dita tenha chovido bastante mais. O nível baixíssimo a que a albufeira estava fazia supôr que a utilização da água, para abastecimento público do Concelho de Cascais, estivesse interrompida ou pelo menos com uma captação muito reduzida. A ribeira a jusante estava praticamente seca. Não há aparentemente obras de manutenção em curso.
> 
> No entanto o nível desceu dos 4,5 m que tinha em 3 de Fevereiro para os *3,2 m* presentes.
> Na zona a montante o aspecto é desolador, as afluências das linhas de água são mínimas ou secas.


Oitenta dias depois, a barragem da Mula mantém-se fechada e em volume morto. A segunda quinzena de Abril e os meses de Maio e Junho produziram uma ligeira subida de 1 dm. Ontem, dia 3 de Julho, a cota estava nos *3,3 m*.
Não havendo praticamente afluências, pois as linhas de água estão a pouco mais do que a pingo. a cota deverá refletir nos próximos meses de Verão apenas o efeito da evaporação superficial da albufeira e infiltração de fundo. Supondo uma perda de 5 mm/dia, a albufeira pode chegar ao fim do Verão com menos 4 dm, descendo abaixo dos 3 metros (2,8 m).
De qualquer modo, inutilizável até virem as chuvadas de Outono.




















Spoiler: Mais algumas fotos da Albufeira da Mula em 3 de Julho























Como curiosidade, o pequeno tanque/açude a montante, na Ribeira da Pedra Amarela, tinha alguma água mas bastante abaixo do nível da borda e com perdas pelas rachas da parede.


----------



## Neves89 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

Boa noite, já a muito que não participava no fórum, mas hoje testemunhei algo que me impressionou, ao passar na A13 na ponte salgueiro maia em Santarém fiquei com a impressão de o tejo estar muito muito baixo. Arrisco me a dizer que quase dava para atravessar a pé pois nalguns locais era um fio de água. Não sei se é normal no verão ficar assim tão baixo ou se isto se deve a retenção nas barragens, pois na semana passada ao cruzar a barragem do fratel o nivel da barragem pareceu me normal ao que costuma estar sempre que lá passo no camião.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:22)

Neves89 disse:


> Boa noite, já a muito que não participava no fórum, mas hoje testemunhei algo que me impressionou, ao passar na A13 na ponte salgueiro maia em Santarém fiquei com a impressão de o tejo estar muito muito baixo. Arrisco me a dizer que quase dava para atravessar a pé pois nalguns locais era um fio de água. Não sei se é normal no verão ficar assim tão baixo ou se isto se deve a retenção nas barragens, pois na semana passada ao cruzar a barragem do fratel o nivel da barragem pareceu me normal ao que costuma estar sempre que lá passo no camião.


O Tejo é um banco de areia no Verão, aliás as imagens de satélite traduzem-se apenas em amarelo. 

Com a seca que temos ainda pior, não sai água praticamente nem do Zêzere nem de Espanha, aliás acho que Alcantara nem é obrigada a largar água durante o Verão.

Por isso é que parece uma ribeira...


----------



## Neves89 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, eu por norma fazo o meu trajecto para o sul via fratel/ Portalegre e aí o nível da água é quase sempre idêntico. Mas uma coisa é certa, fazer o alentejo e a extremadura espanhola nesta época do ano é um desafio ao material e às pessoas dada as temperaturas sentidas


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 01:27)

Neves89 disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, eu por norma fazo o meu trajecto para o sul via fratel/ Portalegre e aí o nível da água é quase sempre idêntico. Mas uma coisa é certa, fazer o alentejo e a extremadura espanhola nesta época do ano é um desafio ao material e às pessoas dada as temperaturas sentidas


Acho que é mesmo um desporto radical, nisso tem razão... 

Ainda para mais com o PMO da CP no Entrocamento lol


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Todas as barragens do Algarve execepto a Bravura a perderem 1% numa semana! Ainda bem que se está a poupar...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 01:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Todas as barragens do Algarve execepto a Bravura a perderem 1% numa semana! Ainda bem que se está a poupar...


A evaporação pode estar a ajudar um pouco, especialmente se as margens tiverem fraco declive (relação área/volume muito grande).


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

StormRic disse:


> A evaporação pode estar a ajudar um pouco, especialmente se as margens tiverem fraco declive (relação área/volume muito grande).


Odeleite perdeu 2% esta semana e Odelouca manteve-se. A resolução no relatório também é ao valor unitário de percentagem mas dá para ter uma noção das perdas. Por exemplo Odelouca não perdeu agora mas pode vir a perder 2% na próxima semana...
Obviamente a evaporação deve ser importante nesta altura!  Gosto dessa tua veia científica 
No caso de Odeleite, com uso também agrícola deve ser muito difícil baixar dos 4/5% de perdas/ mês nesta altura do ano mas esperemos por uma comparação geral no fim do mês para tirar alguma ilação.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2022 às 14:44)

Em relação à situação da Barragem do Caia, são estes os dados:

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 13.07.2022​Cota: 225,11 mt

Volume: 84.525.000 m3

Percentagem: 44,49 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 15.07.2022​Cota: 225,04 mt

Volume: 83.860.000 m3

Percentagem: 44,14 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 18.07.2022​Cota: 224,95 mt

Volume: 83.005.000 m3

Percentagem: 43,69 %

ABCaia

Aqui, poupança é coisa que também se vê pouco. Armazenamento a descer rapidamente.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

Grande perda em apenas 1 dia...

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 19.07.2022​Cota: 224,91 mt

Volume: 82.625.000 m3

Percentagem: 43,49 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 20.07.2022​Cota: 224,81 mt

Volume: 81.675.000 m3

Percentagem: 42,99 %

ABCaia


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2022 às 00:54)




----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2022 às 11:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande perda em apenas 1 dia...
> 
> Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 19.07.2022​Cota: 224,91 mt
> 
> ...


Realmente... A essa velocidade chega ao final de Setembro vazia. 

Lindoso e Alto Rabagão estão como estavam no inverno. E infelizmente, enquanto os valores da energia continuarem ao preço que estão, o cenário deverá ser para manter.
A não ser que haja meses extremamente chuvosos e o caudal de entrada consiga ser superior ao turbinado para a produção de energia.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2022 às 12:48)

AnDré disse:


> Realmente... A essa velocidade chega ao final de Setembro vazia.
> 
> Lindoso e Alto Rabagão estão como estavam no inverno. E infelizmente, enquanto os valores da energia continuarem ao preço que estão, o cenário deverá ser para manter.
> A não ser que haja meses extremamente chuvosos e o caudal de entrada consiga ser superior ao turbinado para a produção de energia.


Tem perdido cerca de 0,20% do armazenamento todos os dias, ontem deve ter sido uma exceção, suponho. Mantendo esse ritmo, chega ao final do verão com 30% ou menos, o que é preocupante tendo em conta que não se sabe como será o inverno. 
Mesmo estando a barragem antes do verão acima dos 50%, deviam ter sido aplicados limites à campanha de rega, mas pelos vistos já se esqueceram da situação da Barragem em 2017 e 2019. 

Os dados de hoje dão conta de 42,79% de armazenamento. 

Em relação às barragens do Norte, se o inverno não trouxer chuva não sei como será também. Ainda hoje vi uma imagem do Rio Lima em Xinzo de Limia (Espanha) completamente seco.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2022 às 17:53)

AnDré disse:


> Realmente... A essa velocidade chega ao final de Setembro vazia.
> 
> Lindoso e Alto Rabagão estão como estavam no inverno. E infelizmente, enquanto os valores da energia continuarem ao preço que estão, o cenário deverá ser para manter.
> A não ser que haja meses extremamente chuvosos e o caudal de entrada consiga ser superior ao turbinado para a produção de energia.



Paradela está quase vazia: *11,1%* (no início de Março tinha 21%)






Alto Rabagão 20,2% (início de Março 20,8%)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jul 2022 às 19:18)

E quais são as perspectivas para este Outono / Inverno?


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2022 às 23:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E quais são as perspectivas para este Outono / Inverno?


Ninguém é futurologista. A seca pode continuar como também pode-se encher as barragens. Há alguns anos que não vejo Outonos chuvosos tho... 

Não se alguém viu a reportagem da TVI ontem à noite, sobre as barragens com acordo internacional... as imagens de jusante do embalse de Alcantara  Literalmente não deve sair água dali há meses. Supostamente no Verão há uma lei que permite não descarregar nada, daí que as microalgas crescam e bem. Mas já se sabe, barragens construídas à nossa porta em época de regime autoritário, regras ambientais eram zero na altura, o Tejo será sempre uma ribeira do lado português. Não fosse o Fratel e Belver a guardar alguma água, estava por um fio...

Deviam ser considerados crimes ambientais estas albufeiras de Espanha no Tejo. E nem estou só a falar em termos de falta de água, a quantidade de sedimentos que chega à foz do Tejo nem deve ser 10% do que era. Claro que o golpe que demos com o Alqueva pareceu quase uma vingança...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E quais são as perspectivas para este Outono / Inverno?


O Outono/Inverno  só podem ser generosos...quando se espera por Agosto para se tomarem medidas urgentes só se pode ter um dedo que adivinha! 
No entanto o nosso colega @Aurélio Carvalho deve saber melhor que ninguém 
É ele o homem dos modelos de longo-prazo que pessoalmente não ligo grande coisa.

Pessoalmente acho que o governo partilha da mesma opinião que eu...a seca no Norte e Centro é conjutural. No sul é estrutural


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jul 2022 às 16:45)

trovoadas disse:


> O Outono/Inverno  só podem ser generosos...quando se espera por Agosto para se tomarem medidas urgentes só se pode ter um dedo que adivinha!
> No entanto o nosso colega @Aurélio Carvalho deve saber melhor que ninguém
> É ele o homem dos modelos de longo-prazo que pessoalmente não ligo grande coisa.
> 
> Pessoalmente acho que o governo partilha da mesma opinião que eu...a seca no Norte e Centro é conjutural. No sul é estrutural


A seca no Norte apenas existe devido à exploração hidroeléctrica nessas barragens. 
A seca a baixo do Mondego já tem contornos diferentes e tem tudo para agravar. 
No sul do país concretamente no Alenteno já houve anos em que o Sado é o Guadiana estavam bem piores do que actualmente, particularmente nas barragens de menor dimensão. 
As ligações de algumas ao Alqueva minorizaram o problema. 
No Sudoeste do país aí sim a situação actual não tem precedentes enquanto a Sotavento Beliche e Odeleite estão ainda bem fornecidas. 
Quanto ao Outono Inverno os sinais através dos modelos longo prazo ainda não são claros, como é normal nesta altura do ano.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 05:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A seca no Norte apenas existe devido à exploração hidroeléctrica nessas barragens.


Depende, qual o Norte a que te referes? É que o interior e o litoral estão em situações bem diferentes:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 08:54)

StormRic disse:


> Depende, qual o Norte a que te referes? É que o interior e o litoral estão em situações bem diferentes:


Quando se está no tópico rios e albufeiras assumo que as pessoas percebam que qd se refere a seca neste tópico se refira as barragens e não a solos.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jul 2022 às 10:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A seca no Norte apenas existe devido à exploração hidroeléctrica nessas barragens.
> A seca a baixo do Mondego já tem contornos diferentes e tem tudo para agravar.
> No sul do país concretamente no Alenteno já houve anos em que o Sado é o Guadiana estavam bem piores do que actualmente, particularmente nas barragens de menor dimensão.
> As ligações de algumas ao Alqueva minorizaram o problema.
> ...



Pois a situação é caricata e penso que ainda não se refletiu muito sobre o assunto. Curiosamente numa das maiores secas de sempre o Sotavento não está assim tão mal, quando seria de esperar que fosse um dos piores  sítios do país. Ora isso resulta de uma sinóptica que beneficiou a região nos últimos 2 anos. O problema é que não acredito que essas condições durem sempre.
Ora se voltar à sinóptica dominante dos últimos 10 anos o Norte e Centro podem estar descansados, o mesmo não digo para o resto do país em particular o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, ainda por cima com o enorme deficit hídrico que apresenta.
Mas vamos ver o que sai na rifa...


----------



## LMMS (23 Jul 2022 às 14:23)

Imagem de ontem do Lindoso, agora é esperar que chova! Mamaram enquanto puderam....


----------



## LMMS (23 Jul 2022 às 14:36)

Touvedo está composta, pois recebe água de outros afluentes (Adrão, Froufe, Tamente e Germil) que não do Lindoso, mas onde eu aprendi a nadar em miúdo se nota as ilhas que só aparecem quando o Lindoso não manda água.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 15:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Quando se está no tópico rios e albufeiras assumo que as pessoas percebam que qd se refere a seca neste tópico se refira as barragens e não a solos.



A água das albufeiras vem maioritariamente da escorrência das bacias hidrográficas. Se os solos estão secos as escorrências são reduzidas ou inexistentes.
Faz todo o sentido mostrar o estado presente dos solos para perceber que as afluências às albufeiras estão com um valor mínimo ou nulo, e só com os caudais libertados em albufeiras a montante, se as houver, se pode esperar uma manutenção dos níveis.

Dissociar a situação das albufeiras da situação dos solos não faz qualquer sentido.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 16:21)

StormRic disse:


> A água das albufeiras vem maioritariamente da escorrência das bacias hidrográficas. Se os solos estão secos as escorrências são reduzidas ou inexistentes.
> Faz todo o sentido mostrar o estado presente dos solos para perceber que as afluências às albufeiras estão com um valor mínimo ou nulo, e só com os caudais libertados em albufeiras a montante, se as houver, se pode esperar uma manutenção dos níveis.
> 
> Dissociar a situação das albufeiras da situação dos solos não faz qualquer sentido.


Pela tua teoria então faria todo o sentido que essa região de trás os montes as barragens estivessem vazias... Só que não, nem lá perto, aliás junto com Mondego e onde estão as barragens mais abastecidas! 
Por isso volto a frisar uma coisa não tem forçosamente a ver com outra!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pela tua teoria então faria todo o sentido que essa região de trás os montes as barragens estivessem vazias... Só que não, nem lá perto, aliás junto com Mondego e onde estão as barragens mais abastecidas!
> Por isso volto a frisar uma coisa não tem forçosamente a ver com outra!


O @StormRic foi bem específico e referiu que tendo em conta o estado atual de água nos solos, a escorrência existente para as barragens é mínima ou nula, não disse que as barragens tinham de estar vazias.
A seca é preocupante e isso é mais que evidente. Lá por haver barragens com bons armazenamentos, não quer dizer que a seca não seja grave em todo o lado. 
____________________________________
Este é o Rio Lima, em Xinzo de Limia:





Fonte

As barragens do Norte podem estar numa situação crítica devido à produção de energia, mas os cursos de água também não estão numa boa situação, logo, a seca no norte não existe apenas devido à situação das barragens. A região também tem um elevado défice de precipitação este ano.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

Tejo já se atravessa a pé em Santarém
					

Pescadores sem peixe, agricultores sem água, barqueiros que se veem obrigados a alterar os trajetos, atletas de canoagem que precisam de fugir às pedras. O caudal do Tejo nunca esteve tão baixo, há zonas onde é possível atravessá-lo a pé. Estaremos a assistir à ‘morte’ do maior rio português?




					sol.sapo.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2022 às 17:42)

O Tejo a justante de Constância é só areia, vê-se bem do espaço até. Era mais que expectável na situação em que estamos.

O rio Tejo em Lisboa é uma falácia, é praticamente só água do mar. Imaginem se o delta do Tejo fosse em Cascais? Dava para atravessar a pé para a margem sul...


----------



## Luis Martins (24 Jul 2022 às 12:05)

Apesar da seca ser inegável , em muitos casos o estados dos rios não tem correspondência com a situação de seca na zona. Como o Aurelio diz , em grande parte a culpa do estado dos rios é da gestão das empresas eléctricas. Tal como tinha mostrado em Maio a barragem das conchas estava quase cheia e a do Lindoso quase vazia , ora isso não faz sentido porque a região do Lindoso é onde de longe mais chove na bacia do Lima. As fotos de Xinzo de Lima postadas pelo Joralentejano são relativamente normais no Verão . O Lima em Xinzo é uma pequena ribeira praticamente encanada como um canal,onde a agricultura intensiva lhe leva a água toda. Portanto pela ordem de ideias este ano a precipitação no Geres foi na ordem dos 1000 mm o que não é compatível com barragens vazias no Lima e Cavado , a não ser que a EDP dê uma grande ajuda . Em contrapartida precipitação na ordem dos 300mm na bacia do Sabor não é compatível com o Baixo Sabor cheio. Termos uma empresa electrica a decidir os níveis de barragens que são reserva de água , ou que servem para consumo humano é que é algo que deveria ser revisto. Essas barragens não deviam ser concessionadas a privados e deviam ser geridas pelas Àguas de Portugal . Assim a probabilidade do uso da água nessas albufeiras provavelmente seria mais equilibrada entre consumo , rega , caudal ecologico e produção hidroelectrica.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2022 às 15:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Tejo a justante de Constância é só areia, vê-se bem do espaço até. Era mais que expectável na situação em que estamos.
> 
> O rio Tejo em Lisboa é uma falácia, é praticamente só água do mar. Imaginem se o delta do Tejo fosse em Cascais? Dava para atravessar a pé para a margem sul...


Por acaso sempre me questionei se ainda faz sentido considerar-se aquilo como sendo parte do Tejo, segundo o floodmaps aquilo já está ao nível do mar desde Salvaterra de Magos, e a partir de Alhandra alarga e nem "aspeto de rio" tem


----------



## LMMS (24 Jul 2022 às 15:50)

Rio Ocreza perto de Soalheira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jul 2022 às 16:29)

LMMS disse:


> Rio Ocreza perto de Soalheira


Com isto da seca lá se vai o pasto para o queijo... 

Pelo menos a barragem de Marateca, não muito longe dali, ainda se aguenta bem e seguia a 30 de junho com 88,4% da capacidade máxima: 
https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=14M/01A


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2022 às 21:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Capacete da serra bem visível hoje. Nortada no seu melhor agora ao final do dia. Vila Fria a mostrar bem isso com vento médio de *42 km/h*!
> 
> Fiz o Jamor entre Carnaxide e a foz, estava com um caudal de Verão, alguns litros por segundo e muitos patos pelo meio. Praticamente coberto por vegetação em todo o percurso. A nortada escapa um bocado a este vale, sensação térmica era de uns 30ºC.


1 mês e meio depois o Jamor deixou de correr:




(Foto tirada hoje)

Não sei dizer se é comum o rio deixar de correr no verão.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso sempre me questionei se ainda faz sentido considerar-se aquilo como sendo parte do Tejo, segundo o floodmaps aquilo já está ao nível do mar desde Salvaterra de Magos, e a partir de Alhandra alarga e nem "aspeto de rio" tem



Por isso é que se chama "estuário": "Do ponto de vista da *ecologia* e da oceanografia, um estuário é uma região semi-fechada do oceano influenciada pelas descargas de água doce de terra, quer seja um ou mais rios, ou apenas da drenagem do continente."


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2022 às 00:43)

TiagoLC disse:


> 1 mês e meio depois o Jamor deixou de correr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É raro, mas eutrofização não ajuda. Por Belas também é só águas paradas.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Hoje pela Serra d'Arga as ribeiras ainda corriam, com pouca água, mas corriam.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jul 2022 às 22:33)

Novo dia de trabalho pela serra hoje, numa zona mais elevada, e aí o panorama era bem diferente: tudo muito seco


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 15:05)

Queda brutal do nível da albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas:










A Paradela está a ficar um charco no fundo do vale:


----------



## StormRic (29 Jul 2022 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Queda brutal do nível da albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que estão a esvaziar a Paradela?
Nove horas depois e mantém o débito de saída, já só tem 16,0 hm3. Se continuasse neste regime, em duas semanas ficava praticamente seca.





E Vilarinho das Furnas continua a aumentar o ritmo de descarga (turbinação) que vai encher a Caniçada. Poderá ser uma combinação de necessidade de produção de energia e de manter as condições turísticas e de lazer da Caniçada?





A aldeia fantasma já está a descoberto.









						Vilarinho das Furnas: a aldeia submersa há 51 anos emergiu. As imagens são incríveis
					

Nos períodos de seca, o nível das águas desce e é possível ver algumas das antigas habitações da localidade comunitária no Gerês.




					www.nit.pt


----------



## meko60 (29 Jul 2022 às 14:41)

Eletricidade - Balanço Diário
					

REN description - pt- see translation in CMS



					datahub.ren.pt
				



Ontem produziu-se bastante (para as condições actuais de seca) recorrendo ás albufeiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2022 às 21:20)

Será que podem aproveitar a seca para retirar sedimentos das albufeiras?


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 00:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Será que podem aproveitar a seca para retirar sedimentos das albufeiras?



Talvez na Paradela possam fazer isso, nas outras o nível ainda não é assim tão baixo. Depende também da profundidade da descarga de fundo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 20:48)

Acho que não restam dúvidas de estarem a esvaziar a *Paradela *para provável limpeza ou reparação do paredão.
Estão já à vista zonas que parecem sedimentos de fundo, na zona do lado montante do vale que esteve submerso:






Imagem do Sentinel, de ontem, 31 de Julho:






*Alto Rabagão* estará em conservação do nível. Mais baixo do que isto também comprometia a situação dos painéis solares flutuantes.
Há zonas a meio da albufeira em que as margens se aproximaram notavelmente.












*Vilarinho das Furnas *continuou a descer de nível, comparando com o nível há quatro dias atrás diminuiu 0,9%.






Nota-se no vale da aldeia o aparecimento de uma área maior das antigas construções:






*Alto Lindoso* quase sem variação desde há um mês e meio, na última verificação tinha 15,1%, agora tem 14,5%:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2022 às 21:17)

A Barragem do Caia perdeu 1% entre a passada quarta-feira e o dia de hoje. Nem 1 semana é preciso...
Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 27.07.2022​Cota: 224,52 mt

Volume: 78.920.000 m3

Percentagem: 41,54 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 01.08.2022​Cota: 224,32 mt

Volume: 77.020.000 m3

Percentagem: 40,54 %









						ABCaia - Inicio
					






					www.abcaia.pt
				




O SNIRH indica 38.4% no final de julho. Não sei o que poderá justificar esta pequena diferença.
Abrilongo com 28%. 

@StormRic onde é possível ver essas imagens de satélite?


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> onde é possível ver essas imagens de satélite?



Aqui, no Sentinel Playground. Já direcionei o link para o Caia 

A página em écran completo terá este aspecto, com o menu de escolha da data aberto: os dias com círculo são os que têm imagens disponíveis da passagem do satélite sobre a zona visualizada.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2022 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui, no Sentinel Playground. Já direcionei o link para o Caia
> 
> A página em écran completo terá este aspecto, com o menu de escolha da data aberto: os dias com círculo são os que têm imagens disponíveis da passagem do satélite sobre a zona visualizada.


Obrigado! 
_____________________
A campanha de rega ainda vai durar mais 2 meses, pelo menos. Tudo depende de como for setembro e outubro também, mas caso sejam quentes e secos, ao ritmo de descida que está atualmente, vai ficar entre os 20 e os 30%.
Atualmente tem o dobro do armazenamento que tinha no final de julho de 2019.
30 de julho de 2022:





31 de julho de 2019:






Em relação à Barragem do Abrilongo, a diferença não é tão significativa. 
2022 (28%):





2019 (22%):


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 18:34)

Alguém sabe se a fauna piscícola na albufeira da Paradela (Gerês) era significativa? Vêem-se lá pescadores.
Serão os sedimentos de fundo aproveitáveis para uso nos solos agrícolas?

Aí vai a Paradela a caminho do esvaziamento, 8,1%, ainda nada encontrei sobre esta acção, se realmente é para esvaziar tudo.






E Vilarinho das Furnas não está a ser poupada: 49%.





Alto Rabagão em 20,0%.
Salamonde em 69,4%.
Caniçada a manter o nível, 76,1%.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 18:50)

É estranho estarem aparentemente a esvaziar novamente a Paradela, quando nem há três anos foi feita a última manutenção:









						Reabilitação de barragens: uma tarefa para gigantes
					

barragens




					www.edp.com
				




"
No verão de 2019 foi necessário esvaziar a albufeira da barragem da Paradela, situada no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, no concelho de Montalegre, devido ao aumento das infiltrações na estrutura ao longo do tempo. A EDP teve então de proceder, após obtenção da necessária autorização para o efeito, a um conjunto de obras, no valor de cerca de 4 milhões de euros, para impermeabilizar com uma membrana de PVC o paramento de montante da barragem. Devido à dimensão da reparação e à profundidade a que mesma iria ser efetuada (110 metros), não foi possível utilizar outras técnicas, como o recurso a mergulhadores.
Tendo em vista a minimização de perdas a nível da produção elétrica, o esvaziamento da albufeira foi efetuado através do turbinamento de caudais, complementado pela utilização da descarga de fundo.
Desde 1980 que não era feito um esvaziamento nesta barragem, que entrou em serviço no ano de 1958. A membrana aplicada em 1980 era uma solução que não tinha capacidade suficiente para absorver os esforços decorrentes da pressão de água. Ainda assim, o sistema utilizado foi eficaz durante cerca de 10 anos — naquela altura, era a melhor tecnologia disponível no mercado. 
Armando Camelo, da Direção de Engenharia de Barragens (DEB) da EDP Produção, coordenador do projeto de redução dos caudais infiltrados na barragem de Paradela, explica que foi aplicada uma nova membrana em PVC para impedir a formação de pregas nas zonas submersas e deformações excessivas. Este mesmo sistema já tinha sido utilizado em outras obras da EDP. O mais antigo ocorreu há 28 anos, na barragem de Pracana, onde se prevê que a membrana de PVC venha a ser eficaz durante mais cerca de 20 anos."


----------



## clone (5 Ago 2022 às 17:58)

A nascente do rio Douro secou mais cedo do que é costume
					

Em 2017, a nascente do rio ibérico manteve-se sem água durante mais de dois meses. Este ano fica a expectativa de se saber quanto tempo mais se manterá seco.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2022 às 09:30)

*Rio Gaia*, afluente do Vouga, na freguesia de Arcozelo das Maias, Oliveira de Frades.
Ainda corria bem ontem!


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:21)




----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 05:49)

StormRic disse:


>



Albufeira de Vilar Tabuaço em 13,8%





Paradela quase vazia: 5,4%





Alto Lindoso: 14,5%





Vilarinho das Furnas continua a descer rapidamente: 44,4% (diminuiu 7,2% em 17 dias, neste ritmo ficaria vazia em três meses e alguns dias).
No final de Junho quando visitei o Gerês tinha 64%; (64,3% em 17 Junho).





Alto Rabagão continua com um quinto da capacidade: 19,9%





Cabril está a um terço do enchimento; 33,3%





Castelo de Bode a dois terços: 66,9%


----------



## trovoadas (18 Ago 2022 às 16:07)

Boas ainda estou por descobrir como é que Odeleite subiu 1% neste último boletim semanal...alguém tem a resposta? Transvase de Alqueva?


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2022 às 16:16)

Em Viseu também já secou o Rio Pavia em certas zonas, claro que é um rio muito pequenino, e que nasce apenas 8km a montante do local destas fotos, mas mesmo assim, só me lembro de o ver totalmete seco numa outra ocasião:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Ago 2022 às 07:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas ainda estou por descobrir como é que Odeleite subiu 1% neste último boletim semanal...alguém tem a resposta? Transvase de Alqueva?


Trata se  de um erro na inserção dados pois o nível da barragem desceu creio 44 cm! 
Portanto deve ter descido 1% e não subido 1%.


----------



## nbairro (19 Ago 2022 às 10:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Trata se  de um erro na inserção dados pois o nível da barragem desceu creio 44 cm!
> Portanto deve ter descido 1% e não subido 1%.


Chuvas da trovoada que existiu no dia 13 de Agosto? 
Não choveu muito mas ainda choveu bastantes vezes durante o dia, foi o meu último dia de férias e a chuva e trovoada antecipou a vinda.

PS: sou um leigo ...só estou a aplicar a lógica de um leigo.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Ago 2022 às 11:58)

nbairro disse:


> Chuvas da trovoada que existiu no dia 13 de Agosto?
> Não choveu muito mas ainda choveu bastantes vezes durante o dia, foi o meu último dia de férias e a chuva e trovoada antecipou a vinda.
> 
> PS: sou um leigo ...só estou a aplicar a lógica de um leigo.


É claramente um erro!
O que choveu mal deu para apagar o pó e foi mais a Barlavento.
Ainda assim pensei que podesse ser um golpe de magia do governo. Ainda acreditei que estivessem a atuar off-record e tivessem encontrado uma solução milagrosa


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2022 às 12:24)

nbairro disse:


> Chuvas da trovoada que existiu no dia 13 de Agosto?
> Não choveu muito mas ainda choveu bastantes vezes durante o dia, foi o meu último dia de férias e a chuva e trovoada antecipou a vinda.
> 
> PS: sou um leigo ...só estou a aplicar a lógica de um leigo.


No Algarve por várias razões a chuva agora não tem impacto positivo nenhum. O que importa agora é que haja máximas e mínimas dentro da média,  ventos de quadrante Sul frescos e que não haja nortada quente. E que haja nevoeiros frescos na Costa Vicentina.


----------



## nbairro (19 Ago 2022 às 12:42)

Outro ponto de vista leigo meu, foi à vinda para cima não achei a Barragem muito mais baixa que o normal, comparado com ano passado sim mas já teve muitos anos em níveis parecidos ou idênticos pelo menos a olho nu.

E estes 1ºs 15 dias de agosto tivemos 3 dias nublados, coisa que já não me acontecia à vários anos, mas como é obvio isto não se resume a 15 dias de agosto mas é perceção que se fica. 

As charcas as quais passo na vinda para baixo todas elas tinham agua, não sei se modo artificial ou não, em outros anos já as apanhei todas secas.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Ago 2022 às 13:48)

nbairro disse:


> Outro ponto de vista leigo meu, foi à vinda para cima não achei a Barragem muito mais baixa que o normal, comparado com ano passado sim mas já teve muitos anos em níveis parecidos ou idênticos pelo menos a olho nu.
> 
> E estes 1ºs 15 dias de agosto tivemos 3 dias nublados, coisa que já não me acontecia à vários anos, mas como é obvio isto não se resume a 15 dias de agosto mas é perceção que se fica.
> 
> As charcas as quais passo na vinda para baixo todas elas tinham agua, não sei se modo artificial ou não, em outros anos já as apanhei todas secas.


Curiosamente o extremo sueste não é dos piores este ano e isso já foi por aqui relatado.
Por exemplo 2019 foi pior no sotavento Algarvio e por conseguinte nas bacias de Odeleite e Beliche. Na altura mal se ouvia falar em seca por corresponder a uma percentagem muito pequena do território. O relevante aqui é que de 2019 a 2022, 3 anos portanto a região praticamente não saíu de seca apesar de estar relativamente melhor este ano.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Ago 2022 às 16:57)

Pelo Sicó, tudo normal...mais um Verão


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Curiosamente o extremo sueste não é dos piores este ano e isso já foi por aqui relatado.
> Por exemplo 2019 foi pior no sotavento Algarvio e por conseguinte nas bacias de Odeleite e Beliche. Na altura mal se ouvia falar em seca por corresponder a uma percentagem muito pequena do território. O relevante aqui é que de 2019 a 2022, 3 anos portanto a região praticamente não saíu de seca apesar de estar relativamente melhor este ano.


Depois destes anos todos em que a seca tem dominado, havendo apenas alguns intervalos pelo meio, teve de se aprender a poupar um pouco as barragens, mas mesmo assim podia estar melhor.
Aqui no sudeste do Alto Alentejo, a situação ao nível da barragem também está ligeiramente melhor que em 2017 ou 2019 e nesses anos choveu um pouco mais até esta altura. No entanto, também é de referir que o outono/inverno 2020-2021 foi um dos melhores dos últimos anos em termos de precipitação, pois praticamente todos os meses entre outubro e fevereiro registaram bons valores.
Agora resta saber como serão os próximos meses. Em 2017, a situação ficou muito pior porque continuou sem chover de forma significativa até fevereiro de 2018. 2022 só continua atrás de 2005 porque março foi chuvoso, mas se o padrão não mudar vai-se tornar o pior de sempre. Acho também que a conjugação da falta de chuva com temperaturas acima da média durante todos os meses está a tornar este ano pior em diversos sentidos.
___________________________________
De acordo com os dados, a barragem do Caia perdeu 2% da capacidade em três dias:

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 16.08.2022​Cota: 223,95 mt

Volume: 73.587.000 m3

Percentagem: 38,73 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 19.08.2022​Cota: 223,49 mt

Volume: 69.971.000 m3

Percentagem: 36,83 %

ABCaia


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

Aspecto da albufeira da barragem de Bastelos ( Penas Roias) hoje de manhã, numa zona onde, em condições normais, teria uns 4 metros ou mais de água acima de mim e nunca atravessaria a pé de uma margem à outra:


















Ainda alguma água aqui, mais perto da zona do paredão, mas é uma água muito estagnada ( pouco renovada) com algum mau cheiro, muitos mosquitos e todo o tipo de bicharada:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 16:01)

Continua o esvaziamento da Paradela, o nível da albufeira não é, obviamente, consequência directa da seca, mas um aproveitamento da situação de afluências continuadamente muito reduzidas:











Alto Rabagão desceu abaixo dos 20%, está na cota 850 m.





Vilarinho das Furnas continua a descer, turbinando para a Caniçada.


----------



## Stormlover (28 Ago 2022 às 04:04)

Barragem da Mula, em Sintra, no dia 18 de Agosto!
Já tem mato a nascer na zona que devia estar submersa


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 06:15)

Stormlover disse:


> Barragem da Mula, em Sintra, no dia 18 de Agosto!



Conseguiste ver qual era o nível da água na régua colocada na torre redonda do paredão (minuto 1:55 do vídeo)?


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2022 às 10:44)

Ontem am Aceredo, antiga aldeia normalmente submersa pelas águas da albufeira do Alto Lindoso.

A água está muito mais baixa do que quando lá estive em Novembro/2021, já deu para andar pelas ruas da antiga aldeia e vêr alguns pormenores que da última vez estariam debaixo de uns 4 metros  ou mais de água.

Uma coisa que me desagrada profundamente  é o facto de as pessoas escreverem nas paredes das antigas casas, respeite-se, pelo menos, a memória do local..






















Notem a casa do lado esquerdo ( seria um antigo café/restaurante) em Novembro/2021 a água estava pela altura do 2º andar, quase no telhado, sendo que, em condições normais mesmo acima do telhado estarão uns 25 a 35 metros de água:





















A fonte da Aldeia, que continua a deitar água, note-se a quantidade de ervas daninhas e pequenos arbusto que vão crescendo, o que indica que esta zona já está à superfíce há algum tempo:






Um "clássico" desta zona, o carro na garagem, também ele um clássico ( Citroên Ami).






Vestígios no interior das casas, normalmente com mais de 30 m de água por cima:











O tal antigo café/restaurante do lado direito:











O interior do café:
















Longa exposição de 10 segundos:






A  ponte que dava também acesso à aldeia:






Vista do Rio Lima uns 3 Km  antes de Aceredo, nunca vi o rio desta maneira:











Depois de Aceredo ( 1 Km).


----------



## Luis Martins (28 Ago 2022 às 11:49)

Em Maio estava igual . Junto á aldeia o nível da água esta junto aquela casa de 2 andares e vejo que as grades de cerveja ainda lá continuam.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:52)

Snifa disse:


> Ontem em Aceredo, antiga aldeia normalmente submersa pelas águas da albufeira do Alto Lindoso.



 Excelente reportagem fotográfica!
Impressionantes vistas.

E subscrevo o desagrado.


----------



## LMMS (29 Ago 2022 às 11:35)

As novas albufeiras das Barragens de Gouvães e Daivões, até não estão nada mal, a do Alto Tâmega ainda está em Construção.
Foto do Sentinel de dia 27/08/2022


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2022 às 15:18)

Barragem de Montargil (fotos tiradas a 3 de setembro). Está a* 38.9%*.


Outras barragens do Alto Alentejo, segundo os dados do SNIRH no final de agosto:
Apartadura: *60.3%*
Maranhão: *21.7%*
Caia: *32.4%*
Abrilongo:* 14.8%*

Há sempre uma ligeira diferença relativamente aos dados da Barragem do Caia entre o SNIRH e a Associação de Beneficiários.
Dados do final de agosto e do dia de ontem:

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 30.08.2022​Cota: 223,005 mt

Volume: 66.513.000 m3

Percentagem: 35,01 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 07.09.2022​Cota: 222,77 mt

Volume: 64.312.000 m3

Percentagem: 33,85 %

ABCaia


----------



## LMMS (8 Set 2022 às 17:15)

Seca: Alqueva transferiu 100 milhões de metros cúbicos de água para outras barragens​
Agroportal


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 09:33)

Já temos alguma água a entrar nas albufeiras do Noroeste.

Alto Lindoso: 45m3/s (Durante a noite chegou aos 80m/s)
Vilarinho das Furnas: 41m3/s
Paradela: 29m3/s.
Alto Rabagão: 13m3/s

Caudais que pouco contribuem para o aumento do volume das albufeiras, mas que pelo menos já revelam uma viragem. Ainda para mais a 14 de Setembro.

No Zêzere, a Cabril também já temos 17m3/s a entrar.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 13:02)

Com a chuva persistente desta manhã no noroeste, os caudais de entrada estão a ganhar amplitude.

Destaque para Touvedo, a jusante de Alto Lindoso.
Apesar da sua pequena bacia hidrográfica, às 11h estavam a entrar *136m3/s*. Trata-se de uma albufeira pequena, que já está nos 96,4%.
Em Alto Lindoso estão a entrar 128m3/s.

Na bacia do Cávado, a Vilarinho das Furnas o caudal de entrada está nos 86m3/s e na Paradela nos 45m3/s. Isto às 11h. Face à precipitação que continua a cair na região do Gerês, o caudal do Cávado deve continuar a subir nas próximas horas.


----------



## Luis Martins (14 Set 2022 às 18:44)

Passei  à pouco no Lindoso e Touvedo . A barragem do Lindoso parece q está sempre igual , ou seja , com muito pouca água . A de Touvedo está cheia e vai descarregando num descarregador central q nao se vê do paredão da barragem , mas o rio leva boa corrente a jusante.


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2022 às 20:58)

Luis Martins disse:


> Passei à pouco no Lindoso e Touvedo . A barragem do Lindoso parece q está sempre igual , ou seja , com muito pouca água . A de Touvedo está cheia e vai descarregando num descarregador central q nao se vê do paredão da barragem , mas o rio leva boa corrente a jusante.


A do lindoso andou sempre desde novembro na cota 290 ... se toi intencional ou nao 
.....

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (14 Set 2022 às 23:00)

Stinger disse:


> A do lindoso andou sempre desde novembro na cota 290 ... se toi intencional ou nao
> .....
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk



O mínimo de exploração são os 280..
Quando chegou a 290 ficou com um fundo de emergência..
Precisa de muita chuva ainda para sair da cota


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2022 às 00:53)

slbgdt disse:


> O mínimo de exploração são os 280..
> Quando chegou a 290 ficou com um fundo de emergência..
> Precisa de muita chuva ainda para sair da cota


Mas descarregaram sempre para manter nos 290 isso é que nao percebo , tinha muitas vezes entrada de caudal e depois descarregavam 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:53)

Stinger disse:


> Mas descarregaram sempre para manter nos 290 isso é que nao percebo , tinha muitas vezes entrada de caudal e depois descarregavam
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk



Queres dizer turbinavam?


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:54)

Grandes subidas das albufeiras do Cávado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Cabril nos 65 m3/s de Qin e parece querer subir mais.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2022 às 09:36)

Conhecem o site Barragens.PT? Ainda não explorei bem, mas parece ser uma boa compilação dos dados do SNIRH de algumas das mais importantes barragens que temos.


----------



## baojoao (15 Set 2022 às 10:13)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas talvez me possam ajudar. Sabem onde posso ver dados da Barragem de Santa Luzia e a Barragem do Alto Ceira?


----------



## ruibrito (15 Set 2022 às 10:27)

baojoao disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas talvez me possam ajudar. Sabem onde posso ver dados da Barragem de Santa Luzia e a Barragem do Alto Ceira?











						VOST.PT | RIOS - TEJO
					

Como ler? Qin -> Caudal (Quantidade de Água) que chega à albufeira (m 3 /por segundo)   Qout - > Caudal  (Quantidade de Água) que sai da albufeira (m 3 /por segundo)  V.A. -> Volume de água armazenado | Cota - > Altura da água armazenada




					rios.vost.pt
				



Só tem dados da barragem de Sta Luzia


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2022 às 12:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabril nos 65 m3/s de Qin e parece querer subir mais.


Está a chegar a Cabril a água que ontem caiu na Serra da Estrela. Pena não ser para continuar. Mas também ainda só estamos a 15 de Setembro.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Set 2022 às 12:44)

ruibrito disse:


> VOST.PT | RIOS - TEJO
> 
> 
> Como ler? Qin -> Caudal (Quantidade de Água) que chega à albufeira (m 3 /por segundo)   Qout - > Caudal  (Quantidade de Água) que sai da albufeira (m 3 /por segundo)  V.A. -> Volume de água armazenado | Cota - > Altura da água armazenada
> ...



Os links do início da discussão perderam se com a migração.
Caso contrário tinha todas


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Set 2022 às 13:17)

Com o problema que poderá haver no inverno com falta de energia ,nao sei o porquê de nao deixarem ja aumentar o caudal do Lindoso para se armazenar agua para podermos ter maior produção eléctrica caso o Inverno seja frio na Europa. Ou a nossa rede electrica esta deficitária nomeadamente à hora de ponta e nao pode dispensar a energia produzida no Lindoso , ou temos um caso claro de má gestao de recursos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 14:23)

MSantos disse:


> Conhecem o site Barragens.PT? Ainda não explorei bem, mas parece ser uma boa compilação dos dados do SNIRH de algumas das mais importantes barragens que temos.



O site tem uma boa apresentação de dados e mapa. Faltam algumas barragens e parece-me que os dados não são em tempo real ou pelo menos de actualização frequente.
Mas deve estar em melhoramento nesse aspecto. Vale a pena seguir.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2022 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> O site tem uma boa apresentação de dados e mapa. Faltam algumas barragens e parece-me que os dados não são em tempo real ou pelo menos de actualização frequente.
> Mas deve estar em melhoramento nesse aspecto. Vale a pena seguir.



Sim, creio que o projeto ainda está numa fase inicial. Mas sem duvida que vale a pena seguir!


----------



## slbgdt (15 Set 2022 às 17:24)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com o problema que poderá haver no inverno com falta de energia ,nao sei o porquê de nao deixarem ja aumentar o caudal do Lindoso para se armazenar agua para podermos ter maior produção eléctrica caso o Inverno seja frio na Europa. Ou a nossa rede electrica esta deficitária nomeadamente à hora de ponta e nao pode dispensar a energia produzida no Lindoso , ou temos um caso claro de má gestao de recursos.



Respondeu à sua pergunta quando justificou a necessidade do Alto Lindoso...
As barragens a norte só estavam vazias devido à produção de electricidade bastante tempo antes da seca..


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 03:34)

Paradela a encher, de 3,8% em 24 de Agosto, que se manteve até dia 12 deste mês, passou a 6,9%.








Vilarinho das Furnas, de 41,6% subiu para 47,2%.






A albufeira que está nesta altura a ser enchida mais rapidamente é Salamonde: 82,8%


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 05:52)

A visita à barragem do Rio da Mula, na vertente sul da Serra de Sintra (concelho de Cascais), ontem dia 15 de Setembro, terminada a precipitação do evento ex-Danielle, revestia-se de grande expectativa optimista.

Revelou-se uma grande desilusão. Como tenho referido, o nível desta albufeira é um aferidor muito fiel do estado hidrológico da região.
Em 4 de Julho o nível era 3,30 m. Admitindo que estando em volume morto o caudal de saída durante os últimos dois meses foi nulo, a descida do nível seria apenas devida à evaporação superficial e possível infiltração nos terrenos das margens e fundo.

Ontem o nível era de 3,15 m. Significa que a precipitação recente, cerca de 70 a 80 mm na estações periféricas e que na própria Serra terão sido certamente maiores, não conseguiu sequer superar a perda por evaporação e infiltração nos dois últimos meses.

Observou-se profundo ravinamento nas margens e caminhos, arrastamento de detritos vegetais e de solo, além de desprendimentos nas margens, sinais da forte precipitação.
Apesar desses sinais e dos valores dos acumulados, as linhas de água afluentes e a própria Ribeira da Mula já não tinham caudal ontem ao chegar à albufeira. Ou seja, após as enxurradas, não há continuação das escorrências superficiais e abastecimento da albufeira, tal é o estado de secura dos terrenos e da vegetação da bacia. No entanto, observou-se que os troncos das árvores e a manta morta superficial do solo absorveu bastante água, notando-se a recuperação de musgos e vegetação rasteira.

Nível de pleno enchimento: 13,0 m






Nível actual: 3,15 m





O nível de pleno enchimento é visível na base da vegetação arbórea no topo da imagem.





Vista desde o extremo norte: tudo o que se vê na imagem abaixo da base das árvores fica submerso no pleno, o largo caminho do lado esquerdo inclusive.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2022 às 22:29)

Cabril aumentou só 1% com a água toda que caiu no Zêzere, os solos e aquíferos deviam estar tão secos que engoliram tudo...


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2022 às 20:24)

Gimonde , Bragança 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2022 às 20:43)

Stinger disse:


> Gimonde , Bragança
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que desgraça! Vivi 7 anos em Bragança e nunca vi o rio assim em Gimonde...


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2022 às 17:26)

​Sem comentários...  

Protesto​Milhares de agricultores espanhóis querem impedir envio de água para Portugal.​
Hoje às 15:55






Espanha tem de libertar 870 hectómetros cúbicos de água armazenada nas albufeiras espanholas da bacia do Douro

Foto: Leonel de Castro/ Global Imagens


*Cerca de três mil agricultores das províncias de León, Zamora e Salamanca manifestaram-se hoje no centro da cidade de León para exigir que se encerre a libertação de água para Portugal no âmbito do acordo de Albufeira.*

O pacto de Albufeira, assinado pelos dois países em 30 de novembro de 1998 para a administração e uso da água nas cinco bacias hidrográficas que compartilham, entre as quais a do Douro, regula a proteção e uso sustentável das águas das mesmas.

O presidente da Associação de Comunidades de Rega da Bacia do Douro (Ferduero), Ángel González Quintanilla, denunciou que os primeiros afetados com as libertações extraordinárias em Santa Teresa, Águeda e Irueña foram os agricultores de Salamanca.

"Agora foi a vez das comunidades de León sofrerem as consequências com a libertação de água que está a decorrer desde 09 de setembro nos reservatórios de Riaño e Porma, no sistema Esla-Valderaduey", acrescentou González Quintanilla.

A Ferduero denunciou que se trata de uma "espoliação" que está a ocorrer de forma unilateral e sem qualquer tipo de diálogo, acusando o Ministério da Transição Ecológica e Desafio Demográfico espanhol de voltar continuamente as costas à irrigação e ao mundo rural.

Após uma reunião com os agricultores na semana passada, o subdelegado do Governo em León, Faustino Sánchez, sublinhou que a libertação da água para Portugal "é obrigatória" por força do acordo assinado entre os dois países.

Em virtude deste acordo, as duas maiores albufeiras da Bacia Hidrográfica do Douro - Almendra, no rio Tormes entre Salamanca e Zamora, e Ricobayo, no rio Esla, em Zamora, ambas destinadas principalmente à produção hidroelétrica - terão de ceder a Portugal mais de metade da água que têm atualmente nas albufeiras.

O acordo prevê o envio para Portugal de cerca de 870 hectómetros cúbicos de água armazenada nas albufeiras espanholas da bacia do Douro, dos quais cerca de 650 provêm destas duas grandes albufeiras.









						Milhares de agricultores espanhóis querem impedir envio de água para Portugal
					

Cerca de três mil agricultores das províncias de León, Zamora e Salamanca manifestaram-se hoje no centro da cidade de León para exigir que se encerre a libertação de água para Portugal no âmbito do acordo de Albufeira.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## slbgdt (19 Set 2022 às 18:48)

Snifa disse:


> ​Sem comentários...
> 
> Protesto​Milhares de agricultores espanhóis querem impedir envio de água para Portugal.​
> Hoje às 15:55
> ...



Não deixam de ter alguma razão.
A capacidade de armazenamento no Douro português é de 0.
Portanto é atirar água ao mar


----------



## Stinger (19 Set 2022 às 20:16)

Era criar o maior e mais dispendioso sistema de transvases para o guadiana , tejo e outros mais para aproveitar a agua do douro !

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (19 Set 2022 às 20:19)

Stinger disse:


> Era criar o maior e mais dispendioso sistema de transvases para o guadiana , tejo e outros mais para aproveitar a agua do douro !
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


 Porque o Tejo tem uma grande barragem que garante armazenamento mas é em Espanha


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2022 às 11:12)

slbgdt disse:


> Não deixam de ter alguma razão.
> A capacidade de armazenamento no Douro português é de 0.
> Portanto é atirar água ao mar



A convenção da Albufeira refere-se essencialmente a caudais ecológicos, ou seja alguma água tem mesmo que ir parar ao mar para manter os ecossistemas fluviais ao longo de todo o curso do rio. Os espanhóis assinaram o acordo, portanto só têm é que o cumprir, mesmo que 100% da água vá parar logo toda ao Atlântico, o que não acredito que venha a suceder. No Douro propriamente dito as barragens do lado português são todas de fio de água, com capacidade de armazenamento muito reduzida. Mas utilizando o sistema de bombagem pode-se acumular alguma água do Douro no reservatório do Baixo-Sabor e em menor escala em Foz-Tua.

No Tejo é pior, porque não temos capacidade de armazenamento e creio que não há sistemas de bombagem para albufeiras dos afluentes a montante, logo a água vai mesmo logo direta ao mar depois de passar no Fratel e em Belver.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2022 às 12:12)

MSantos disse:


> A convenção da Albufeira refere-se essencialmente a caudais ecológicos, ou seja alguma água tem mesmo que ir parar ao mar para manter os ecossistemas fluviais ao longo de todo o curso do rio. Os espanhóis assinaram o acordo, portanto só têm é que o cumprir, mesmo que 100% da água vá parar logo toda ao Atlântico, o que não acredito que venha a suceder. No Douro propriamente dito as barragens do lado português são todas de fio de água, com capacidade de armazenamento muito reduzida. Mas utilizando o sistema de bombagem pode-se acumular alguma água do Douro no reservatório do Baixo-Sabor e em menor escala em Foz-Tua.
> 
> No Tejo é pior, porque não temos capacidade de armazenamento e creio que não há sistemas de bombagem para albufeiras dos afluentes a montante, logo a água vai mesmo logo direta ao mar depois de passar no Fratel e em Belver.


Está a acontecer @MSantos 





Há uma semana que corre muita água no Douro a propósito destas descargas. Almendra está a perder água a olhos vistos! Por consequência, tem havido uma produção hídrica de fio de água no Douro bastante acima da média. 
A convenção tem um bom ideal mas na prática é ridícula. Um caudal ecológico é algo permanente no tempo. Não o que está a acontecer agora, ou o que aconteceu o ano passado na barragem Cedillo, que foi esvaziada em poucos dias para que se cumprisse a tal convenção no rio Tejo.

Imaginem que nos obrigavam a fazer isso no Alqueva?!


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2022 às 17:50)

Continua a saga (desta vez com vídeo)

Milhares de agricultores espanhóis exigem corte do envio de água para Portugal​
SIC Notícias

Há uma hora

"Esta água que está a ir para Portugal era nossa".

*Milhares de agricultores espanhóis exigem que o país corte o envio de água para Portugal. Manifestaram-se esta terça-feira no centro da cidade de León, no noroeste de Espanha.*

A Associação de Comunidades de Rega da Bacia do Douro diz que a libertação de água dos últimos dias está a ocorrer de forma unilateral e sem qualquer tipo de diálogo, acusando o Ministério da Transição Ecológica e Desafio Demográfico espanhol de ignorar a irrigação e a área rural.

O subdelegado do Governo de León diz que a libertação de água para Portugal é obrigatória.

Em 1998, os dois países assinaram o pacto de Albufeira para regular o uso sustentável da água das cinco bacias hidrográficas que partilham.









						Milhares de agricultores espanhóis exigem corte do envio de água para Portugal
					

"Esta água que está a ir para Portugal era nossa".




					sicnoticias.pt
				





Não tarda muito e água em Portugal só mesmo na mercadona...


----------



## slbgdt (20 Set 2022 às 19:48)

AnDré disse:


> Está a acontecer @MSantos
> 
> Ver anexo 2260
> 
> ...



Aquele caudal que Portugal não cumpre?

Já agora as barragens de Porma Juan Benet e Riaño são barragens de alta montanha...
Essa água fará lá falta


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 11:00)

slbgdt disse:


> Aquele caudal que Portugal não cumpre?
> 
> Já agora as barragens de Porma Juan Benet e Riaño são barragens de alta montanha...
> Essa água fará lá falta


Não dá mesmo para perceber.

Entretanto no Douro português corre água como se estivéssemos na estação húmida.





Do lado Espanhol:


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2022 às 11:38)

Stinger disse:


> Gimonde , Bragança
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Incrível!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2022 às 14:42)

O ser humano é ridículo quando segue as "regras" à letra só porque sim!
Estou incrédulo com o que vou lendo por aqui sobre o que se passa no Douro.
Está claro que a Península Ibérica não está preparada para as alterações climáticas!
Vamos bater bem no fundo a continuar assim!


----------



## Stinger (21 Set 2022 às 15:30)

Nós é que andamos a dormir , temos tanta agua que corre no douro que entra a 100 e sai a 100 e nao há nada que a aproveite . Temos o lindoso que esvaziou para se preparar para a epoca das chuvas no ano passado para ter capacidade de encaixe e nada e estamos como tamos .

O clima mudou em toda a sua historia por isso Nós é que temos de nos adaptar e armazenar água 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (21 Set 2022 às 15:40)

O que está a acontecer no Douro parece-me que está em linha com a maior geração eléctrica hídrica nos últimos dias (após chuva de apenas 1 semana)...tarifas reguladas só deverão piorar o cenário...









						REN Data Hub
					

O Data Hub da REN agrega e disponibiliza  a informação relevante sobre a energia em Portugal e documenta a transformação do setor energético na rota da descarbonização da economia.



					datahub.ren.pt


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 16:17)

fernandinand disse:


> O que está a acontecer no Douro parece-me que está em linha com a maior geração eléctrica hídrica nos últimos dias (após chuva de apenas 1 semana)...tarifas reguladas só deverão piorar o cenário...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente toda essa produção hidroeléctrica é do Douro. Não havendo forma de armazenamento, tudo o que está a vir de Espanha segue em direção ao mar. O nosso único aproveitamento é o hidroelétrico, porque de resto, é vê-la passar.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2022 às 17:07)

Albufeira da barragem do Tua (18-09-2022)






Albufeira da barragem do Baixo Sabor (18-09-2022)





Albufeira da barragem de Miranda (19-09-2022)





Rio Douro a jusante da barragem de Miranda (19-09-2022)





Barragem e albufeira de Saucelle (19-09-2022)





Rio Douro no Pinhão (19-09-2022)


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Set 2022 às 19:01)

Espanha manda-nos água porque não tem outra hipótese para produzir energia : Para produzirem eletricidade em Castro , Saucelle e Aldeadavilla , tem que mandar água para as barragens portuguesas que ficam entre estas. Chegando a Saucelle a barragem não tem encaixe e a água sai do Douro internacional para Portugal . O cumprir a convenção de Albufeira é desculpa . Ainda por cima as barragens do Douro agora são da Engie , esta deve pressionar para a água ser libertada para o Douro internacional . Espanha poderia armazenar água em Ricobayo e Almendra que são enormes e deixar fluir para Portugal apenas a água vinda do Douro a jusante do Rio Esla. Não o faz por interesses hidroelectricos.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 07:43)

Luis Martins disse:


> Espanha manda-nos água porque não tem outra hipótese para produzir energia : Para produzirem eletricidade em Castro , Saucelle e Aldeadavilla , tem que mandar água para as barragens portuguesas que ficam entre estas. Chegando a Saucelle a barragem não tem encaixe e a água sai do Douro internacional para Portugal . O cumprir a convenção de Albufeira é desculpa . Ainda por cima as barragens do Douro agora são da Engie , esta deve pressionar para a água ser libertada para o Douro internacional . Espanha poderia armazenar água em Ricobayo e Almendra que são enormes e deixar fluir para Portugal apenas a água vinda do Douro a jusante do Rio Esla. Não o faz por interesses hidroelectricos.


Estamos a poucos dias do fim do ano hidrológico, até 30 de Setembro Espanha tem que meter a água acordada. Daí que tem que fazer estas descargas de uma vez. Se fosse enviando de forma mais equilibrada ao longo do ano, seria melhor para todos.
Mas ao que parece Portugal também falha, pois não consegue definir o que considera o caudal ecológico. Espanha queixa-se de que não obtém respostas da parte portuguesa nessa questão.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2022 às 09:26)

Espanha: “Não há água que chegue. Se nos tiram esta, de que vamos viver?”​ 
As comunidades de regantes afectadas pelo envio de água de afluentes do Douro para Portugal, ao abrigo da Convenção de Albufeira, querem que os reservatórios que lhes alimentam os campos sejam retirados do acordo. A luta está para durar.

22 de Setembro de 2022, 7:00






Pablo Carbajal tem mais do que uma actividade: é o alcaide de Calzada del Coto, na província de Leão, em Espanha, e tem campos de regadio onde produz milho e alfafa. Até ao ano passado era também produtor de gado, tinha uma manada de 220 vacas, mas abandonou a actividade de toda uma vida porque, simplesmente, já não era rentável. Agora, é o que cresce nos campos que lhe garante o sustento e, por isso, nem quer ouvir falar na possibilidade de perder alguma da água que lhe permite pensar em colhe...









						Espanha: “Não há água que chegue. Se nos tiram esta, de que vamos viver?”
					

As comunidades de regantes afectadas pelo envio de água de afluentes do Douro para Portugal, ao abrigo da Convenção de Albufeira, querem que os reservatórios que lhes alimentam os campos sejam retirados do acordo. A luta está para durar.




					www.publico.pt
				



(notícia paga)


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2022 às 12:20)

Luis Martins disse:


> Espanha manda-nos água porque não tem outra hipótese para produzir energia : Para produzirem eletricidade em Castro , Saucelle e Aldeadavilla , tem que mandar água para as barragens portuguesas que ficam entre estas. Chegando a Saucelle a barragem não tem encaixe e a água sai do Douro internacional para Portugal . O cumprir a convenção de Albufeira é desculpa . Ainda por cima as barragens do Douro agora são da Engie , esta deve pressionar para a água ser libertada para o Douro internacional . Espanha poderia armazenar água em Ricobayo e Almendra que são enormes e deixar fluir para Portugal apenas a água vinda do Douro a jusante do Rio Esla. Não o faz por interesses hidroelectricos.


@Luis Martins , poderia ser, mas não é esse o caso. É mesmo porque têm uma data limite para cumprir com a convenção.
Por estes dias o preço da eletricidade no mercado ibérico nem tem estado assim tão elevado, quando comparado com os valores que já assistimos nos últimos meses. Por esse prisma, as hidroelétricas espanholas estariam ao nível de Alto Lindoso, Paradela, Alto Rabagão, Cabril, Vilar-Tabuaço há muito tempo.... As nossas albufeiras estão vazias, não só pela seca (se nós temos seca, imagina como não estão as bacias do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana espanholas) mas porque aproveitou-se os elevado preço do MWh para produzir eletricidade. Os espanhóis armazenaram a água, tal como nós fazemos com o Alqueva, e agora veem-se obrigados a larga-la. Imaginem se nós também tivéssemos que cumprir isso com o Alqueva...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2022 às 16:31)

Espanha vai respeitar caudais acordados com Portugal e continuar envios de água.​
Hoje às 16:15





Foto: THOMAS COEX / AFP

*Espanha vai manter a passagem de água dos rios para Portugal e respeitar os caudais acordados bilateralmente, disse esta quinta-feira a delegada do Governo espanhol na região de Castela e Leão, Virgínia Barcones.*

"Espanha é um estado sério que cumpre os acordos internacionais que assina", disse Virgínia Barcones, em resposta a questões dos jornalistas na cidade espanhola de León, citada pela agência de notícias EFE.

A representante do Governo central espanhol na região autónoma de Castela e Leão, que faz fronteira com os distritos de Bragança e da Guarda, acrescentou que, em Portugal, o destino da água de rios partilhados pelos dois países "tem as mesmas restrições por causa da seca do que em Espanha".

Virgínia Barcones lembrou que esta matéria está regulada pela Convenção de Albufeira, assinada por Portugal e Espanha há 24 anos quando, em Madrid, havia um governo do Partido Popular (PP, direita), liderado por José María Aznar, e que o país tem de cumprir o acordado.

O Governo espanhol é atualmente liderado pelo partido socialista (PSOE), que governa em coligação com a Unidas Podemos (extrema-esquerda), enquanto em Castela e Leão há um executivo regional liderado pelo PP e que também integra a extrema-direita do Vox.

Na segunda-feira, cerca de três mil agricultores das províncias de León, Zamora e Salamanca manifestaram-se no centro da cidade de León para exigir que se encerre a libertação de água para Portugal no âmbito do acordo de Albufeira.

A Associação de Comunidades de Rega da Bacia do Douro (Ferduero) disse estarem em causa "libertações extraordinárias" de água e considerou que se trata de uma "espoliação" que está a ocorrer de forma unilateral e sem qualquer tipo de diálogo, acusando o Ministério da Transição Ecológica e Desafio Demográfico espanhol de voltar continuamente as costas à irrigação e ao mundo rural.

Em virtude deste acordo, as duas maiores albufeiras da Bacia Hidrográfica do Douro - Almendra, no rio Tormes entre Salamanca e Zamora, e Ricobayo, no rio Esla, em Zamora, ambas destinadas principalmente à produção hidroelétrica - terão de ceder a Portugal mais de metade da água que têm atualmente nas albufeiras.

O acordo prevê o envio para Portugal de cerca de 870 hectómetros cúbicos de água armazenada nas albufeiras espanholas da bacia do Douro, dos quais cerca de 650 provêm destas duas grandes albufeiras.

Assim, nas próximas duas semanas, antes do final do corrente ano hidrológico em 30 de setembro, Espanha deverá ter cumprido aquele acordo e para isso terá de ceder à bacia do Douro portuguesa a quantidade mínima de água represada estipulada no acordo assinado em novembro de 1998.

A delegada do Governo espanhol em Castela e Leão mostrou hoje empatia com a situação dos agricultores da região por causa das consequências da seca e dos incêndios rurais do verão, dizendo que estão previstas compensações para "minimizar as perdas", mas reiterou que aquilo que nunca pode ser posto em causa é o cumprimento de um acordo internacional.

Na terça-feira, o ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática português disse que a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) mantém "reuniões permanentes" com os congéneres espanhóis sobre a seca no âmbito das convenções existentes entre os dois países.

"Portugal está a ter um ano muito difícil, Espanha está a sofrer um ano muito difícil. Temos consciência de que ambos os países estão a ser afetados pela questão da seca. Têm existido reuniões permanentes entre a APA e congéneres espanhóis naquilo que é o acompanhamento das responsabilidades no âmbito das convenções que existem. Defenderemos sempre o nosso país para a melhor utilização e respeito pelas convenções", disse Duarte Cordeiro, durante uma audição no parlamento.

O ministro referiu que serão avaliadas "as dificuldades existentes quer de um lado quer do outro", lembrando que no verão sempre se assistiu "a uma situação muito complicada relativamente ao Tejo".

"Tivemos oportunidade de chamar a atenção a Espanha relativamente a isso, para reforçar os caudais", acrescentou, referindo que, do ponto de vista da Convenção de Albufeira, existem caudais diários, mensais e anuais, sendo que "os caudais de curto prazo têm sido cumpridos".

"Depois a questão é se conseguiremos que em todo o território os caudais sejam cumpridos na convenção. Vamos avaliar no final do processo", frisou.









						Espanha vai respeitar caudais acordados com Portugal e continuar envios de água
					

Espanha vai manter a passagem de água dos rios para Portugal e respeitar os caudais acordados bilateralmente, disse esta quinta-feira a delegada do Governo espanhol na região de Castela e Leão, Virgínia Barcones.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2022 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> @Luis Martins  (...) Os espanhóis armazenaram a água, tal como nós fazemos com o Alqueva, e agora veem-se obrigados a larga-la. Imaginem se nós também tivéssemos que cumprir isso com o Alqueva...



Mas se os espanhóis fossem largando a água ao longo do tempo não precisavam agora de estar agora a largar toda de uma vez. Esta história dos caudais ecológicos só faz sentido se for mantido um caudal mínimo regular. De que adianta ter o rio quase seco e de uma assentada "tomem lá a água toda"?


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Set 2022 às 18:18)

Por isso é que parece jogada da nova proprietária das barragens do Douro , antes isto não acontecia . A Espanha nem sempre cumpriu os acordos de Albufeira e agora num enorme ato de altruísmo , com seca na bacia do Douro em Espanha , decidiu mandar a água toda para Portugal. Agua que para nós só serve para produção eléctrica , não se bebe água do Douro e para a agricultura muito pouca deve ser utilizada.  O Douro é um rio 2 caras . Antes da junção com o Esla , é um rio com um caudal normal , após receber as águas do Rio Esla é que o Douro se torna no segundo rio com mais caudal na Peninsula , ao ponto de na junção do Esla e Douro , o Esla tem mais caudal que o proprio Douro . Espanha tem varias barragens na bacia do Esla que são importantes reservas de água . Manda-la para cá só porque sim , em termos hídricos e ecológicos não faz sentido . Nós não temos onde guardar essa água . È atira-la fora. E quanto a cumprir a  convenção , só acredita quem quer.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 21:10)

Barragem do Caia hoje com a cota nos 222,5m:









Caudal de saída pelo canal de rega mais reduzido. Devia ter sido assim o verão todo.












​Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 22.09.2022​Cota: 222,53 mt

Volume: 62.426.000 m3

Percentagem: 32,86 %

ABCaia


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2022 às 17:57)

Barragem do Maranhão:


No boletim semanal do SNIRH de 19 de setembro, estava a 19%.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Set 2022 às 21:55)

níveis de agua nas barragens:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2022 às 19:12)

A 26 Setembro destaque para a barragem de Santa Clara que subiu 4% estando agora nos 40%. AS chuvas fortes muito localizadas produziu o seu efeito.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2022 às 21:21)

Espanha já travou a transferência de água do rio Douro para Portugal.​27 de Setembro de 2022, 21:00

O executivo governamental de Espanha admite dificuldades no cumprimento integral da Convenção de Albufeira, que rege as relações entre os países ibéricos nos rios que partilham.                        

Comunidades regantes ameaçaram com “mobilizações imediatas” das populações caso o envio de água para Portugal não fosse interrompido.                                     

O alarme causado pela descarga drástica de reservas em toda a bacia do Douro surtiu efeito e a entidade espanhola, Confederação Hidrográfica do Douro (CHD), anunciou que esta segunda-feira foi dada uma ordem do Ministério da Transição Ecológica para “interromper a transferência” das águas para Portugal, que estava a ser realizada para cumprir os termos da Convenção de Albufeira.









						Espanha já travou a transferência de água do rio Douro para Portugal
					

O executivo governamental de Espanha admite dificuldades no cumprimento integral da Convenção de Albufeira, que rege as relações entre os países ibéricos nos rios que partilham.




					www.publico.pt
				


​​​​​


----------



## jamestorm (27 Set 2022 às 21:47)

Snifa disse:


> Espanha já travou a transferência de água do rio Douro para Portugal.​27 de Setembro de 2022, 21:00
> 
> O executivo governamental de Espanha admite dificuldades no cumprimento integral da Convenção de Albufeira, que rege as relações entre os países ibéricos nos rios que partilham.
> 
> ...


Imagina o que viria a ser a resposta espanhola caso a seca se agravar ou passar a ser sistémica. Nem mais uma gotinha vinha daquele lado....


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Snifa disse:


> Espanha já travou a transferência de água do rio Douro para Portugal.​27 de Setembro de 2022, 21:00
> 
> O executivo governamental de Espanha admite dificuldades no cumprimento integral da Convenção de Albufeira, que rege as relações entre os países ibéricos nos rios que partilham.
> 
> ...



Está criado o precedente. A Convenção de Albufeira está prestes, literalmente, a "ir por água abaixo" (ou já foi, melhor dizendo).
É tempo de renegociar os termos de uma nova Convenção, mais realista em face das "alterações climáticas".


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2022 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> Está criado o precedente. A Convenção de Albufeira está prestes, literalmente, a "ir por água abaixo" (ou já foi, melhor dizendo).
> É tempo de renegociar os termos de uma nova Convenção, mais realista em face das "alterações climáticas".


Sim porque o Douro precisa de água que é uma coisa louca, as barragens estão muito vazias tadinhas.. Looll
Estão com cerca de 80% da capacidade coisa pouca..


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2022 às 23:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A 26 Setembro destaque para a barragem de Santa Clara que subiu 4% estando agora nos 40%. AS chuvas fortes muito localizadas produziu o seu efeito.


Mas isso foi um dilúvio? Na instabilidade da ex Danielle a Barragem nem mexeu. Entretanto houveram por aí umas trovoadas que salvo alguma excepção não renderam mais de 30mm. É  que 4% de uma barragem  como Sta Clara é obra!
Para mim isso requer uma explicação! Mais a Sul a bacia de Odelouca que praticamente se toca com a do Rio Mira conseguiu perder mais 1%.
Alguém com informações adicionais que as exponha sff.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2022 às 23:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Mas isso foi um dilúvio? Na instabilidade da ex Danielle a Barragem nem mexeu. Entretanto houveram por aí umas trovoadas que salvo alguma excepção não renderam mais de 30mm. É  que 4% de uma barragem  como Sta Clara é obra!
> Para mim isso requer uma explicação! Mais a Sul a bacia de Odelouca que praticamente se toca com a do Rio Mira conseguiu perder mais 1%.
> Alguém com informações adicionais que as exponha sff.


Bom nos dados da barragem não detecto nenhum erro, o volume de armazenamento vs cota está de acordo, e a cota da barragem subiu quase 2 metros o que numa barragem tão grande e com base num único dia de chuva dia 20, com 37 mm acumulados em Castro Verde, e obra sobretudo numa barragem tão grande como esta!
Esta barragem é quase 4x vezes maior do que Odeleite. 
Quanto teria que chover nessa zona para que a Barragem subisse logo quase 2 metros?


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 00:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom nos dados da barragem não detecto nenhum erro, o volume de armazenamento vs cota está de acordo, e a cota da barragem subiu quase 2 metros o que numa barragem tão grande e com base num único dia de chuva dia 20, com 37 mm acumulados em Castro Verde, e obra sobretudo numa barragem tão grande como esta!
> Esta barragem é quase 4x vezes maior do que Odeleite.
> Quanto teria que chover nessa zona para que a Barragem subisse logo quase 2 metros?


Qual foi o aumento de volume armazenado ( em hm3 ou m3)? É dividir esse volume pela área da bacia de recolha (nas mesmas unidades, ha ou m2) e obtém-se o valor mínimo da altura de água média (em hm ou m) que deveria ter chovido em toda a bacia, isto se hipoteticamente toda a água caída tivesse escorrido e sem se ter infiltrado sequer no solo ou evaporado. Claro que na realidade a infiltração e a evaporação nunca são nulas, portanto o acumulado de precipitação tem de ser bem maior do que o valor obtido no cálculo.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2022 às 01:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom nos dados da barragem não detecto nenhum erro, o volume de armazenamento vs cota está de acordo, e a cota da barragem subiu quase 2 metros o que numa barragem tão grande e com base num único dia de chuva dia 20, com 37 mm acumulados em Castro Verde, e obra sobretudo numa barragem tão grande como esta!
> Esta barragem é quase 4x vezes maior do que Odeleite.
> Quanto teria que chover nessa zona para que a Barragem subisse logo quase 2 metros?


Algo não bate certo aí ou então houve uma célula fortíssima na zona que escapou ao nosso radar. Bom toda a bacia do Mira é parca em estações meteo mas daí a não haver nenhum relato de um fenómeno mais extremo é estranho. Estamos a falar de uma cheia considerável no Rio Mira a montante da barragem. 
Por exemplo, na noite de dia 20 houveram umas células interessantes na zona de Mértola e acho que nem chegou aos 40mm/m².

Mais estranho ainda é a bacia de Odelouca que é contígua à bacia do Mira e imediatamente a sul não só não ter acumulado nada como ter perdido o
1% semanal normal da época.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2022 às 10:27)

Ainda sobre a barragem de Sta. Clara o valor  apresentado no link abaixo não bate certo com o do boletim do Snirh





__





						ABM
					






					www.abm.pt


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2022 às 12:39)

StormRic disse:


> Está criado o precedente. A Convenção de Albufeira está prestes, literalmente, a "ir por água abaixo" (ou já foi, melhor dizendo).
> É tempo de renegociar os termos de uma nova Convenção, mais realista em face das "alterações climáticas".


Mais realista e mais adequada aos ecossistemas e aos anos de seca severa. A meu ver deve-se estimar um caudal ecológico permanente e variável de acordo com o mês e a precipitação ocorrida. 
Sejamos realistas, se não houvessem barragens, e dado o que choveu nos últimos meses no interior da península ibérica, o Douro, o Tejo e o Guadiana estariam simplesmente secos.

O que aconteceu no Douro, como já aqui o disse, foi largar água para o mar como se estivéssemos na estação húmida. Portugal aproveitou para produzir energia, mas nada mais.
Do lado Espanhol temos Almendra a 25% e Ricobayo a 19%.

E se nós nos queixamos, Espanha não se pode dar ao luxo de perder água.
Neste momento temos a bacia do Douro com 30%, a do Tejo com 36% e a do Guadiana com 24%.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Set 2022 às 14:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Ainda sobre a barragem de Sta. Clara o valor  apresentado no link abaixo não bate certo com o do boletim do Snirh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alias ainda se pode constatar que nesse site, o valor de Corte Brique bate certo, mas o de Santa Clara ao invés de ter subido a cota, ao invés a cota desceu.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2022 às 14:20)

Espanha inunda Tejo em setembro para cumprir metas mas em outubro o caudal do rio poderá a ser reduzido.​2022-09-28

Numa altura em que Espanha está a reduzir o envio de água para o nosso país em alguns rios, como é o caso do rio Douro, o Tejo tem nesta altura os maiores caudais do ano.

As barragens espanholas estão por estes dias a largar um maior volume de água, tudo para cumprir os números da convenção das albufeiras. 

O cenário pode mudar radicalmente nos próximos dias com o maior rio português a voltar a ser um simples fio de água.









						Espanha inunda Tejo em setembro para cumprir metas mas em outubro o caudal do rio poderá ser reduzido | TVI Notícias
					

Numa altura em que Espanha está a reduzir o envio de água para o nosso país em alguns rios, como é o caso do rio Douro, o Tejo tem nesta altura os maiores caudais do ano. As barragens espanholas estão por estes dias a largar um maior volume de água, tudo para cumprir os números da convenção das...




					tvi.iol.pt


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2022 às 21:24)

Rio Guadiana na sua passagem por Badajoz:











Um grande espelho de água graças ao açude existente depois de passar pela cidade, mas água parada e cheia de jacintos de água, espécie terrível e com os caudais fracos ainda pior. 

O estado do rio na Ponte da Ajuda, entre Elvas e Olivenza é mesmo desolador:


O fraco caudal à sua passagem pela estação hidrométrica de Monte da Vinha também torna este cenário evidente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2022 às 21:28)

Entretanto até mesmo antes de terminar o dia 30 já saiu o Relatório de Setembro que apenas comprovou o que imaginávamos... O valor de Santa Clara estava errado. 
Veremos agora como será o mês de Outubro!


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2022 às 21:11)

Boa noite,

Já tinha aqui passado no final do mês de Agosto quando estive de férias, e nessa altura já tinha ficado chocado.

Hoje, fiquei de boca aberta.

Albufeira de Montargil, nem em 2017 isto esteve assim. Tenho algumas fotos tiradas nesse ano e esta ponte ainda tinha água pelo menos até meio.

As Barragens de Montargil e do Maranhão, abastecem grande parte das culturas Ribatejanas a jusante, nomeadamente o Vale do Sorraia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (2 Out 2022 às 21:28)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Já tinha aqui passado no final do mês de Agosto quando estive de férias, e nessa altura já tinha ficado chocado.
> 
> ...


Chocante, e como está a barragem junto ao Parque de Campismo?


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2022 às 22:40)

belem disse:


> Chocante, e como está a barragem junto ao Parque de Campismo?


Só mesmo nessa zona é que se consegue ver alguma água, mas parece um ribeiro. Vi imensos rebanhos em pleno leito, surreal. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rapido (2 Out 2022 às 22:48)

Não consigo imaginar quanto será necessário chover para repor os niveis na barragem de Montargil....


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2022 às 00:37)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Já tinha aqui passado no final do mês de Agosto quando estive de férias, e nessa altura já tinha ficado chocado.
> 
> ...



Segundo os dados no Snirh a albuefeira está nos 33%, em Setembro de 2019 o volume armazenado era idêntico ao de agora.
Em 2017 era bastante superior (42%). Em Setembro de 2005 inferior ao de agora (29%).
Em Setembro de 1999 desceu aos 20%. No inicio da década de 80 teve valores ainda mais baixos.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2022 às 01:59)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo os dados no Snirh a albuefeira está nos 33%, em Setembro de 2019 o volume armazenado era idêntico ao de agora.
> Em 2017 era bastante superior (42%). Em Setembro de 2005 inferior ao de agora (29%).
> Em Setembro de 1999 desceu aos 20%. No inicio da década de 80 teve valores ainda mais baixos.


Só para complementar o teu comentário, também há que realçar o seguinte, a Albufeira de Montargil, é alimentada por várias ribeiras, sendo a Ribeira de Sôr a principal salvo erro, e por isso não é necessário chover meses para que a mesma se comece a compôr, no entanto, se o estado do tempo fizer jus ás sazonais tal como o fez no primeiro semestre do ano, esses 33% não se irão manter por muito tempo.

Não consigo imaginar o estado desta Albufeira nos 80, se efectivamente esteve abaixo dos 20% de capacidade.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2022 às 07:58)

criz0r disse:


> Só para complementar o teu comentário, também há que realçar o seguinte, a Albufeira de Montargil, é alimentada por várias ribeiras, sendo a Ribeira de Sôr a principal salvo erro, e por isso não é necessário chover meses para que a mesma se comece a compôr, no entanto, se o estado do tempo fizer jus ás sazonais tal como o fez no primeiro semestre do ano, esses 33% não se irão manter por muito tempo.
> 
> Não consigo imaginar o estado desta Albufeira nos 80, se efectivamente esteve abaixo dos 20% de capacidade.


Se isso aconteceu nos anos 80 deve ter sido no período da seca de 81-83, foram os únicos com potencial  para levar a Albufeira a valores abaixo dos 20%


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2022 às 18:16)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo os dados no Snirh a albuefeira está nos 33%, em Setembro de 2019 o volume armazenado era idêntico ao de agora.
> Em 2017 era bastante superior (42%). Em Setembro de 2005 inferior ao de agora (29%).
> Em Setembro de 1999 desceu aos 20%. No inicio da década de 80 teve valores ainda mais baixos.


Nesses anos talvez houvesse mais área de regadio ou menos eficiência (certamente).

Pelo Algarve é notável o trabalho que tem sido feito no perímetro Funcho/Arade. Até à poucos anos estava quase sempre nos 20%. Atualmente tem se aguentado em valores mais sustentáveis e não necessariamente pela água que tem caído.

Eu digo isto porque torna-se um bocado redutor comparar secas pelos níveis das Albufeiras.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2022 às 18:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu digo isto porque torna-se um bocado redutor comparar secas pelos níveis das Albufeiras.


Totalmente de acordo. Veja-se os níveis nas hidroleléctricas que foram usadas para suprir o encerramento das centrais térmicas.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2022 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> Totalmente de acordo. Veja-se os níveis nas hidroleléctricas que foram usadas para suprir o encerramento das centrais térmicas.


Quais foram essas hidroeléctricas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 19:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Nesses anos talvez houvesse mais área de regadio ou menos eficiência (certamente).
> 
> Pelo Algarve é notável o trabalho que tem sido feito no perímetro Funcho/Arade. Até à poucos anos estava quase sempre nos 20%. Atualmente tem se aguentado em valores mais sustentáveis e não necessariamente pela água que tem caído.
> 
> Eu digo isto porque torna-se um bocado redutor comparar secas pelos níveis das Albufeiras.


Excelente trabalho? 
Não podes comparar o Arade de agora com 2005, porque nessa altura não havia o Funcho para servir de suporte ao Arade. 
Já por 2 vezes nos últimos 2 anos foram injectados quase um acrescento em 20% em ambos os casos. 
Não fosse isso e o Arade ainda estaria pior que a Bravura!


----------



## slbgdt (3 Out 2022 às 20:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Quais foram essas hidroeléctricas?



Todas a norte..
Cávado (todas) Lima..
Vilar Tabuaço...
Cabril no Zêzere...


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2022 às 20:32)

jamestorm disse:


> Quais foram essas hidroeléctricas?



Castelo de Bode, Alto Rabagão, Vilarinho das Furnas, Alto Lindoso, por exemplo.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2022 às 22:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Excelente trabalho?
> Não podes comparar o Arade de agora com 2005, porque nessa altura não havia o Funcho para servir de suporte ao Arade.
> Já por 2 vezes nos últimos 2 anos foram injectados quase um acrescento em 20% em ambos os casos.
> Não fosse isso e o Arade ainda estaria pior que a Bravura!


Mas o sistema Funcho-Arade já existe à muito tempo...pelo menos é a ideia que tenho. Uma sempre compensou a outra! No entanto até à poucos anos e não tão secos como agora andavam sempre na penúria contrariamente ao que se passa agora. 
Acho que a "Águas do Algarve" também retira menos água do Funcho actualmente mantendo-a como reserva estratégica. Daí eu referir que se formos comparar o nível actual do Funcho com o de secas passadas pode-se caír na tentação de deduzir que a seca é menos grave agora.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 22:51)

Excelente reportagem!
Fomos de uma ponta à outra do Tejo e chegámos a uma conclusão perigosa​O Expresso percorreu os 1092 kms doTejo da nascente à foz e encontrou um rio moribundo, poluído e com um caudal cada vez mais fraco.
____________________________
Pelos vistos, tal como o Douro, o Tejo também está seco junto à nascente. 
Entretanto, a Barragem do Maranhão se não está em níveis históricos, deve andar perto. Em 2019, 2017 e 2005 não tinha valores tão baixos e até 1994 também não encontro valores mais baixos do que os atuais 18.1%.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 22:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Mas o sistema Funcho-Arade já existe à muito tempo...pelo menos é a ideia que tenho. Uma sempre compensou a outra! No entanto até à poucos anos e não tão secos como agora andavam sempre na penúria contrariamente ao que se passa agora.
> Acho que a "Águas do Algarve" também retira menos água do Funcho actualmente mantendo-a como reserva estratégica. Daí eu referir que se formos comparar o nível actual do Funcho com o de secas passadas pode-se caír na tentação de deduzir que a seca é menos grave agora.


Tens razão erro meu, o que não existia na altura era a Barragem de Odelouca. 
O sul teve entre 2003 e 2005 dois anos terríveis e Funcho depois de em 2004 ter fornecido o que podia e não podia acabou por ficar completamente a zeros. 
Actualmente a barragem do Funcho parece actuar unicamente como emergência caso o Arade precise.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2022 às 23:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Mas o sistema Funcho-Arade já existe à muito tempo...pelo menos é a ideia que tenho. Uma sempre compensou a outra! No entanto até à poucos anos e não tão secos como agora andavam sempre na penúria contrariamente ao que se passa agora.
> Acho que a "Águas do Algarve" também retira menos água do Funcho actualmente mantendo-a como reserva estratégica. Daí eu referir que se formos comparar o nível actual do Funcho com o de secas passadas pode-se caír na tentação de deduzir que a seca é menos grave agora.


Existiu uma modernização do sistema de rega para que o desperdício fosse menor, Funcho entrará em acção caso o Algarve precise e não somente para o Barlavento mas também o Sotavento. Arade fosse ano seco ou não acabaria sempre nos 10% ou menos da capacidade. Caso, não existisse Odelouca já não teríamos água no Algarve, essa é a realidade, daí estar melhor que 2094/2005.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2022 às 01:19)

Um vídeo que evidencia bem o estado em que se encontra a barragem do Abrilongo:

____________________
Seca: Barragens do Abrilongo e Maranhão, distrito de Portalegre, com níveis "muito críticos".​As barragens com os níveis de armazenamento de água mais baixos no distrito de Portalegre são o Abrilongo, em Campo Maior, com apenas 6,2%, e Maranhão, em Avis, com 17,1%.

A situação assume contornos mais críticos se for feita uma comparação com o volume registado no mesmo dia há um ano atrás.

Ora, de acordo com o site “barragens.pt”, no final de setembro de 2021, a barragem do Abrilongo tinha uma valor de armazenamento de 55,7%, enquanto o Maranhão estava com 52,4%.

As albufeiras do Caia e de Montargil também apresentam à data níveis críticos de armazenamento, com 29,2% e 32,2%, respetivamente.

Há um ano atrás a albufeira do Caia estava a 53,6% da sua capacidade e a de Montargil a 58,2%.

Apesar do país estar a atravessar uma seca sem precedentes, existem ainda duas barragens no distrito de Portalegre com mais de metade da sua capacidade de armazenamento, Apartadura, em Marvão, com 55,4%, e Póvoa e Meadas, em Castelo de Vide, com 51,1%.
No caso da barragem da Apartadura regista menos 19,2% face ao final de setembro de 2021, enquanto a de Póvoa e Meadas apresenta o mesmo valor que o registado há um ano atrás.

Rádio Portalegre


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2022 às 12:28)

Abrilongo está com 11% da sua capacidade e não com 6,7 %


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2022 às 16:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Abrilongo está com 11% da sua capacidade e não com 6,7 %


O relatório semanal do SNIRH mostra que a 10 de outubro estava a 6%. Eu acho o valor estranho tendo em conta que no final de setembro estava a 10.5%, pois é uma descida bastante significativa em tão pouco tempo e ainda mais para esta altura. Outubro tem sido exigente para rega, mas a do Caia, por exemplo, nos dados do SNIRH perdeu apenas 0.9% do seu armazenamento desde o final de setembro até esta semana. 
Já no site da associação, a Barragem do Caia tinha a 3 de outubro, 31,74% e hoje 30,87%, ou seja, perdeu cerca de 1% desde o início do mês. 
O valor do Abrilongo pode ser erro. A campanha de rega nessa barragem já devia ter terminado dado o seu estado atual.
Na Barragem do Caia termina a 31 de outubro.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Out 2022 às 20:29)

Pelo que percebi uma barragem pequena de rega, no baixo alentejo mas carregada de carpas.


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02AY55NSne8QvQ2vxSAFShuTnszybg9qvYpzo3Th96E8C8v6T3WYQLJ7GqdVN1C7hTl&id=100000307610820


----------



## slbgdt (19 Out 2022 às 11:07)

375 m³/s no Lindoso e Touvedo a descarregar entretanto...
No Cávado apenas alto Rabagão tem encaixe significativo


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2022 às 12:26)

slbgdt disse:


> 375 m³/s no Lindoso e Touvedo a descarregar entretanto...
> No Cávado apenas alto Rabagão tem encaixe significativo


É pena não ser possível aproveitar a água de Touvedo, que já se encontra a descarregar.
A Alto Lindoso estão a entrar 385m3/s. A cota da albufeira está quase a tocar na cota 300,0m, (24%), coisa que já não acontecia desde Setembro de 2021.

Na bacia do Cávado, acho que o que está a entrar em Alto Rabagão é por bombagem. Ainda não choveu o suficiente para haver afluentes significativos.


----------



## Luis Martins (19 Out 2022 às 20:33)

Alto Lindoso em meados de Setembro estava com 290 metros , uma subida de 10 metros na cota . Agora o interessante será ver até onde subirá e se irão fazer descargas ou não . Não há dados para as novas barragens do Tamega , Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor ?


----------



## LMMS (20 Out 2022 às 01:08)

Monte da Vinha com subida de caudal nas ultimas horas interessante! Isto promete, a ver se passa os 10m3/s, pois até pode ir aos 15m3/s, pelo que se prevê até dia 27.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 01:27)

Luis Martins disse:


> Alto Lindoso em meados de Setembro estava com 290 metros , uma subida de 10 metros na cota . Agora o interessante será ver até onde subirá e se irão fazer descargas ou não . Não há dados para as novas barragens do Tamega , Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor ?


https://rios.vost.pt/douro

Para os casos que referiste, esta página disponibiliza dados da Albufeira do Baixo Sabor e também da Albufeira do Torrão, no Rio Tâmega. Não são muitas opções, mas sempre é melhor que nada.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2022 às 14:29)

https://www.publico.pt/2022/10/20/a...queva-rega-horta-europa-regiao-huelva-2024709
E é assim que estamos...é provavelmente só o início de uma longa querela. Quando a falta de água for recorrente em Espanha, os governos espanhóis não vão hesitar por um minuto em entrar por soluções de corte de água para Portugal. Em questões de água não existem amigos, sempre assim foi.  Portugal mais uma vez a comportar-se como o estado fraco em matérias essenciais.


----------



## LMMS (20 Out 2022 às 17:26)

Mas está previsto Portugal também ir fazer captação de água nessa zona do Pomarão para Odeleite e Beliche.
Daí Portugal estar calado!


----------



## LMMS (21 Out 2022 às 02:27)

Muita água no vale glaciário do Zêzere.
Esta água vai parar a castelo de bode.


----------



## LMMS (21 Out 2022 às 18:18)

Mais um vídeo!
Este da água que é desviada da barragem do Ribeiro de Gemessura para Vilarinho das furnas.
Vai por um túnel de cerca de 700 metros.
Vai subir rápido, Lindoso também está a subir bem.
Se cair o que está previsto para estas zonas até fim da próxima semana, Lindoso pode chegar aos 50% de armazenamento.


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Out 2022 às 19:38)

Já passei por aí mas com um caudal bem mais modesto. Esta ponte de betão fica no caminho para a aldeia submersa de Vilarinho das Furnas. A agua vem do outro lado da encosta da ribeira da Gemessura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2022 às 20:18)

LMMS disse:


> Mas está previsto Portugal também ir fazer captação de água nessa zona do Pomarão para Odeleite e Beliche.
> Daí Portugal estar calado!


Quando Portugal chegar lá em 2040, já os espanhóis gamaram a água toda, ainda nem sequer começaram a fazer o EIA quanto mais a obra. 

Se os espanhóis tiram todos os anos, 75 hm3 é cerca de 58% do armazenamento da barragem de Odeleite, se aumentarem para 150 hm3, enche a barragem de Odeleite e meia barragem do Beliche por ano, enquanto eles gamam a água sem dar cavaco a ninguém, aqui fazem mil e um estudos para captarem entre 30 a 40 hm3 por ano.

Com os governantes que temos, nunca sairemos da cepa torta.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2022 às 14:09)

Rio Zêzere no Vale da Candeeira, hoje:


----------



## slbgdt (22 Out 2022 às 14:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Zêzere no Vale da Candeeira, hoje:



Ainda pouca entrada de caudal em Cabril..
35m³ ao meio dia..
Com o reforço de chuva na parte superior do rio deverá trazer um bom caudal de entrada em Cabril


----------



## LMMS (23 Out 2022 às 01:54)

Ora aí está perto dos 15 M3/s de caudal.
Nesta zona é um valor importante.








						Screenshot, 2022-10-23 03:52:38 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## LMMS (23 Out 2022 às 12:48)

Muita água a entrar na albufeira do Lindoso.
Cerca de 200 M3/s, já vai nos 30%.
Aposto que chega +50% no fim deste mês.


----------



## Nickname (23 Out 2022 às 15:13)

Rio Paiva, concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva.
Dia 18 de Outubro





Hoje


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 15:27)

LMMS disse:


> Muita água a entrar na albufeira do Lindoso.
> Cerca de 200 M3/s, já vai nos 30%.
> Aposto que chega +50% no fim deste mês.



Muita chuva a cair em Lobios hoje de manhã.
Um pico de 280mm atingindo.
Tudo escorre para lá.
Touvedo está a turbinar tudo o que entra para não descarregar e sem receber água do Alto Lindoso.

De resto a chuva já se nota mais no Cávado e Rabagão, sinal que os aquíferos estão cheios...

100m³ em Paradela, 16 no Alto Rabagão..
Salamonde vai bombeando da Caniçada.
Venda Nova está com Frades2 parada por avaria...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 15:53)

slbgdt disse:


> Muita chuva a cair em Lobios hoje de manhã.
> Um pico de 280mm atingindo.
> Tudo escorre para lá.
> 
> ...



Capacidade de campo preenchida nos solos do PNPG e periferia desde ontem às 0h, tudo o que caia vai para as albufeiras e não é pouco o que tem caído.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 18:43)

Rio homem 


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02KpbFCd4Xzg54eGJWc8kW4MGEs2tC8MdLgEefXD6akPNmurtUdmdaLybAWKUyetvrl&id=100004639513617


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 19:26)

Dias assim é que são precisos: acumulados fartos e sem exageros de intensidade, razoavelmente bem distribuídos ao longo do dia.






Actualizado com acumulado das 18:00.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2022 às 20:48)

Com o vento que temos, a necessidade imperiosa de recorrer  às barragens não é tão alta, daí as barragens estarem a aumentar as reservas.
No entanto se o vento parar é contar com o uso intensivo da água para a produção eléctrica...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 22:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com o vento que temos, a necessidade imperiosa de recorrer  às barragens não é tão alta, daí as barragens estarem a aumentar as reservas.
> No entanto se o vento parar é contar com o uso intensivo da água para a produção eléctrica...


Concordo. Por outro lado, a situação de vento presentemente traz consigo uma diminuição da insolação. Se já estivesse instalada uma grande fatia de produção eléctrica fotovoltaica o balanço positivo na poupança hídrica seria menor.


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2022 às 23:15)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo. Por outro lado, a situação de vento presentemente traz consigo uma diminuição da insolação. Se já estivesse instalada uma grande fatia de produção eléctrica fotovoltaica o balanço positivo na poupança hídrica seria menor.


Não se mantém, ainda, a proibição de produzir energia elétrica nalgumas barragens ( de albufeira) enquanto não recuperarem o volume de armazenagem?


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 23:47)

meko60 disse:


> Não se mantém, ainda, a proibição de produzir energia elétrica nalgumas barragens ( de albufeira) enquanto não recuperarem o volume de armazenagem?



Sim.
Só podem turbinar até manterem uma reserva estratégica


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 23:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com o vento que temos, a necessidade imperiosa de recorrer  às barragens não é tão alta, daí as barragens estarem a aumentar as reservas.
> No entanto se o vento parar é contar com o uso intensivo da água para a produção eléctrica...



Está mesmo proibido de forma a criar reservas para tempos mais difíceis


----------



## Gates (24 Out 2022 às 17:16)

Ao preço que está a energia, é quase como escolher um filho ou outro... Ou turbinar, ou armazenar água.


----------



## slbgdt (24 Out 2022 às 17:40)

Gates disse:


> Ao preço que está a energia, é quase como escolher um filho ou outro... Ou turbinar, ou armazenar água.


Muito relativo..
Ontem a tarde esteve a 4.11€..
Só depois subiu para 150€ mwh.
Com o mecanismo ibérico de controlo do preço do gás, não se tem atingido picos de 500€..

A importância da criação de reservas estratégicas advém da necessidade em casa de faltar o gás Natural..

Com as sanções à Rússia a procura por gás subiu muito, assim como o preço de o importar uma vez que tem que ser liquefeito para o transporte e depois voltar a pôr em gás nos reservatórios.

Por isso a cascata do Cávado estes dias reteve toda a água que recebeu..
Neste momento Frades 2 já voltou a estar activa e com isso a fazer bombagem de modo que o Alto Rabagão desse modo pode bombear água..

Fazia falta chuva a valer no Zêzere e afluentes do Douro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2022 às 00:32)

Gates disse:


> Ao preço que está a energia, é quase como escolher um filho ou outro... Ou turbinar, ou armazenar água.


Os preços da eletricidade nas próximas semanas/meses também deverão baixar bem, visto que o preço do gás está a cair abruptamente, por diversas razões. A 27 de agosto foi atingido o máximo recorde de 350€/MWh, há duas semanas era de 205€/MWh hoje o preço foi de 93€/MWh. É bem plausível que se atinjam os preços de 2021 (30-40€) em poucas semanas... 

Os preços corrente só não desceram ainda por causa de os contratos terem um certo atraso e ainda apresentarem os valores referentes há umas semanas ou mesmo meses, e não os atuais.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2022 às 10:04)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Os preços da eletricidade nas próximas semanas/meses também deverão baixar bem, visto que o preço do gás está a cair abruptamente, por diversas razões. A 27 de agosto foi atingido o máximo recorde de 350€/MWh, há duas semanas era de 205€/MWh hoje o preço foi de 93€/MWh. É bem plausível que se atinjam os preços de 2021 (30-40€) em poucas semanas...
> 
> Os preços corrente só não desceram ainda por causa de os contratos terem um certo atraso e ainda apresentarem os valores referentes há umas semanas ou mesmo meses, e não os atuais.


Era bom que assim fosse, mas ainda é tudo uma incógnita. No mercado ibérico o preço da energia está mais baixo porque temos tido uma óptima produção eólica. Hoje é o 10º dia consecutivo com produção acima da média, sendo que tivemos 6 dias consecutivos em que a energia eólica foi superior a 50% do consumo elétrico.

No resto da Europa a situação não é bem assim. Em França, por exemplo a previsão para Novembro é de 400€/MWh. E para os meses de inverno é de 1000€/MWh.

No que toca às albufeiras, Alto Lindoso está nos 35%. Bem que pode continuar a chover.
No Cávado, é preciso que Venda Nova encha para que Alto Rabagão consiga bombear. Alto Rabagão, só por sim, nem que o ano fosse extremamente chuvoso, não enche. É uma enorme albufeira com afluentes pequenos e está a 20,3%.

No Douro ainda não se nota a influência destas chuvas. No Tejo muito menos. Do lado espanhol nota-se uma tímida recuperação.

Para os próximos dias, a precipitação prevista será essencialmente no litoral norte. Que chegue pelo menos até Montalegre para alimentar toda a bacia do Cávado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2022 às 10:37)

AnDré disse:


> Era bom que assim fosse, mas ainda é tudo uma incógnita.


Pois, parece que tens razão. O preço hoje subiu bastante, de 93€ para 99€, uma anomalia em comparação com as semanas anteriores...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2022 às 13:42)

Dados da Barragem do Caia na última semana:





Fonte

Como já não é necessário regar, deverá permanecer nos 30%.
A água do principal afluente ainda não começou a entrar e pelo caudal que tem atualmente aqui em Arronches, não vai chegar lá tão depressa. Esperemos que apareçam novamente uns dias de precipitação significativa brevemente. 
Barragem do Abrilongo permanece nos 6%.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 13:50)

Reservas de água sobem em quase metade das albufeiras.​
Hoje às 12:15






Chuva dos últimos dias permitiu recuperação em nove bacias hidrográficas

Foto: PEDRO SARMENTO COSTA/LUSA


*Precipitação da última semana permite recuperar volume armazenado em nove bacias hidrográficas*

No espaço de uma semana, a precipitação que se tem feito sentir no país, em particular no litoral Norte e Centro, permitiu aumentar em 2% o volume total de água armazenado (+131 hectómetros cúbicos), com as albufeiras monitorizadas pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente a 57% da sua capacidade total.

De acordo com o relatório semanal daquela agência, em 45% das 78 albufeiras verificava-se, na segunda-feira, um aumento do volume face à semana anterior. Olhando às bacias hidrográficas, regista-se uma subida em nove e uma descida em seis.
​Um alívio na situação de escassez de água que o país enfrenta, mas longe das médias de armazenamento para o mês de outubro (1990/91 a 2021/22). Acima, apenas as bacias do Ave (a 56,9%), Douro (86,3%) e Arade (36,9%). Em sentido inverso, a bacia do Lima está agora a 36% da sua capacidade (+10,3 pontos percentuais), para uma média de 54,2%. Com destaque para a albufeira do Alto Lindoso, a subir para os 34% com as chuvadas dos últimos dias. Já a bacia do Cávado, uma das sete mais críticas, recuperou para os 39,7% (média 60,8%), com as seis albufeiras a armazenarem mais água no período em análise.
​








						Reservas de água sobem em quase metade das albufeiras
					

Precipitação da última semana permite recuperar volume armazenado em nove bacias hidrográficas




					www.jn.pt
				




(notícia paga)


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 16:38)

AnDré disse:


> Alto Rabagão, só por sim, nem que o ano fosse extremamente chuvoso, não enche. É uma enorme albufeira com afluentes pequenos e está a 20,3%.



Esta albufeira devia ter sido poupada, foi sobre-utilizada e conduzida a um nível que a torna inútil por si só nos próximos largos meses ou mais.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2022 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> Esta albufeira devia ter sido poupada, foi sobre-utilizada e conduzida a um nível que a torna inútil por si só nos próximos largos meses ou mais.


É um assunto discutível.
A função desta barragem, assim como de outras grandes hídricas como Alto Lindoso, Paradela ou Cabril, são a produção de energia. Se não fosse isso, não existiriam.
Uma albufeira vazia não é paisagisticamente bonita, mas temos que nos concentrar na sua finalidade. 
Agora, que o vento tem abundado e a energia no mercado ibérico está mais barata, tem sido possível a recuperação do armazenamento destas albufeiras. Mas não tenho dúvidas que caso os preços voltem a disparar, ter-se-á que recorrer a elas.

Voltando a Alto Rabagão, não sei se já foi feito algum estudo ou alguma proposta para o aumento de potência desta albufeira. É uma albufeira enorme no topo da bacia do Cávado. No fundo temos a Caniçada que é provavelmente a grande hídrica que mais descargas faz. O aumento de potência de Salamonde e Venda Nova diminuiu as descargas e otimizou o sistema do Cávado. Já assistimos a alguns episódios de muita precipitação com estas três albufeiras a ficarem na casa dos 90% sem que a Caniçada tivesse que descarregar. No entanto, se fosse possível bombear mais água para Alto Rabagão, seria possível diminuir ainda mais o volume de descargas da Caniçada, aumentando assim o rendimento do sistema hidroelétrico do Cávado.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> É um assunto discutível.
> A função desta barragem, assim como de outras grandes hídricas como Alto Lindoso, Paradela ou Cabril, são a produção de energia. Se não fosse isso, não existiriam.
> Uma albufeira vazia não é paisagisticamente bonita, mas temos que nos concentrar na sua finalidade.
> Agora, que o vento tem abundado e a energia no mercado ibérico está mais barata, tem sido possível a recuperação do armazenamento destas albufeiras. Mas não tenho dúvidas que caso os preços voltem a disparar, ter-se-á que recorrer a elas.
> ...



Outra dúvida sobre a produção hídrica em geral: a eficiência diminui com a descida do nível da albufeira, mesmo que continue a permitir a turbinação? A produção é proporcional à altura da coluna de água que entrará na turbina, pela maior energia potencial contida nessa coluna? A minha ideia é que sim, por isso procura-se sempre maximizar o desnível entre a cota da água na albufeira e a cota da turbina ao planear as barragens, certo? Embora o desnível possa ser aumentado através de conduta colocando a central a uma quota mais baixa, como em Vilarinho das Furnas.


----------



## efcm (25 Out 2022 às 20:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Dados da Barragem do Caia na última semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou seja caíram 45,3mm de chuva, nos últimos 3 dias e barragem nem 1 cm subiu.

Quer dizer que foi tudo absorvido, nada foi para escorrencias.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2022 às 20:51)

efcm disse:


> Ou seja caíram 45,3mm de chuva, nos últimos 3 dias e barragem nem 1 cm subiu.
> 
> Quer dizer que foi tudo absorvido, nada foi para escorrencias.
> 
> ...


Sim, estava tudo bastante seco. Antes desta semana com chuva, a região tinha pouco mais de 200mm anuais e veja-se o caso de Campo Maior que ainda nem aos 170mm chegou. A água no solo e os nascentes têm estado no fundo.
O Rio Caia já corre, mas não é muito e até chegar à barragem ainda tem muito para percorrer e mesmo que lá chegue, neste momento ainda não tem caudal suficiente para fazer a diferença no armazenamento. Os restantes afluentes ainda estão completamente secos.
Agora já poderia começar a haver alguma escorrência, mas de momento não está prevista chuva significativa para esta zona.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (25 Out 2022 às 22:43)

StormRic disse:


> Outra dúvida sobre a produção hídrica em geral: a eficiência diminui com a descida do nível da albufeira, mesmo que continue a permitir a turbinação? A produção é proporcional à altura da coluna de água que entrará na turbina, pela maior energia potencial contida nessa coluna? A minha ideia é que sim, por isso procura-se sempre maximizar o desnível entre a cota da água na albufeira e a cota da turbina ao planear as barragens, certo? Embora o desnível possa ser aumentado através de conduta colocando a central a uma quota mais baixa, como em Vilarinho das Furnas.


Espero não cometer nenhum erro:
Cada turbina/bomba tem uma curva de eficiência, que varia com o caudal e a queda (altura de água, pressão). Com um ponto ótimo, ou seja de máxima eficiência. Quando as condições existentes num momento (altura de água, queda) não são iguais às quais ela foi projetada existe naturalmente uma variação pequena na produção, fruto de uma quebra ligeira na eficiência.
No entanto a quebra na produção é maior com as variações da queda (H) visto a produção ser proporcional à queda de água e caudal!.. ou seja uma variação de x% na altura corresponde logo a uma variação direta dos mesmos x% na produção. Como o caudal “não se pode” controlar (é o que chove nessa bacia) procura-se sempre colocar as centrais e turbinas nas zonas que promovam um maior desnível.
Espero ter ajudado a esclarecer


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Out 2022 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> Outra dúvida sobre a produção hídrica em geral: a eficiência diminui com a descida do nível da albufeira, mesmo que continue a permitir a turbinação? A produção é proporcional à altura da coluna de água que entrará na turbina, pela maior energia potencial contida nessa coluna? A minha ideia é que sim, por isso procura-se sempre maximizar o desnível entre a cota da água na albufeira e a cota da turbina ao planear as barragens, certo? Embora o desnível possa ser aumentado através de conduta colocando a central a uma quota mais baixa, como em Vilarinho das Furnas.


Diria que não porque a altura das tomadas de água (túnel e canal por onde entra a água) não varia. Como já disseram, a produção depende da quantidade de água que passa nas turbinas. Estando a albufeira cheia ou meio cheia, a quantidade de água que passa na tomada de água e, por conseguinte, na turbina, é a mesma.

Alguém que esteja mais por dentro do assunto que elucide. Sou eng electrotécnico e devia saber isto mas...as cadeiras de produção de energia já vão há uns anos


----------



## slbgdt (26 Out 2022 às 02:54)

StormRic disse:


> Outra dúvida sobre a produção hídrica em geral: a eficiência diminui com a descida do nível da albufeira, mesmo que continue a permitir a turbinação? A produção é proporcional à altura da coluna de água que entrará na turbina, pela maior energia potencial contida nessa coluna? A minha ideia é que sim, por isso procura-se sempre maximizar o desnível entre a cota da água na albufeira e a cota da turbina ao planear as barragens, certo? Embora o desnível possa ser aumentado através de conduta colocando a central a uma quota mais baixa, como em Vilarinho das Furnas.



Apesar dos outros comentários estarem corretos, vou só complementar.

A tomada de água é sempre igual.
Seja em barragens antigas com os pilares à frente do paredão, ou nas mais recentes, encaixadas na margem.

O que conta é o desnível e o caudal e daí usarem-se vários tipos de turbina.

Crestuma tem turbinas bulbo, as melhores para grandes caudais e pouco desnível.
Alto Lindoso e quase todas usam a Francis.

Para desníveis muito altos e pouco caudal, Vilar Tabuaço usa turbinas pelton.

Normalmente a central é o mais baixo possível devido ao aproveitamento máximo da queda de água.

Venda Nova por exemplo tem o seu máximo desnível na albufeira de Salamonde..

O Alto Lindoso tem a central 50 mts abaixo do nivel de restituição e ao nivel do mar.


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Out 2022 às 14:47)

Barragem Cabril hoje
hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2022 às 16:43)

É preciso mesmo muita chuva para encher essa albufeira, mesmo assim a rumar aos 35%. Com a capacidade de campo quase preenchida, mais uma quinzena de rio atmosférico e isso disparava.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2022 às 17:12)

Na passada segunda-feira na cascata da Mizarela (Serra da Freita, Arouca).


----------



## Gates (26 Out 2022 às 17:16)

A barragem hidroelétrica de Salamonde está em condições perfeitas para a produção de energia. Tal acontece porque além de beneficiar de uma bacia que está quase a 100% da capacidade, também serve de compensação para as albufeiras da Caniçada e da Venda Nova.
(CNN Pt)

Com reportagem:

https://cnnportugal.iol.pt/videos/b...drografica-esta-a-95/63592a430cf26256cd3c8b03


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 20:18)

Espanha reforça captação de água na fronteira sem autorização de Portugal.​ 
Junta de Andaluzia aprovou obras no sistema de captação de Boca-Chança para garantir água ao regadio, indústrias químicas, sector turístico de Huelva e ao Parque Nacional de Doñana.                   

26 de Outubro de 2022, 16:19

A escassez de recursos hídricos na região sul da Península Ibérica está a multiplicar os episódios que ensombram as relações bilaterais entre Portugal e Espanha, contrariando o Acordo de Albufeira. A Junta Autónoma de Andaluzia (JAA) acaba de anunciar que vai reforçar a captação de água para a região espanhola de Huelva a partir do sistema de Boca-Chança, a jusante de Alqueva, sem informar Portugal da decisão que tomou.









						Espanha reforça captação de água na fronteira sem autorização de Portugal
					

Junta de Andaluzia aprovou obras no sistema de captação de Boca-Chança para garantir água ao regadio, indústrias químicas, sector turístico de Huelva e ao Parque Nacional de Doñana.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2022 às 20:46)

Snifa disse:


> Espanha reforça captação de água na fronteira sem autorização de Portugal.​
> Junta de Andaluzia aprovou obras no sistema de captação de Boca-Chança para garantir água ao regadio, indústrias químicas, sector turístico de Huelva e ao Parque Nacional de Doñana.
> 
> 26 de Outubro de 2022, 16:19
> ...


Enquanto, por cá, ainda andam a fazer estudos, quando Portugal chegar ao Pomarão só vai encontrar pedras e daí para baixo, já a maré tem influência.  




Scan_Ferr disse:


> Diria que não porque a altura das tomadas de água (túnel e canal por onde entra a água) não varia. Como já disseram, a produção depende da quantidade de água que passa nas turbinas. Estando a albufeira cheia ou meio cheia, a quantidade de água que passa na tomada de água e, por conseguinte, na turbina, é a mesma.
> 
> Alguém que esteja mais por dentro do assunto que elucide. Sou eng electrotécnico e devia saber isto mas...as cadeiras de produção de energia já vão há uns anos


Então, não sabes isso, ai ai, eu cá não lembro-me dessa cadeira, mas fiz com 15 é sinal que devia saber alguma coisa, mas onde aprendi mais foi em Energias Renováveis.



slbgdt disse:


> Apesar dos outros comentários estarem corretos, vou só complementar.
> 
> A tomada de água é sempre igual.
> Seja em barragens antigas com os pilares à frente do paredão, ou nas mais recentes, encaixadas na margem.
> ...


Essas turbinas bulbo não são as turbinas Kaplan, é que eu só estudei as Kaplan, Francis e Pelton.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Out 2022 às 22:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Enquanto, por cá, ainda andam a fazer estudos, quando Portugal chegar ao Pomarão só vai encontrar pedras e daí para baixo, já a maré tem influência.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São uma variante das Kaplan sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2022 às 23:04)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> São uma variante das Kaplan sim


Obrigado. As variantes não lembro-me.  Isso, até existe umas fórmulas para sabermos qual a turbina que era mais adequada à situação. Mas, as fórmulas mais complexas é o Solar tem com cada fórmula mais maluca, depois a malta chega a uma empresa temos um programa de simulação que faz os cálculos todos.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2022 às 10:07)

Estamos desde ontem sem dados das albufeiras. Mas a julgar pelos dados das estações do meteogalicia de Entrimo (em plena bacia de Alto Lindoso) e Xurés (perto de Pitões das Júnias), os acumulados de precipitação de ontem e hoje são bastante inferiores aos que se verificam mais a oeste. (Tal como indicavam as previsões).

Entrimo: 16,2mm hoje; 25,8mm ontem; 308,7mm este mês.
Xurés: 8,4mm hoje; 17,4mm ontem; 199,4mm este mês.


----------



## Luis Martins (28 Out 2022 às 19:42)

Finalmente temos dados das barragens . Alto Lindoso já nos 45,1% . Ainda é capaz de chegar aos 50% até ao final do mês. Paradela triplicou . Já o Alto Rabagão apenas subiu 1%.




 passo


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 19:56)

AnDré disse:


> Estamos desde ontem sem dados das albufeiras. Mas a julgar pelos dados das estações do meteogalicia de Entrimo (em plena bacia de Alto Lindoso) e Xurés (perto de Pitões das Júnias), os acumulados de precipitação de ontem e hoje são bastante inferiores aos que se verificam mais a oeste. (Tal como indicavam as previsões).
> 
> Entrimo: 16,2mm hoje; 25,8mm ontem; 308,7mm este mês.
> Xurés: 8,4mm hoje; 17,4mm ontem; 199,4mm este mês.



Lobios leva 40 a meio da tarde.
O alto Lindoso subiu 3 mts com o encaixe de 20hm³ de ontem para hoje


----------



## LMMS (28 Out 2022 às 21:33)

A subida no Lindoso é impressionante!
Imagens na Barca, Touvedo está a turbinar forte!


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 12:46)

Alto Lindoso com 49,8%. O caudal de entrada é brutal!!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 13:04)

Já se nota bem a recuperação no Alto Lindoso:


----------



## slbgdt (29 Out 2022 às 13:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Já se nota bem a recuperação no Alto Lindoso:



De ontem para hoje subiu mais 2 metros.
Touvedo também está a receber 178m³.
Vilarinho com 150m³.
Paradela com 124m³.
Agora ao meio dia já reduziram os caudais de entrada...
Mas como sempre disse, o Lima com este tempo de chuva atinge caudais gigantes e por isso rapidamente Alto Lindoso enche.

O Alto Rabagão é caso mais complicado e ainda está nos 20.9%.
Mesmo com o desvio de águas do Alto Cávado, Paradela continua a receber bastante mais água


----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 16:03)

Luis Martins disse:


> Alto Lindoso com 49,8%. O caudal de entrada é brutal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 2695


Isso é algo que não se vê todos os dias.
Caudais desta grandeza só no ano 2000 se viu!
É provável que venha a ter uma média diária +500m3.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2022 às 01:48)

Alto Lindoso já ultrapassou os 50%.






Paradela a aproximar-se dos 30%:





Alto Rabagão é que não revela uma recuperação significativa:


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2022 às 13:11)

Arronches com quase 120mm e Portalegre com 110mm neste mês de outubro, mas a Barragem do Caia não teve qualquer recuperação. Pelo contrário, tem perdido armazenamento nos últimos dias:





ABCaia

A campanha de rega termina hoje.

Barragem do Maranhão, ontem:


Ainda muito precisa de chover para que estas barragens comecem a recuperar. Agora que já poderia começar a haver escorrência é que aparece um bloqueio novamente. Esperemos que não seja para durar muito.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2022 às 17:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Alto Rabagão é que não revela uma recuperação significativa:


Alto Rabagão tem uma bacia muito pequena. Só lá vai mesmo com bombagem e muita, muita chuva.
De qualquer forma temos a Caniçada, Salamonde e Venda Nova nos 90%.
Vilarinho das Furnas com 76,9% - Foi uma boa recuperação.
Paradela com 31%. Apesar da recuperação ainda tem um longo caminho pela frente.

Logo o preço da energia vai aos 180€/MWh. E lá se irá ter que recorrer às hídricas.
Como está o alto Tâmega? Há dados?


----------



## slbgdt (31 Out 2022 às 18:29)

AnDré disse:


> Alto Rabagão tem uma bacia muito pequena. Só lá vai mesmo com bombagem e muita, muita chuva.
> De qualquer forma temos a Caniçada, Salamonde e Venda Nova nos 90%.
> Vilarinho das Furnas com 76,9% - Foi uma boa recuperação.
> Paradela com 31%. Apesar da recuperação ainda tem um longo caminho pela frente.
> ...



O link de daivões já não funciona há uns tempos.
Gouvães nunca sequer funcionou...


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2022 às 10:28)

Rio Côvo, afluente do Paiva


----------



## Luis Martins (1 Nov 2022 às 13:28)

A APA definiu estes valores de armazenamento como reserva energética . Apesar do Lindoso ter subido bastante o armazenamento ainda falta para chegar aos 72% mínimos.


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2022 às 10:40)

Bom dia

"Misteriosamente" a Barragem de Castelo de bode, continua a descer:
 Haverá uma fuga, para a China;
 algures entre a Serra da Estrela e Abrantes ?


----------



## slbgdt (2 Nov 2022 às 11:35)

srr disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> "Misteriosamente" a Barragem de Castelo de bode, continua a descer:
> Haverá uma fuga, para a China;
> algures entre a Serra da Estrela e Abrantes ?


 Evaporação + descarga ecológica > entradas de caudal..


----------



## fernandinand (2 Nov 2022 às 13:21)

slbgdt disse:


> Evaporação + descarga ecológica > entradas de caudal..


Há algum sítio onde se possa ver os débitos diários do adutor de Castelo de Bode?


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 16:05)

slbgdt disse:


> Evaporação + descarga ecológica > entradas de caudal..



 o trecho final do Zêzere até Constância necessita assim tanto de descarga ecológica? A Bouçã está fechada a 98%, tem reduzida capacidade, Cabril está a encher mas ainda em 36%. Há seguramente escorrências, embora ainda reduzidas na bacia exclusiva de Castelo de Bode, como é que não compensam a saída do caudal ecológico? A evaporação é mínima, praticamente não conta, mal chega a 2 mm/dia, 6 cm num mês.


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2022 às 16:18)

StormRic disse:


> o trecho final do Zêzere até Constância necessita assim tanto de descarga ecológica? A Bouçã está fechada a 98%, tem reduzida capacidade, Cabril está a encher mas ainda em 36%. Há seguramente escorrências, embora ainda reduzidas na bacia exclusiva de Castelo de Bode, como é que não compensam a saída do caudal ecológico? A evaporação é mínima, praticamente não conta, mal chega a 2 mm/dia, 6 cm num mês.


Claro, escapa me aqui qualquer coisa não bate certo ( pela evaporação não pode ser ) tem que haver outro motivo. ( ou descargas ou infiltrou antes de chegar á barragem )


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

srr disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> "Misteriosamente" a Barragem de Castelo de bode, continua a descer:
> Haverá uma fuga, para a China;
> algures entre a Serra da Estrela e Abrantes ?



A média de afluentes no mês de Outubro foi de 13,44m3/s.
Castelo de Bode está há várias semanas com um caudal ecológico constante de 2,5m3/s.

Mas falta o mais importante: o consumo. Não se esqueçam que Castelo de Bode fornece água a 25% dos portugueses.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> A média de afluentes no mês de Outubro foi de 13,44m3/s.
> Castelo de Bode está há várias semanas com um caudal ecológico constante de 2,5m3/s.
> 
> Mas falta o mais importante: o consumo. Não se esqueçam que Castelo de Bode fornece água a 25% dos portugueses.


Portanto falta saber para onde foram cerca de 10 hm3, ou mais, se as contas não me falham:

13,44-2,5=10,94 m3/s o que entrou em média na albufeira descontando o caudal ecológico de saída.

10,94 m3/s x 3600s/h x 24h/dia x 31 dias/mês = 29 301 696 m3/mês ~= 29,3 hm3/mês

Capacidade* máxima* de captação do subsistema EPAL de Castelo do Bode= 625 000 m3/dia = 19 375 000 m3/mês ~= 19,4 hm3/mês.

Não contando com outros consumos e perdas, durante Outubro o volume armazenado teria aumentado cerca de 1 %.

Qual era o volume armazenado no início de Outubro?
Hoje às 14h era 698,2 hm3, correspondendo a 63,0%.



srr disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> "Misteriosamente" a Barragem de Castelo de bode, continua a descer:
> Haverá uma fuga, para a China;
> algures entre a Serra da Estrela e Abrantes ?



Quais são os valores e datas de comparação dos volumes armazenados para dizeres que continua a descer?
Onde se pode encontrar esses valores, que não os valores presentes?

Encontrei 64,4% no que julgo ser o final de Setembro, aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2022 às 18:57)

srr disse:


> Claro, escapa me aqui qualquer coisa não bate certo ( pela evaporação não pode ser ) tem que haver outro motivo. ( ou descargas ou infiltrou antes de chegar á barragem )


A barragem de castelo de bode abastece toda a revisão de Lisboa.


----------



## LMMS (3 Nov 2022 às 01:32)

Perdeu 13hm3 no mês de Outubro e resta saber se os dados de captação de água de Castelo de Bode estão corretos, será que foi melhorada essa capacidade de captação?


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 04:28)

LMMS disse:


> Perdeu 13hm3 no mês de Outubro e resta saber se os dados de captação de água de Castelo de Bode estão corretos, será que foi melhorada essa capacidade de captação?



Os dados da captação são os que estão no link da página da EPAL, relativos ao subsistema de castelo do Bode. Refere que a capacidade máxima de captação foi ampliada em 2007, para os 625 000 m3/dia. A página está datada de 2022, os dados são portanto actuais. Resta saber, como referi, se não há outras captações, de outros municípios ou outras entidades e utilizadores.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 04:34)

LMMS disse:


> Perdeu 13hm3 no mês de Outubro


Ou seja, cerca de um pouco mais de 1,2%, quando deveria ter aumentado 1%. Há portanto 2,2% que foram para onde? Resta a possibilidade de o cálculo das afluências não estar a ser bem interpretado.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 04:39)

DaniFR disse:


> A barragem de castelo de bode abastece toda a revisão de Lisboa.



Sim, mas o que conta é a capacidade de captação da torre em Castelo do Bode. Não nos podemos guiar pelo consumo da região de Lisboa, pois há outros dois subsistemas de captação, o do Tejo e o de Alviela, ambos bastante mais antigos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 16:49)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui não bate a bota com a perdigota.
> Se entrou em outubro 29.3hm3, já com o caudal ecológico descontado e se saiu o máximo possível de 19.4hm3.
> E se temos -13.3hm3 no dia 1 de novembro a menos do que tínhamos em 1 de outubro, isto significa que neste mesmo dia o valor em relação ao princípio do mês seria + 23.2hm3 do que regista.


Conclusão: há um "buraco" em Castelo do Bode. Falta saber que tipo de "buraco" se trata.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2022 às 18:09)

LMMS disse:


> Perdeu 13hm3 no mês de Outubro e resta saber se os dados de captação de água de Castelo de Bode estão corretos, será que foi melhorada essa capacidade de captação?


Olhando para o gráfico dá logo para perceber que no dia 2 o caudal afluente médio diário está errado. Substituindo o 202,23m3/s desse dia por 8m3/s. (média do dia 1 e 3), temos um caudal afluente médio de 7,12m3/s.
Ora, se para o caudal ecológico saíram 2,54m3/s e o consumo de Lisboa 7,23m3/s (650 000m3/dia = 7,23m3/s), não vejo como poderia o volume da albufeira subir. Isto, excluindo outras captações, infiltrações, evaporação, etc...


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 03:35)

AnDré disse:


> Olhando para o gráfico dá logo para perceber que no dia 2 o caudal afluente médio diário está errado. Substituindo o 202,23m3/s desse dia por 8m3/s. (média do dia 1 e 3), temos um caudal afluente médio de 7,12m3/s.
> Ora, se para o caudal ecológico saíram 2,54m3/s e o consumo de Lisboa 7,23m3/s (650 000m3/dia = 7,23m3/s), não vejo como poderia o volume da albufeira subir. Isto, excluindo outras captações, infiltrações, evaporação, etc...


Assim já faz mais sentido, e era disso que eu suspeitava, o cálculo das afluências errado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2022 às 20:45)

Seca em Espanha. Rega de campos agrícolas proibida​








						Seca em Espanha. Rega de campos agrícolas proibida
					

No sul de Espanha, a bacia do Guadalquivir, na Andaluzia, é a que está em pior situação hídrica, a funcionar apenas com 19 por cento da capacidade.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Barragem de Iznajar com 12.5% de capacidade, mas nos anos 90 chegou a 5% de capacidade.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Nov 2022 às 20:52)

Entretanto o Cávado à passagem por Barcelos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2022 às 03:02)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto o Cávado à passagem por Barcelos.



"Esta publicação do Facebook já não está disponível. Pode ter sido eliminada ou as definições de privacidade da publicação podem ter sido alteradas."


----------



## slbgdt (6 Nov 2022 às 08:20)

Apagaram o vídeo..
Basicamente todo este tapete seguiu rio abaixo.


----------



## srr (7 Nov 2022 às 12:40)

Tejo a Abrantes, ontem 06-11-2022
Isto está péssimo;


----------



## ct2jzr (7 Nov 2022 às 21:29)

slbgdt disse:


> Apagaram o vídeo..
> Basicamente todo este tapete seguiu rio abaixo.


O que é isso? Uma planta aquática?


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2022 às 21:34)

ct2jzr disse:


> O que é isso? Uma planta aquática?


Sim. Altamente invasora (jacinto-de-água).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Nov 2022 às 21:35)

Isso no rio Vouga em Cacia é aos pontapés.


----------



## ct2jzr (7 Nov 2022 às 22:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim. Altamente invasora (jacinto-de-água).


Não parecia o jacinto... No Douro algumas zonas também já têm jacintos . O primeiro local que me lembro de ter visto jacintos foi na parteira de Fermentelos. A CM de Águeda adquiriu uma máquina para os eliminar.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2022 às 22:30)

ct2jzr disse:


> Não parecia o jacinto... No Douro algumas zonas também já têm jacintos . O primeiro local que me lembro de ter visto jacintos foi na parteira de Fermentelos. A CM de Águeda adquiriu uma máquina para os eliminar.


Aqui vê-se melhor:








						Chuvas agravaram presença de jacintos-de-água no rio Cávado
					

Os jacintos-de-água continuam a cobrir por completo o rio Cávado, em Barcelos. O tapete verde, formado por esta espécie invasora, cobre quase na totalidade a água do rio a jusante e a montante da ponte de Santa Eugénia, impedindo a navegabilidade e que a luz passe, prejudicando toda a fauna e...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2022 às 22:40)

O rio Mondego velho, na zona de Montemor, também está infestado de jacintos, de tal forma que nem a água se vê. Já foram feitas várias limpezas mas volta ao mesmo. Em alturas de cheia aquilo vai tudo água abaixo parar ao mar, causando grandes danos na marina.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Nov 2022 às 03:04)

DaniFR disse:


> O rio Mondego velho, na zona de Montemor, também está infestado de jacintos, de tal forma que nem a água se vê. Já foram feitas várias limpezas mas volta ao mesmo. Em alturas de cheia aquilo vai tudo água abaixo parar ao mar, causando grandes danos na marina.



É impossível remover jacintos na totalidade..
Crescem bem e mesmo retirando o jacinto, ele liberta sementes e volta a crescer.
No caso do Cávado ele está circunscrito a montante da barragem de penide.
Há lá uma série de lagoas que tornam difícil conseguir eliminar..
Além disso o Cávado consegue ter 10 barragens e uns quantos açudes.
Além da retirada de água para abastecer o grande porto.
Desse modo , neste últimos 2 anos os jacintos proliferaram, que sem a limpeza que se ia fazendo através de um protocolo com bombeiros, ajudou a criar esta situação.
Aquando da libertação desses jacintos acumulados, Esposende encheu se deles.
Mas na água salgada morrem.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (8 Nov 2022 às 09:56)

O Rio Ave estava exatamente igual, centenas de metros sem se ver a água, a minha filha já dizia que era um jardim e não um rio


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2022 às 10:57)

Entretanto, com mais um episódio de chuva, as albufeiras do noroeste vão enchendo alegremente.
Caniçada nos 95,7%. Salamonde, a montante, tem espaço para fazer bombagem, mas não muito. Vilarinho das Furnas está a 77,4%.
Venda Nova nos 91,7%. A montante Paradela com 34,4% e Alto Rabagão com 22,6%.

Alto Lindoso ainda não turbinou, e graças a isso já vai nos 64,6%.

No entanto tem havido produção de energia hidroelétrica nas horas de ponta. Essencialmente a partir de barragens de fio de água no Douro e das grandes hídricas que fazem bombagem de água quando a energia está mais barata.
É pena não haver dados do Alto Tâmega. A julgar pelo baixo caudal que tem chegado à albufeira do Torrão, diria que a água do rio tem sido retida a montante em Daivões. Era interessante perceber como se têm comportado Daivões e Gouvães.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Nov 2022 às 11:51)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto, com mais um episódio de chuva, as albufeiras do noroeste vão enchendo alegremente.
> Caniçada nos 95,7%. Salamonde, a montante, tem espaço para fazer bombagem, mas não muito. Vilarinho das Furnas está a 77,4%.
> Venda Nova nos 91,7%. A montante Paradela com 34,4% e Alto Rabagão com 22,6%.
> 
> ...



Alto Lindoso mais uns dias e começa a turbinar..
Na bacia do Lima e Cávado apenas Alto Rabagão e Lindoso ainda não podem turbinar..

Daivões está assim: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=04J/08A


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 14:41)

Engraçado em todo o país apenas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve não se registam subidas nas barragens ( O Roxo não conta pois está a receber de Alqueva).
Aliás existe tendêndia de descida que se deverá registar na próxima semana.
Está tudo dentro das minhas previsões empíricas de à uns meses atrás!


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2022 às 18:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso mais uns dias e começa a turbinar..
> Na bacia do Lima e Cávado apenas Alto Rabagão e Lindoso ainda não podem turbinar..
> 
> Daivões está assim: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=04J/08A


Um apanhado das cotas mínimas de reserva estratégica para o armazenamento de energia, e das cotas atuais.






Apesar da abundante precipitação na serra da Estrela, a Cabril só tem chegado um caudal médio na casa dos 30-40m3/s. E Castelo de Bode só começa a encher quando Cabril começar a turbinar.


----------



## Luis Martins (12 Nov 2022 às 20:50)

O Lindoso ja se encontra a descarregar . Ou o governo permitiu ou a EDP faz o que quer.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2022 às 14:48)

Luis Martins disse:


> O Lindoso ja se encontra a descarregar . Ou o governo permitiu ou a EDP faz o que quer.


Há previsão de bastante precipitação para a bacia do Lindoso. Uma vez que os solos estão saturados, tudo o que chover dará entrada na albufeira.
Talvez seja por isso que tenha turbinado.

Acumulado de precipitação prevista pelo ECM até ao próximo domingo:


----------



## slbgdt (13 Nov 2022 às 16:25)

AnDré disse:


> Há previsão de bastante precipitação para a bacia do Lindoso. Uma vez que os solos estão saturados, tudo o que chover dará entrada na albufeira.
> Talvez seja por isso que tenha turbinado.
> 
> Acumulado de precipitação prevista pelo ECM até ao próximo domingo:
> Ver anexo 2826


E por falta de energia..
Naquele momento não entrava eletricidade vinda de Espanha..
Quando assim é...
E como dizes sabendo se da chuva que aí vem...

Exactamente como acontece na Caniçada que já está a trabalhar seguido..
Com salamonde, Venda Nova e Vilarinho cheios, a capacidade de encaixe é pequena


----------



## baojoao (13 Nov 2022 às 17:49)

Hoje passei de bike pela barragem de Fagilde e continua um cenário pouco agradável, mas bem melhor que há algumas semanas atrás.
Esqueci-me foi de tirar fotos.


----------



## meko60 (13 Nov 2022 às 18:04)

Luis Martins disse:


> O Lindoso ja se encontra a descarregar . Ou o governo permitiu ou a EDP faz o que quer.


Ontem pelas 19:00h a produção hídrica só por barragens de albufeira era de 3214MW.


----------



## fernandinand (14 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

O Inverno ainda nem começou e a dependência hídrica é evidente...'reality check' ao nível energético para alguns bobos que andam por aí agora na ribalta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2022 às 20:13)

Alguém ficou às escuras, caiu 1000 MW entre as 19h45 e as 20 h.


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (14 Nov 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite a todos.

Aproveito para partilhar um projeto pessoal meu que pode ser do interesse dos utilizadores deste fórum.









						Barragens.pt mostra o nível das barragens em Portugal
					

Depois do Fogos.pt temos novo projecto nacional Barragens.pt que mostra o nível de água nas barragens portuguesas.




					abertoatedemadrugada.com
				




Espero que gostem, sugestões são bem vindas.
Se por ventura acharem que devo publicar noutro local, estejam à vontade.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2022 às 10:27)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Aproveito para partilhar um projeto pessoal meu que pode ser do interesse dos utilizadores deste fórum.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Ricardo! 

Já várias vezes mencionámos o projeto Barragens.pt neste fórum! É bom ter connosco o seu criador! 

Convido-te a ficares por aqui a explorar/participar no MeteoPT, com certeza serás uma mais valia para a nossa comunidade!


----------



## ct2jzr (15 Nov 2022 às 10:28)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Aproveito para partilhar um projeto pessoal meu que pode ser do interesse dos utilizadores deste fórum.
> 
> ...


Muito bom. Parabéns.


----------



## ct2jzr (15 Nov 2022 às 10:33)

Alguém me sabe explicar a razão de na Barragem do Alto Rabagão ainda existir níveis abaixo dos mínimos, mesmo depois destes meses de chuva? Está relacionado com o tamanho da bacia? Ou na zona chove menos que por exemplo Gerês. Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2022 às 11:01)

ct2jzr disse:


> Alguém me sabe explicar a razão de na Barragem do Alto Rabagão ainda existir níveis abaixo dos mínimos, mesmo depois destes meses de chuva? Está relacionado com o tamanho da bacia? Ou na zona chove menos que por exemplo Gerês. Obrigado


Alto Rabagão é uma albufeira muito grande com poucos afluentes. Armazena água nos anos mais húmidos para ser usada nos anos mais secos.
No estado em que está, só um inverno chuvoso não chega para a encher. Terá que haver muitas horas de bombagem de Venda Nova para Alto Rabagão. 
É pena que não seja possível levar mais água para essa albufeira e para Paradela. Até porque o dia de amanhã será de muita chuva na bacia do Cávado. Com Caniçada, Salamonde e Venda Nova nos 90%, é possível que a Caniçada seja obrigada a descarregar...


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (15 Nov 2022 às 11:22)

MSantos disse:


> Bem vindo Ricardo!
> 
> Já várias vezes mencionámos o projeto Barragens.pt neste fórum! É bom ter connosco o seu criador!
> 
> Convido-te a ficares por aqui a explorar/participar no MeteoPT, com certeza serás uma mais valia para a nossa comunidade!


Excelente, fico contente.
Alguma sugestão para o site?
tenho algumas na calha mais vai andando tudo muito devagar


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2022 às 11:37)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> Excelente, fico contente.
> Alguma sugestão para o site?
> tenho algumas na calha mais vai andando tudo muito devagar


O site está muito bom, parabéns!
Em termos de melhoria, a minha sugestão é, se possível, para a frequência da atualização dos armazenamentos das albufeiras. O valor dito atual é referente ao passado dia 07/11 e estamos a 15/11.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2022 às 11:44)

baojoao disse:


> Hoje passei de bike pela barragem de Fagilde e continua um cenário pouco agradável, mas bem melhor que há algumas semanas atrás.
> Esqueci-me foi de tirar fotos.


No boletim semanal de Albufeiras, com os dados de ontem, dia 14/11, diz que a albufeira de Fagilde subiu 29% na última semana. Já vai nos 89%.
Se assim for, com a chuva de hoje e amanhã já deve atingir o pleno.


----------



## fernandinand (15 Nov 2022 às 11:50)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Aproveito para partilhar um projeto pessoal meu que pode ser do interesse dos utilizadores deste fórum.
> 
> ...


É bom ver que pequenos projectos pessoais conseguem ter mais impacto que entidades estatais que gastam milhares de euro para atingir um fim semelhante...


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2022 às 11:54)

Não há dados das novas barragens do Tâmega (Daivões e Gouvães)? Seria interessante ver como está a bacia do Tâmega.


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (15 Nov 2022 às 12:14)

AnDré disse:


> O site está muito bom, parabéns!
> Em termos de melhoria, a minha sugestão é, se possível, para a frequência da atualização dos armazenamentos das albufeiras. O valor dito atual é referente ao passado dia 07/11 e estamos a 15/11.


acabei de forçar uma atualização.


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (15 Nov 2022 às 12:16)

fernandinand disse:


> É bom ver que pequenos projectos pessoais conseguem ter mais impacto que entidades estatais que gastam milhares de euro para atingir um fim semelhante...


modéstia à parte mas o site oficial é muito muito fraco... mas também já tem 20 anos....


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2022 às 12:38)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Aproveito para partilhar um projeto pessoal meu que pode ser do interesse dos utilizadores deste fórum.
> 
> ...


Excelente projeto, parabéns! 

Já agora, não sei se é possível, mas no caso da Barragem do Caia, é possível atualizar os dados diariamente, pois a associação disponibiliza-os no seu site: https://www.abcaia.pt/


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2022 às 12:52)

Excelente projeto, parabéns

Sugestão : Incluir dados de Alcântara, porque é a Barragem "fundamental" para saber o Caudal do TEJO


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (15 Nov 2022 às 12:57)

srr disse:


> Excelente projeto, parabéns
> 
> Sugestão : Incluir dados de Alcântara, porque é a Barragem "fundamental" para saber o Caudal do TEJO


não encontro essa barragem 





						SNIRH > Dados de Base
					

SNIRH - Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos



					snirh.apambiente.pt


----------



## baojoao (15 Nov 2022 às 12:59)

AnDré disse:


> No boletim semanal de Albufeiras, com os dados de ontem, dia 14/11, diz que a albufeira de Fagilde subiu 29% na última semana. Já vai nos 89%.
> Se assim for, com a chuva de hoje e amanhã já deve atingir o pleno.


89%. Acho isso estranho. Já por lá dei voltas de bike em que a água chegava à estrada e digamos que está muito, mas muito longe disso  e não me parece que 11% represente a diferença entre o atual nível da água e a altura da estrada. Ver se lá passo depois destas chuvas para ver como está e ver se desta não me esqueço das fotos.


----------



## fernandinand (15 Nov 2022 às 13:55)

ricardoccpaiva disse:


> modéstia à parte mas o site oficial é muito muito fraco... mas também já tem 20 anos....


Eu sei...iniciei as minhas actividades profissionais precisamente a compilar e enviar dados para o INAG para 'chutar' para essa nova (na altura) plataforma...o problema é o dinheiro que anualmente custa manter esse monolito. É um caso típico de...

Entretanto encontrei isto no BASE: https://www.base.gov.pt/Base4/pt/detalhe/?type=contratos&id=6463530
Espero que seja a modernização da plataforma...tendo em conta o preço de adjudicação!!


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2022 às 14:21)

Para monitorizar a Bacia do Tejo, temos aqui os dados;






						Riscos Hidrológicos
					

MeteoAbrantes Weather Data



					www.meteoabrantes.info


----------



## slbgdt (15 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

fernandinand disse:


> Eu sei...iniciei as minhas actividades profissionais precisamente a compilar e enviar dados para o INAG para 'chutar' para essa nova (na altura) plataforma...o problema é o dinheiro que anualmente custa manter esse monolito. É um caso típico de...
> 
> Entretanto encontrei isto no BASE: https://www.base.gov.pt/Base4/pt/detalhe/?type=contratos&id=6463530
> Espero que seja a modernização da plataforma...tendo em conta o preço de adjudicação!!



Sim essa plantaforma entrou recentemente em funcionamento mas apenas para o estado..
É informação protegida.  
O porquê? 
Não tem justificação


----------



## ricardoccpaiva (15 Nov 2022 às 14:55)

slbgdt disse:


> Sim essa plantaforma entrou recentemente em funcionamento mas apenas para o estado..
> É informação protegida.
> O porquê?
> Não tem justificação


300 mil euros? 
eu fazia por menos


----------



## fernandinand (15 Nov 2022 às 15:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Sim essa plantaforma entrou recentemente em funcionamento mas apenas para o estado..
> É informação protegida.
> O porquê?
> Não tem justificação


Se assim for é muito grave, tendo em conta todas as normas e directivas da UE em relação à 'informação pública'...no entanto nada de estranhar neste país à beira mar plantado...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2022 às 14:17)

Entretanto parece que a águas do Algarve começou a tirar água do Funcho para abastecimento público. Tem descido 1% à semana e estamos em Novembro.
Neste momento é a melhor barragem Algarvia com 59%.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Nov 2022 às 14:39)

fernandinand disse:


> Se assim for é muito grave, tendo em conta todas as normas e directivas da UE em relação à 'informação pública'...no entanto nada de estranhar neste país à beira mar plantado...



O SNIRH também nunca funcionou bem para o público...
Só organismos estatais têm a info actualizada


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Nov 2022 às 15:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto parece que a águas do Algarve começou a tirar água do Funcho para abastecimento público. Tem descido 1% à semana e estamos em Novembro.
> Neste momento é a melhor barragem Algarvia com 59%.


É preciso ir buscar água a algum lado...


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 20:01)

Entretanto as barragens da Aguieira e Ribeiradio já estão a descarregar qualquer coisa:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Nov 2022 às 20:04)

Nickname disse:


> Entretanto as barragens da Agueira e Ribeiradio já estão a descarregar qualquer coisa:


Por este andar ainda vamos ter cheias no baixo mondego.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 20:36)

Nickname disse:


> Entretanto as barragens da Agueira e Ribeiradio já estão a descarregar qualquer coisa:


Ribeiradio com caudal in superior ao out, e 98%? Vai ter que abrir descarregadores de cheia.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 20:39)

Os 98 referem-se ao volume de armazenamento em hm3.
A percentagem aparece como 0%, claramente um erro, a 100% acho que armazena 136,4 hm3.
Entretanto às 19h o caudal de entrada aumentou para 244.2 m3/s e o VA para 98.5hm3(72.2%).


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 20:56)

Nickname disse:


> Os 98 referem-se ao volume de armazenamento em hm3.
> A percentagem aparece como 0%, claramente um erro, a 100% acho que armazena 136,4 hm3.
> Entretanto às 19h o caudal de entrada aumento para 244.2 m3/s e o VA para 98.5hm3(72.2%).


Ups, exacto, erro meu. Obrigado pela correcção. 

Sim, o armazenamento máximo é esse, 136 hm3.

Mesmo com esse caudal de entrada e mantendo o de saída nos 130 m3/s, é um aumento de 10 hm3 por dia caso a entrada continuasse nesse valor de 244 m3/s. Ou seja em menos de 4 dias havia galgamento.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 21:44)

Caudais continuam a aumentar, Aguieira a descarregar cada vez mais:






O Volume armazenado de Ribeiradio vai aumentar uns bons 5/10%, se o Qout se mantiver a zeros por umas horas....


----------



## fernandinand (16 Nov 2022 às 22:13)

slbgdt disse:


> O SNIRH também nunca funcionou bem para o público...
> Só organismos estatais têm a info actualizada


Isso dava para um livro para te explicar...mas nada tem a ver com o site/plataforma


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Nov 2022 às 23:09)

O litoral centro entre aveiro e coimbra até mais um pouco para o interior tem tido uns acumulados significativos que se juntam aos já generosos de ontem.
Quase parece as situações mais habituais de rio atmosférico no "entre-douro-e-minho". A barragem da Aguieira deve estar a encaixar bem através do Criz e Dão.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2022 às 00:12)

O Vouga vai com uma boa cheia. Às 21h estavam a chegar 310m3/s a Ribeiradio.

Quase a transbordar está a Lagoa Comprida na Serra da Estrela. Está com 94,6%. Estrada nos 25m3/s e saída (produção de energia) nos 2m3/s. 

Destaque também para o caudal a chegar a Crestuma, no Douro: 1000m3/s.
400m3/s vêm de Carrapatelo, 300m3/s do Torrão (Tâmega) e os restantes 300m3/s dos restantes afluentes. O Paiva também deve ir bem cheio.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2022 às 00:31)

Nickname disse:


> Caudais continuam a aumentar, Aguieira a descarregar cada vez mais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AnDré disse:


> O Vouga vai com uma boa cheia. Às 21h estavam a chegar 310m3/s a Ribeiradio.



Ribeiradio só pode encaixar esse volume de entrada, sem saída, durante menos de 32 horas. Não haverá lapso de comunicação de dados? Como é que podem ter fechado a saída?


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 00:41)

O caudal de entrada deve atingir um pico por volta das 0h talvez, depois deve começar a baixar, talvez descarreguem amanhã durante o dia...

Subiu 1 metro em 7 horas a cota da albufeira:




Estava a 71.5%, está agora a 74.9%.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2022 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Ribeiradio só pode encaixar esse volume de entrada, sem saída, durante menos de 32 horas. Não haverá lapso de comunicação de dados? Como é que podem ter fechado a saída?


Ainda tem muito espaço. O pico de entrada deve ser agora, depois vai começar a baixar. E só lá para 2a feira é que deve voltar a chover abundantemente na bacia do Vouga. Até lá, já devem utilizar esta barragem nas horas de ponta para a produção de energia.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Nov 2022 às 02:50)

fernandinand disse:


> Isso dava para um livro para te explicar...mas nada tem a ver com o site/plataforma



Sim eu sei.
São coisas diferentes.
Apenas dava o exemplo de a informação raramente estar disponível


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2022 às 09:41)

Os grandes beneficiados deste episódio de precipitação foram as bacias do Vouga e do Mondego.

Lagoa Comprida já está a descarregar.





O rio Alva está a chegar à albufeira de Fronhas com um caudal de 80m3/s. E o Mondego à Aguieira com 391m3/s.

Esta noite a energia hídrica e eólica supriram as necessidades do consumo do país.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Nov 2022 às 11:44)

AnDré disse:


> Os grandes beneficiados deste episódio de precipitação foram as bacias do Vouga e do Mondego.
> 
> Lagoa Comprida já está a descarregar.
> 
> ...



Entretanto Lagoa comprida já descarrega e o Caldeirão vai no mesmo sentido...
Ribeiradio vai atingir a cota máxima prlo andar da carruagem...

A norte o Lindoso a trabalhar continua a encher, touvedo e Caniçada trabalham em contínuo...
Paradela  e Alto Rabagão lá vão enchendo devagarinho


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2022 às 12:34)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto Lagoa comprida já descarrega e o Caldeirão vai no mesmo sentido...
> Ribeiradio vai atingir a cota máxima prlo andar da carruagem...
> 
> A norte o Lindoso a trabalhar continua a encher, touvedo e Caniçada trabalham em contínuo...
> Paradela  e Alto Rabagão lá vão enchendo devagarinho


Paradela já podia estar mais cheia, mas tem estado continuamente a libertar caudal para Venda Nova. Numa altura que temos Venda Nova, Salamonde e Caniçada na casa dos 90%, acho que não faz muito sentido. Até porque Paradela é uma albufeira grande e podia ser uma reserva importante para o sistema do Cávado.
Vilarinho das Furnas também tem estado grande parte do tempo em produção, libertando água para a Caniçada. Mas como está já perto dos 80%, percebo que seja uma estratégia de produção. Na crise energética em que atravessamos, fazer descargas é literalmente deitar uns bons milhares de euros fora.
Alto Rabagão, vai devagar, devagarinho nos 24,8%. 

O Tâmega também tem estado com um bom caudal a chegar a Torrão. Sinal que Daivões e Gouvães já devem estar cheios.

O caudal do Vouga já está a baixar. 192m3/s às 10h00. Albufeira de Ribeiradio nos 82%. Bem bom!

Com as descargas da Lagoa Comprida, aumenta o caudal do rio Alva a chegar a Fronhas. 100m3/s às 10h, mas com muito espaço para armazenamento (44,5%).

No Zêzere, temos finalmente a chegar 100m3/s a Cabril.


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 13:34)

Cheias em Águeda





			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02cbSy9Wi8muBnKYuwXy7TAJxCZTKYabaZdu4r9gXcwLjFRMyADyqLpTXrvzHDKeFol&id=100000049741088
		










						Mau tempo deixa as ruas de Águeda completamente inundadas
					

Árvores destruídas e pontes submersas são algumas das consequências.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## DaniFR (17 Nov 2022 às 14:40)

Inundação em Águeda, o rio galgou as margens









						Atenção a estas imagens em Águeda: as ruas ficaram submersas
					

A chuva intensa e persistente tem-se feito sentir sobretudo em Aveiro. Na localidade de Águeda, o rio galgou as margens e inundou campos agrícolas, estradas e pontes ficaram submersas




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## DaniFR (17 Nov 2022 às 16:40)

Rio Paiva



Rio Ceira


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 16:52)

Se o cenário a 15 dias se realizar, terão que gerir muito bem a bacia do Mondego para evitar episódios passados...


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 18:17)

Evolução de algumas barragens de ontem para hoje






Ribeiradio nos 84.3%.
A barragem do Vilar em Moimenta da Beira/Sernancelhe está finalmente a recuperar, chegou a estar a 12%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 21:30)

Hídrica com pico de 3,4 GW no site da REN, eles sabiam o que fazer hoje


----------



## slbgdt (18 Nov 2022 às 12:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hídrica com pico de 3,4 GW no site da REN, eles sabiam o que fazer hoje



Não é difícil mas torna-se mais difícil sem a cascata do Douro..
Neste momento deve estar a uns 90% a produção de eletricidade pela cascata


----------



## A ver se chove (18 Nov 2022 às 16:25)

Este ano ainda não tivemos um único mês abaixo dos 150g CO2/kWh, pode ser que este mês com a chuva e vento se chegue lá...

E já estamos a exportar alguma coisa


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 19:38)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda tem muito espaço. O pico de entrada deve ser agora, depois vai começar a baixar. E só lá para 2a feira é que deve voltar a chover abundantemente na bacia do Vouga. Até lá, já devem utilizar esta barragem nas horas de ponta para a produção de energia.



Sem dúvida de que a gestão foi bem feita, caso contrário a lezíria do Vouga teria sofrido inundação como em Águeda.

A propósito, há algum plano de barragem para o Alfusqueiro, o Agadão ou o próprio Águeda?


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2022 às 02:19)

N





StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida de que a gestão foi bem feita, caso contrário a lezíria do Vouga teria sofrido inundação como em Águeda.
> 
> A propósito, há algum plano de barragem para o Alfusqueiro, o Agadão ou o próprio Águeda?


Não. As barragens previstas no pnb foram todas construídas, à excepção de Alvito e fridao.
Além de Paradela 2.
Neste momento fala-se numa barragem acima de pracana..
Com a seca talvez se tenha percebido a necessidade de grandes armazenamentos o nosso país mas ....

Aparentemente Caniçada Vilarinho Aguieira e ribeiradio estão a criar encaixe pros dias vindouros


----------



## Luis Martins (19 Nov 2022 às 10:43)

Tirando uma ou outra excepção duvido que Portugal necessite de mais barragens . Necessita é que sejam melhor geridas. Estar a construir barragens onde não chove o suficiente  é deitar dinheiro fora . Fora não , deita-lo para os bolsos das construtoras e concessionarias. Nunca percebi essas concessões de barragens a 30 anos. 10 anos é já era bem bom!


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

baojoao disse:


> 89%. Acho isso estranho. Já por lá dei voltas de bike em que a água chegava à estrada e digamos que está muito, mas muito longe disso  e não me parece que 11% represente a diferença entre o atual nível da água e a altura da estrada. Ver se lá passo depois destas chuvas para ver como está e ver se desta não me esqueço das fotos.


Hoje às 16h, chovia bem na altura das fotos.
Diria que mesmo hoje ainda não está a 80%, mas lá perto!














Rio Coja, que já desagua na albufeira da Barragem:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2022 às 21:40)

Barragem do Caia, hoje, com a cota quase nos 222m:

















A campanha de rega terminou a 31 de outubro e desde então, manteve-se nos 30,25% de armazenamento. Apenas ontem, houve um ligeiro aumento:





Fonte

Barragem do Abrilongo com 11%, de acordo com o relatório do SNIRH desta semana:


----------



## baojoao (20 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

Barragem da Aguieira hoje por volta das 10:40. Não tirei fotos à albufeiras, mas diria que ainda tem muita capacidade de armazenamento. Mas pelo caudal após a barragem, devem ter sido feitas descargas. Está bem diferente das últimas vezes que por ali passei de bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2022 às 09:41)

baojoao disse:


> Barragem da Aguieira hoje por volta das 10:40. Não tirei fotos à albufeiras, mas diria que ainda tem muita capacidade de armazenamento. Mas pelo caudal após a barragem, devem ter sido feitas descargas. Está bem diferente das últimas vezes que por ali passei de bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durante os meses de inverno a Agueira tem que garantir capacidade de encaixe para proteger a cidade de Coimbra das cheias. Por norma está sempre na casa dos 60%. 

Hoje temos novamente a Lagoa Comprida outra vez a descarregar. As bacias do Mondego e do Vouga estão novamente com bom caudais.

No noroeste, a Caniçada, mesmo a produzir há vários dias consecutivos, está nos 98,1%. O abrir das comportas parece emiente.
Até porque Salamonde está com 94% e Venda Nova com 92% (e a receberem muita água). E Alto Rabagão com apenas 26,3%...


----------



## slbgdt (21 Nov 2022 às 10:10)

AnDré disse:


> Durante os meses de inverno a Agueira tem que garantir capacidade de encaixe para proteger a cidade de Coimbra das cheias. Por norma está sempre na casa dos 60%.
> 
> Hoje temos novamente a Lagoa Comprida outra vez a descarregar. As bacias do Mondego e do Vouga estão novamente com bom caudais.
> 
> ...



Caniçada desta vez não escapa às descargas..
Vilarinho também a turbinar seguido com o Rio Homem com caudal de 109m³/s.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2022 às 11:13)

Onde veem esses dados com as imagens, é no site do SNIRH, certo? É que já perdi algum tempo a procurar, mas não encontro nada, o site também é bem horrível.
Enquanto procurava fui dar a uma página com estações meteorológicas e escolhi umas no Gerês como Leonte e Portela do Homem.
Ao ver a precipitação anual aparece muitos anos com mais de 4000-5000mm , esses dados estão corretos? Penso também que serão os anos hidrológicos, certo? Pois aparece a data de 1 de Outubro antes de cada ano. Sabia que o Gerês era muito chuvoso, mas não pensei que chegasse aos 5000mm.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2022 às 11:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Onde veem esses dados com as imagens, é no site do SNIRH, certo? É que já perdi algum tempo a procurar, mas não encontro nada, o site também é bem horrível.
> Enquanto procurava fui dar a uma página com estações meteorológicas e escolhi umas no Gerês como Leonte e Portela do Homem.
> Ao ver a precipitação anual aparece muitos anos com mais de 4000-5000mm , esses dados estão corretos? Penso também que serão os anos hidrológicos, certo? Pois aparece a data de 1 de Outubro antes de cada ano. Sabia que o Gerês era muito chuvoso, mas não pensei que chegasse aos 5000mm.


Podes ver neste site: https://rios.vost.pt/lima
No cabeçalho tem as diversas bacias.

Caniçada às 9h com 99%, a aguentar até à última.

Relativamente ao Gerês, Leonte era a estação mais chuvosa do continente. Era, enquanto existiu. Já não existe... Tal como Portela do Homem, São Bento da Porta Aberta, entre muitas outras que já não existem...





						Local mais húmido de Portugal
					

Penso que é toda a água do orvalho, nevoeiro, neblina, etc..  Portanto o psm deve estar a referir-se àquele "nevoeiro molhado" característico especialmente das encostas norte que molham e molham bem?! Realmente se calhar esse tipo de precipitação é mesmo oculto, mas por exemplo, na Serra de...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2022 às 14:14)

AnDré disse:


> Podes ver neste site: https://rios.vost.pt/lima
> No cabeçalho tem as diversas bacias.
> 
> Caniçada às 9h com 99%, a aguentar até à última.
> ...


Obrigado @AnDré


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2022 às 14:48)

slbgdt disse:


> Caniçada desta vez não escapa às descargas..
> Vilarinho também a turbinar seguido com o Rio Homem com caudal de 109m³/s.


Grande gestão que está a ser feita no Cávado.
Às 13h ainda nada de descargas. Mas Caniçada com 99,1%, Salamonde com 96,4%, Venda Nova nos 92,1%.
Vilarinho das Furnas a turbinar mas ainda com bastante folga: 81,5%.


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2022 às 15:42)

Rio Vouga na fronteira entre os concelhos de Viseu e São Pedro do Sul, a Norte de Ribafeita






Agora fizeram lá uma praia fluvial, estas poldras são boas para comparar futuras cheias:


----------



## LMMS (21 Nov 2022 às 20:41)

Minas da Borralha na Ribeira de Amiar, vai direto para Venda Nova!!

Fonte : https://www.facebook.com/luismanuel...mw7HHbPaL9U3dq5EtYtT7Ux70WgoP9e6Y&__tn__=R]-R













						VEED - Screen Recording (21-11-2022 20-37-36).wmv
					

Make stunning videos with a single click. Cut, trim, crop, add subtitles and more. Online, no account needed. Try it now, free. VEED




					www.veed.io


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

Albufeiras do Cávado hoje às 7h:
Caniçada: 97,1%
Salamonde: 96,7%
Venda Nova: 94,7%

Vilarinho das Furnas: 82,2%
Paradela: 45,1%
Alto Rabagão: 27,1%

Vamos ver como se aguentam neste novo episódio de chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2022 às 12:48)

Qin do Lindoso nos 1000 m3/s! Brutal.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 12:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Qin do Lindoso nos 1000 m3! Brutal.


Não sei se é erro. Vamos esperar pela próxima atualização.

Caniçada começou a descarregar. Para já 68m3/s na turbinação (produção de eletricidade) e 10m3/s de descarga.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2022 às 12:52)

Pois, se calhar é mesmo erro...

Produção renovável também nos máximos dos últimos meses, a faixa de gás natural é cada vez mais fina.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 13:09)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se é erro. Vamos esperar pela próxima atualização.
> 
> Caniçada começou a descarregar. Para já 68m3/s na turbinação (produção de eletricidade) e 10m3/s de descarga.


Em princípio sim porque o Rio Caldo no Saih aparece com 20m³.

Embora o rio Minho em Salvaterra já vá com 600m³/s


----------



## Rapido (22 Nov 2022 às 13:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pois, se calhar é mesmo erro...
> 
> Produção renovável também nos máximos dos últimos meses, a faixa de gás natural é cada vez mais fina.


Desculpem o offtopic mas onde é que podemos consultar essa informação?


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2022 às 13:34)

Rapido disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic mas onde é que podemos consultar essa informação?



 https://datahub.ren.pt/


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 13:39)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se é erro. Vamos esperar pela próxima atualização.
> 
> Caniçada começou a descarregar. Para já 68m3/s na turbinação (produção de eletricidade) e 10m3/s de descarga.



Era mesmo erro, subiu 6 cm numa hora apenas...
A Caniçada lá começou a libertar...
O ermal também vai descarregar


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Nov 2022 às 14:08)

O Alto Lindoso ja atingiu os 72% estipulados pelo governo. Senão tivesse descarregado desde à varios dias estava cheio.Rabagão ja ultrapassa o valor de armazenamento da Caniçada, a Paradela , que a vi quase vazia à 2 meses , está a caminho dos 50% e com varias descargas. Cabril ja atingiu a meta de armazenamento tambem. De facto agua é coisa que nao falta na metade litoral do centro e norte do país .


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 15:02)

Entretanto a Caniçada já vai com 34m3/s de descarga, que é justamente o que está a vir de Vilarinho das Furnas devido à produção de energia.
Será que Vilarinho das Furnas não podia parar de turbinar? Ou tem que manter uma margem para acautelar cheias? Pode ser isso.

Já Paradela, sempre a passar água para Venda Nova, é mais difícil de explicar. Não entendo mesmo o porquê.


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Nov 2022 às 15:24)

hoje, Cabril ainda muito baixo


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Nov 2022 às 15:49)

Cabril ja esta a descarregar o que recebe . A EDP nao perdoa. Assim é dificil criar uma reserva estratégica ambiciosa porque a meta do governo era muito modesta.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 17:20)

Se este regime se mantivesse...






...a Caniçada atingiria os 100% hoje cerca das oito da noite.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 17:47)

StormRic disse:


> Se este regime se mantivesse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fazer descargas numa altura destas é sempre inglório. Primeiro quando temos a montante (Alto Rabagão) a 27,4%. E depois porque a energia está cara.

Às 16h00 a Caniçada estava a descarregar 152m3/s. 68m3/s turbinados e 84m3/s descarregados.
Ora, se um caudal de 68m3/s produz 62MWh, o que está a ser descarregado (84m3/s) produziria 77MWh. Se o MWh custar 60€, então significa estão a ser deitados rio abaixo 4620€/hora.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto a Caniçada já vai com 34m3/s de descarga, que é justamente o que está a vir de Vilarinho das Furnas devido à produção de energia.
> Será que Vilarinho das Furnas não podia parar de turbinar? Ou tem que manter uma margem para acautelar cheias? Pode ser isso.
> 
> Já Paradela, sempre a passar água para Venda Nova, é mais difícil de explicar. Não entendo mesmo o porquê.



A resposta está agora nos caudais a entrar em Vilarinho...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 18:05)

AnDré disse:


> Fazer descargas numa altura destas é sempre inglório. Primeiro quando temos a montante (Alto Rabagão) a 27,4%. E depois porque a energia está cara.
> 
> Às 16h00 a Caniçada estava a descarregar 152m3/s. 68m3/s turbinados e 84m3/s descarregados.
> Ora, se um caudal de 68m3/s produz 62MWh, o que está a ser descarregado (84m3/s) produziria 77MWh. Se o MWh custar 60€, então significa estão a ser deitados rio abaixo 4620€/hora.



A Caniçada é a saída final do funil da bacia de quase todo o Gerês, se não contarmos com o descarregador de Vilarinho. É preciso gerir muito bem, e isso tem sido feito, a contar agora com a passagem das últimas frentes frias. No entanto a Paradela e a própria Vilarinho têm ainda encaixe mais do que suficiente. Venda Nova estará a bombar para o Alto Rabagão?

Qin da Caniçada nos 395 m3/s às 16h; 98,5 %, subiu 0,6% em 1 hora.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 18:12)

Grandes caudais no noroeste às 16h:

Alto Lindoso: 314m3/s.
Touvedo: 167m3/s.
Vilarinho das Furnas: 116m3/s.
Paradela: 80,7m3/s.

No rio Ave, a Ermal chegava com um caudal de 75m3/s e o Vouga a Ribeiradio com 230m3/s.



StormRic disse:


> A Caniçada é a saída final do funil da bacia de quase todo o Gerês, se não contarmos com o descarregador de Vilarinho. É preciso gerir muito bem, e isso tem sido feito, a contar agora com a passagem das últimas frentes frias. No entanto a Paradela e a própria Vilarinho têm ainda encaixe mais do que suficiente. Venda Nova estará a bombar para o Alto Rabagão?
> 
> Qin da Caniçada nos 395 m3/s às 16h; 98,5 %, subiu 0,6% em 1 hora.



Tem estado, quando a energia está mais barata. Só que o caudal de bombagem deve rondar os 40-50m3/s.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 18:19)

AnDré disse:


> significa estão a ser deitados rio abaixo 4620€/hora.


Certo, mas há sempre um risco e esse risco não é corrido por quem produz a eletricidade mas por quem vive a jusante da barragem. Esses 4620 €/hora são infímos comparados com os prejuízos de perante uma precipitação acima do esperado, sempre possível nestas situações, se ter de abrir significativamente os descarregadores de cheia. Não é a EDP que vai pagar prejuízos a jusante... Uma única viatura numa enxurrada de margem são três horas dessa perda, sem contar que pode levar ocupantes lá dentro. Espera-se sim, que sempre que seja preciso fazer uma abertura de emergência que haja avisos atempados, mas o passado tem más lições sobre isso.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 18:27)

Barragem da Caniçada - Rio Cávado, hoje.

Video de Abílio Guedes - Facebook:


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 18:31)

StormRic disse:


> Certo, mas há sempre um risco e esse risco não é corrido por quem produz a eletricidade mas por quem vive a jusante da barragem. Esses 4620 €/hora são infímos comparados com os prejuízos de perante uma precipitação acima do esperado, sempre possível nestas situações, se ter de abrir significativamente os descarregadores de cheia. Não é a EDP que vai pagar prejuízos a jusante... Uma única viatura numa enxurrada de margem são três horas dessa perda, sem contar que pode levar ocupantes lá dentro. Espera-se sim, que sempre que seja preciso fazer uma abertura de emergência que haja avisos atempados, mas o passado tem más lições sobre isso.


Certo.
Por isso é que a Aguieira mantém-se sempre abaixo dos 70% no inverno (para proteger Coimbra das cheias). Aliás, por ter ultrapassado esse valor, é que há vários dias que tem estado em produção, fazendo com que a barragem da Raiva (a jusante) não consiga turbinar tudo o que recebe da Agueira, descarregando cerca de 50m3/s. Isto há já alguns dias.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 18:39)

AnDré disse:


> Grandes caudais no noroeste às 16h:
> 
> Alto Lindoso: 314m3/s.
> Touvedo: 167m3/s.
> ...



Alto Rabagão consegue bombear 18m³ apenas


----------



## fernandinand (22 Nov 2022 às 18:53)

Éolica > 4MW e Hídrica > 3MW...imaginem se não tivéssemos um parque eólico semi-obsoleto!


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 18:56)

O pico de afluências à Caniçada, relativas à frente quente, já passou, às 16h, desceu para 308,8 m3/s neste registo das 17h.





O período crítico das precipitação associada às frentes frias começará cerca da meia-noite e prolongar-se-á até às 4h. Há que contar com o atraso da chegada da escorrência às albufeiras, o pico das afluências será provavelmente entre as 3h e as 7h ou até uma ou duas horas mais cedo.

24 horas depois, a última frente fria, que "fechará a torneira" por alguns dias, será mais agressiva do que as da próxima madrugada.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2022 às 19:18)

fernandinand disse:


> Éolica > 4MW e Hídrica > 3MW...imaginem se não tivéssemos um parque eólico semi-obsoleto!


Qual é a lógica de importarem eletricidade, excedendo o consumo para depois estarem a fazer bombagem? A menos que essa energia venha a um preço muito bom.


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2022 às 20:15)

Rio ferreira mais uma vez a galgar as margens 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (22 Nov 2022 às 21:08)

E assistir a tanta água ir parar ao mar, quando o sul está à míngua é mesmo de bradar aos céus.
Quando é que estes políticos se decidem a criar a obra necessária para isso.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 21:30)

DaniFR disse:


> Qual é a lógica de importarem eletricidade, excedendo o consumo para depois estarem a fazer bombagem? A menos que essa energia venha a um preço muito bom.


----------



## Gates (22 Nov 2022 às 21:38)

LMMS disse:


> E assistir a tanta água ir parar ao mar, quando o sul está à míngua é mesmo de bradar aos céus.
> Quando é que estes políticos se decidem a criar a obra necessária para isso.



Infelicidade não ter a Natureza criado um grande rio que nascesse ali na serra da Estrela, e corresse para sul até ao Algarve…

Mas depois vemoa países do centro da Europa com redes de canais com milhares de km… muitos com centenas de anos. acho que se devia tentar qualquer coisa.


----------



## fernandinand (22 Nov 2022 às 21:41)

Gates disse:


> Mas depois vemoa países do centro da Europa com redes de canais com milhares de km… muitos com centenas de anos. acho que se devia tentar qualquer coisa.



Antes de se falar em dessalinização devia pensar-se num plano nacional de transvases...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 22:21)

Gates disse:


> Infelicidade não ter a Natureza criado um grande rio que nascesse ali na serra da Estrela, e corresse para sul até ao Algarve…
> 
> Mas depois vemoa países do centro da Europa com redes de canais com milhares de km… muitos com centenas de anos. acho que se devia tentar qualquer coisa.



Então o Guadiana e o Alqueva não servem??


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 22:23)

Caniçada a turbinar e a descarregar bem, o enchimento quase tocou nos 99%:
















Já estará aberto um terceiro descarregador?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Então o Guadiana e o Alqueva não servem??


O Guadiana está à míngua, visto que também mal tem chovido em Espanha e a seca continua complicada por lá, e a água do Alqueva não chega a todo o lado. Se continuar sem chover de forma significativa pelo sul da Península, não há Guadiana, nem Alqueva que valha.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 23:26)

joralentejano disse:


> O Guadiana está à míngua, visto que também mal tem chovido em Espanha e a seca continua complicada por lá, e a água do Alqueva não chega a todo o lado. Se continuar sem chover de forma significativa pelo sul da Península, não há Guadiana, nem Alqueva que valha.



Onde se pode consultar dados sobre o enchimento do Alqueva, sabes por favor? É que não encontro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 23:30)

Aviso Laranja para "Chuva persistente e por vezes forte, em especial nas regiões montanhosas.", no Litoral Norte. Espero que este dado tenha sido tido em conta na gestão das barragens, mas só foi emitido às 21:05.
É estranho que nas últimas horas e apesar de o Qin > Qout na Caniçada, tenha havido uma ligeira descida de 98,9% para 98,7%. Qual é o dado de saída que não está a ser considerado?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Onde se pode consultar dados sobre o enchimento do Alqueva, sabes por favor? É que não encontro.


Aqui  https://www.edia.pt/pt/o-que-fazemos/monitorizacao/dados-sintetizados/


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 23:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui  https://www.edia.pt/pt/o-que-fazemos/monitorizacao/dados-sintetizados/


 Obrigado!

 Não fazia ideia que estava tão em baixo: 2583 hm3/4150 hm3= *62,2 %* !
E desses 2583, 1000 serão volume morto.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> Não fazia ideia que estava tão em baixo: 2583 hm3/4150 hm3= *62,2 %* !
> E desses 2583, 1000 serão volume morto.


Sim, o volume morto do Alqueva é 1033hm3. 

No final de Outubro, segundo o SNIRH estava a 62,9%, ou seja, recuperação praticamente nula. Aliás, basta ver pela minha zona onde até tem chovido bem e a Barragem do Caia apenas começou a aumentar uns cm's nos últimos dias. Para leste e para sul, tem chovido menos, portanto, imaginemos o que terá de chover para haver uma recuperação significativa. 
A bacia do Guadiana está numa situação grave, tanto em Portugal, como em Espanha. Estive a ver algumas das barragens em Espanha através do satélite Sentinel e algumas estão mesmo em baixo, sendo que o rio em alguns locais, mais parece um riacho. Há cerca de 1 mês vi um vídeo na Ponte da Ajuda, entre Elvas e Olivenza, e também fiquei impressionado com o facto de estar tão baixo. No entanto, o caudal na estação hidrométrica do Monte da Vinha, a sul de Elvas, demonstra bem isso.


----------



## huguh (23 Nov 2022 às 00:53)

Chove tanto que o rio Este parece um oceano
					

Mau tempo




					ominho.pt


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2022 às 01:11)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Não fazia ideia que estava tão em baixo: 2583 hm3/4150 hm3= *62,2 %* !
> E desses 2583, 1000 serão volume morto.


Assim por alto e face ao padrão de precipitações que temos tido não é sensato gastar mais de 15% Alqueva/ ano. Acho que este ano já perdeu uns 12% e tem estado a perder neste cenário de precipitações deficitárias. Se subir pouco ou nada neste ano hidrológico para o ano baixa dos 50%! É uma barragem com uma capacidade incrível mas não é eterna!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 01:59)

Parece que levaram a sério o Aviso Laranja. Continuam a turbinar e a descarregar em bom ritmo: Qout em 272 m3/s, mesmo com Qin tendo diminuído significativamente, 186,2 m3/s. 
Em duas horas baixou o armazenamento em 1,2%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2022 às 02:33)

Gates disse:


> Mas depois vemoa países do centro da Europa com redes de canais com milhares de km… muitos com centenas de anos. acho que se devia tentar qualquer coisa.


Geograficamente há uma grande diferença entre esses países do centro da Europa e Portugal. Chama-se Planície Europeia, que acaba nos Pirenéus. 

Outra vez arroz de transvase?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 02:40)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que levaram a sério o Aviso Laranja. Continuam a turbinar e a descarregar em bom ritmo: Qout em 272 m3/s, mesmo com Qin tendo diminuído significativamente, 186,2 m3/s.
> Em duas horas baixou o armazenamento em 1,2%.



Será que houve avisos às localidades ribeirinhas ao longo do Cávado? É que mesmo a jusante o vale tem uma bacia de recolha onde os acumulados têm sido substanciais, na ordem dos 80 mm.

Diferença out-in a diminuir e o ritmo de descida a travar, apenas 0,1% na última hora:


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 02:51)

StormRic disse:


> Será que houve avisos às localidades ribeirinhas ao longo do Cávado? É que mesmo a jusante o vale tem uma bacia de recolha onde os acumulados têm sido substanciais, na ordem dos 80 mm.
> 
> Diferença out-in a diminuir e o ritmo de descida a travar, apenas 0,1% na última hora:



Não há necessidade...
Aqui a malta já sabe o que gasta...
Em 2001 na última grande cheia, inundou apenas as piscinas municipais.
Esta:


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 03:02)

Neste Momento:
Alto Lindoso 335m³ mas ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe 
Touvedo 136m³ sem qualquer ajuda do Alto Lindoso e turbina a tentar não descarregar..
Vilarinho das Furnas 117 m³ e já nos 85.5%.
Salamonde a 99.
Venda Nova a bombear.
Alto Rabagão com 87m³ mas ainda nos 28%.
Paradela com 74m³ mas 48% de capacidade..
Ermal a receber 56m³ já nos 96%.
Torrão a receber 543m³..

A capacidade do Cávado apenas existe no alto Cávado.
Curiosamente tem chovido menos em Montalegre.
Tanto Paradela como Alto Rabagão e alto Cávado recebem a água que cai para lá do maciço do Gerês.

Quanto a touvedo e raiva, a sua única função é regularizar caudais turbinados de barragens maiores, por isso o descarregar é pouco grave..
Touvedo apenas produz 20mwh e Raiva 24.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 05:51)

Situação às 4h

Caniçada a tentar manter a margem de encaixe de 2,5% até acabarem de passar as frentes, o que só acontecerá daqui a mais de 24 horas.






Vilarinho das Furnas a encaixar o mais possível, já está em 87,1%. Debita zero para a Caniçada.






Venda Nova em 99,0% e Salamonde nos 99,9%, situação de risco calculado, debitando o mínimo possível para a Caniçada?


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 07:15)

O Rio Vouga seguia com bom caudal às 5h, novamente acima dos 300, com 336.5m3/s.
Ribeiradio a 88%.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2022 às 09:18)

Que cheia no noroeste...

Caudais às 7 horas:

Alto Lindoso: 578m3/s. (79,4%).
Touvedo: Qin: 156m3/s - Qout: 202m3/s.

Caniçada: Qout: *612m3/s*. (Deve estar uma cascata espetacular!!)
Salamonde e Venda Nova nos 100%!
Vilarinho das Furnas: Qin: 128m3/s (88,5%)
Paradela: Qin: 125m3/s (49,3%)
Alto Rabagão: Qin: 106m3/s (28,2%).

Ai se toda a água que sai da Caniçada fosse aproveitada para Alto Rabagão....

O rio Ave está com um caudal de 126m3/s à saída de Ermal! Albufeira a transbordar.

O rio Vouga chega a Ribeiradio com um caudal de 356m3/s. Barragem a encher rapidamente.

A barragem do Torrão, na foz do Tâmega também está a descarregar. Qout nos 430m3/s.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2022 às 09:51)

Muita água também na Foz do Douro.

Às 8h, mesmo não saindo nada da barragem da Régua, chegavam a Carrapatelo 500m3/s.
E a Crestuma quase 1500m3/s.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 10:38)

AnDré disse:


> Que cheia no noroeste...
> 
> Caudais às 7 horas:
> 
> ...



Salamonde já descarrega também


----------



## Liliazevedo (23 Nov 2022 às 11:06)

bom dia a todos!

Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que a barragem de Alijó e a de Vilar Tabuaço estão à data com um volume de armazenamento tão baixo (a rondar os 20%)?


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 11:15)

https://scontent.fopo6-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t39.30808-6/315542452_110896631845834_1330104840140738831_n.jpg?stp=cp0_dst-jpg_e15_fr_q65&_nc_cat=106&ccb=1-7&_nc_sid=110474&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ohc=YfsDr_Fevb0AX9PVHGI&_nc_ht=scontent.fopo6-2.fna&oh=00_AfAmO8n1fryYF-vuIIOLtatlLp8Q8S34l3T4nZzCOoAtyg&oe=638239CD
		


O Cávado à passagem por Barcelos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2022 às 13:15)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/2119061/geres-video-mostra-descarga-impressionante-da-albufeira-da-canicada


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 13:19)

Rio Lima, em Ponte de Lima:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 13:49)

Barragem da Caniçada:


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 13:55)

Liliazevedo disse:


> bom dia a todos!
> 
> Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que a barragem de Alijó e a de Vilar Tabuaço estão à data com um volume de armazenamento tão baixo (a rondar os 20%)?


A bacia hidrográfica do Távora, que abastece a barragem de Vilar não é muito grande, e a zona não é particularmente chuvosa.
Isto aliado ao facto de a mesma ter caído aos 12% este Verão,  explicam o baixo valor que ainda apresenta.
Mas tem subido paulatinamente nas últimas semanas, já esteve catastrófico, agora está só mau.

Na última actualização está com o melhor caudal de entrada dos últimos dias (27m3/s), e a barragem nos 21.2%, tem subido 1% ao dia, na última semana.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 14:06)

*Águeda*
Acho que até foi uma cheia relativamente amena.













Retiradas da página de facebook "Ocorrências Águeda"


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2022 às 14:20)

Gimonde - Bragança, o rio já corre, quem viu isto praticamente sem água nenhuma:



Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/freguesia.gimonde


----------



## Mr.Jet (23 Nov 2022 às 14:25)

E a de Alijo, não conheço de todo nem a zona, é uma barragem de terra zonada e para além de não chover assim tanto na zona, parece não ter nada que a alimente, deve estar apenas dependente do que chove por ali e dos terrenos ficarem saturados para haver escorrência.



> “A barragem nesta altura já começou a encher, já começou a entrar um volume mais significativo de água relativamente ao consumo. Ou seja, tem aumentado os níveis de cota da barragem, mas ainda muito residual, estamos a falar em 2%, na última semana, que ela subiu apesar do tempo que fez e da quantidade de água que caiu”, salientou Vítor Ferreira.
> 
> Por natureza, explicou, esta é uma barragem que só durante o mês de janeiro é que começa a ter um volume significativo de reserva da albufeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

Liliazevedo disse:


> bom dia a todos!
> 
> Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que a barragem de Alijó e a de Vilar Tabuaço estão à data com um volume de armazenamento tão baixo (a rondar os 20%)?
> 
> Ver anexo 2937


O @Nickname já respondeu. De qualquer forma há que dizer que tem havido assimetrias muito grandes entre a precipitação no litoral e no interior.
Ontem houve várias estação no litoral norte a ultrapassar os 80mm, enquanto que Mirandela acumulou 0mm; Chaves 3,2mm; Moncorvo 0,4mm.

Entretanto Alto Lindoso chegou aos 80,8%.
Vilarinho das Furnas nos 89,3%.
Ribeiradio vai nos 91%.

O Tâmega ainda está em ritmo de subida. Torrão estava a descarregar às 12h00: 800m3/s. E a Crestuma chegavam *2500m3/s. *

No Mondego, já se está a trabalhar na defesa das cheias em Coimbra.
O rio Alva está a chegar a Raiva com um caudal de 200m3/s e apesar de a albufeira estar a 77%, já estão a fazer descargas.
A Aguieira está a receber 350m3/s e apesar de estar 73,7% está a turbinar. 

No Zêzere temos Santa Luzia a chegar aos 80%, e finalmente um caudal de 130m3/s a chegar a Cabril, que está a 45,5%.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 14:32)

Alto Lindoso, hoje. Quase 81%, de acordo com os últimos dados.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2022 às 14:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Alto Lindoso, hoje. Quase 81%, de acordo com os últimos dados.


Estive lá em agosto e o cenário era desolador! Que diferença incrível!


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 15:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Estive lá em agosto e o cenário era desolador! Que diferença incrível!



Sempre disse que Enchia rapidamente.
Zona de serra com muitos rios e muita chuva


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 15:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/2119061/geres-video-mostra-descarga-impressionante-da-albufeira-da-canicada



Esse vídeo é de ontem, foi publicado no facebook e partilhado aqui. Hoje de madrugada, e agora, deve estar aberto mais um descarregador. Será que abriram todos, até?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 15:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem da Caniçada:





StormRic disse:


> Esse vídeo é de ontem, foi publicado no facebook e partilhado aqui. Hoje de madrugada, e agora, deve estar aberto mais um descarregador. Será que abriram todos, até?



Essa foto já respondeu à minha pergunta! Abriram mesmo os quatro descarregadores.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (23 Nov 2022 às 15:46)

StormRic disse:


> Essa foto já respondeu à minha pergunta! Abriram mesmo os quatro descarregadores.


Não conheço a 100%, mas para além de essas 4 comportas poderem não estar totalmente abertas, também têm o descarregador de cheias auxiliar que foi recentemente construído, certo? Penso ser aquele cujo ressalto se vê na encosta da margem esquerda…
É bom ver toda essa água que fazia muita falta e alegra os olhos. Até deve dar gosto fazer toda esta gestão entre os vários pontos de cada bacia, é sinal que há em quantidade a matéria-prima para a qual foram construídas


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 15:59)

Águeda









						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 16:01)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Não conheço a 100%, mas para além de essas 4 comportas poderem não estar totalmente abertas, também têm o descarregador de cheias auxiliar que foi recentemente construído, certo? Penso ser aquele cujo ressalto se vê na encosta da margem esquerda…
> É bom ver toda essa água que fazia muita falta e alegra os olhos. Até deve dar gosto fazer toda esta gestão entre os vários pontos de cada bacia, é sinal que há em quantidade a matéria-prima para a qual foram construídas



Conheço as outras barragens todas mas a Caniçada já não passo lá há mais de 40 anos , não sei qual foi a obra recente.



Nickname disse:


> Águedaa


Não se vê a publicação, não está disponível, privacidade ou qualquer coisa.


----------



## JCARL (23 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Não fazia ideia que estava tão em baixo: 2583 hm3/4150 hm3= *62,2 %* !
> E desses 2583, 1000 serão volume morto.


Pois. Mas as contas só se podem fazer em relação ao volume útil da barragem, e no caso do Alqueva é 3150 hm3, ou seja da capacidade útil só restam 1583 hm3 (38,14 %).

Dados da barragem do Alqueva:




__





						Alquevaficha
					





					cnpgb.apambiente.pt


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 17:58)

JCARL disse:


> Mas as contas só se podem fazer em relação ao volume útil da barragem, e no caso do Alqueva é 3150 hm3, ou seja da capacidade útil só restam 1583 hm3 (38,14 %).


Exacto, foi isso que referi, há que contar com o volume morto. Mas referir só a percentagem útil pode levar a confusão, por norma a percentagem é sempre referida à capacidade do pleno enchimento. O volume morto percentualmente é muito variável consoante a barragem, a cota útil das captações, o perfil do vale da albufeira, etc. Por exemplo, a barragem pode ter um descarregador de fundo, que numa situação extrema de penúria na linha de água a jusante, pode ser aberto, podendo para esse fim usar-se ainda uma parte do volume morto, especialmente se a jusante ainda houver mais alguma barragem.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2022 às 18:32)

JCARL disse:


> Pois. Mas as contas só se podem fazer em relação ao volume útil da barragem, e no caso do Alqueva é 3150 hm3, ou seja da capacidade útil só restam 1583 hm3 (38,14 %).
> 
> Dados da barragem do Alqueva:
> 
> ...


Se a capacidade útil é de 3150hm3 e restam 1583hm3, então a percentagem útil é 50,25%.

Mas lá está, é a capacidade útil para quê? Suponho que seja para a produção de energia. Para abastecimento, parece-me que 1000hm3 de volume morto é excessivo.
No limite, Alqueva pode ser útil até ficar vazia porque a jusante existe a barragem de Pedrógão que pode aproveitar toda a água de Alqueva para a produção de energia elétrica.

No Baixo Sabor temos uma barragem com uma capacidade total de 1095hm3 (igual a Castelo de Bode), mas que só tem que capacidade útil 630hm3. Ou seja, 42% é volume morto?


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 19:14)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Não conheço a 100%, mas para além de essas 4 comportas poderem não estar totalmente abertas, também têm o descarregador de cheias auxiliar que foi recentemente construído, certo? Penso ser aquele cujo ressalto se vê na encosta da margem esquerda…
> É bom ver toda essa água que fazia muita falta e alegra os olhos. Até deve dar gosto fazer toda esta gestão entre os vários pontos de cada bacia, é sinal que há em quantidade a matéria-prima para a qual foram construídas



Sim, foi construído recentemente na margem direita mas ainda não foi usado


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 20:04)

Nickname disse:


> Águeda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais duas, da mesma fonte.


----------



## JCARL (23 Nov 2022 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, foi isso que referi, há que contar com o volume morto. Mas referir só a percentagem útil pode levar a confusão, por norma a percentagem é sempre referida à capacidade do pleno enchimento. O volume morto percentualmente é muito variável consoante a barragem, a cota útil das captações, o perfil do vale da albufeira, etc. Por exemplo, a barragem pode ter um descarregador de fundo, que numa situação extrema de penúria na linha de água a jusante, pode ser aberto, podendo para esse fim usar-se ainda uma parte do volume morto, especialmente se a jusante ainda houver mais alguma barragem.





StormRic disse:


> Exacto, foi isso que referi, há que contar com o volume morto. Mas referir só a percentagem útil pode levar a confusão, por norma a percentagem é sempre referida à capacidade do pleno enchimento. O volume morto percentualmente é muito variável consoante a barragem, a cota útil das captações, o perfil do vale da albufeira, etc. Por exemplo, a barragem pode ter um descarregador de fundo, que numa situação extrema de penúria na linha de água a jusante, pode ser aberto, podendo para esse fim usar-se ainda uma parte do volume morto, especialmente se a jusante ainda houver mais alguma barragem.


Pois é, mas quando se tem de fazer as contas daquilo que temos de água armazenada para fazer uma campanha de rega, o que conta é o volume útil armazenado, pois o restante não conta.
Por exemplo:
- Temos uma albufeira para fins hidroagrícolas que abastece na sua rede de rega 500 ha, no cálculo foi estimado em projecto que a albufeira teria em pleno NPA 2700 Mm3, considerando que 200 Mm3 seria de volume morto de tal forma que a segurança das condições de funcionamento dos órgãos da barragem e no caso das barragens de terra que o seu miolo estava húmido, e também que a vida das espécies piscícolas estava protegida.
- No início da próxima campanha de rega de 2023 se tem armazenado somente 2200 Mm3.
- O volume morto de 200 Mm3 de água ao fim de uns anos já não o é, pois houve  a deposição de inertes no fundo da albufeira.
- As condições para a garantia de pressão mínima de funcionamento da rede de abastecimento não é a comporta da descarga de fundo, mas sim a de trabalho.
- Nestas condições e sendo a albufeira calculada para uma dotação média de 5000 m3/ha, só teremos condições de abastecer 400 ha.
- Uma enorme trapalhada quando se tem de dizer aos regantes, que só têm uma dotação de 4000 m3/ha, e não a podem ultrapassar.


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2022 às 00:34)

Rio galga margens em Leça do Balio​








						Rio galga margens em Leça do Balio
					

O Rio Leça voltou a galgar as margens, na manhã desta quarta-feira, na zona do Mosteiro de Leça do Balio, em Matosinhos.




					www.jn.pt
				




Rio Ferreira galgou as margens em Gondomar​








						Rio Ferreira galgou as margens em Gondomar
					

Com a subida do nível das águas do Douro, o rio Ferreira galgou, esta quarta-feira, as margens em Ferreirinha, Foz do Sousa, Gondomar. Estradas e passeios ficaram inundados.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 01:07)

JCARL disse:


> Pois é, mas quando se tem de fazer as contas daquilo que temos de água armazenada para fazer uma campanha de rega, o que conta é o volume útil armazenado, pois o restante não conta.
> Por exemplo:
> - Temos uma albufeira para fins hidroagrícolas que abastece na sua rede de rega 500 ha, no cálculo foi estimado em projecto que a albufeira teria em pleno NPA 2700 Mm3, considerando que 200 Mm3 seria de volume morto de tal forma que a segurança das condições de funcionamento dos órgãos da barragem e no caso das barragens de terra que o seu miolo estava húmido, e também que a vida das espécies piscícolas estava protegida.
> - No início da próxima campanha de rega de 2023 se tem armazenado somente 2200 Mm3.
> ...



Sim, não contraria o que eu disse. Deve-se falar em hm3 (Mm3) úteis, dependendo do uso, claro, dependendo da cota a que são feitas as captações para o uso.
Não é trapalhada se todos os interessados conhecerem os números em causa. A água aqui, literalmente, cai do céu, ou seja nada há que possa ser feito se essa água não cair e quem usa água para o regadio deve certamente saber disso. Resta saber é a quota para os outros usos e se essa quota está a comprometer a função principal da albufeira e o que é que foi dito e acordado com as associações de regantes.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2022 às 02:32)

Mais um registo da Barragem da Caniçada a descarregar, ontem:


----------



## Gates (24 Nov 2022 às 03:21)




----------



## Stormlover (24 Nov 2022 às 04:17)

Tão bom ver estas imagens


----------



## PedroSarrico (24 Nov 2022 às 09:40)

Nickname disse:


> Mais duas, da mesma fonte.


Estas cheias vão sempre acontecer enquanto não se aumentar a secção do rio na zona de Requeixo.
O Rio Águeda afunila na zona de Requeixo e é normal que não consiga escoar decentemente.


----------



## slbgdt (24 Nov 2022 às 12:23)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Não conheço a 100%, mas para além de essas 4 comportas poderem não estar totalmente abertas, também têm o descarregador de cheias auxiliar que foi recentemente construído, certo? Penso ser aquele cujo ressalto se vê na encosta da margem esquerda…
> É bom ver toda essa água que fazia muita falta e alegra os olhos. Até deve dar gosto fazer toda esta gestão entre os vários pontos de cada bacia, é sinal que há em quantidade a matéria-prima para a qual foram construídas





			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02zFG2NLoaVUNpvEULRLPpiSaqXVcymEZq8dtmxamrHny7HpYbYvU6BQyL63qWB21El&id=100004763826659
		


Aqui vê se bem o descarregador


----------



## slbgdt (24 Nov 2022 às 12:51)

Entretanto foi-se o SNIRH..
Manutenção dizem eles


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2022 às 12:59)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto foi-se o SNIRH..
> Manutenção dizem eles


Esta a funcionar perfeitamente!


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 13:03)

slbgdt disse:


> Aqui vê se bem o descarregador



Tomei  a liberdade de colocar o video de Abílio Guedes, vê-se melhor assim no tamanho correto:

Dia 23 de Novembro ás 15h35, a albufeira da Caniçada , Rio Cávado, continua a descarregar!!


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

huguh disse:


> Rio galga margens em Leça do Balio​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu vivi perto desse rio e ia lá sempre que chovia muito e ia de carro até às fontes que ficam aí a vinte e tal quilómetros. O rio Leça é todo um tratado do que não se faz a um rio com casas e armazéns em leito de cheia e casas com as fundações dentro do rio, e que qualquer dia irão numa cheia qualquer. Havia zonas com carradas de lixo e entulhos e outras com grande potencial paisagístico mas destruídas com eucaliptos, lixo e armazéns abandonados.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 18:32)

Todas as albufeiras do Cávado/Rabagão com caudal de entrada superior ao de saída.
Agora que já não há previsão de precipitação elevada é aproveitar para repôr os níveis o mais alto possível.


----------



## Nickname (24 Nov 2022 às 21:40)

Rio Cabrum, Resende


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2022 às 21:58)

Mais um pouco e moravam dentro da ribeira!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2022 às 22:03)

Barragem da Varosa, em Lamego, também em descargas. Está a 91.5%.


Barragem de Guilhofrei (98.5%):


E mais um vídeo da Barragem da Caniçada, hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2022 às 22:15)

Hoje a hídrica está a governar a energia, temos tantas descargas que estamos a exportar.

Mesmo assim, ainda 2,6GW de gás natural.


----------



## LMMS (24 Nov 2022 às 22:49)

Será que vai haver cheia na ribeira no Porto, o Douro está a receber muita água!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2022 às 23:53)

LMMS disse:


> Será que vai haver cheia na ribeira no Porto, o Douro está a receber muita água!


Para isso Crestuma não devia estar a disparar uns 5 mil m3/s?


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2022 às 02:48)

Muito cedo para cheias no Douro!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2022 às 09:49)

Assim foi a evolução do armazenamento da Barragem do Caia ao longo desta semana:






ABCaia

Recuperação lenta, como seria de esperar. As terras estão claramente a ficar cheias de água, vamos ver se os próximos tempos nos trazem chuva mais significativa para aumentar a escorrência.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2022 às 15:00)

Rio Ceira com caudal muito elevado. Video de ontem, onde decorre uma acção preventiva de limpeza de destroços que vêm pelo rio abaixo.






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2022 às 19:07)

Cabril a 50%   

Ainda é preciso muuuuuita água para encher a barragem, mas com a CC preenchida agora vai lá tudo parar.


----------



## LMMS (28 Nov 2022 às 16:32)

Lindoso, bem composta e bem verdejante!! Água é vida!!

*Imagem de 25/11/2022 Sentinel 2*


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2022 às 17:23)

Em termos de curiosidade, em 5 dias a Caniçada descarregou 51,6hm3 (sem aproveitamento elétrico).
Caso fosse possível encaminhar essa água para montante, Alto Rabagão subiria 9%. Neste momento, apesar da chuva e da constante bombagem, a albufeira ainda só vai nos 31,8%.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Nov 2022 às 03:20)

AnDré disse:


> Em termos de curiosidade, em 5 dias a Caniçada descarregou 51,6hm3 (sem aproveitamento elétrico).
> Caso fosse possível encaminhar essa água para montante, Alto Rabagão subiria 9%. Neste momento, apesar da chuva e da constante bombagem, a albufeira ainda só vai nos 31,8%.



Entretanto a Caniçada Vilarinho lindoso Ermal, Santa Luzia fronhas pelo menos estas continuam a turbinar sem parar para aumentar capacidades de encaixe, com mais chuva prevista.
Nuestroa hermanos estes dias, têm libertado grandes caudais no Douro e Tejo.
Não há dados agora mas a cascata do Douro tem estado a produzir bem


----------



## Stormlover (30 Nov 2022 às 06:57)

Vídeo realizado a quase a meados deste mês, após a chuva do inicio de Novembro que por Loures foi significativa algumas vezes, o rio trancão finalmente ficou com um caudal significativo, e a várzea à volta com alguma água, espero que com as chuvas de Dezembro possa encher de água como há alguns anos atrás.
Tanto o rio trancão como o rio de Loures estavam por um fio, e no caso do rio de Loures, com poças estagnadas apenas durante Julho e Agosto, é ótimo ver tudo a ganhar " vida " embora com muita sujidade em alguns canais.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

( fotos de Cristina Maia Rodrigues - Facebook) 











						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2022 às 17:28)

Entretanto a barragem de Vilar, uma das mais preocupantes a Norte do Tejo, atingiu hoje os 30%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

Cabril acima dos 50% e a descarregar continuamente os 100 do costume.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabril acima dos 50% e a descarregar continuamente os 100 do costume.



Ao preço da energia no dia de hoje...
Era isso ou apagao..

Mas sines não reabre..


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2022 às 23:12)

Esperemos que a gestão de água este Outono/Inverno seja mais bem feita do que foi o ano passado, estavam a contar com chuva no início do ano, abriram as "goelas" às albufeiras, o preço do MW estava apetecível, depois não choveu, e viu-se a aflição que foi até bem há poucos dias.


----------



## A ver se chove (5 Dez 2022 às 14:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Ao preço da energia no dia de hoje...
> Era isso ou apagao..
> 
> Mas sines não reabre..


Podiam reabrir Pego e Sines que o preço era o mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

Barragem do Caia com *31,24% *de armazenamento hoje. Com os solos praticamente saturados nesta zona, os acumulados previstos a partir de 4ª feira já irão dar origem a cheias. Vai ser interessante acompanhar a sua evolução ao longo dos próximos dias.







ABCaia


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

Rio Tejo, hoje, na zona de Ortiga, Mação


----------



## slbgdt (5 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

A ver se chove disse:


> Podiam reabrir Pego e Sines que o preço era o mesmo.


 Referia me apenas à disponibilidade de electricidade e daí a maior pressão no sistema hidroeléctrico.





DaniFR disse:


> Rio Tejo, hoje, na zona de Ortiga, Mação



Alcântara tem libertado muita água, daí o rio ter esse caudal.. 
Em Portugal não se acha necessário armazenamento de água no Tejo


----------



## efcm (5 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Referia me apenas à disponibilidade de electricidade e daí a maior pressão no sistema hidroeléctrico.
> 
> Alcântara tem libertado muita água, daí o rio ter esse caudal..
> Em Portugal não se acha necessário armazenamento de água no Tejo


É mais uma questão de falta de local para fazer uma grande barragem no Tejo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2022 às 22:02)

Temos o nosso Tejo secundário chamado rio Zêzere, que em certas alturas é mais o rio principal (aka quando Espanha fecha a torneira).


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

O preço da eletricidade continua a subir, hoje atingiu o preço médio de 209€/MWh. O consumo também tem estado a subir, superando já os 8000Mwh. 
Com tudo isto a energia hídrica é quem tem que render, tendo chegado mesmo a garantir metade do consumo do país.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

DaniFR disse:


> O preço da eletricidade continua a subir, hoje atingiu o preço médio de 209€/MWh. O consumo também tem estado a subir, superando já os 8000Mwh.
> Com tudo isto a energia hídrica é quem tem que render, tendo chegado mesmo a garantir metade do consumo do país.



O site espanhol do mercado da preço máximo de 196€...
Na França e Alemanha o preço está no dobro...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

slbgdt disse:


> O site espanhol do mercado da preço máximo de 196€...
> Na França e Alemanha o preço está no dobro...


Neste site também dá o mesmo valor médio da Ren.




__





						A carregar…
					





					www.omie.es


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2022 às 10:29)

Não dá para perceber os preço médio do MWh de ontem...
Mas a EDP aproveitou para exportar energia. Cabril mal chegou ao mínimo estabelecido (cota 274,9m) começou a produzir. Bom para Castelo de Bode que ainda tem que subir 5 metros até poder produzir.
Hoje, com a eólica praticamente a zero, a energia está mais barata.


----------



## A ver se chove (6 Dez 2022 às 10:42)

Ontem ainda se exportou, saldo positivo de 10 GWh


----------



## meko60 (6 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

Preço da energia,hoje.




__





						A carregar…
					





					www.omie.es
				




E na França:





						Prix d'un MWh d'électricité en France
					

Le prix du mégawattheure en France décortiqué : prix de gros sur le marché Epex Spot, évolutions récentes en France et en Europe.




					www.fournisseurs-electricite.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2022 às 21:00)

*Ribeira da Foupana (ontem)*



*Ribeira de Odeleite (ontem):*


----------



## LMMS (7 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

É desta que as albufeiras de Odeleite e Beliche vão ter um Boost!!
Esperemos que as outras do Algarve tenham a mesma sorte.
Monte da Vinha está a chegar aos 20m3/s de caudal, e com o que está previsto deve ficar bem acima disso por uns dias, é bom sinal para o Alqueva.


----------



## LMMS (7 Dez 2022 às 14:58)

Aqui dá para ver o Boost que Odeleite vai levar.
Monte dos Fortes ( ribeira de Odeleite) sem caudal e de repente no dia 4 dispara para quase 25m3/s de caudal.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

Fratel a Descarregar e finalmente muita água no Zêzere com as 3 barragens a receberem acima da capacidade de turbinação.
Pracana mantém há algumas horas um caudal de entrada monstruoso.

A Norte o Alto Rabagão já começou a turbinar


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 16:55)

Cabril a receber 230 m3/s, a EDP vai deixar a barragem aberta durante dias e dias...


----------



## Nuage (8 Dez 2022 às 17:01)

slbgdt disse:


> Fratel a Descarregar e finalmente muita água no Zêzere com as 3 barragens a receberem acima da capacidade de turbinação.
> Pracana mantém há algumas horas um caudal de entrada monstruoso.
> 
> A Norte o Alto Rabagão já começou a turbinar


O Fratel é no Tejo


----------



## JCARL (8 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

Barragem do Açafal (Ribeira do Açafal - Vila Velha de Ródão) atingiu esta noite o NPA de 112,60 m e às 10:00 horas estava nos 113,00 m de cota e descarregar 22,10 m3/s.
Campanha de Rega de 2022/2023 assegurada no AH do Açafal.
Nota: no dia de ontem (07/12/2022) estava nos 112,18 m pelas 12:00 horas, e à 8 dias estava na cota 110,40 m (76,52%)


----------



## invent (8 Dez 2022 às 17:59)

Estão a fazer descargas no Alto Rabagão e Tabuaço?


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 18:23)

invent disse:


> Estão a fazer descargas no Alto Rabagão e Tabuaço?
> 
> Ver anexo 3189
> Ver anexo 3188


Ou estão muito confiantes na precipitação a curto/médio prazo ou o preço do MWh está alto.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 18:24)

Nuage disse:


> O Fratel é no Tejo


Quem disse que não era?
Fratel (no Tejo) e 3 (Cabril, Bouçã e Castelo de Bode) no Zêzere


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 19:18)

StormRic disse:


> Ou estão muito confiantes na precipitação a curto/médio prazo ou o preço do MWh está alto.


Nem está muito alto, o preço médio foi de 141,65€/MWh, o máximo de 170€/MWh vai ser por volta das 20:00h, e a meteorologia não é de fiar .


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Dez 2022 às 21:05)

Se o governo deixar , a EDP não tem problema nenhum em literalmente esvaziar as barragens em Portugal . O importante são os resultados para remunerar os acionistas. È o que dá concessões a tão longo prazo . Serviço de Manueis Pinhos e outros . Já vimos o que custa o Alto Rabagão encaixar água , como é possivel a barragem com apenas um terço da capacidade estar a descarregar.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

Luis Martins disse:


> Se o governo deixar , a EDP não tem problema nenhum em literalmente esvaziar as barragens em Portugal . O importante são os resultados para remunerar os acionistas. È o que dá concessões a tão longo prazo . Serviço de Manueis Pinhos e outros . Já vimos o que custa o Alto Rabagão encaixar água , como é possivel a barragem com apenas um terço da capacidade estar a descarregar.



Foi o governo que fechou sines e pego e reduziu a potência instalada em quase 2gwh.

Além de que o Mibel está a exportar ao máximo uma vez que a energia na Europa Central está a bater no 500€/mwh.
Só o triplo do custo na Península Ibérica


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

Cerca das 19:45h de hoje, o consumo rondava os 7,4GWh e a produção pouca passava dos 8GWh, cerca de 600MWh estavam a ser exportados.
O preço do MWh em França era de 429,58€/MWh.


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Estar a sacrificar o nivel das nossas barragens para exportar energia nao é razoavel a nao ser q pensemos apenas na vertente financeira da EDP. Se tivessemos o Rabagao  C. Bode e Cabril cheio era uma coisa , ora nao é o caso.Mesmo a Aguieira e o Lindoso ja baixaram substancialmente. Imaginemos que  a partir de Janeiro , chove pouco? Isto de concessionar infraestruturas essenciais do país sempre fez me confusão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 02:06)

Zêzere está impressionante, agora com a CC preenchida... Cabril a receber 400 m3/s upaupa.

Rio Ocreza, com Pracana, com Qin de 250 m3/s.

Hidrómetro de Almourol passou mesmo os 1600 m3/s, valores bem de Inverno para o Tejo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2022 às 07:40)

Luis Martins disse:


> Estar a sacrificar o nivel das nossas barragens para exportar energia nao é razoavel a nao ser q pensemos apenas na vertente financeira da EDP. Se tivessemos o Rabagao  C. Bode e Cabril cheio era uma coisa , ora nao é o caso.Mesmo a Aguieira e o Lindoso ja baixaram substancialmente. Imaginemos que  a partir de Janeiro , chove pouco? Isto de concessionar infraestruturas essenciais do país sempre fez me confusão.


A Aguieira está com valores normais. Não esquecer que uma das funções primordiais desta barragem é proteger Coimbra das cheias do Mondego. Só enche em Abril. E mesmo esta primavera encheu.


----------



## Nickname (9 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

*Rio Paiva*
Vila Nova de Paiva









Uns km a jusante, na fronteira entre Viseu e Castro Daire:







Aqui chovia muito, o rio ia com boa velocidade e quase a sair do leito.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Dez 2022 às 12:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabril a receber 230 m3/s, a EDP vai deixar a barragem aberta durante dias e dias...



Se bem me lembro destes últimos anos, Cabril é capaz de manter este caudal de entrada durante muito tempo, ainda por cima com mais chuva.

Vai turbinando e encaixando de modo a evitar descargas


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2022 às 14:28)

Entretanto estão a chegar 1860m3/s à barragem de Alcantara. A subir rapidamente.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 14:37)

Barragem do Caia com quase 34% nos dados disponibilizados hoje. Agora só já segunda-feira.





ABCaia

Deixo também neste tópico, os registos das cheias nesta zona, hoje:
Rio Caia:









Ribeira de Algalé, afluente do Rio Caia, entre Arronches e Elvas:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Pelas previsões para a próxima semana acham possível inundações na bacia do Mondego?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 15:02)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Pelas previsões para a próxima semana acham possível inundações na bacia do Mondego?


Aguieira está a 60% e não pára com as descargas. Acho que eles aprenderam bem com os erros do passado...


----------



## fernandinand (9 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Pelas previsões para a próxima semana acham possível inundações na bacia do Mondego?


Só estou a ver problemas no Foja, Pranto, Arunca e possivelmente Ceira, caso a coisa complique nas descargas no Mondego até Coimbra.


----------



## dr.gigabyte (9 Dez 2022 às 15:21)

Fico com ideia que o Mondego também depende do Alva e Seia, tudo a nascer na Serra da Estrela e as barragens na serra ainda não estão cheias.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

Barragem do Beliche, antes e depois destas últimas chuvas:


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 18:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Ribeira da Foupana (ontem)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ribeira de Odeleite (ontem):*


Cheias mesmo muito fraquinhas. A água "ludra" ou barrenta engana. Muito fraco. Já vi a água a chegar quase ao topo das pontes ou mesmo a passar por cima, em cheias nos anos 90, nas ribeiras do Beliche, Odeleite, Foupana, Vascão ou Alportel. As fontes dos cerros estão secas há muitos anos. Para uma cheia à moda antiga teria ainda de chover mesmo muito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Beliche, antes e depois destas últimas chuvas:


Subida de cerca de 1 metro?


----------



## Mr.Jet (9 Dez 2022 às 19:35)

No Alto Rabagão como esteve tão vazia e tanto tempo será que não poderá haver outra razão para descarregar um pouco, limpeza ou qualidade da água, algo assim, para captações?


----------



## LMMS (9 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

Boa, vai tudo levar um Boost em todas albufeiras abaixo do Tejo, até as do Sado, muito bom!!
Monte da Vinha está quase com caudal de 100m3/s
O Alqueva vai subir durante uns dias.


----------



## LMMS (9 Dez 2022 às 20:11)

Nova ponte do corredor sul ferroviário.
Ribeira da Asseca, se vê bem a quantidade de água que está a entrar no Alqueva de todos os lados, vai subir e bem.
Esta ribeira raramente tem água.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

frederico disse:


> Cheias mesmo muito fraquinhas. A água "ludra" ou barrenta engana. Muito fraco. Já vi a água a chegar quase ao topo das pontes ou mesmo a passar por cima, em cheias nos anos 90, nas ribeiras do Beliche, Odeleite, Foupana, Vascão ou Alportel. As fontes dos cerros estão secas há muitos anos. Para uma cheia à moda antiga teria ainda de chover mesmo muito.


epah pelas previsões vai cair cerca de 140 milimetros nas serras algarvias deve ajudar.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Dez 2022 às 20:24)

dr.gigabyte disse:


> Fico com ideia que o Mondego também depende do Alva e Seia, tudo a nascer na Serra da Estrela e as barragens na serra ainda não estão cheias.


As ultimas previsões não estão animadoras para aqui, 150 milimetros até quarta-feira e bastante.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2022 às 20:34)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Pelas previsões para a próxima semana acham possível inundações na bacia do Mondego?


O Mondego, a jusante da Ponte Açude, hoje já levava um bom caudal. Diria que já vai acima dos 1000m3/s
Alguém tem dados do caudal na ponte açude?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

DaniFR disse:


> O Mondego, a jusante da Ponte Açude, hoje já levava um bom caudal. Diria que já vai acima dos 1000m3/s
> Alguém tem dados do caudal na ponte açude?


Raiva está a largar 140m3/s, dúvido que no Açude chegue a esse valor.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Dez 2022 às 23:46)

DaniFR disse:


> O Mondego, a jusante da Ponte Açude, hoje já levava um bom caudal. Diria que já vai acima dos 1000m3/s
> Alguém tem dados do caudal na ponte açude?



Nem açude nem penacova.. tudo em baixo..


----------



## LMMS (10 Dez 2022 às 00:08)

DaniFR disse:


> O Mondego, a jusante da Ponte Açude, hoje já levava um bom caudal. Diria que já vai acima dos 1000m3/s
> Alguém tem dados do caudal na ponte açude?


É uma vergonha o SNIRH não disponibilizar os valores dos caudais do Mondego.
O único que encontrei disponível na Bacia do Mondego é da ponte mocate no rio Arunca que ontem teve um caudal médio de quase 12 M3/s.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

LMMS disse:


> É uma vergonha o SNIRH não disponibilizar os valores dos caudais do Mondego.
> O único que encontrei disponível na Bacia do Mondego é da ponte mocate no rio Arunca que ontem teve um caudal médio de quase 12 M3/s.


Aquele site é uma vergonha. Ainda andei lá há procura, mas é para esquecer, uma complicação. Lembro-me que antes, mal ou bem, ainda conseguia ver os caudais do açude e a cota na ponte de Santa Clara. 
Um site completamente ultrapassado, sem informação actualizada, e a pouca que há é preciso vasculhar no meio de tanto menu e formulários... Enfim.. Até um curioso com acesso a dados fazia melhor do que estes organismos do estado com o nosso dinheiro.


----------



## fernandinand (10 Dez 2022 às 09:13)

A maior parte das estações do SNIRH, ditas, automáticas está inoperacional devido a avarias e falta de manutenção...isto após o 'despedimento' de centenas de pessoas que faziam manualmente a manutenção e leitura diária das estações nos seus quintais desde os anos 70 e com histórico já interessante...
Com o dinheiro que se gastou na altura (inícios dos anos 2000) na modernização das estações do SNIRH, dava para expandir a rede numa proporção de 3x...


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

O mais impressionante é que em Coimbra a sede da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, responsável pelo SNIRH, fica a 50 metros da Ponte Açude. Será que não há funcionários para tratar da manutenção das estações?


----------



## fernandinand (10 Dez 2022 às 10:18)

DaniFR disse:


> O mais impressionante é que em Coimbra a sede da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, responsável pelo SNIRH, fica a 50 metros da Ponte Açude. Será que não há funcionários para tratar da manutenção das estações?


Naquele 'barracão' em frente ao edifício principal está a 'equipa' de manutenção...antigamente eram 3 homens que trabalhavam por turnos (24h).
Pelo que sei, a estação automática do açude ponte está funcional e a enviar informação...onde pára essa informação, isso agora é outra questão...talvez os 'meninos da boina' te possam responder...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

Monte da Vinha, no Guadiana, com 260 m3/s, muito acima do normal.


----------



## FJC (10 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

Luis Martins disse:


> Estar a sacrificar o nivel das nossas barragens para exportar energia nao é razoavel a nao ser q pensemos apenas na vertente financeira da EDP. Se tivessemos o Rabagao  C. Bode e Cabril cheio era uma coisa , ora nao é o caso.Mesmo a Aguieira e o Lindoso ja baixaram substancialmente. Imaginemos que  a partir de Janeiro , chove pouco? Isto de concessionar infraestruturas essenciais do país sempre fez me confusão.


Verdade! Lindoso está a descer a olhos vistos!!! Vergonhoso!


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2022 às 17:02)

DaniFR disse:


> O mais impressionante é que em Coimbra a sede da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, responsável pelo SNIRH, fica a 50 metros da Ponte Açude. Será que não há funcionários para tratar da manutenção das estações?


Apesar de haver cada vez mais e mais funcionários públicos, há uma degradação brutal da qualidade dos serviços públicos. Isto é transversal a todo o sector Estado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Dez 2022 às 17:50)

Como estão as barragens do Barlavento??


----------



## slbgdt (10 Dez 2022 às 17:51)

Entretanto Alcântara nas últimas 72h encaixou 150hm³


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 18:06)

Olhos postos no Zêzere, ainda nos 300 m3/s de Qin e muita chuva por vir. Cabril deverá subir muito rápido.


----------



## Luis Martins (10 Dez 2022 às 18:21)

frederico disse:


> Apesar de haver cada vez mais e mais funcionários públicos, há uma degradação brutal da qualidade dos serviços públicos. Isto é transversal a todo o sector Estado.


Eles não estão onde fazem falta , nem nas funções que fazem falta. A maioria dos funcionarios publicos (excepto autarquias) estão alapados em Lisboa atracados a uma secretaria a engordar, como se estivessem destinados para a matança , uma boa parte dessa gente não faz falta na capital . Deveria estar espalhada pelo país real , a servir a população.


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2022 às 18:32)

Luis Martins disse:


> Eles não estão onde fazem falta , nem nas funções que fazem falta. A maioria dos funcionarios publicos (excepto autarquias) estão alapados em Lisboa atracados a uma secretaria a engordar, como se estivessem destinados para a matança , uma boa parte dessa gente não faz falta na capital . Deveria estar espalhada pelo país real , a servir a população.


Vou dar um exemplo que clarifica bem o que se passa. E tem a ver com o tema do tópico.

O meu tio foi jardineiro mais de 30 anos numa autarquia. Tinha a quarta classe mas sabia o que fazia, com conhecimento técnico apurado devido a anos de experiência. Esteve anos numa junta onde cuidou dos espaços públicos, por vezes sozinho, como se fossem dele. Enquanto foi jardineiro nessa junta, houve relva no jardim em frente à sede da junta de freguesia, plantou dezenas de árvores em espaços públicos, olhou pela limpeza de canaviais em cursos de água, e nunca fez uma única pode assassina nem permitiu tal coisa. Depois, reformou-se. As decisões passaram a ser feita por doutor engenheiro e apareceram os ajustes directos. Agora parte das árvores estão com as copas irremediavelmente destruídas com podas estúpidas, há árvores que são cortadas sem qualquer justificação, os cursos de água estão por limpar, a relva acabou e morreu, e os jardins que o meu tio fez estão semi abandonados. O meu tio fez anos sozinho o que fazem agora empresas com vários funcionários...

Em Portugal houve um corpo técnico de pessoas com pouca formação escolar mas elevado grau de conhecimento técnico e muita dedicação que foram gradualmente substituídas por "doutores", pessoas com cartão do partido, empresas de ajustes directos. Há um enorme desprezo do Estado e da sociedade por quem não tem licenciatura e pela formação técnica e pelas profissões técnicas. Muita gente faz as coisas sem amor, apenas está por ali a passar o tempo para receber o salário e pagar a prestação do carro. A tendência é para agravamento acelarado, à medida que se vão reformando estas pessoas e vão entrando outras com "cunha" dos amigos do aparelho autárquico e do partido, normalmente PS mas também PSD e PCP.


----------



## Luis Martins (10 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

A barragem da Pracana esta a ter uma subida de cota fantastica. Na volta a barragem do Alvito justifica-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

frederico disse:


> Vou dar um exemplo que clarifica bem o que se passa. E tem a ver com o tema do tópico.
> 
> O meu tio foi jardineiro mais de 30 anos numa autarquia. Tinha a quarta classe mas sabia o que fazia, com conhecimento técnico apurado devido a anos de experiência. Esteve anos numa junta onde cuidou dos espaços públicos, por vezes sozinho, como se fossem dele. Enquanto foi jardineiro nessa junta, houve relva no jardim em frente à sede da junta de freguesia, plantou dezenas de árvores em espaços públicos, olhou pela limpeza de canaviais em cursos de água, e nunca fez uma única pode assassina nem permitiu tal coisa. Depois, reformou-se. As decisões passaram a ser feita por doutor engenheiro e apareceram os ajustes directos. Agora parte das árvores estão com as copas irremediavelmente destruídas com podas estúpidas, há árvores que são cortadas sem qualquer justificação, os cursos de água estão por limpar, a relva acabou e morreu, e os jardins que o meu tio fez estão semi abandonados. O meu tio fez anos sozinho o que fazem agora empresas com vários funcionários...
> 
> Em Portugal houve um corpo técnico de pessoas com pouca formação escolar mas elevado grau de conhecimento técnico e muita dedicação que foram gradualmente substituídas por "doutores", pessoas com cartão do partido, empresas de ajustes directos. Há um enorme desprezo do Estado e da sociedade por quem não tem licenciatura e pela formação técnica e pelas profissões técnicas. Muita gente faz as coisas sem amor, apenas está por ali a passar o tempo para receber o salário e pagar a prestação do carro. A tendência é para agravamento acelarado, à medida que se vão reformando estas pessoas e vão entrando outras com "cunha" dos amigos do aparelho autárquico e do partido, normalmente PS mas também PSD e PCP.


Um dos problemas de hoje em dia, é que é preciso um diploma ou uma licenciatura, para se ter conhecimento... Nada mais errado... Há muita gente sábia  por aí com a quarta classe.
Neste país há demasiados "doutores" se me faço entender...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 01:17)

Barragem da Pracana com uma recuperação bastante significativa. Já está a *81.1%*. 


Na segunda-feira passada, de acordo com o boletim semana do SNIRH, estava com 48%.


----------



## LMMS (11 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

E Castelo de Bode está nuns bonitos 76% de armazenagem e deve chegar aos 80% bem rápido.
Monte da Vinha chegou quase ao 1.5mt de nível hidrométrico, quando raramente passa de 0.5 mt.
O Alqueva está a receber 600m3 de caudal médio.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 15:27)

Barragem do Caia com quase *43%:*






ABCaia

Uma foto de hoje:


----------



## slbgdt (11 Dez 2022 às 15:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem da Pracana com uma recuperação bastante significativa. Já está a *81.1%*.
> 
> 
> Na segunda-feira passada, de acordo com o boletim semana do SNIRH, estava com 48%.


Pelo andar da carruagem vai descarregar..
Continua a entrar muito caudal


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a noite rendeu o que estava modelado. A estação de Vale Fetal acumulou 18,6 mm e a de Vale de Cavala acumulou 13,7 mm durante a noite. 

Entretanto o dia tem sido de céu nublado e agora, durante a tarde, com algumas abertas. O vento tem vindo também a acalmar ao longo do dia, sendo agora de caráter fraco a moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 16:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem vai descarregar..
> Continua a entrar muito caudal


O volume que a barragem aguenta também é baixo, vai facilmente descarregar o mês todo, em conjunto com o Cabril, mas esse ainda aguenta muita água...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Dez 2022 às 19:48)

Veremos com as próximas chuvas os efeitos que foram produzidos no Algarve e mesmo no Baixo Alentejo. 
Creio que no Sotavento deve ter subido uns 1,5 metros e no Barlavento talvez 0,5 metros.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

Caniçada a adiantar se e já descarrega apesar de estar a 87%..


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia com quase *43%:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda nem está à altura de quando eu a vi, em Agosto 2013. Nesse ano aquelas árvores eram uma ilha!


----------



## efcm (11 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia com quase *43%:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subiu 10% em 2 dias e segundo a tabela nem choveu( que acho que está errado)

Vamos ver se com a chuva que ainda falta cair, até sexta-feira a barragem fica pelo menos nos 70%


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

jamestorm disse:


> Ainda nem está à altura de quando eu a vi, em Agosto 2013. Nesse ano aquelas árvores eram uma ilha!


O local onde estão as árvores transforma-se em ilha quando o armazenamento ultrapassa os 60%, sensivelmente. Em agosto de 2013, estava a 72%. Comparando com os registos que tenho de novembro, já se nota bem diferença. 


efcm disse:


> Subiu 10% em 2 dias e segundo a tabela nem choveu( que acho que está errado)
> 
> Vamos ver se com a chuva que ainda falta cair, até sexta-feira a barragem fica pelo menos nos 70%


Sim, os valores de precipitação dos últimos dias são para ignorar porque não estão corretos, pois tem chovido imenso. 70% não sei, mas mais de 60% tenho a certeza que poderá atingir, irá depender dos caudais dos afluentes e a persistência dos mesmos. Com os acumulados previstos, certamente que irão ser impressionantes e se calhar o Rio Caia vai dar chatices.
Por acaso até fiquei surpreendido com o valor de hoje, pois esperava que ainda não tivesse atingido os 40%, por isso vamos ver.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2022 às 22:07)

Barragem do Fratel a descarregar, hoje:






Foto de António Heitor

No Guadiana, caudal no Monte da Vinha a disparar, estando perto de 250m3/s na última atualização.





Deve receber muita água nos próximos dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2022 às 22:27)

*Ribeira de Odeleite (hoje)*:









*Barragem de Odeleite (hoje)*:



*Ribeira do Beliche (há 3 dias)*


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Caudais normais para Dezembro. Nada de especial. Uma cheia a serio é outra fruta... Tipo 3 metros de altura de água.


----------



## huguh (11 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Inundações​Face às previsões atmosféricas para segunda, terça e quarta, é expectável um acumular de precipitação e que os "rios aumentem o seu caudal e ocupem o leito das cheias", sobretudo na região norte do país, nomeadamente nas bacias hidrográficas do Minho, Lima, Douro, Ave e Vouga.
Face a esta situação meteorológica, André Fernandes alertou para a possibilidade, na *bacia hidrográfica do Minho*, de ocorrência de inundações em áreas de maior risco, como *Caminha, Monção e Valença*.

Na *bacia hidrográfica do Lima*, chamou a atenção para a eventualidade de inundações nas povoações ribeirinhas em Arcos de Valdevez e também para a possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em *Ponte da Barca e Ponte de Lima*, nomeadamente em zonas ribeirinhas.

Quanto à *bacia hidrográfica do Cávado*, alertou que poderão ocorrer inundações em *Braga, Barcelos e no rio Este (Braga)*.

Na *bacia hidrográfica do Ave*, as precipitações previstas poderão levar a um aumento de caudais, com inundações em *Santo Tirso*

Em relação à *bacia hidrográfica do Douro*, o comandante nacional da ANEPC advertiu que o aumento do caudal deste rio conjugado com o efeito da maré na Foz, poderá causar inundações na *Foz do Douro, Peso da Régua e Pinhão*.

Também na *bacia hidrográfica do Vouga* é esperada uma subida das águas caso se verifiquem as precipitações a montante.

"Este alerta tem a ver com o acumular de precipitação", referiu André Fernandes, observando que é expectável, *face às previsões atmosféricas para os dias 12, 13 e 14 (segunda, terça e quarta), um acumular de precipitação e que os "rios aumentem o seu caudal e ocupem o leito das cheias", sobretudo na região norte do país, nomeadamente nas bacias hidrográficas do Minho, Lima, Douro, Ave e Vouga.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

frederico disse:


> Caudais normais para Dezembro. Nada de especial. Uma cheia a serio é outra fruta... Tipo 3 metros de altura de água.


O vídeo mostra que a ribeira já corre pouca água e já não é  barrenta, se pára de chover em 3 dias deixa de correr, choveu de forma torrencial é preciso que chova mais e as previsões para o Sotavento não tem valores significativos de precipitação durante a semana.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

Onde posso consultar o nível das barragens no dia atual? Gostava de consultar a barragem de Montargil e do Maranhão


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Dez 2022 às 00:16)

huguh disse:


> Inundações​Face às previsões atmosféricas para segunda, terça e quarta, é expectável um acumular de precipitação e que os "rios aumentem o seu caudal e ocupem o leito das cheias", sobretudo na região norte do país, nomeadamente nas bacias hidrográficas do Minho, Lima, Douro, Ave e Vouga.
> Face a esta situação meteorológica, André Fernandes alertou para a possibilidade, na *bacia hidrográfica do Minho*, de ocorrência de inundações em áreas de maior risco, como *Caminha, Monção e Valença*.
> 
> Na *bacia hidrográfica do Lima*, chamou a atenção para a eventualidade de inundações nas povoações ribeirinhas em Arcos de Valdevez e também para a possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em *Ponte da Barca e Ponte de Lima*, nomeadamente em zonas ribeirinhas.
> ...



Há aí um equívoco : o rio Este pertence à bacia hidrográfica do rio Ave .


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 00:21)

david 6 disse:


> Onde posso consultar o nível das barragens no dia atual? Gostava de consultar a barragem de Montargil e do Maranhão


A Associação de regantes e beneficiários do Vale do Sorraia tem dados das barragens na página inicial, mas não são atualizados desde dia 21 de novembro. Pode ser que ao longo desta semana atualizem, uma vez que a evolução no armazenamento já terá sido mais significativa. Outra opção também poderá passar por enviar mail, pode ser que disponibilizem os dados.
A página é esta: https://www.arbvs.pt/

Amanhã também deverá sair o boletim semanal do SNIRH. De resto, para essas barragens, penso que não há outra forma de obter os dados mais atualizados.


----------



## talingas (12 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

david 6 disse:


> Onde posso consultar o nível das barragens no dia atual? Gostava de consultar a barragem de Montargil e do Maranhão


No SNIRH os dados mais recentes dessas duas barragem são de dia 05/12. Já no site da ARVBS (https://www.arbvs.pt/), que seria o ideal para ter dados actualizados diariamente, à semelhança por ex. da ABCaia, infelizmente ainda nem tem registos sequer do presente mês..


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

david 6 disse:


> Onde posso consultar o nível das barragens no dia atual? Gostava de consultar a barragem de Montargil e do Maranhão


Vê neste site https://rios.vost.pt/ . Costuma ter informação actualizada, mas penso que ainda não tem essas barragens.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

joralentejano disse:


> A Associação de regantes e beneficiários do Vale do Sorraia tem dados das barragens na página inicial, mas não são atualizados desde dia 21 de novembro. Pode ser que ao longo desta semana atualizem, uma vez que a evolução no armazenamento já terá sido mais significativa. Outra opção também poderá passar por enviar mail, pode ser que disponibilizem os dados.
> A página é esta: https://www.arbvs.pt/
> 
> Amanhã também deverá sair o boletim semanal do SNIRH. De resto, para essas barragens, penso que não há outra forma de obter os dados mais atualizados.





talingas disse:


> No SNIRH os dados mais recentes dessas duas barragem são de dia 05/12. Já no site da ARVBS (https://www.arbvs.pt/), que seria o ideal para ter dados actualizados diariamente, à semelhança por ex. da ABCaia, infelizmente ainda nem tem registos sequer do presente mês..





DaniFR disse:


> Vê neste site https://rios.vost.pt/ . Costuma ter informação actualizada, mas penso que ainda não tem essas barragens.



ok obrigado a todos , gostava de saber por causa aqui do Rio Sorraia, notei um aumento significativo do caudal hoje e como ainda vai cair muito água nos próximos dias, queria saber como estavam essas barragens, quando elas abrem significa logo cortes de estradas nesta zona


----------



## talingas (12 Dez 2022 às 00:32)

Hoje também descobri este site que por acaso desconhecia. https://barragens.pt/ Não sei se é recente, mas poderá vir a tornar-se interessante se disponibilizarem mais dados e mais actualizados no futuro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui a noite rendeu o que estava modelado. A estação de Vale Fetal acumulou 18,6 mm e a de Vale de Cavala acumulou 13,7 mm durante a noite.
> 
> Entretanto o dia tem sido de céu nublado e agora, durante a tarde, com algumas abertas. O vento tem vindo também a acalmar ao longo do dia, sendo agora de caráter fraco a moderado.


Só agora é que reparei que publiquei no tópico errado! Peço desculpa!!!


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

talingas disse:


> Hoje também descobri este site que por acaso desconhecia. https://barragens.pt/ Não sei se é recente, mas poderá vir a tornar-se interessante se disponibilizarem mais dados e mais actualizados no futuro.



Jã  foi feita referência aqui neste tópico há umas páginas atrás. o seu criador é também um membro recentemente registado aqui no MeteoPT. 

@ricardoccpaiva *estão a chamar aqui! *​


----------



## JCARL (12 Dez 2022 às 10:33)

joralentejano disse:


> O local onde estão as árvores transforma-se em ilha quando o armazenamento ultrapassa os 60%, sensivelmente. Em agosto de 2013, estava a 72%. Comparando com os registos que tenho de novembro, já se nota bem diferença.
> 
> Sim, os valores de precipitação dos últimos dias são para ignorar porque não estão corretos, pois tem chovido imenso. 70% não sei, mas mais de 60% tenho a certeza que poderá atingir, irá depender dos caudais dos afluentes e a persistência dos mesmos. Com os acumulados previstos, certamente que irão ser impressionantes e se calhar o Rio Caia vai dar chatices.
> Por acaso até fiquei surpreendido com o valor de hoje, pois esperava que ainda não tivesse atingido os 40%, por isso vamos ver.


Por princípio a Campanha de Rega de 2023 já deverá estar assegurada, e já vai nos 44,19 %.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 11:22)

JCARL disse:


> Por princípio a Campanha de Rega de 2023 já deverá estar assegurada, e já vai nos 44,19 %.


Certamente que sim, vamos ver onde chega até ao final desta semana.
________________
Entretanto, a ARBVS já atualizou os dados:
Maranhão: *53% *
Montargil: *55% *


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 12:18)

*Barragem do Caia encaixou mais de 25 milhões de metros cúbicos de água desde o dia 7 de dezembro*

Desde o dia 7 de dezembro e até ao dia de hoje, as chuvas que caíram proporcionaram um encaixe de 25 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na barragem do Caia.
De acordo com o engenheiro Luís Rodrigues, da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, a albufeira apresenta à data um volume de 84 milhões de metros cúbicos, o que corresponde a 44% da sua capacidade máxima de armazenamento.
A 30 de novembro deste ano, ou seja há 12 dias, o nivel de armazenamento da Barragem do Caia era de cerca de 31%, o equivalente a cerca de 58,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Fonte


----------



## criz0r (12 Dez 2022 às 12:22)

Barragem de Belver com todas as comportas a descarregar e duas no máximo. A água danificou mesmo um dos pontões.

Fratel também a descarregar a montante.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2022 às 12:27)

Caudais grandes no Noroeste:

Às 10h:
Alto Lindoso: 385m3/s.
Paradela: 179m3/s.
Vilarinho das Furnas: 146m3/s.
Salamonde: 171m3/s.

A Caniçada tem estado a fazer descargas para ganhar espaço. Está nos 81,1%, mas já estão a entrar 259m3/s.

Alto Rabagão: 81m3/s.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Dez 2022 às 12:28)

Monte da Vinha, na descrição diz que encaixou 124hm³


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

Alto Lindoso com Qin de 547 m3/s.

Monte da Vinha deve ter um mau contacto no hidrómetro, acima dos 250 m3/s pára de lançar dados de caudal.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Estado do rio Loures ontem. Vamos ver se transborda ou não com a precipitação das próximas horas.


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 13:17)

Venha ela, encher aí as albufeiras todas do sul.
Espero que consigam controlar as cheias, principalmente no Mondego.
A ver vamos se o Lima e o Douro não vão fazer estragos.
Lindoso ainda consegue encaixar muita água, mas a jusante da barragem os caudais vão subir muito, mesmo com Lindoso a debitar menos de 100m3/s, Touvedo não consegue segurar muita água e terá que abrir a goela.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2022 às 13:51)

As barragens do noroeste que se previnam: entre hoje e quarta feira deverão receber muita água. Também a zona do médio Tejo (Bacia do Sorraia) comportará  uma elevada acumulação de precipitação nestes três dias.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 16:06)

*Rio Dão*, concelho de Penalva do Castelo


Não é raro a água passar por cima desta ponte, está quase...

Bom caudal a entrar na barragem do  Vilar, vai subir para cima de 50% no final desta semana.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

Sorraia Coruche no limite


----------



## baojoao (12 Dez 2022 às 16:11)

Nickname disse:


> *Rio Dão*, concelho de Penalva do Castelo
> 
> 
> Não é raro a água passar por cima desta ponte, está quase...


Há pouco tempo passei aí numa volta de bike e quase não tinha água. Foi uma desilusão. Nem para a foto parámos.


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

david 6 disse:


> Sorraia Coruche no limite
> 
> Ver anexo 3314


no limite ? parece me "normal"


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

baojoao disse:


> Há pouco tempo passei aí numa volta de bike e quase não tinha água. Foi uma desilusão. Nem para a foto parámos.


Eu passei por lá em Setembro ou até inícios de Outubro, e estava quase morto o rio, como nunca o tinha visto.
.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

srr disse:


> no limite ? parece me "normal"


Tendo em conta que há 2 dias atrás estava super em baixo, agora está no limite, parece outro rio


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 16:37)

david 6 disse:


> Tendo em conta que há 2 dias atrás estava super em baixo, agora está no limite, parece outro rio


Enquanto Montargil e Maranhão não estiverem a 100% dificilmente haverá grande cheia no Sorraia.

A ultima vez que vi as lezírias tapadas de água foi na depressão Elsa em dezembro de 2019.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 17:30)

Depois de duas horas de muita chuva em Coimbra, a Ribeira de Santa Apolónia, vai com um caudal bastante elevado.


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Depois de duas horas de muita chuva em Coimbra, a Ribeira de Santa Apolónia, vai com um caudal bastante elevado.


Coimbra é uma zona de risco, tem muitas ribeiras e a serra da Aveleira a encher essas ribeiras.

Costuma haver muitas cheias por aí?


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 18:16)

Tanto sedimento para assorear o Mondego a jusante do açude...


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

LMMS disse:


> Coimbra é uma zona de risco, tem muitas ribeiras e a serra da Aveleira a encher essas ribeiras.
> 
> Costuma haver muitas cheias por aí?


Na zona do bairro de Santa Apolónia, que eu tenha conhecimento, não costuma haver cheias. É mais problemático na zona dos Fornos, mas desde que fizeram obras na passagem hidráulica da ribeira dos Fornos sob o IC2 a situação melhorou muito.

Antes era assim, em pleno IC2:




Foto de Rita Fernandes de Carvalho


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 19:20)

Segundo a Edia, Monte da Vinha teve um pico de 879m3/s de caudal.
E encaixou 124hm3 em 6 dias, é muita água!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2022 às 20:43)

*Barragem de Odeleite*


*Pego do Inferno (Tavira)*


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

Na bacia do Tejo tínhamos às 19h:
416m3/s a chegar a Cabril e 363m3/s a Castelo de Bode. Agora sim, estão a encher.

O rio Ocreza está a chegar a Pracana com um caudal de 430m3/s. Uma grande cheia. A barragem já está a descarregar.

No Douro temos 1000m3/s a chegar à Régua e quase 2000m3/s a Crestuma. 
O Tâmega chega ao Torrão com um caudal de quase 600m3/s.

O Mondego está a chegar à Agueira com um caudal de quase 500m3/s. A barragem está a 67%.


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 20:52)

Mondego na Ponte dos Juncais, Fornos de Algodres




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				








Fotografia de Livia Patricio


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

Nickname disse:


> *Rio Dão*, concelho de Penalva do Castelo
> Não é raro a água passar por cima desta ponte, está quase...



Águeda hoje, intervalo de 5h30min entre ambas as fotos.








retiradas do facebook "Jornal Soberania do Povo"

Consequência dos 90mm caídos na encosta Ocidental do Caramulo




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Crestuma no Douro já acima dos 2000m3/s, mas ainda longe de problemas.
A sorte é os espanhóis terem as barragens vazias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:47)

*Atualização 23h*

Tejo: 1260 m3/s a chegar ao Fratel.

Douro: 2320 m3/s em Crestuma.

Mondengo: 600 m3/s em Aguieira.


----------



## FJC (13 Dez 2022 às 01:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Atualização 23h*
> 
> Tejo: 1260 m3/s a chegar ao Fratel.
> 
> ...


Realmente com o que choveu na serra da estrela, Aguieira 600, e Cabril 500 m3/s, começa a ser muita água a entrar... E para não meterem a Bouça a descarregar, Cabril não está a turbinar no máximo...
Fratel a descarregar 1400m3/s....


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 01:52)

Bouça não é problema, é uma barragem de fio, simplesmente não há razão para Cabril turbinar o máximo em horas mortas de energia e muito menos com a barragem ainda nos 65%.

O Tejo está a levar agora com o leito de cheia do Ocreza, Pracana descarrega 400 m3/s e deve continuar assim muito tempo com a barragem praticamente a ir aos 100%. Com o Fratel nos 1400, Belver vai a caminho dos 2000 m3/s... só queria ser uma mosca para ver


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 02:35)

Rio Balsemão a passar em Lamego com um caudal forte.
Desagua no rio Varosa, que por sua vez é afluente do Douro



*Por sua vez temos aqui o Rio Varosa*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 05:45)

Rio Tejo, Almourol com 2500 m3/s... Brutal.


----------



## diogogrosso (13 Dez 2022 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Em que site conseguem ver em tempo real a cota de armazenamento das barragens? No site do SNIRH não encontro essa parte, aonde aparece aquele esquema com a agua que está a entrar e a sair e a cota.
Obrigado.


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 09:35)

O que há:









						VOST.PT | RIOS
					

Aqui podes encontrar a informação actualizada sobre o Estado das Barragens e Rios de Portugal.




					rios.vost.pt
				











						Barragens.pt - Início
					

Vê num mapa o estado de armazenamento das barragens em Portugal



					barragens.pt


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 09:58)

A quem achava que a Agueira estava há dias a descarregar demais, aqui está ela agora a cumprir a sua função:






O Tejo à beira de uma cheia.
A Cabril entram 600m3/s e só saiem 100m3/s.
A Castelo de Bode entram 530m3/s e não sai nada.
Pracana está cheia e a descarregar 340m3/s.

E ainda assim no Fratel passam 1400m3/s e em Belver *2000m3/s*.

Do lado espanhol estão a chegar *4750m3/s *à barragem de Alcântara! O que vale é que ainda só está a 57% e a albufeira é enorme.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (13 Dez 2022 às 10:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bouça não é problema, é uma barragem de fio, simplesmente não há razão para Cabril turbinar o máximo em horas mortas de energia e muito menos com a barragem ainda nos 65%.
> 
> O Tejo está a levar agora com o leito de cheia do Ocreza, Pracana descarrega 400 m3/s e deve continuar assim muito tempo com a barragem praticamente a ir aos 100%. Com o Fratel nos 1400, Belver vai a caminho dos 2000 m3/s... só queria ser uma mosca para ver


Ainda este ano (2022) a central do Cabril vai descarregar e a central de Castelo do Bode não pode ser utilizada porque ainda não atingiu a cota determinada pela Resolução de Conselho de Ministros. Por conseguinte, a EDP está a transferir água do Cabril para Castelo do Bode (passando pelo fio de água Bouçã), de forma a poder equilibrar os reservatórios do Zêzere. A água turbinada pelo Cabril não está, por enquanto, a encher ainda mais o Tejo e fica ainda no Zêzere.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 10:10)

AnDré disse:


> Do lado espanhol estão a chegar *4750m3/s *à barragem de Alcântara! O que vale é que ainda só está a 57% e a albufeira é enorme.


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

A barragem de Alcântara ainda tem muito encaixe.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (13 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

A Albufeira do Alqueva subiu 30 cm em 24 horas, o que representa um "mar" de água armazenada, numa área de influência de regadio gigante. 
Esta poderá ser uma oportunidade única neste Outono/Inverno para se fazer face a secas recorrentes.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

4750m3/s é um número impressionante para a realidade recente de toda esta região da peninsula… O que mostra bem o modo de enchimento das grande barragens (plurianuais), armazenam a água de uma cheia excepcional durante 2-4 anos.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (13 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Certamente que sim, vamos ver onde chega até ao final desta semana.
> ________________
> Entretanto, a ARBVS já atualizou os dados:
> Maranhão: *53% *
> Montargil: *55% *


E bem que estava a precisar...quem viu estas 2 albufeiras no final do verão, parecia impossível que tal acontecesse. 
A Praia Fluvial do Gameiro continuará assim a ser um destino fabuloso no próximo Verão


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (13 Dez 2022 às 10:34)

A exploração da Aguieira que é de fins múltiplos obedece a uma regra preconizada em função do caudal afluente. Segue uma curva guia para evitar que o açude de Coimbra atinja o seu limite de débito de água. Desta forma, mesmo que a Aguieira esteja a 8 metros do máximo, é normal que a central da Raiva esteja a plena produção e a descarregar. Age-se em antecipação para evitar males maiores. Já é a 2ª vez que a Raiva descarrega para aliviar o abaixamento de cota da Aguieira.
O rio Alva está com caudal muito forte e parte desta água é transferida para a Aguieira e outra parte acaba por ir a jusante da Raiva. 
No fundo, Mondego e Lima são os 2 rios que necessitam de maior acompanhamento e gestão de caudais.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 10:41)

Entretanto já saiu o boletim de armazenamento das albufeiras com data do dia de ontem.

Beliche subiu 12% na última semana e Odeleite 14%.

Notáveis recuperações na bacia do Guadiana! No próximo boletim, daqui a uma semana, muitas devem estar cheias.


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2022 às 10:52)

Diria que em Penacova o Mondego terá um caudal de aproximadamente 400m3/s tendo em conta os dados dos caudais de saída da Raiva e Fronhas.
Para o açude em Coimbra seria necessário somar o caudal do rio Ceira, mas infelizmente não há dados disponíveis.


----------



## bukowski (13 Dez 2022 às 11:12)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto já saiu o boletim de armazenamento das albufeiras com data do dia de ontem.
> 
> Beliche subiu 12% na última semana e Odeleite 14%.
> 
> Notáveis recuperações na bacia do Guadiana! No próximo boletim, daqui a uma semana, muitas devem estar cheias.



mesmo com essa recuperação visível, para fazer face ao aumento previsível de anos secos, ainda é pouco, não?
pergunto por desconhecimento de causa (só há pouco tempo comecei a interessar-me por este tema).


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Impressionante, o que está a acontecer, isto é algo que só se vê uma vez num século.
Infelizmente o Tejo vai ver uma grande cheia.
Segurança para todos, boa sorte.
Lá vou eu ter que ir novamente ir limpar a Barbearia do meu velhote em Alcântara.
Adeus Seca!!!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 11:30)

bukowski disse:


> mesmo com essa recuperação visível, para fazer face ao aumento previsível de anos secos, ainda é pouco, não?
> pergunto por desconhecimento de causa (só há pouco tempo comecei a interessar-me por este tema).


É pouco, mas também ainda só estamos a 12 de Dezembro. É expectável que até Março vá havendo alguma escorrência.

De qualquer forma e face à irregularidade da precipitação vs consumo de água (quer seja pela agricultura, turismo, golfe, jardins, etc, etc.) eu sou da opinião que a região do Algarve precisava de pelo menos mais um ou duas barragens. E não faltam vales nos serros algarvios para isso.
Provavelmente iriam passar grande parte do tempo com armazenamentos inferiores a 40%. Mas em episódios de precipitação extrema, garantiam água. Além de que pouparia as barragens já existentes.


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 11:34)

Barragem do Caia sobe 2,5 metros em 24 horas​









						Barragem do Caia sobe 2,5 metros em 24 horas | Rádio Elvas
					






					radioelvas.com


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2022 às 11:40)

Grande parte do problema resume-se a só ter começado a chover a sul no início deste mês. Ainda assim boa recuperação a Sotavento mas no panorama  geral, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve com grande déficit ainda. A chave agora está na continuação das chuvas e de preferência um evento mais significativo que atinja o Baixo Alentejo( Vale do Sado) e Barlavento. Por incrível que pareça têm aparecido temporais em todo o lado e essa zona não consegue um evento com precipitação >50mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 11:50)

Thomar disse:


> Barragem do Caia sobe 2,5 metros em 24 horas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subida de 13% em 24 horas! Até amanhã deve ultrapassar os 70%.


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 11:59)

AnDré disse:


> Subida de 13% em 24 horas! Até amanhã deve ultrapassar os 70%.
> 
> Ver anexo 3346


Deviam 'esfregar' isso na cara dos ambientalistas...fazer uma barragem em PT é um calvário cheio de 'falsas narrativas'...agora plantar eólicas nos cimos dos montes já não há problema.
Por aqui se vê a tripla função das barragens...armazenamento/abastecimento, produção eléctrica e ainda prevenção de cheias...


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

Belver


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02FULw5DUtiDAwCRXHXdNSAmaKYf3ZQo96amXCMs1ftV7qEyEa2tsco6GEgY6vhT8yl&id=100001568591068


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 12:20)

AnDré disse:


> É pouco, mas também ainda só estamos a 12 de Dezembro. É expectável que até Março vá havendo alguma escorrência.
> 
> De qualquer forma e face à irregularidade da precipitação vs consumo de água (quer seja pela agricultura, turismo, golfe, jardins, etc, etc.) eu sou da opinião que a região do Algarve precisava de pelo menos mais um ou duas barragens. E não faltam vales nos serros algarvios para isso.
> Provavelmente iriam passar grande parte do tempo com armazenamentos inferiores a 40%. Mas em episódios de precipitação extrema, garantiam água. Além de que pouparia as barragens já existentes.


O problema das barragens é que existem ecossistemas únicos que ficariam irremediavelmente ameaçados ou destruídos. Pessoalmente parece-me que a ligação do Pomarão a Odeleite seria a forma mais rápida e barata de resolver o problema em conjunto com a construção de pequenas barragens agrícolas, coisa que não sucede desde os anos 80. E ainda existem margem para um maior aproveitamento dos aquíferos.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 12:24)

fernandinand disse:


> Deviam 'esfregar' isso na cara dos ambientalistas...fazer uma barragem em PT é um calvário cheio de 'falsas narrativas'...agora plantar eólicas nos cimos dos montes já não há problema.
> Por aqui se vê a tripla função das barragens...armazenamento/abastecimento, produção eléctrica e ainda prevenção de cheias...


Eu sou muito crítico das eólicas, aqui em Inglaterra as eólicas onshore são proibidas para não estragar a paisagem. Quanto às barragens existem situações muito particulares de ecossistemas únicos e património genético nacional que acaba destruído, caso do saramugo no Vascão ou do Quercus marianica na ribeira de Seixe, para dar dois exemplos. Por isso em alguns locais não se devem fazer barragens.

Sabe qual deveria ser a prioridade nacional? Aumento da eficiência energética e da poupança e não do consumo.


----------



## Stinger (13 Dez 2022 às 12:27)

frederico disse:


> Eu sou muito crítico das eólicas, aqui em Inglaterra as eólicas onshore são proibidas para não estragar a paisagem. Quanto às barragens existem situações muito particulares de ecossistemas únicos e património genético nacional que acaba destruído, caso do saramugo no Vascão ou do Quercus marianica na ribeira de Seixe, para dar dois exemplos. Por isso em alguns locais não se devem fazer barragens.
> 
> Sabe qual deveria ser a prioridade nacional? Aumento da eficiência energética e da poupança e não do consumo.


Isso é tudo muito giro mas necessitas de solucoes para o imediato e as eolicas apesar se ficar um pouco mal paisagistico a verdade é que ajuda muito e é energia limpa 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 12:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Grande parte do problema resume-se a só ter começado a chover a sul no início deste mês. Ainda assim boa recuperação a Sotavento mas no panorama  geral, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve com grande déficit ainda. A chave agora está na continuação das chuvas e de preferência um evento mais significativo que atinja o Baixo Alentejo( Vale do Sado) e Barlavento. Por incrível que pareça têm aparecido temporais em todo o lado e essa zona não consegue um evento com precipitação >50mm.


Bom, seria acabar Dezembro nos 50 a 60 %, mas para isso acontecer seria preciso vir outro evento extremo como aconteceu no dia 5. Tem chovido mas está aquém dos valores de precipitação registados na 2ª quinzena de Dezembro de 2009 em que foi mais generalizada e acumulados bem maiores.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 12:29)

frederico disse:


> Eu sou muito crítico das eólicas, aqui em Inglaterra as eólicas onshore são proibidas para não estragar a paisagem. Quanto às barragens existem situações muito particulares de ecossistemas únicos e património genético nacional que acaba destruído, caso do saramugo no Vascão ou do Quercus marianica na ribeira de Seixe, para dar dois exemplos. Por isso em alguns locais não se devem fazer barragens.
> 
> Sabe qual deveria ser a prioridade nacional? Aumento da eficiência energética e da poupança e não do consumo.


Por maior que seja a eficiência energética, quando o mundo converge para a total eletrificação de tudo, não há como diminuir o consumo. Quanto muito manter.


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

frederico disse:


> aqui em Inglaterra as eólicas onshore são proibidas para não estragar a paisagem


Mas vão deixar de ser.

https://www.reuters.com/world/uk/uk...ation-approval-onshore-wind-farms-2022-12-06/


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 12:51)

frederico disse:


> Eu sou muito crítico das eólicas, aqui em Inglaterra as eólicas onshore são proibidas para não estragar a paisagem. Quanto às barragens existem situações muito particulares de ecossistemas únicos e património genético nacional que acaba destruído, caso do saramugo no Vascão ou do Quercus marianica na ribeira de Seixe, para dar dois exemplos. Por isso em alguns locais não se devem fazer barragens.
> 
> Sabe qual deveria ser a prioridade nacional? Aumento da eficiência energética e da poupança e não do consumo.


Se forem proibidas devem ser todos ignorantes por aí...a eficiência de uma turbina offshore é muito maior...aliás, até deviam começar a 'decommission' as turbinas onshore mais antigas e libertar um pouco os montes onde não faz sentido nenhum ter eólicas...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

Barragem do Caia subiu 3 metros em cerca de 2:30h:


Barragem do Abrilongo já está cheia:


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

O Tejo continua a subir no lado Espanhol.
+19,69hm3 na última hora em Alcântara. O que dá um caudal médio de quase 5500m3/s.

A Cedilho também está a chegar muita água e a barragem está cheia. O Tejo do lado de cá também está a subir.
1500m3/s a chegar ao Fratel e 2100m3/s a Belver.

Castelo de Bode também a subir a bom ritmo. Já nos 81%.


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 12:56)

AnDré disse:


> Por maior que seja a eficiência energética, quando o mundo converge para a total eletrificação de tudo, não há como diminuir o consumo. Quanto muito manter.


Exacto, o futuro será elétrico, mas ainda falta muito.

Se por milagre os veículos elétricos baixassem de preço não temos sequer infraestrutura elétrica para tal em grande escala, imaginem o problema enorme que é por exemplo nas cidades ter capacidade de carregamento em todas as garagens etc, todo esse consumo ao longo da noite.

E mesmo para manter, também será necessário muito autoconsumo com painéis solares e injetar o excesso não consumido na rede, mas pelo que li nós ainda não temos infraestrutura para a massificação de micro-produção distribuída. E somos um país pobre, infelizmente as famílias medias não têm muita capacidade de investir.

Sobre as eólicas, vi qualquer coisa noutro post, custaram-nos muito caro durante a última década, acumulamos déficits gigantescos, penso que a certa altura ultrapassou os 5 mil milhões, mas agora elas finalmente estão a gerar grandes poupanças e o défice/dívida tarifária vai quase desaparecer no próximo ano.

O que se está a passar agora, é que antes tínhamos que pagar de qualquer forma as tarifas garantidas, ou seja, pagavamos o diferencial do preço de mercado mais baixo em relação ao preço garantido.

Agora está a suceder o inverso, como o custo da energia no mercado é bem superior à tarifa garantida, os produtores eólicos devolvem ao sistema essa diferença limpando essa dívida histórica que só em juros nos custou centenas milhões. Mas de realçar que foi preciso o Covid e uma guerra para chegarmos a este ponto do custo no mercado ser superior à tarifa garantida


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2022 às 12:56)

AnDré disse:


> O Tejo continua a subir no lado Espanhol.
> +19,69hm3 na última hora em Alcântara. O que dá um caudal médio de quase 5500m3/s.
> 
> A Cedilho também está a chegar muita água e a barragem está cheia. O Tejo do lado de cá também está a subir.
> ...


Não percebo, alcântara, está a 50% , qual a necessidade.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 13:01)

Vejam o caudal de Monte da Vinha e a linha de subida no Alqueva.
Aguieira está a fazer o seu trabalho, está a entrar + 550m3/s, subiu 10% desde ontem.
Parabéns a quem tem gerido a barragem!!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

Ribeira Grande, em Fronteira. Maranhão está a receber muita água também.


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

Mr.Jet disse:


> mas agora elas finalmente estão a gerar grandes poupanças e o défice/dívida tarifária vai quase desaparecer no próximo ano.


Convém referir que já pagas-te grande parte desse défice anteriormente, através da luz mais cara da UE durante a última década...


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

srr disse:


> Não percebo, alcântara, está a 50% , qual a necessidade.



Mas de Alcântara não está a sair nada.
O que está a chegar a Cedilho são os afluentes a jusante de Alcântara. Nomeadamente do rio Erges, Ponsul, Sever, etc... E como Cedilho está cheia, já está a descarregar.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 13:16)

AnDré disse:


> Mas de Alcântara não está a sair nada.
> O que está a chegar a Cedilho são os afluentes a jusante de Alcântara. Nomeadamente do rio Erges, Ponsul, Sever, etc... E como Cedilho está cheia, já está a descarregar.


Nem quero imaginar se Alcântara já estivesse cheia, ia ser uma cheia monumental em várias zonas na bacia do Tejo em Portugal.
Mesmo com Alcântara fechada, penso que vai haver cheias no Tejo.


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 13:26)

fernandinand disse:


> Convém referir que já pagas-te grande parte desse défice anteriormente, através da luz mais cara da UE durante a última década...


Eu referi várias vezes, só em juros foi muito dinheiro.
Mas uma vez limpa a dívida e como eu não acredito que futuramente mesmo com situação mundial estabilizada, esperemos, a energia desça de novo abaixo das tarifas garantidas, e aí passaremos a poupar de forma líquida. E os parques atuais irão sendo modernizados com geradores mais potentes e eficientes.

Claro que chegar aí foi com grandes custos das famílias portuguesas e da competitividade da economia nacional.

Mas temos mesmo que nos livrar do fóssil, e nem falo apenas do clima, até para deixarmos de alimentar certos regimes. A invasão russa não foi agora por mero acaso, o Putin sabe que numa década e com outros progressos, como no hidrogénio, estes seriam os últimos anos em que poderia sequestrar a Europa pela dependência do gás russo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:28)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche, ao menos tira-se alguma coisa de positivo nisto tudo, limpeza do rio desta praga de jacintos


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 13:33)

Almourol, já com caudal acima dos 4000m3/s, 
Isto vai dar problema!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:34)

Tejo nos *4400 m3/s* em Almourol  

Zêzere e Alcântara estão a fazer o seu trabalho, se não tinhamos catástrofe na lezíria.


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2022 às 14:13)

O Mondego já deve ir com ~600m3/s em Penacova.




E já se reflete na cota do rio:


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

Rio Sorraia entre Fajarda e Biscainho, na ponte do Rebolo, ainda se passa apesar de já ter o sinal de estrada submersa no inicio da estrada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 14:29)

Alerta Máximo na Barragem de Cedillo, Atenção Tejo!

"Bandera roja en la Central Hidroeléctrica de Cedillo (CC). No sé muy bien qué significa, pero no debe de ser bueno. Gracias Joaqui Nevado Semedo por el vídeo."


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alerta Máximo na Barragem de Cedillo, Atenção Tejo!
> 
> "Bandera roja en la Central Hidroeléctrica de Cedillo (CC). No sé muy bien qué significa, pero no debe de ser bueno. Gracias Joaqui Nevado Semedo por el vídeo."



A atingir a cota máxima... 

Alcantara é capaz de atingir os 2000 hm3 ainda hoje (2/3 da capacidade).


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

Bandeira vermelha e uma sirene a tocar,  numa barragem, não são garantidamente boas notícias.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

srr disse:


> Não percebo, alcântara, está a 50% , qual a necessidade.


Não é o caso pois já aqui foi dito que a Cedillo chega sobretudo água dos afluentes, mas as barragens de betão, que como todas as estruturas se deformam, têm um limite de enchimento (em cota) em função do tempo. Para que a estrutura possa acomodar nos encontros laterais o excesso de carga hidrostática sem causar danos ligeiros como fendilhações etc etc. Esses limites são difíceis de atingir em regimes de precipitação como os nossos, mas…


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 14:45)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alerta Máximo na Barragem de Cedillo, Atenção Tejo!
> 
> "Bandera roja en la Central Hidroeléctrica de Cedillo (CC). No sé muy bien qué significa, pero no debe de ser bueno. Gracias Joaqui Nevado Semedo por el vídeo."


Pelo sinal sonoro deverá ser a abertura dos descarregadores de emergência...cheias no delta do Tejo já são uma certeza...se serão históricas, as próximas horas o diram...


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 14:45)

dahon disse:


> Mas vão deixar de ser.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/uk/uk...ation-approval-onshore-wind-farms-2022-12-06/


Não está nada decidido. O eleitorado conservador é muito agarrado à manutenção das paisagens tradicionais. O próprio Rei Carlos é grande defensor da manutenção das paisagens tradicionais e da arquitectura tradicional. Enquanto que em Portugal o povo quer obras e mais obras e cimento, aqui no Reino Unido não é assim. É o contrário. Por isso a proibição do onshore e a aposta nas eólicas em offshore.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 14:51)

fernandinand disse:


> Pelo sinal sonoro deverá ser a abertura dos descarregadores de emergência...cheias no delta do Tejo já são uma certeza...se serão históricas, as próximas horas o diram...


Historicamente somos um país de cheias. É a nossa realidade. Estamos mal acostumados porque temos tido décadas mais secas e porque as barragens regularizam os cursos de vários rios. Portugal é um país com um pico de precipitação nos meses de Inverno e com relevo acidentado e chuvas de carácter torrencial. As águas tendem a descer as encostas e a acumular em vales e depressões. Estas chuvas são essenciais para compensar a estação seca e os anos secos, e o problema não está na Natureza mas no Homem que constrói mal e onde não deve. A desarborização e os solos erodidos agravam o problema. Não somos um país de planícies com solos profundos e precipitação igualmente distribuída ao longo de todo o ano como acontece na maior parte da Europa. Dito isto, nas últimas décadas Portugal sofreu uma expansão urbana brutal e desordenada com a ocupação de leitos de cheia e de vales onde no passado se acumulava água e ninguém queria viver, apesar de nos anos 60 pessoas como Orlando Ribeiro ou Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles terem avisado o que iria suceder. Nasceu uma classe média urbana e suburbana desenraizada do mundo rural e da sabedoria dos antigos, desligada da Natureza, que vê como inimiga e coisa do passado. Tradicionalmente, gerações atrás, os portugueses fugiam da linha da costa, dos vales e dos cursos de água.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2022 às 14:53)

Rio Mondego, esta manhã, em Coimbra. Vai bastante cheio, mas ainda dentro da margens.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 14:53)

Ai, nada bom!!
Preparem-se, bacia do Tejo vai ter problema, mesmo sem Alcântara a descarregar, algo inédito e nunca visto.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 14:55)

frederico disse:


> Não está nada decidido. O eleitorado conservador é muito agarrado à manutenção das paisagens tradicionais. O próprio Rei Carlos é grande defensor da manutenção das paisagens tradicionais e da arquitectura tradicional. Enquanto que em Portugal o povo quer obras e mais obras e cimento, aqui no Reino Unido não é assim. É o contrário. Por isso a proibição do onshore e a aposta nas eólicas em offshore.


@frederico o offshore do Reino Unido está em áreas cuja profundidade varia entre 0 e 40 metros de profundidade.
Em Portugal, só estou a ver a Ria de Aveiro ou a Ria Formosa com condições equivalentes. Ou então nos estuários do Tejo e Sado. Nenhuma destas regiões me parece ambientalmente favorável à construção de parques eólicos.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 14:58)

AnDré disse:


> @frederico o offshore do Reino Unido está em áreas cuja profundidade varia entre 0 e 40 metros de profundidade.
> Em Portugal, só estou a ver a Ria de Aveiro ou a Ria Formosa com condições equivalentes. Ou então nos estuários do Tejo e Sado. Nenhuma destas regiões me parece ambientalmente favorável à construção de parques eólicos.


Sim eu tenho consciência disso. O que se faz no Mar do Norte é provavelmente impossível em Portugal. Na costa algarvia é impensável, o sector turístico jamais aceitaria tal coisa. Talvez a Baía de Setúbal fosse uma hipótese, mas mais uma vez não estou a ver o sector turístico a aceitar.


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A atingir a cota máxima...
> 
> Alcantara é capaz de atingir os 2000 hm3 ainda hoje (2/3 da capacidade).


segundo os dados daqui:embalses.net/pantano-952-cedillo.html
já estará a 97.48%


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Não é o caso pois já aqui foi dito que a Cedillo chega sobretudo água dos afluentes, mas as barragens de betão, que como todas as estruturas se deformam, têm um limite de enchimento (em cota) em função do tempo. Para que a estrutura possa acomodar nos encontros laterais o excesso de carga hidrostática sem causar danos ligeiros como fendilhações etc etc. Esses limites são difíceis de atingir em regimes de precipitação como os nossos, mas…


O Sever é um dos afluentes e que vê grande parte do seu curso como leito da barragem de Cedillo. Com as chuvas intensas na Serra de S. Mamede, não estranhava que fosse cheio com uma enchente histórica.


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2022 às 15:04)

LMMS disse:


> Ai, nada bom!!
> Preparem-se, bacia do Tejo vai ter problema, mesmo sem Alcântara a descarregar, algo inédito e nunca visto.


Que influência tem a água que chega de montante na zona de estuário? Sendo uma zona tão larga e com grande influência do mar, os efeitos são poucos, ou pode levar a cheias como as que acontecem no curso normal do rio?


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Alcântara subiu 100hm3 em 6 horas, Meu Deus!!
Alqueva subiu 120hm3 em 6 dias, só por comparação.
Isto não augura nada de bom, esperemos que Alcântara não abra as comportas tão cedo.


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

frederico disse:


> Não está nada decidido. O eleitorado conservador é muito agarrado à manutenção das paisagens tradicionais. O próprio Rei Carlos é grande defensor da manutenção das paisagens tradicionais e da arquitectura tradicional. Enquanto que em Portugal o povo quer obras e mais obras e cimento, aqui no Reino Unido não é assim. É o contrário. Por isso a proibição do onshore e a aposta nas eólicas em offshore.


O tradicional deve ser ali por volta da revolução industrial, segundo a aprovação de uma nova mina de carvão.
https://www.bbc.com/news/explainers-56023895
Porque não voltar ao smog, também já foi muito tradicional no UK.

Agora fora destas questões pouco práticas, o UK tem um problema energético muito grave para resolver. E só se resolve com o aumento da capacidade instalada. Não tem muito por onde fugir.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

dahon disse:


> O tradicional deve ser ali por volta da revolução industrial, segundo a aprovação de uma nova mina de carvão.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/explainers-56023895
> Porque não voltar ao smog, também já foi muito tradicional no UK.
> 
> Agora fora destas questões pouco praticas, o UK tem um problema energético muito grave para resolver. E só se resolve com o aumento da capacidade instalada. Não tem muito por onde fugir.


A possibilidade de existência de fracking, eólicas onshore ou reabertura de minas de carvão tem sido visto como uma traição pelo eleitorado conservador.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 15:09)

kikofra disse:


> Que influência tem a água que chega de montante na zona de estuário? Sendo uma zona tão larga e com grande influência do mar, os efeitos são poucos, ou pode levar a cheias como as que acontecem no curso normal do rio?


Basta ver o histórico de cheias na bacia do Tejo, para ver os estragos que pode fazer.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:10)

Na reportagem da RTP 3, a jornalista que está em Campo Maior, acabou de informar que a Barragem do Maranhão está a ficar cheia e que não se descartam descargas. Não sei se é assim tão linear, mas pela quantidade de água que estava a entrar na albufeira (a ponte de Figueira e Barros estava submersa) creio que não é uma situação a excluir...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 15:11)

LMMS disse:


> Alcântara subiu 100hm3 em 6 horas, Meu Deus!!
> Alqueva subiu 120hm3 em 6 dias, só por comparação.
> Isto não augura nada de bom, esperemos que Alcântara não abra as comportas tão cedo.


Vamos ter calma e nada de alarmismos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Na reportagem da RTP 3, a jornalista que está em Campo Maior, acabou de informar que a Barragem do Maranhão está a ficar cheia e que não se descartam descargas. Não sei se é assim tão linear, mas pela quantidade de água que estava a entrar na albufeira (a ponte de Figueira e Barros estava submersa) creio que não é uma situação a excluir...



se o Maranhão descarregar vai inundar todas as áreas envolventes do Rio Sorraia, mas eu vi nos regantes que quer Maranhão quer Montargil estavam nos 50 e pouco %


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (13 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

Já foi acionado o Plano de Emergência para cheias na bacia do Tejo, que podem afetar a região de Santarém: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.si...rgencia-para-cheias-na-Bacia-do-Tejo-03b9a672


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

Não sei se será disparate o que estou a pensar, mas se estivessem convencidos que Alcantara encheria talvez já estaria a descarregar um pouco e Cedillo já teria começado a descarregar mais cedo?
Sempre seria melhor cheias modestas mas controladas que descontroladas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:21)

david 6 disse:


> se o Maranhão descarregar vai inundar todas as áreas envolventes do Rio Sorraia, mas eu vi nos regantes que quer Maranhão quer Montargil estavam nos 50 e pouco %


Era também o que eu li e vi nos posts aqui colocados. Mas vi a senhora com muita certeza naquilo que disse...









						Direto RTP3 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Emissão em direto RTP3 com toda a informação nacional e internacional, análise, política, economia, ciência, desporto e sociedade.  Informação de confiança disponível em várias plataformas.




					www.rtp.pt
				



Se retrocederem para as 14.45 dá para ver a imagem da ponte em Figueira e Barros; às 15h começa com a reportagem desde Campo Maior e a jornalista afirma isso no final da reportagem


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

LMMS disse:


> Basta ver o histórico de cheias na bacia do Tejo, para ver os estragos que pode fazer.


encontrei isto a quem interessar:



			https://apambiente.pt/sites/default/files/_SNIAMB_A_APA/Publicacoes/Tagides/TAGIDES_01.pdf
		

Do que vi, os efeitos costumam ser na zona de rio e não do estuário(?), mas parecem ser brutais em algumas ocasiões


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Acabei de ver esta publicação!!


Não sei se é verdade.... Confirmem


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Era também o que eu li e vi nos posts aqui colocados. Mas vi a senhora com muita certeza naquilo que disse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim tava agora a mostrar também na zona de Avis as pontes submersas, Maranhão a receber mesmo muita água


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2022 às 15:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Acabei de ver esta publicação!!


 
Ia publicar isso mesmo mas não tem nada mais de informação


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:27)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Acabei de ver esta publicação!!



ih, lá vai o Sorraia inundar, já vou ter de avisar o meu pai porque ele trabalha em Santo Estevão e quando vier à noite vai ter de atravessar o Sorraia entre o Biscainho e a Fajarda e ai inunda sempre primeiro, vai ter de ir dar a volta a Coruche


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 15:31)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vamos ter calma e nada de alarmismos.


Não é alarmismo, é constatação!
Quem mora em zonas que costuma ter cheia no bacia do Tejo, que comece já a proteger os seus bens.
A água vai chegar....


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:37)

Almourol ainda não passou os 5 mil m3/s, é uma cheia normal do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:39)

noticia do Notícias do Sorraia, vejam a quantidade de jacintos que vai pelo rio abaixo, acabar com esta praga de planta invasora

https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?ref=watch_permalink&v=1770456800001891&t=0


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 15:43)

é esta a ponte de Figueira e Barros que se referem certo?
impressionante a diferença


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

Uma nota. O ideal agora depois destas chuvas seria uma onda de frio bem dura. Porquê? Para evitar o desenvolvimento de fungos que afectam o montado.


----------



## PedroSarrico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

Impressionante que ainda há algumas semanas víamos reportagens na TV do Tejo quase seco em Santarém e de barragens tão vazias e com ruínas à vista, e agora tudo isso está alagado.


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2022 às 15:46)

Cedillo continua a subir apesar de a ritmo mais lento https://www.embalses.net/pantano-952-cedillo.html


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 15:47)

Alcântara a chegar aos 61%, ontem estava a 53%.
Dados a reter da cheia de 89 de Almourol.
Está a chegar aos 5000m3/s, vai passar isso hoje, de certeza.


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Almourol ainda não passou os 5 mil m3/s, é uma cheia normal do Tejo.


Por enquanto...


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

Esperemos que o que está previsto ainda cair hoje, que não vá para o Tejo, mas que fique mais a sul.
Mas as previsões para os próximos 10 dias ainda prevê muita chuva na bacia do Tejo.
Não é preciso adivinhar o que vai acontecer se e quando Alcântara abrir a goela.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 15:58)

O Rio Caia tem estado a subir ao longo da tarde. Ás 15:30h ia assim:


A Barragem do Caia amanhã já deve estar nos 70%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 16:10)

Tejo no Tramagal


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

O mais certo é amanhã Caia estar a descarregar!!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 16:16)

LMMS disse:


> O mais certo é amanhã Caia estar a descarregar!!


Isso tenho algumas dúvidas, ainda não se formou a ilha. A menos que seja necessário descarregar por causa do paredão estar em mau estado como se fala nas redes sociais, não sei se é verdade.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 16:24)

LMMS disse:


> Esperemos que o que está previsto ainda cair hoje, que não vá para o Tejo, mas que fique mais a sul.
> Mas as previsões para os próximos 10 dias ainda prevê muita chuva na bacia do Tejo.
> Não é preciso adivinhar o que vai acontecer se e quando Alcântara abrir a goela.


Perante a crise energética que atravessamos, não me parece que Alcântara venha a descarregar. Acredito sim que vai estar dias a fio a turbinar ao máximo. E só isso são mais de 1000m3/s a sair. Ou seja, o Tejo vai manter-se cheio por uns dias.


----------



## Luis Martins (13 Dez 2022 às 16:29)

A barragem do Maranhão para encher tão rapido , teve que receber mesmo muita chuva. Ainda é uma barragem com 205 hm3 , não é propriamente pequena.


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

Lis perto de sair do leito


Nascente há dois dias já debitava bem


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 16:46)

LMMS disse:


> Não é alarmismo, é constatação!
> Quem mora em zonas que costuma ter cheia no bacia do Tejo, que comece já a proteger os seus bens.
> A água vai chegar....


Nada indica que Alcantara vai descarregar. Calma.


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2022 às 16:50)

Fratel - 1700m3 ( nada de preocupante )


----------



## Gwagir (13 Dez 2022 às 17:08)

Guadiana em Badajoz a esta hora com um caudal de *1965 m3/s*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 17:14)

Por curiosidade para 2 amigos, alguém confirma o enchimento do Maranhão?…


----------



## Nickname (13 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Rio Vouga nas Termas de São Pedro do Sul, bom caudal, mas por agora nada de especial, algo que se vê várias vezes por ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:37)

Monte da Vinha com* 2,86m*...
Alqueva vai encher e bem.

Edit: *3,39m*... brutal.

Cabril a receber 650 m3/s


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:37)

zona aqui no vale da Fajarda da Ribeira de Magos/Vala Real


----------



## GeoPaulo (13 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Por curiosidade para 2 amigos, alguém confirma o enchimento do Maranhão?…


Maranhão atingiu a capacidade máxima e está a descarregar há umas horas. Coruche que se prepare.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:43)

GeoPaulo disse:


> Maranhão atingiu a capacidade máxima e está a descarregar há umas horas. Coruche que se prepare.



fotos fresquinhas acabadas de me chegar de Coruche


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 17:44)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Por curiosidade para 2 amigos, alguém confirma o enchimento do Maranhão?…


Sim, está confirmado pela ARBVS. 

*Avis: Barragem do Maranhão atingiu capacidade máxima de armazenamento*
A Associação de Regantes do Vale do Sorraia confirmou que a Barragem do Maranhão, no concelho de Avis, atingiu, esta terça feira, a sua capacidade máxima de armazenamento.
Com uma capacidade total de armazenamento de cerca de 205 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, a albufeira do Maranhão, no último dia de novembro deste ano, tinha apenas 40,8 milhões, o equivalente a 19,9% da sua capacidade máxima.
_______________________________

Entretanto, Rio Guadiana em Badajoz:


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, o Douro inunda apenas as partes mais baixas do cais junto às pontes e outros locais mais baixos.
barragem da Régua segue perto dos 1200m3/s, com tendência para aumentar.
Preocupação tambem com os dois afluentes que entram depois da barragem, logo a montante da cidade praticamente sem controlo, Rio Corgo e Varosa.

Alerta amarelo para cheias no rio Douro.​*A Proteção Civil anunciou que foi ativado um alerta amarelo de cheias para a bacia hidrográfica do rio Douro, esta terça-feira.*

A Proteção Civil diz que há previsão de chuva forte e persistente ao longo do dia de hoje e madrugada de amanhã, com trovoada.

*O Plano de Cheias para o rio Tejo também está no nível amarelo.*

As autoridades pedem à população que evite deslocações, o alerta laranja foi acionado para todo o território


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2022 às 17:52)

Maranhão 


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0xHUTQ2cziSKCp69CHv5iwL2HA9g9wxPaH4gCm3t5cczYectge9USGt2nNBZMi4CJl&id=100026873850229&sfnsn=mo


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

Fratel a descarregar com duas comportas abertas:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 17:58)

Saindo o relatório semanal do Snirh relativo a situação das barragens constata se que a 12 Dezembro as albufeiras do Guadiana tiveram um aumento brutal. No caso de Odeleite e Beliche subiram cerca de 12 a 14%.
As albufeiras do Sado subiram muito menos, ao passo que Mira, Ribeiras do Algarve e Arade basicamente está tudo no mesmo, desde o final de Novembro. 
Mesmo com o cessar das chuvas será de esperar que quase todas as albufeiras continuem a subir, daquelas que tiveram aumento, como é o caso do Guadiana..


----------



## Gwagir (13 Dez 2022 às 18:00)

Guadiana a esta hora com 2167 m3/s  5.04 m à passagem por Badajoz com uma das pontes da cidade ja cortada ao transito


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 18:01)

Capitania do Douro admite possibilidade de cheias na Régua na próxima madrugada​
O comandante da capitania do Douro admitiu esta terça-feira à Lusa a possibilidade de na próxima madrugada ocorrerem cheias no rio Douro na Régua e de na quarta-feira, pelo final da tarde, o rio galgar as margens no Porto.
"Neste momento ainda não é factor de preocupação, mas preocupa-nos a precipitação que irá cair durante a tarde e ao final do dia e os efeitos que terá nas próximas 12 horas, a que se juntará a maré cheia que ocorrerá durante a madrugada", explicou o responsável da capitania, Silva Rocha.

Neste contexto, precisou Silva Rocha, "a acontecer [invasão das zonas ribeirinhas] fará sentir-se primeiro na Régua e, passadas 13 horas, muito provavelmente no Porto".

"Estamos a acompanhar as previsões e o que são os caudais nas barragens mais importantes do rio Douro e os seus afluentes para poder ter uma previsão mais precisa", acrescentou o comandante.

Os planos de cheias das bacias do Douro e do Tejo foram elevados para o nível amarelo, segundo a Protecção Civil, que esta terça-feira alertou ainda para a possibilidade de cheias em vários outros rios e ribeiras do continente.
Numa conferência de imprensa realizada na sede da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Protecção Civil (ANEPC), em Carnaxide, Oeiras, o comandante nacional, André Fernandes, salientou que, depois de ter sido accionado em Santarém o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo, no nível amarelo, também na bacia do rio Douro foi accionado o plano de cheias para o nível amarelo.

Além destes dois rios, André Fernandes destacou que se mantém os alertas e os avisos já efectuados para diversas bacias hidrográficas devido às previsões de chuva forte e persistente durante a tarde, nomeadamente dos rios Minho, Lima, Cávado, Ave e Vouga, no Norte, além das bacias do Mondego e do Lis, no Centro.
Também se mantém os avisos para a ribeira do Livramento, na bacia do Sado, no distrito de Setúbal, e para o rio Degebe, na bacia hidrográfica do Guadiana, em Évora.
Com o agravamento previsto da situação meteorológica, também as ribeiras do Algarve podem ser afectadas, disse.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

srr disse:


> Fratel - 1700m3 ( nada de preocupante )


Já está a debitar 2050 M3/s


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

2180 m3/s à passagem por Badajoz, brutal!!!

Alqueva vai subir em flecha!!!


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 18:10)

huguh disse:


> Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, o Douro inunda apenas as partes mais baixas do cais junto às pontes e outros locais mais baixos.


Perto de galgar o cais que deverá acontecer durante a madrugada


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

O que choveu nas últimas 12 horas na bacia do Tejo no lado espanhol.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:34)

Não pode ser, o SAIH espanhol a dar quase 4000m3/s no caudal do Guadiana em Badajoz. (Deve ser erro!!)
Se isto está correto, se não é recorde de pico deve andar perto.
Estou curioso para ver a média diária do dia de hoje.
É desta que o Alqueva vai encher novamente, esperemos para ver.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 18:39)

LMMS disse:


> Não pode ser, o SAIH espanhol a dar quase 4000m3/s no caudal do Guadiana em Badajoz.
> Se isto está correto, se não é recorde de pico deve andar perto.
> Estou curioso para ver a média diária do dia de hoje.
> É desta que o Alqueva vai encher novamente, esperemos para ver.




Penso que seja um pico com erro...
Mas.. é muito curioso que parece que há duas estações em locais distintos a reportar o mesmo pico de quase 4000m3/s em Badajoz.. A confirmar-se é uma situação notável e a ter em conta.

Estação Azud de Badajoz





Estação de Charco de los Pollos:






Edit 18.45: Adição dados segunda estação.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Penso que seja um pico com erro...
> A não ser que tenha rebentado alguma coisa a montante e "adios Badajoz"
> 
> Ver anexo 3409


Já houve registos nesta estação perto destes valores em 2013 e de médias diárias nem é de pico.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 18:56)

Tem que ser erro, é impossível ter esse caudal, só pode ser erro!!
Os dados de 10 em 10 minutos pararam às 17:40, penso que acima de 5mt começa a dar erro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

LMMS disse:


> Tem que ser erro, é impossível ter esse caudal, só pode ser erro!!
> Os dados de 10 em 10 minutos pararam às 17:40, penso que acima de 5mt começa a dar erro.


E estão duas estações a reportar o mesmo erro? 

Bem.. não é impossível mas é estranho. Se ambos os equipamentos derem erro acima dos 5mts ambos poderão estar com o mesmo bug


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E estão duas estações a reportar o mesmo erro?
> 
> Bem.. não é impossível mas é estranho. Se ambos os equipamentos derem erro acima dos 5mts ambos poderão estar com o mesmo bug


É mesmo erro, basta ver os dados do nível.
Mas 2222 m3/s é qualquer coisa...
O que significa que nunca se saberá ao certo que caudal vai ter de pico, e a outra deve ser igual a esta.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 19:31)

GeoPaulo disse:


> Maranhão atingiu a capacidade máxima e está a descarregar há umas horas. Coruche que se prepare.


Estava a 53% ontem... incrível!


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 19:44)

Os espanhóis já dissem que amanhã Alcântara estará nos 80%.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 19:54)

LMMS disse:


> É mesmo erro, basta ver os dados do nível.
> Mas 2222 m3/s é qualquer coisa...
> O que significa que nunca se saberá ao certo que caudal vai ter de pico, e a outra deve ser igual a esta.


Boa. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Não fui ver os dados em tabela.

A régua de medição deve ir até aos 5m e pouco. Daí para cima o sensor magnético dá bug


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 20:13)

Monte da Vinha a chegar aos 5 metros também...






Almourol em claro leito de cheia, uns brutos 5 mil m3/s:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Monte da Vinha a chegar aos 5 metros também...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: 5,15 m no Guadiana... o Alqueva vai levar com um monstro. Almourol potencialmente a ir aos 6 mil m3/s.

*2300 m3/s* em Badajoz, autoridades começam a fazer algumas evacuações nas margens. Creio que o caudal pode subir ainda mais. Ninguém sabe se a montante do Alqueva nada está em perigo, ou está tudo pronto para receber esta água?

Alcantara em 24 horas barrou *300 hm3* de água, equivalente ao que a barragem da Aguieira tem de armazenamento neste momento... de loucos mesmo.


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Barragem da Caniçada hoje


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2022 às 21:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Update: 5,15 m no Guadiana... o Alqueva vai levar com um monstro.



Já deve estar a turbinar...
Caso contrário vai encher rápido e descarregar


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2022 às 21:08)

LMMS disse:


> Os espanhóis já dissem que amanhã Alcântara estará nos 80%.


 Continua a encaixar 100hm³ a cada 6horas...
Além dela Gabriel e Galan e Valdecanas estão a encaixar bastante água também 

E recordar que há meses andavam se a queixar por esta mesma barragem não libertar água para o Tejo ser um rio...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 21:24)

Sou um leigo nesta matéria por isso por favor expliquem-me o seguinte.. Com as barragens todas cheias e a turbinar o preço da energia não deveria cair a pique nas próximas semanas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

*Barragem do Beliche*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

Já sai da escala no Guadiana lol






Almourol teve uma correção de caudal, pelos vistos estava uns 2 mil m3/s por excesso ????


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 21:45)

Se começa a perceber que Portugal deve urgentemente colocar em prática um plano para se fazer barragens em todos os locais possíveis, mesmo que sirva só para armazenar 50 ou 100hm3 de água. Pelos vistos isto de ter chuva com regularidade para ter as barragens sempre a turbinar e com mais de 50% de água com as mudanças climáticas é uma utopia. Isto agora vai ser chove em poucos dias o que chovia num ano e depois não chove nada durante anos.
O desperdício de água nestes eventos é gritante e a água no futuro irá valer mais do que ouro.
Portugal tem que investir mais no eólico, solar e hidrogénio verde e colocar regras apertadas no gasto de água nas barragens dedicadas à produção de energia.

A obra prioritária de transvase, deve ser do Tejo para o Alqueva e do Alqueva para todo o sul.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 21:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já sai da escala no Guadiana lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois corrigiram!! Sendo assim o perigo de cheia, está mais longe.
Eu estava-me a guiar por esses valores.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2022 às 21:55)

Mondego com caudal elevado na zona do parque verde, em Coimbra, já tendo galgado as margens nalgumas zonas




Ponte do Açude com as comportas todas abertas. Infelizmente não temos dados do caudal, mas diria que deve andar perto dos 2000m3/s.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Mondego com caudal elevado na zona do parque verde, em Coimbra, já tendo galgado as margens nalgumas zonas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veremos se depois as conseguem fechar quando parar de chover, algo que não conseguiram nas últimas cheias


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sou um leigo nesta matéria por isso por favor expliquem-me o seguinte.. Com as barragens todas cheias e a turbinar o preço da energia não deveria cair a pique nas próximas semanas?


E é isso que acontece mas para já apenas em parte no mercado grossista, hoje e amanhã já houve energia até oferecida nalguns leilões, 0€, durante a madrugada.

Ao longo do dia é naturalmente mais cara, os preços que costumamos ouvir falar são máximos ou médias mas o valor difere ao longo do dia sendo mais caro nas horas de picos e mais barata nas horas de menor consumo.

Agora não esperes quedas a pique durante semanas, quanto muito isto é uma boa ajuda cá para evitar pi os loucos, por exemplo se houver grandes ondas frio na Europa e o custo do gás se descontrolar

https://www.omie.es/pt/spot-hoy

https://mercado.ren.pt/PT/Electr/InfoMercado/InfOp/MercOmel/paginas/precos.aspx


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

Mau tempo: Mais de 2.200 metros cúbicos de água entram em Alqueva vindos de Espanha​Mais de 2.200 metros cúbicos (m3) de água por segundo estão a entrar, neste momento, na albufeira do Alqueva, sobretudo devido às escorrências provocadas pelas chuvas, segundo dados da Confederação Hidrográfica do Guadiana.

Na página de Internet do sistema de monitorização espanhol da bacia do rio Guadiana, consultado pela agência Lusa, era possível constatar que, às 18:20, estavam a passar mais de 2.200 m3 por segundo (m3/s) pelo açude de Badajoz e a entrar na albufeira do Alqueva.

O mesmo sistema, designado Sistema de Informação de Redes Automáticas (SIRA) da Bacia do Guadiana, da Confederação Hidrográfica do Guadiana, tem vindo a mostrar, nas últimas horas, uma tendência crescente da quantidade de milhares de m3/s que estão a entrar no Alqueva.

Contactada pela Lusa, fonte da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas do Alqueva (EDIA), confirmou que essa água vinda de Espanha “está a aumentar”.

Fonte


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2022 às 22:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Veremos se depois as conseguem fechar quando parar de chover, algo que não conseguiram nas últimas cheias


Não sabia que isso tinha acontecido. É devido aos troncos e lixo que ficam lá presos ou foi mesmo avaria? 
Hoje tive que cortar caminho por lá, para fugir ao trânsito, e andava lá uma equipa nas comportas.


----------



## JCARL (13 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

LMMS disse:


> Se começa a perceber que Portugal deve urgentemente colocar em prática um plano para se fazer barragens em todos os locais possíveis, mesmo que sirva só para armazenar 50 ou 100hm3 de água. Pelos vistos isto de ter chuva com regularidade para ter as barragens sempre a turbinar e com mais de 50% de água com as mudanças climáticas é uma utopia. Isto agora vai ser chove em poucos dias o que chovia num ano e depois não chove nada durante anos.
> O desperdício de água nestes eventos é gritante e a água no futuro irá valer mais do que ouro.
> Portugal tem que investir mais no eólico, solar e hidrogénio verde e colocar regras apertadas no gasto de água nas barragens dedicadas à produção de energia.
> 
> A obra prioritária de transvase, deve ser do Tejo para o Alqueva e do Alqueva para todo o sul.


Da Barragem do Fratel (1ª portuguesa a montante no Rio Tejo) para a Barragem do Alqueva só se for bombado, e isso tem custos de energia!
Dados:
- Barragem do Fratel:
   - Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 74 m
   - Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 76 m
   - Nível mínimo de exploração (Nme) - 71 m
- Barragem do Alqueva:
   - Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 152 m
   - Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 154,7 m
   - Nível mínimo de exploração (Nme) - 135 m


----------



## dahon (13 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

A tendência será para o Mondego continuar a subir em Coimbra.
O caudal de saída de Raiva continua a aumentar, o que depois se reflete na cota do caudal.












O rio Alva à saída da barragem de Fronhas continua nos ~200m3/s


----------



## pedromraposo (13 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

Praia do Alamal, a montante da barragem de Belver:





__





						A carregar…
					





					m.facebook.com
				




Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 22:52)

DaniFR disse:


> Não sabia que isso tinha acontecido. É devido aos troncos e lixo que ficam lá presos ou foi mesmo avaria?
> Hoje tive que cortar caminho por lá, para fugir ao trânsito, e andava lá uma equipa nas comportas.


Boa pergunta, agora já não me lembro dos pormenores. Foi nas cheias de dezembro de 2019, caso não tenhas percebido


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

dahon disse:


> A tendência será para o Mondego continuar a subir em Coimbra.
> O caudal de saída de Raiva continua a aumentar, o que depois se reflete na cota do caudal.
> 
> 
> ...


Não percebo porque é que a barragem da Aguieira hoje estava a descarregar com 75%.  Em Coimbra temos ainda que contar com o caudal do rio Ceira sem qualquer barragem perto e que nestas situações costumas ter um caudal elevado.





Na zona do Cabouco parece quer o rio Ceira já transbordou


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Açude de Badajoz com 2672 m2/s

Relativamente aos picos de quase 4000 deve ter sido algum erro do sistema de comunicação deles certamente.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Guadiana bem cheio em Badajoz. Zona ribeirinha totalmente alagada.


Ponte da Autonomia está encerrada. Água muito perto do tabuleiro:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Monte da Vinha às 21h com informação quase ilegível por não caber no gráfico 
5.7m


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 00:24)

Rio Caia, hoje, à entrada da Barragem:


Veremos o armazenamento amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2022 às 01:05)

Monte da Vinha com 5,82m fora da escala, se fosse pré-Alqueva estava tudo tramado a jusante.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 08:44)

DaniFR disse:


> Não percebo porque é que a barragem da Aguieira hoje estava a descarregar com 75%.  Em Coimbra temos ainda que contar com o caudal do rio Ceira sem qualquer barragem perto e que nestas situações costumas ter um caudal elevado.
> 
> Ver anexo 3415
> 
> Na zona do Cabouco parece quer o rio Ceira já transbordou



O descarregamento no Mondego foi (e continua a ser) na central da Raiva e não da Aguieira. A central da Raiva é apenas uma "pequena" albufeira de retenção de caudais de albufeira substancialmente maior a montante, neste caso a Aguieira. Serve também para possibilitar a bombagem para montante e neste caso para controlo de cheias. Descarrega-se com a Raiva para possibilitar que a Aguieira funcione a plena carga e não descarregue, o que mesmo assim por vezes acontece. 
A central do Alqueva também tem uma central a jusante para o mesmo efeito (Pedrogão) e no Alto Lindoso tem a do Touvedo, embora no Alto Lindoso não esteja dotada de sistema de bombagem (está a ser estudada a implementação desse serviço de sistema).


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 08:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Já deve estar a turbinar...
> Caso contrário vai encher rápido e descarregar


A capacidade de armazenamento no Alqueva é tão grande, que mesmo com estes caudais afluentes a central esteve em modo bombagem para evitar descarregamento na central do Pedrogão a jusante. O rio Ardila e a Ribeira da Murtega desaguam entre o Alqueva e Pedrogão tendo nestas alturas fortes caudais que só com bombagem do Alqueva é que se evita descarregamento no Pedrogão.
Só em situações ainda mais extremas (ou iniciando-se numa cota mais elevada) é que o Alqueva descarrega. Já aconteceu, salvo o erro 2 vezes, mas não é fácil. O mesmo acontece com a central do Alto Rabagão cujo risco de descarregamento é sempre muito reduzido.


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Rio Tejo, em Rossio ao sul do Tejo, dentro das margens, Vai lindo ( está a receber 2000m3 de Belver + ribeiras )


----------



## baojoao (14 Dez 2022 às 09:07)

DaniFR disse:


> Não percebo porque é que a barragem da Aguieira hoje estava a descarregar com 75%.  Em Coimbra temos ainda que contar com o caudal do rio Ceira sem qualquer barragem perto e que nestas situações costumas ter um caudal elevado.
> 
> Ver anexo 3415
> 
> Na zona do Cabouco parece quer o rio Ceira já transbordou


o Rio Dão vai finalmente com força. Muita água a entrar no Mondego. Ver se amanhã(se o joelho já permitir) pego na bike e vou tirar umas fotos à Barragem de Fagilde e nas Termas de Alcafache enas Termas de Sangemil


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 09:14)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sou um leigo nesta matéria por isso por favor expliquem-me o seguinte.. Com as barragens todas cheias e a turbinar o preço da energia não deveria cair a pique nas próximas semanas?


O preço da energia no mercado grossista, sim. O preço para o consumidor no momento atual foi determinado noutros pressupostos. Com um Índice de Produtibilidade Hidráulico elevado na Península Ibérica é expectável que os preços sejam mais baixos, embora vivamos uma realidade que assim que chegar o frio seja necessário utilizar gás natural em Portugal e gás natural+carvão em Espanha. Como o preço por hora é determinado pela tecnologia marginal (é assim que funciona em toda a Europa), basta entrar gás natural em todas as horas para termos um preço no triplo. 
Sem frio e com consumos moderados, esta produção hidráulica e eólica são suficientes cá em Portugal, mas basta o consumo aumentar para deixar de ser suficiente. Convém não esquecer que estamos ligados energeticamente ao resto da Europa e que apenas a Península Ibérica é que tem preço de gás para produção de energia elétrica com valor limitado. Neste últimos meses Portugal tem exportado para Espanha e Espanha para França. O preço em França tem sido 3 a 4 vezes superior ao da Península Ibérica. Tem acontecido gastar-se gás na "Ibéria" para se exportar para França. 
Em suma, sendo os contratos com as comercializadoras de 1 ano, o preço pago reflete o cenário de 1 ano e a evolução expectável dos mercados futuros e não da realidade atual. Depende sempre de quando entra em vigor o nosso contrato. Algumas comercializadoras têm optado por contratos trimestrais, de forma a não se repercutir um valor demasiado elevado ou demasiado baixo em função do momento presente


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Dez 2022 às 09:18)

Cabril ontem


----------



## Gwagir (14 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

Barragem do Caia agora a 72,56% cota 229,63 à 7 dias estava a 31%


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 09:30)

LMMS disse:


> Se começa a perceber que Portugal deve urgentemente colocar em prática um plano para se fazer barragens em todos os locais possíveis, mesmo que sirva só para armazenar 50 ou 100hm3 de água. Pelos vistos isto de ter chuva com regularidade para ter as barragens sempre a turbinar e com mais de 50% de água com as mudanças climáticas é uma utopia. Isto agora vai ser chove em poucos dias o que chovia num ano e depois não chove nada durante anos.
> O desperdício de água nestes eventos é gritante e a água no futuro irá valer mais do que ouro.
> Portugal tem que investir mais no eólico, solar e hidrogénio verde e colocar regras apertadas no gasto de água nas barragens dedicadas à produção de energia.
> 
> A obra prioritária de transvase, deve ser do Tejo para o Alqueva e do Alqueva para todo o sul.


O transvase que está a ser estudado é do Zêzere (Cabril) para o Ocreza (Pracana), com construção dum novo reservatório pelo meio. Portugal tem tido enorme dificuldade de cumprimento do convénio com Espanha no caudal do Tejo (temos que libertar o que Espanha manda, mais um valor semanal/mensal/trimestral/semestral/anual). Ou seja, tem que ser desarmazenado no Ocreza ou Zêzere, para que em Ponte de Muge tenha um caudal mínimo. O Ocreza (Pracana) fica rapidamente sem água a meio do verão e com este transvase equilibra-se esse débito. Pelas características do terreno em que está a Pracana, quando chove tem caudais enormes mas desaproveita-se muita água em descarregamentos, ficando o resto do ano sem afluências significativas.
A Ribeira de Nisa tem 3 centrais que ao que sei não estão a ser aproveitadas para produção de energia e deveriam ser objeto de investimento.


----------



## cova beira (14 Dez 2022 às 09:33)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> O preço da energia no mercado grossista, sim. O preço para o consumidor no momento atual foi determinado noutros pressupostos. Com um Índice de Produtibilidade Hidráulico elevado na Península Ibérica é expectável que os preços sejam mais baixos, embora vivamos uma realidade que assim que chegar o frio seja necessário utilizar gás natural em Portugal e gás natural+carvão em Espanha. Como o preço por hora é determinado pela tecnologia marginal (é assim que funciona em toda a Europa), basta entrar gás natural em todas as horas para termos um preço no triplo.
> Sem frio e com consumos moderados, esta produção hidráulica e eólica são suficientes cá em Portugal, mas basta o consumo aumentar para deixar de ser suficiente. Convém não esquecer que estamos ligados energeticamente ao resto da Europa e que apenas a Península Ibérica é que tem preço de gás para produção de energia elétrica com valor limitado. Neste últimos meses Portugal tem exportado para Espanha e Espanha para França. O preço em França tem sido 3 a 4 vezes superior ao da Península Ibérica. Tem acontecido gastar-se gás na "Ibéria" para se exportar para França.
> Em suma, sendo os contratos com as comercializadoras de 1 ano, o preço pago reflete o cenário de 1 ano e a evolução expectável dos mercados futuros e não da realidade atual. Depende sempre de quando entra em vigor o nosso contrato. Algumas comercializadoras têm optado por contratos trimestrais, de forma a não se repercutir um valor demasiado elevado ou demasiado baixo em função do momento presente


Se Portugal exporta eletricidade significa que quando vemos barragens com níveis muito baixos tal se deve não só a seca mas também á produção excessiva de eletricidade ou não? 
Sou um pouco leigo nesta matéria mas fico sempre com a ideia que o negócio está sempre à frente dos interesses nacionais e do bem estar geral


----------



## fernandinand (14 Dez 2022 às 09:35)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> O preço da energia no mercado grossista, sim. O preço para o consumidor no momento atual foi determinado noutros pressupostos. Com um Índice de Produtibilidade Hidráulico elevado na Península Ibérica é expectável que os preços sejam mais baixos, embora vivamos uma realidade que assim que chegar o frio seja necessário utilizar gás natural em Portugal e gás natural+carvão em Espanha. Como o preço por hora é determinado pela tecnologia marginal (é assim que funciona em toda a Europa), basta entrar gás natural em todas as horas para termos um preço no triplo.
> Sem frio e com consumos moderados, esta produção hidráulica e eólica são suficientes cá em Portugal, mas basta o consumo aumentar para deixar de ser suficiente. Convém não esquecer que estamos ligados energeticamente ao resto da Europa e que apenas a Península Ibérica é que tem preço de gás para produção de energia elétrica com valor limitado. Neste últimos meses Portugal tem exportado para Espanha e Espanha para França. O preço em França tem sido 3 a 4 vezes superior ao da Península Ibérica. Tem acontecido gastar-se gás na "Ibéria" para se exportar para França.
> Em suma, sendo os contratos com as comercializadoras de 1 ano, o preço pago reflete o cenário de 1 ano e a evolução expectável dos mercados futuros e não da realidade atual. Depende sempre de quando entra em vigor o nosso contrato. Algumas comercializadoras têm optado por contratos trimestrais, de forma a não se repercutir um valor demasiado elevado ou demasiado baixo em função do momento presente


Excelente explicação de um conhecedor da matéria!
Para ir acompanhando o preço da energia na Europa - https://euenergy.live/


----------



## fernandinand (14 Dez 2022 às 09:38)

cova beira disse:


> Se Portugal exporta eletricidade significa que quando vemos barragens com níveis muito baixos tal se deve não só a seca mas também á produção excessiva de eletricidade ou não?


Nim...há muitos factores..caudais ecológicos, produção energia (em algumas barragens), regantes, etc...


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2022 às 10:05)




----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2022 às 10:16)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> A capacidade de armazenamento no Alqueva é tão grande, que mesmo com estes caudais afluentes a central esteve em modo bombagem para evitar descarregamento na central do Pedrogão a jusante. O rio Ardila e a Ribeira da Murtega desaguam entre o Alqueva e Pedrogão tendo nestas alturas fortes caudais que só com bombagem do Alqueva é que se evita descarregamento no Pedrogão.
> Só em situações ainda mais extremas (ou iniciando-se numa cota mais elevada) é que o Alqueva descarrega. Já aconteceu, salvo o erro 2 vezes, mas não é fácil. O mesmo acontece com a central do Alto Rabagão cujo risco de descarregamento é sempre muito reduzido.


E com isso encaixou 94,12hm3 no dia de ontem.
Uma subida de 2%.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

cova beira disse:


> Se Portugal exporta eletricidade significa que quando vemos barragens com níveis muito baixos tal se deve não só a seca mas também á produção excessiva de eletricidade ou não?
> Sou um pouco leigo nesta matéria mas fico sempre com a ideia que o negócio está sempre à frente dos interesses nacionais e do bem estar geral


Sim, estou de acordo com a afirmação...mas:
1. A REN como gestora do sistema elétrico nacional tem no seu manual de procedimentos instrumentos para definir reservas estratégicas de abastecimento elétrico;
2. A APA tem a incumbência de reservas estratégicas de abastecimento de água às populações;
3. O governo tem como missão garantir isto tudo.

Quando tudo era estatal era gerido duma maneira, mas quando se liberaliza não se pode encaixar milhões (o estado) e deixar nos privados a gestão daquilo que são bens essenciais sem intervenção. Se os mecanismos existem, então têm de ser usados.
É claro que os produtores querem maximizar os lucros e para isso pagaram concessões ao estado, mas este tem que supervisionar ativamente.
O que assistimos em 2021 e início de 2022, foi a uma desresponsabilidade do estado ao fechar centrais a carvão (Sines e Pego), em plena seca, sem garantia de substituição dessa produção. A seca não era só em Portugal, Espanha estava igual e a Europa toda também. Restava a importação a custos elevados e com riscos de carência energética caso as interligações começassem a ser fechadas para subsistência de cada país. Vivemos largos meses sob ameaça de apagões. 
Algures em 2022 é que a APA definiu valores mínimos de algumas albufeiras, proibindo a utilização dos produtores. E mais tarde o governo com uma resolução de conselho de ministros.






						Reserva Hídrica para produção energia | Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente
					

A Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente é a entidade responsável pela implementação das políticas de ambiente em Portugal




					apambiente.pt


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 10:25)

Monte da vinha com caudal de 7734m3/s segundo a Edia.
Monstruoso!!!
Co o que está previsto ainda chover para aquelas zonas, vai chega aos 90% num instante, talvez encha até ao fim do ano.
Que grande prenda de Natal.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 10:34)

fernandinand disse:


> Excelente explicação de um conhecedor da matéria!
> Para ir acompanhando o preço da energia na Europa - https://euenergy.live/


Para além da Península Ibérica, só a Noruega tem preços de jeito pela diversidade de meios de produção incluindo renováveis. A Polónia é sempre um caso à parte, porque têm imenso carvão e estão a borrifar-se para a descarbonização Europeia. Vão gastar aquilo tudo enquanto tiverem.
Mesmo os países com nucleares, têm que recorrer à produção com gás natural e sempre que isso acontece faz disparar o preço. Os nossos governantes ibéricos estiveram muito bem a mostrarem que fizemos bem o trabalho com renováveis e com abastecimento de gás sem vir da Rússia, por isso quando as coisas apertaram exigiram que o preço do gás para produção tivesse um "cap" e não subisse o preço da eletricidade...mas esse "desconto" há-de vir a aparecer nas nossas faturas, acho eu.
Nunca teremos energia mais barata que o resto da Europa (do ponto de vista do consumidor), porque os países pobres refletem sempre o custo de mudança de paradigma para as renováveis ao consumidor, enquanto que os ricos financiam isso com o estado. Já para não falar no IVA que cobram por cá. 
Resumidamente: produzimos bem e barato, pagamos caro com todos os impostos diretos e indiretos.


----------



## fernandinand (14 Dez 2022 às 10:45)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Resumidamente: produzimos bem e barato, pagamos caro com todos os impostos diretos e indiretos.


Isso é reflexo dos investimentos onde o Estado se chega como 'garantia' e raramente defende os seus interesses. E isso parece estar agora a acontecer novamente com outra 'fonte' de energia (dita renovável).


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 10:56)

A Barragem do Caia já tem ilha novamente 


Dados:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

LMMS disse:


> Monte da vinha com caudal de 7734m3/s segundo a Edia.
> Monstruoso!!!
> Co o que está previsto ainda chover para aquelas zonas, vai chega aos 90% num instante, talvez encha até ao fim do ano.
> Que grande prenda de Natal.


Caudal muito estranho tendo em conta que de Espanha nem chegava 2500 m3/s...

Até ontem o Tejo em Almourol estava com erro no caudal (literalmente o dobro), capaz de estar a acontecer o mesmo nesse hidrómetro. Hidrómetros da idade da pedra e que provavelmente precisam de manuntenção, basta olhar para rede do SNIRH...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Dez 2022 às 11:17)

LMMS disse:


> Monte da vinha com caudal de 7734m3/s segundo a Edia.
> Monstruoso!!!
> Co o que está previsto ainda chover para aquelas zonas, vai chega aos 90% num instante, talvez encha até ao fim do ano.
> Que grande prenda de Natal.


Isso era deveras impressionante…


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2022 às 11:52)

Como já era esperado, o Douro galgou o cais durante a madrugada. Barragem da Régua nos 2300m3/s

















						Subida do caudal do Rio Douro em Peso da Régua   Rádio Douro Nacional | By Rádio Douro Nacional - Lamego | Facebook
					

3.532 views, 92 likes, 4 loves, 13 comments, 97 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Rádio Douro Nacional - Lamego: Subida do caudal do Rio Douro em Peso da Régua   Rádio Douro Nacional




					www.facebook.com


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 12:50)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Isso era deveras impressionante…


Vamos aguardar, pois a Edia de certeza que irá falar sobre estes dados.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2022 às 12:55)

LMMS disse:


> Monte da vinha com caudal de 7734m3/s segundo a Edia.
> Monstruoso!!!
> Co o que está previsto ainda chover para aquelas zonas, vai chega aos 90% num instante, talvez encha até ao fim do ano.
> Que grande prenda de Natal.


7734m3/s só pode ser um erro. É que esse valor é mais que a capacidade do descarregador (6300m3/s).
Além disso estaríamos a falar de 27,8hm3/h e 667,2hm3 num dia. Ou seja em dois dias ficava cheia. E só com o que vem em Monte da Vinha, fora todos os outros afluentes, nomeadamente com Alcarrache, Degebe e o que foi bombeado de Pedrogão.


----------



## jorgepaulino (14 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

LMMS disse:


> Monte da vinha com caudal de 7734m3/s segundo a Edia.
> Monstruoso!!!
> ...



Só uma curiosidade para se ter a dimensão real:

É quase o mesmo se tivéssemos um campo do futebol cheio com 1,1 metros de altura de agua a entrar no Alqueva por segundo.

Exemplo para o campo do SLB : 105m X 68m X 1,1m (=7854m3) fonte, claro, google!

Não estará essa estação também inundada e mostra valores errados?


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 13:03)

Barragem de Santa Luzia, já não deve faltar muito para começar a descarregar.


----------



## Mr.Jet (14 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

Mas se for erro não há uma vivalma nestas entidades que repare no erro e ao princípio da tarde já tenha resolvido, nem que seja apagar o relatório ?


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 13:16)

AnDré disse:


> 7734m3/s só pode ser um erro. É que esse valor é mais que a capacidade do descarregador (6300m3/s).
> Além disso estaríamos a falar de 27,8hm3/h e 667,2hm3 num dia. Ou seja em dois dias ficava cheia. E só com o que vem em Monte da Vinha, fora todos os outros afluentes, nomeadamente com Alcarrache, Degebe e o que foi bombeado de Pedrogão.


Aquele valor não é média do dia. Entrou em 24 horas 94.12 hm3.
Não deixa de ser uma montanha de água.
Em Alcântara entrou a módica quantidade de 346hm3 em 24 horas, isto é algo impressionante!!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Dez 2022 às 13:18)

AnDré disse:


> 7734m3/s só pode ser um erro. É que esse valor é mais que a capacidade do descarregador (6300m3/s).
> Além disso estaríamos a falar de 27,8hm3/h e 667,2hm3 num dia. Ou seja em dois dias ficava cheia. E só com o que vem em Monte da Vinha, fora todos os outros afluentes, nomeadamente com Alcarrache, Degebe e o que foi bombeado de Pedrogão.


Parece-me um valor elevado, mas aparecendo no boletim da EDIA deve ter tido validação. E trata-se um valor instantâneo, pelas 23h, não é mesmo nada “fácil” manter caudais desses… a chuva que caiu na madrugada/manhã demora umas horas a chegar a Monte da Vinha por isso a leitura das 23h pode ter apanhado um valor próximo do pico…
Só encher Alqueva já é algo incrível e uma bênção à região…


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 13:22)

O Sorraia, hoje parece que ainda está mais cheio


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2022 às 13:25)

AnDré disse:


> 7734m3/s só pode ser um erro. É que esse valor é mais que a capacidade do descarregador (6300m3/s).
> Além disso estaríamos a falar de 27,8hm3/h e 667,2hm3 num dia. Ou seja em dois dias ficava cheia. E só com o que vem em Monte da Vinha, fora todos os outros afluentes, nomeadamente com Alcarrache, Degebe e o que foi bombeado de Pedrogão.


 É sem duvida muita agua... ou é erro ou foi um pico muito pontual..

Relativamente à capacidade de descarga do alqueva, tinha ideia que era um bocado superior aos 6300m3/s.

Pela "ficha técnica" supera os 10 000  m3/s.
Os descarregadores de cheia têm 9800 m3/s de capacidade máxima de descarga, mais 160 m3/s do descarregador de fundo mais as 2 hidroelétricas que não sei qual é capacidade de caudal das mesmas... 

Ou esses dados estão errados?
Pergunto mesmo porque o Guadiana é muito perigoso, quando falamos nas cheias com grandes períodos de retorno, o que obriga a grande capacidade de vazão da barragem. 

Fonte:




__





						Alquevaficha
					





					cnpgb.apambiente.pt


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (14 Dez 2022 às 13:48)

DaniFR disse:


> Barragem de Santa Luzia, já não deve faltar muito para começar a descarregar. Podemos vir a ter problemas no rio Ceira e posteriormente no Mondego.


Mas a barragem de Santa Luzia não é da Ribeira de Unhais e não segue para o Zêzere?


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Dez 2022 às 13:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É sem duvida muita agua... ou é erro ou foi um pico muito pontual..
> 
> Relativamente à capacidade de descarga do alqueva, tinha ideia que era um bocado superior aos 6300m3/s.
> 
> ...





			https://fenix.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/downloadFile/1126295043834939/Tese.pdf
		

Encontrei o valor máximo turbinavel em Alqueva I de 203m3/s (Alqueva II será semelhante visto a queda útil e a potência instalada serem as mesmas). Ou seja estamos a falar de 10560m3/s… Se encher já é algo incrível, o que seria ver Alqueva a descarregar… hehe


----------



## baojoao (14 Dez 2022 às 14:06)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Mas a barragem de Santa Luzia não é da Ribeira de Unhais e não segue para o Zêzere?


Sim, vai juntar-se ao Zêzere pouco antes da Barragem de Cabril.
A Barragem de Santa Luzia recebe é água da Barragem do Alto Ceira, através de túneis e levadas.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 14:25)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Mas a barragem de Santa Luzia não é da Ribeira de Unhais e não segue para o Zêzere?


Sim. Fiz confusão com a barragem do Alto Ceira.


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Será que o Polje de Minde já encheu alguma coisa?


----------



## Mr.Jet (14 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Só acrescentar uma coisa ao que disse ontem e outros comentários aqui, o "mecanismo ibérico " de ajuste parece estar a dar resultado positivo, pelo menos a curto prazo (pois pode haver algumas consequências futuras "não desejadas"), contudo quando vemos os preços diários comparativos na Europa essa comparação direta não reflete o verdadeiro custo ibérico do MWh

Pois sendo que a energia com gás deixou de definir o preço do mercado marginalista dos restantes produtores a partir do limite imposto, contudo essa energia é transacionado e paga na mesma ao preço que o mercado (compradores e vendedores de energia via gás) definir.

E essa fatia deixou de ser visível nessas comparações dos preços na Europa

Nestes gráficos dá para ter uma ideia do montante e evolução desse ajuste.
Também se fica com uma ideia genérica e indireta do peso e importância do gás em manter o sistema.

*Mensal:*







*Ontem:*






Fonte:  Manuel H. Arias


----------



## fernandinand (14 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

Só para acrescentar ao post anterior outra fonte para o mesmo fim  https://www.omie.es/pt/market-resul...y-price-consumers?scope=daily&date=2022-12-14


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

LMMS disse:


> Aquele valor não é média do dia. Entrou em 24 horas 94.12 hm3.
> Não deixa de ser uma montanha de água.
> Em Alcântara entrou a módica quantidade de 346hm3 em 24 horas, isto é algo impressionante!!


É quase a capacidade toda instalada no Algarve! O Tejo precisava destas chuvadas como o ser humano precisa de oxigénio


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:06)

pequeno video do Sorraia lá debaixo junto à vila


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2022 às 18:27)

Barragem de Odeleite (e por sua vez sistema Odeleite Beliche)

Primeira foto dia 3/12/22
Segunda foto dia 11/12/22:

Diferença entre dia 12 e dia 14, hoje. 



Maranhão a descarregar ontem:


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:54)

Sorraia, Coruche


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

Barragem do Maranhão, em alguns locais, antes e depois:


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

Rio Almansor em Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2022 às 20:11)

Diferenças na barragem do Beliche

Antes das chuvas:




Hoje:





Imagens de Lena Valério


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Barragem do Abrilongo a descarregar. Ninguém diria que antes destas chuvas estava a menos de 15%.


Diferença na Barragem do Caia entre ontem e hoje:


Rio Sor, afluente da Barragem de Montargil, perto de Monte da Pedra (Crato):


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Rio Sor, afluente da Barragem de Montargil, perto de Monte da Pedra (Crato):



mas Montargil ainda não está a descarregar pois não?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

david 6 disse:


> mas Montargil ainda não está a descarregar pois não?


Penso que não, segundo os dados divulgados hoje está a 80%.

Barragem de Montargil, diferenças entre ontem e hoje:


----------



## efcm (14 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Onde é que se pode ver o nível da barragem do caia https://barragemdocaia.com/nivel/ aqui vai ao snirh e ainda está a 28% ... ( Dados de novembro)


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 20:37)

efcm disse:


> Onde é que se pode ver o nível da barragem do caia https://barragemdocaia.com/nivel/ aqui vai ao snirh e ainda está a 28% ... ( Dados de novembro)


Na página da ABCaia  https://www.abcaia.pt/


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Abrilongo a descarregar. Ninguém diria que antes destas chuvas estava a menos de 15%.
> 
> 
> Diferença na Barragem do Caia entre ontem e hoje:
> ...


Espectáculo essa paisagem do rio Sor, e lá está a ilha formada na Barragem do Caia. Só boas notícias!


----------



## cova beira (14 Dez 2022 às 21:41)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Sim, estou de acordo com a afirmação...mas:
> 1. A REN como gestora do sistema elétrico nacional tem no seu manual de procedimentos instrumentos para definir reservas estratégicas de abastecimento elétrico;
> 2. A APA tem a incumbência de reservas estratégicas de abastecimento de água às populações;
> 3. O governo tem como missão garantir isto tudo.
> ...


Está então a edp a exportar eletricidade quando existem ameaças de apagões e a produzir dinheiro para os bolsos dos seus acionistas, para depois mais tarde importarem e nós pagarmos um preço mais elevado para encher também os bolsos de alguém. Este mundo do capitalismo é na realidade feito á base de negócios um pouco básicos porém existem também os politicos que fazem de intermediários em todos este negócios e querem fazer crer ao povo que fazem o melhor pelo país e seus cidadãos.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 21:58)

Impressionante a produção de energia hídrica hoje atingiu os 5800MWh. Hídrica e eólica a perfazer praticamente a totalidade das necessidades para os consumo do país. O gás natural até está ali a mais, mas acredito que compense para exportar.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

DaniFR disse:


> Impressionante a produção de energia hídrica hoje atingiu os 5800MWh. Hídrica e eólica a perfazer praticamente a totalidade das necessidades para os consumo do país. O gás natural até está ali a mais, mas acredito que compense para exportar.



A europa central paga ao triplo do preço...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

Rio Ceira na zona da Ponte do Cabouco


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 22:22)

DaniFR disse:


> Rio Ceira na zona da Ponte do Cabouco


E pela previsão que existe de a próxima semana termos uma frente estacionária a deixar cerca de 100 mm por aqui de certeza que vai ficar pior


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 22:24)

a câmara de Coruche tem metido fotos também do Sorraia se quiserem ver


----------



## JCARL (14 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que não, segundo os dados divulgados hoje está a 80%.
> 
> Barragem de Montargil, diferenças entre ontem e hoje:


Mas Montargil quando está a descarregar é um espectáculo ver a entrada de água para o descarregador!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Rio Mondego, na zona da Praia Fluvial do Rebolim, em Coimbra. Neste momento o rio já cobre completamente do areal. 


Para comparação, com caudal normal:


----------



## huguh (14 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

Por aqui o Douro atingiu o ponto mais alto durante a manhã e depois desceu um pouco durante todo o dia, ainda inundando na mesma o cais e zonas ribeirinhas.
Algumas imagens de hoje da Barragem da Régua em descarga













*Imagens do cais*





*Foto da Barragem da Valeira, que fica a montante da barragem da Régua*






*Vídeo da barragem da Régua em descarga durante o dia de hoje: *


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2022 às 01:18)

Eu tenho impressão que esta chuva não está a ser suficiente para resolver a seca que ainda permanece em trás os montes, Alentejo e Algarve 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2022 às 01:23)

Do lado espanhol, Alcantara já nos 73%. 

Castelo de Bode nos 85%. 

Pracana 99%. 

Vamos virar o ano com a bacia do Tejo cheia.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2022 às 07:32)

Leito de cheia da bacia do Rio Trancão e afluentes (Loures) praticamente toda preenchida com as chuvas desde dia 7/8 e depois 12/13.

Foto de dia 14 ao crepúsculo, vista para Oeste, direcção de Loures. O curso final do Trancão entra pela direita nesta lezíria e sai pelo vale à esquerda para se juntar ao estuáro do Tejo. Recebe o Rio da Costa (Odivelas) e o Rio de Loures (em frente) e a Ribeira de Alpríate (à direita).


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 08:22)

Sorraia na ponte da Amieira, uma das 2 pontes entre Fajarda e Biscainho


----------



## srr (15 Dez 2022 às 09:06)

Aqui andaram a deitar á agua quase 300.000,00 - uns passadiços na zona de descarga da barragem de Belver ( Mação, Ortiga )

Surreal


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (15 Dez 2022 às 09:35)

cova beira disse:


> Está então a edp a exportar eletricidade quando existem ameaças de apagões e a produzir dinheiro para os bolsos dos seus acionistas, para depois mais tarde importarem e nós pagarmos um preço mais elevado para encher também os bolsos de alguém. Este mundo do capitalismo é na realidade feito á base de negócios um pouco básicos porém existem também os politicos que fazem de intermediários em todos este negócios e querem fazer crer ao povo que fazem o melhor pelo país e seus cidadãos.


Os riscos de apagões existiram até chegar esta chuva. E a exportação acontece agora com estas chuvas e não em risco de apagões.  
A exportação não é da EDP, mas sim de Portugal, porque existe produção da Endesa, Iberdrola, etc no território português. A exportação ou importação não é "decretada" por um produtor, mas sim resultado do cruzamento das ofertas de venda com as de compra, em função do preço de cada oferta e em cada hora. Imaginando, por exemplo, que as nucleares em Espanha (ou outras centrais grandes) deixam de funcionar, passam a ser mobilizadas centrais com o preço imediatamente a seguir e poderão ser portuguesas (instaladas em Portugal).


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Barragem do Caia nos 76,06% hoje.
Em 5 dias duplicou o volume acumulado. (71hm3 para 144hm3).

Na bacia do Douro, uma das barragens que suscitava preocupação (Vilar, Tabuaço) também já atingiu os 53%.
No Vouga, Ribeiradio está cheia, e esteve com descargas controladas ontem.
No Mondego a Aguieira atingiu os 80%. É expectável que o rio se mantenha com um caudal elevado em Coimbra, durante os próximos dias até que a Aguieira volte aos 60%.

No Zêzere temos Cabril com 77% e Castelo de Bode com 85,7%. Quem diria que antes do Natal estas albufeiras atingiam estes valores?

Só falta Alto Rabagão... Que está nos 38%.
E todas as barragens da região sul, claro.


----------



## fernandinand (15 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

srr disse:


> Aqui andaram a deitar á agua quase 300.000,00 - uns passadiços na zona de descarga da barragem de Belver ( Mação, Ortiga )
> 
> Surreal


Convém, para contexto, dizer que foram inaugurados em Fevereiro e que toda a povoação avisou os 'iluminados' autarcas e responsáveis do que iria suceder...
E também convém divulgar isto pelo Alemães e restantes Europeus, pois pelo menos ~75% do €€ vem do bolso deles (sendo os Alemães os maiores contribuintes líquidos, daí o destaque)...

É um caso típico de autarca PT..."há dinheiro? gasta-se!!"...


----------



## cova beira (15 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Os riscos de apagões existiram até chegar esta chuva. E a exportação acontece agora com estas chuvas e não em risco de apagões.
> A exportação não é da EDP, mas sim de Portugal, porque existe produção da Endesa, Iberdrola, etc no território português. A exportação ou importação não é "decretada" por um produtor, mas sim resultado do cruzamento das ofertas de venda com as de compra, em função do preço de cada oferta e em cada hora. Imaginando, por exemplo, que as nucleares em Espanha (ou outras centrais grandes) deixam de funcionar, passam a ser mobilizadas centrais com o preço imediatamente a seguir e poderão ser portuguesas (instaladas em Portugal).


num post mais atrás referis-te que a exportação tinha acontecido nos ultimos meses por essa razão achei estranho já que nos ultimos meses se fala dos famosos apagões


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (15 Dez 2022 às 10:43)

cova beira disse:


> num post mais atrás referis-te que a exportação tinha acontecido nos ultimos meses por essa razão achei estranho já que nos ultimos meses se fala dos famosos apagões


Corrigindo então: desde final de outubro, início de novembro.
As primeiras chuvas fizeram-se sentir mais na zona do Cávado-Lima, onde existe imensa produção hídrica e com elevada capacidade (Alto Lindoso, Frades, Salamonde, ...), atingindo-se rapidamente um armazenamento quase a pleno (excepto no Alto Rabagão, creio eu). Foi o início da mudança de paradigma de ano seco para húmido e com as interligações a começarem a funcionar em sentido contrário ao habitual. Também a questão do preço do gás na Península Ibérica provocou este efeito.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2022 às 12:25)

Barragem do Caia com *76,06%* nos dados de hoje, fantástico! 
A sua excelente recuperação bem evidente na tabela:






Barragem do Monte Novo, em Évora. Estava a 36% no final de novembro.


Lucefecit. Estava a 28%.


Rio Ardila, em Moura:

Barragem do Fratel ontem, permanecem os dois descarregadores abertos:


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

*Rio Vouga*
Na ecopista de São Pedro do Sul, antiga linha de caminho de ferro do Vouga, vista para Sul




Rio Vouga em primeiro plano e Penoita ( limite Norte da Serra do Caramulo) no horizonte.




Foto tirada desta ponte:




2 km depois, na direcção das Termas:
















Neste pequeno afluente(Rio Troço), que se vê desaguar no Vouga, à direita, avistei 3 lontras, mas foi difícil de as apanhar, estavam constantemente a mergulhar, remavam contra a corrente, quase não saíam do mesmo do sítio.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 14:55)

No Noroeste o mês está a decorrer dentro da normalidade e em diversas estações os acumulados estão ainda longe da média mensal que ronda ou supera folgadamente os 200 mm. Os caudais dos cursos de água deverão subir nos eventos da próxima semana não porque tenha chovido muito mas sim porque Outubro e Novembro tiveram bons acumulados na região e os solos estão a ficar saturados. Mas não estamos a falar de valores excepcionais como os que temos tido na Grande Lisboa e distrito de Portalegre. Até agora nem 150 mm caíram em diversas estações quando em meses chuvosos já tivemos 400 e 500 mm. Que haja mais estragos deve-se apenas à ocupação de leitos de cheia e vales com futilidades como passadiços. Eu já vi mais de 100 mm no Grande Porto em 24 horas  e não houve estragos além de uns armazéns e garagens com água em leito de cheia do rio Leça.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Dez 2022 às 15:44)

Alguém tem informação de hoje da cota/volume de Alqueva?


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Dez 2022 às 15:53)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Alguém tem informação de hoje da cota/volume de Alqueva?  Ontem estaria a 68,5%.


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

No observador diz que hoje esta nos 72%.


----------



## LMMS (15 Dez 2022 às 16:57)

O site do SNIRH está inoperacional, mas a Edia ainda não atualizou os dados.
Mas já deve estar a chegar aos 75%.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009


Não me recordava desses eventos ligados a vento, contudo no que diz respeito a cheias não foi nada de especial e dou um exemplo. Nesse Dezembro a estação do Centro da Ciência Viva de Tavira acumulou mais de 300 mm mas o Gilão e a Almargem não tiveram uma cheia por aí além. As últimas grandes cheias do Gilão ocorreram há cerca de 20 anos, foi a última vez que o rio transbordou de forma notável e o Guadiana transbordou em Vila Real de Santo António.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 17:27)

trovoadas disse:


> O 2009/2010 foi extraordinário! Para se ter noção em Julho de 2010 ainda se tinha de atravessar a ribeira de Quarteira a nado entre o castelo de Paderne e a Patã! Aquilo parecia um rio! Só para se ter uma ideia da recarga que o aquífero Querença-Silves teve nesse ano.
> Actualmente e até à dias esse troço estava completamente seco!


Para a ribeira de Quarteira trazer cheia as fontes no Barrocal têm de estoirar e agora isso é cada vez mais raro pois a pressão sobre os aquíferos é muito maior devido à proliferação de plantações de regadio e de moradias. O mesmo sucede no Gilão em Tavira, há cerca de 20 anos que as fontes da ribeira da Asseca não estoiram. Aliás mesmo que chova como em 1995-1997 ou 1987-1989 não sei se veremos cheias com a mesma dimensão devido à enorme pressão que agora existe sobre os aquíferos. Quando as fontes rebentam as ribeiras aguentam caudal forte mesmo no Verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2022 às 18:01)

*Dados 12/12/2022*:

*Barragem de Odelouca*: 32.58% de armazenamento

*Barragem de Odeleite*: 49.60 % de armazenamento

*Barragem de Beliche*: 40.85% de armazenamento

Fonte: Águas do Algarve

Neste momento, as barragens a Sotavento estão idênticas a Dezembro de 2021, já a de Odelouca perdeu 20% em relação ao ano passado.

Os dados não batem certo com o SNIRH.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Dez 2022 às 18:24)

O rio Tâmega consegue encaixar 130m³ de Daivões até ao torrão..


----------



## LMMS (15 Dez 2022 às 19:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Dados 12/12/2022*:
> 
> *Barragem de Odelouca*: 32.58% de armazenamento
> 
> ...


Os dados do SNIRH estão atrasados.
Beliche no dia 12 estava a 35%.
Odeleite no dia 9 estava a 43%.


----------



## LMMS (15 Dez 2022 às 19:36)

Pudemos ver que o nível tanto em Monte da vinha como em Badajoz foi similar, quase que chegou aos 6 metros.


----------



## LMMS (15 Dez 2022 às 20:08)

Este gráfico mostra bem o desperdício de água no Tejo que Belver, mas as outras é igual não usa, pois a turbinar não tem capacidade para usar toda a água.
No dia 13 turbinou uma média de 670 m3/s e se estiver errado que alguém me corrija, mas o máximo que essa barragem consegue usar para turbinar é de 700m3/s.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Dez 2022 às 20:13)

LMMS disse:


> O site do SNIRH está inoperacional, mas a Edia ainda não atualizou os dados.
> Mas já deve estar a chegar aos 75%.


Pois, estava a aguardar a leitura das 23h no boletim deles… esperemos que amanhã saia a leitura de hoje, pois ao fim‑de‑semana não me recordo de o porem ‍


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 21:25)

câmara de Coruche publicou agora a cerca das cheias do Sorraia que se verifica uma descida mas ainda se encontras estradas submersas bla bla bla e fala das barragens do Maranhão que está a 100%, continua nas descargas e a de Montargil que se encontra nos 90%


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (15 Dez 2022 às 23:14)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Pois, estava a aguardar a leitura das 23h no boletim deles… esperemos que amanhã saia a leitura de hoje, pois ao fim‑de‑semana não me recordo de o porem ‍


Alqueva na cota 147,56m


----------



## huguh (15 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

com o baixar do caudal do Douro durante o dia de hoje, já se procedem às limpezas do cais e do muito lixo que o rio trouxe.


----------



## LMMS (15 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Alqueva na cota 147,56m


Isso equivale a 76%.
Impressionante, subiu 10% em 3 dias.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2022 às 01:12)

Barragem do Beliche está na cota 41. Ainda leva 11m verticais de água até ao NPA, que é nos 52m.

Odeleite estará na mesma cota, pois estão ligadas entre si.






Foto de Lena Valério


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 01:32)

Rio Guadiana na Ponte da Ajuda, entre Elvas e Olivença:


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2022 às 05:24)

frederico disse:


> Para termos o Guadiana a transbordar em VRSA... o  Alqueva tem de encher e abrir comportas, e depois o Beliche, Odeleite e Chança teriam de abrir também. A última vez que vi o Guadiana a transbordar foi há cerca de 20 anos, se a memória não me falha não havia Alqueva. O evento ocorreu depois de fortes cheias em todas as ribeiras do Sul que alimentam o rio, com as barragens de Odeleite, Beliche e Chança a abrir comportas.
> 
> PS: Estou desconfiado que as estações automáticas de Mértola e Beja foram à vida e não estão a emitir dados correctos de precipitação.


Muito dificilmente haverá descargas no Alqueva. Se superar cota 150m já será muito bom. Relembro que esta é também uma barragem hidroelétrica. Por isso, quando chegar a determinada cota irá produzir energia continuamente.
No passado já tivemos algumas descargas do Alqueva, mas haviam alguns fatores que agora não se aplicam.
1) As primeiras descargas ocorreram porque havia uma enorme ambição em encher o Alqueva, e para tal fez-se bombagem de Pedrógão até Alqueva atingir a cota máxima, que coincidiu com as descargas espanholas. Nessa altura a turbinação já foi tarde, e não houve outra hipótese se não descarregar.
2) Apesar do elevado caudal em Monte da vinha, a bacia do Guadiana em Espanha continua muito seca. O que significa que a escorrência é quase toda junto à fronteira com Portugal, e deverá terminar em breve.
3) Hoje Alqueva é mais do que um lago com capacidade máxima de 4150 hm3, pois tem a possibilidade de transferir água para outras albufeiras que ainda estão em baixo.

Ou seja, para Alqueva descarregar terá que ocorrer algo muito excepcional.


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Dez 2022 às 09:29)

LMMS disse:


> Isso equivale a 76%.
> Impressionante, subiu 10% em 3 dias.


Não percebo muito do assunto, mas imagino que sem Alqueva com capacidade de encaixe teriam havido umas cheias lá em baixo por Alcoutim.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

A Edia já publicou o relatório diário e corrigiu o caudal de Monte da Vinha.
Houve um pico de 2500m3/s. (Muito longe dos 7734m3/s do outro relatório). Ainda assim notória subida. Vai em 75,3%.


----------



## LMMS (16 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

AnDré disse:


> Muito dificilmente haverá descargas no Alqueva. Se superar cota 150m já será muito bom. Relembro que esta é também uma barragem hidroelétrica. Por isso, quando chegar a determinada cota irá produzir energia continuamente.
> No passado já tivemos algumas descargas do Alqueva, mas haviam alguns fatores que agora não se aplicam.
> 1) As primeiras descargas ocorreram porque havia uma enorme ambição em encher o Alqueva, e para tal fez-se bombagem de Pedrógão até Alqueva atingir a cota máxima, que coincidiu com as descargas espanholas. Nessa altura a turbinação já foi tarde, e não houve outra hipótese se não descarregar.
> 2) Apesar do elevado caudal em Monte da vinha, a bacia do Guadiana em Espanha continua muito seca. O que significa que a escorrência é quase toda junto à fronteira com Portugal, e deverá terminar em breve.
> ...


Alqueva este ano quase turbinou todos os dias, o valor médio diário de valor máximo gasto de água este ano anda perto dos 200 m3/s, isso é muito pouco assim como a capacidade de transferir para outras barragens.
Comparado com entradas superiores a 2000 m3/s, mesmo que por pouco tempo a diferença é enorme.
Á velocidade com que subiu estes dias, caso isto acontecesse com Alqueva já quase cheia teria que abrir as comportas.
Daí, que quem gere a barragem ter que calcular muito bem, para se minimizar o desperdício de água, pois algumas barragens para onde podem transferir ainda estão bem baixas.
Agora, será que este inverno será bem chuvoso ou não? esta é a pergunta de milhões para quem gere a barragem.


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

Datos actualizados del embalse de Alcantara.
					

El embalse de Alcantara acumula 1.686 Hm3 (53.35%) 235 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.




					www.embalses.net
				



 (os 53% é dia 12/12) hoje é 80%.

Alcantara nos 80% ( á 8 dias estava a 45% )

Se as previsões da próxima semana se confirmarem, vão descarregar.

As Lezirias do Tejo que se preparem.


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Dados de Espanha - Muitas estações com uns raros 200mm na Raia;


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

srr disse:


> Datos actualizados del embalse de Alcantara.
> 
> 
> El embalse de Alcantara acumula 1.686 Hm3 (53.35%) 235 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.
> ...



As descargas de Alcantara estão quase sempre associadas às grandes cheias no Tejo. Só não tivemos cheias muito grandes e até perigosas na semana passada porque o nível desta barragem estava muito em baixo. Já há muitos anos que não ouvimos falar em cheias em Reguengo do Alviela, Valada do Ribatejo ou Ribeira de Santarém, mas isso pode mudar já na próxima semana se a chuva prevista incidir com força na bacia do Tejo, que agora já não tem capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## LMMS (16 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

srr disse:


> Datos actualizados del embalse de Alcantara.
> 
> 
> El embalse de Alcantara acumula 1.686 Hm3 (53.35%) 235 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.
> ...


E neste momento está a chover com intensidade na raia no Tejo.
Vai tudo lá parar...
Neste momento Alcântara está a encaixar 1.5hm3 por hora, se voltar a valores de 10hm3, vai ser uma desgraça, pois vão abrir a goela do monstro!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2022 às 12:12)

LMMS disse:


> Alqueva este ano quase turbinou todos os dias, o valor médio diário de valor máximo gasto de água este ano anda perto dos 200 m3/s, isso é muito pouco assim como a capacidade de transferir para outras barragens.
> Comparado com entradas superiores a 2000 m3/s, mesmo que por pouco tempo a diferença é enorme.
> Á velocidade com que subiu estes dias, caso isto acontecesse com Alqueva já quase cheia teria que abrir as comportas.
> Daí, que quem gere a barragem ter que calcular muito bem, para se minimizar o desperdício de água, pois algumas barragens para onde podem transferir ainda estão bem baixas.
> Agora, será que este inverno será bem chuvoso ou não? esta é a pergunta de milhões para quem gere a barragem.


O Alqueva tem dois grupos que para a produção de energia turbinam 400m3/s. Grupos reversíveis.
Além dessas entradas houve bombeamento (através dos grupos reversíveis) da barragem de Pedrógão. No dia 10/12 foram 205m3/s. No dia 12/12 155m3/s. Isso também ajuda o aumento do volume armazenado do Alqueva, porque como se vê a Pulo do Lobo o que é que chega? Pouco ou nada. (Apontamos o dedo aos Espanhois por causa do Tejo, mas nós no Guadiana fazemos o mesmo).

A albufeira do Alqueva é suficientemente grande (gigante) para haver uma gestão equilibrada. Se acima dos 90% houver uma turbinação constante (400m3/s), o Alqueva pode receber 2000m3/s durante 73 horas consecutivas sem descarregar. Agora, se se fizer como no passado (bombear até ao limite > 98%) e logo a seguir vier uma cheia, aí torna-se mais difícil. 

Mas como disse, nos dias de hoje acho muito difícil o Alqueva descarregar. Aconteceria só num evento muito extremo e/ou se as barragens espanholas estivessem com grandes descargas. Mas La Serena está a 15,2% e Cijara a 26,2%.

Muito mais complexo de gerir é a Aguieira.

Já agora o valor médio turbinado e bombeado em Alqueva em 2022 (dados SNIRH).
Valor médio turbinado em 2022: 62,83m3/s.
Valor médio bombeado em 2022: 54,47m3/s.


----------



## Luis Martins (16 Dez 2022 às 13:16)

LMMS disse:


> E neste momento está a chover com intensidade na raia no Tejo.
> Vai tudo lá parar...
> Neste momento Alcântara está a encaixar 1.5hm3 por hora, se voltar a valores de 10hm3, vai ser uma desgraça, pois vão abrir a goela do monstro!!


Uma cheia controlada no Tejo , até é util , sempre o foi , especialmente para a fertilidade dos solos e afastar o perigo da salinização.


----------



## LMMS (16 Dez 2022 às 13:40)

O caudal médio de entrada no Alqueva no dia 14 foi de 2066 m3/s, só por 2x o Alqueva viu mais, em 2010 e 2013.
Pelos dados da estação de Badajoz, ao longo de 24 horas nos dias 14 e 15 acima desse valor, e com tudo o que entrou no Alqueva que não passou por Badajoz arrisco a dizer que este valor peca por defeito.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 14:13)

Barragem da Pracana a descarregar, hoje:


O Alqueva já recuperou toda a água que forneceu este ano:


Barragem do Caia com *77,42%* hoje. Umas imagens de ontem:


A quantidade de água que entrou em tão poucos dias deve ter sido histórica.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2022 às 15:36)

Mondego com bastante caudal mas já segue dentro do limite das margens.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 15:43)

Como já referi a última vez que vi o Guadiana transbordar foi há cerca de 20 anos e não havia Alqueva. Nessa semana Beliche, Odeleite e Chança descarregaram. 

Neste momento a barragem do Chança está com cerca de 53% da capacidade máxima. A barragem do Andévalo está com 33% da capacidade. Ainda falta muito para encher. Estas duas barragens retêm água da bacia do Chança, um rio esquecido que faz fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha. 









						Datos actualizados del embalse de Andevalo.
					

El embalse de Andevalo acumula 210 Hm3 (33.12%) 30 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.




					www.embalses.net
				




Odeleite e Beliche ainda estão longe de encher mas conheço bem estas ribeiras. Neste momento se vier um dia de 50 mm poderão subir depressa. 

Para termos a tempestade perfeita de cheias no Guadiana teria ainda de chover imenso nesta bacia hidrográfica. 

O Guadiana em Espanha está assim: 25%!









						Datos actualizados de los embalses en la cuenca Guadiana.
					

Los embalses de la cuenca Guadiana acumulan 2.350 Hm3 (24.74%) 177 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.




					www.embalses.net


----------



## baojoao (16 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

O Rio Dão ainda vai tranquilo. Na quarta feira é que devia ir com um belo caudal.
Fotos nas Termas de Sangemil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

Entretanto a bouçã começou a descarregar.
Esperar pelas imagens pois é espetacular


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2022 às 18:20)

Dia 1 de outubro vs dia 15 de dezembro.
Barragem do Caia:













Barragem de Montargil e Maranhão:













Vale do Sorraia ontem (Coruche está debaixo da nuvem). Também é possível ver o Rio Almansor:


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2022 às 18:29)




----------



## efcm (17 Dez 2022 às 05:28)

LMMS disse:


> Alqueva este ano quase turbinou todos os dias, o valor médio diário de valor máximo gasto de água este ano anda perto dos 200 m3/s, isso é muito pouco assim como a capacidade de transferir para outras barragens.
> Comparado com entradas superiores a 2000 m3/s, mesmo que por pouco tempo a diferença é enorme.
> Á velocidade com que subiu estes dias, caso isto acontecesse com Alqueva já quase cheia teria que abrir as comportas.
> Daí, que quem gere a barragem ter que calcular muito bem, para se minimizar o desperdício de água, pois algumas barragens para onde podem transferir ainda estão bem baixas.
> Agora, será que este inverno será bem chuvoso ou não? esta é a pergunta de milhões para quem gere a barragem.



Fui ver quais as barragens para onde o Alqueva pode mandar água.

E percebi que são 75 !!!

Das quais destaco " A água da barragem do Alqueva já chegou este ano às albufeiras de Odivelas (Ferreira do Alentejo), Roxo (Aljustrel), Fonte Serne (Santiago do Cacém), Morgavel (Sines), Vigia (Redondo), Monte Novo (Évora) e Enxoé (Serpa)."

Portanto para o Alqueva descarregar teria de existir muito má gestão ou uma cheia bíblica.

Assim que Alqueva chegar a 90% e com previsões de mais chuva devia começar a distribuir água, pelas 75 barragens que abastece,  tem muitas bastante vazias.


----------



## Mr.Jet (17 Dez 2022 às 08:53)

Penso que nada de novo que já não tenha estado por aqui

*Dados do SNIRH, semana de 9 a 15 Dezembro.*

ALBUFEIRA DO ALQUEVA (R.E.) (24M/07A)

Cota (m)

09/12/2022 144.70
10/12/2022 145.00
11/12/2022 145.12
12/12/2022 145.25 (vco)
13/12/2022 146.02
14/12/2022 146.88
15/12/2022 147.56


Volume (hm³)

09/12/2022 2.620.730
10/12/2022 2.670.680
11/12/2022 2.690.850
12/12/2022 2.713.000
13/12/2022 2.846.290
14/12/2022 3.001.530
15/12/2022 3.129.030


*Boletim da EDIA, referente ao dia 15*


O gráfico do caudal Monte da Vinha já não aparece com aquele valor 7734m3/s


----------



## JCARL (17 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

efcm disse:


> Fui ver quais as barragens para onde o Alqueva pode mandar água.
> 
> E percebi que são 75 !!!
> 
> ...


Parece-me que o único problema que existe para o fornecimento dessas barragens, é que a água teria de ser bombada para a Estação Elevatória dos Álamos para depois ser distribuída pelos canais. E isso tem custos. Outra coisa seria se a mesma água chegasse às outras barragens puramente de forma gravítica.


----------



## Caneira (17 Dez 2022 às 11:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Dia 1 de outubro vs dia 15 de dezembro.
> Barragem do Caia:
> 
> 
> ...


 Qual é a fonte destas imagens de satélite? Obrigado


----------



## Walker (17 Dez 2022 às 12:12)

efcm disse:


> Fui ver quais as barragens para onde o Alqueva pode mandar água.
> 
> E percebi que são 75 !!!
> 
> ...


Isso só acontece se alguém pagar, o Alqueva é um negócio e como tal, a água sim pode ir para essas barragens, mas a pagar! Alguém corrija se eu estiver enganado!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Dez 2022 às 12:27)

Walker disse:


> Isso só acontece se alguém pagar, o Alqueva é um negócio e como tal, a água sim pode ir para essas barragens, mas a pagar! Alguém corrija se eu estiver enganado!


Também tenho essa ideia. A água que vai para os perímetros de rega confinantes tem de ser paga pelo custo que representa. E como tal tem de haver interesse dessas associações de regantes. E em Dezembro, com solos saturados, e possibilidade de enchimento “natural” dessas albufeiras… seria pouco provável quererem já água vinda de Alqueva…
Para além de que estes meses são usados muitas vezes para manutenções programadas em equipamentos e/ou limpezas dos canais adutores!..


----------



## Nickname (17 Dez 2022 às 13:04)

Caneira disse:


> Qual é a fonte destas imagens de satélite? Obrigado


Talvez o sentinel








						Sentinel-hub Playground
					

Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on August 17, 2022




					apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

Caneira disse:


> Qual é a fonte destas imagens de satélite? Obrigado


Satélite Sentinel:








						Sentinel-hub Playground
					

Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on December 15, 2022




					apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Dez 2022 às 13:08)

Como é que posso fazer aqui upload de vídeos? Vim a nascente do Alviela e queria colocar aqui


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2022 às 14:07)

Utiliza o botão que tem o símbolo de câmera..


----------



## JCARL (17 Dez 2022 às 14:28)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Também tenho essa ideia. A água que vai para os perímetros de rega confinantes tem de ser paga pelo custo que representa. E como tal tem de haver interesse dessas associações de regantes. E em Dezembro, com solos saturados, e possibilidade de enchimento “natural” dessas albufeiras… seria pouco provável quererem já água vinda de Alqueva…
> Para além de que estes meses são usados muitas vezes para manutenções programadas em equipamentos e/ou limpezas dos canais adutores!..


Verdade.
E mais. Se mesmo que se utilizasse o valor recebido pela geração de energia, o mesmo é sempre inferior ao custo da bombagem, ou seja que alguém tinha de pagar a diferença, sabendo-se que uma decisão dessas tinha de estar e ser por parte do Ministério da Agricultura.
Com o tempo que demora a se tomar a efectivar uma decisão, quando fosse aprovada, já estariamos em plena Campanha de Rega, ou mesma a terminar!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

Como prometido, aqui ficam as fotos de hoje da mata de Minde e da nascente do Alviela:

Mata de Minde já com alguma água, claramente o "olho" já rebentou





Nascente do Alviela (olhos de água), a força da água era brutal e já saia por tudo o que era buraco.








Alguns metros mais à frente, na na praia fluvial, a água não chegava a areia mas estava no limite do leito do rio








Mais a frente ainda, os terrenos já estavam alagados, o que prova que o rio provavelmente já esteve mais cheio o que galgou do leito para os terrenos





Por fim, vídeo das nascente e do caudal a saída da nascente, deixo os vídeos no YouTube porque não consegui fazer aqui upload, provavelmente porque são demasiado grandes:


----------



## efcm (17 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

Mas esse custo existe sempre que enviam água para as barragens deles para depois a  poderem vender.

Se descarregarem é que desperdiçam água e não a vendem.

Só estão a mudar o local de armazenamento.

A passagem para barragens de outras associações de regantes, teria de ser custeada por essas associações.

Mais vale ter comprarem e terem água quando ela existe disponível que depois "chorarem" porque não existe.


----------



## LMMS (17 Dez 2022 às 18:30)

Sou da opinião de que com o Alqueva acima dos 90% e ainda muito longe do fim da primavera, de que deveria de ser obrigatório o Alqueva estar a transferir água por todo o sistema ligado ao Alqueva, mesmo tendo muitos custos.
O desperdício de água nos dias que corre é um sacrilégio!
A fatura deveria ser paga por estado, quem recebe a água e entidades locais.
Me parece que na transferência de água que a Edia ganha também com a turbinaçao, se estiver enganado que me corrijam.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Como prometido, aqui ficam as fotos de hoje da mata de Minde e da nascente do Alviela:
> 
> Mata de Minde já com alguma água, claramente o "olho" já rebentou
> 
> ...


Uma nota off-topic. Um dos maiores crimes ambientais alguma vez cometidos em Portugal ocorreu quando o Governo de Cavaco Silva recusou alterar o traçado da A1 para que não cortasse ao meio o Parque Natural da serra de Aire e Candeeiros, e agora a auto-estrada está ao lado do polje de Minde. Anos mais tarde o Governo de Guterres tentou fazer o mesmo no barrocal algarvio e serra do Caldeirão com a A2 mas aí a pressão da UE evitou.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2022 às 19:11)

LMMS disse:


> Sou da opinião de que com o Alqueva acima dos 90% e ainda muito longe do fim da primavera, de que deveria de ser obrigatório o Alqueva estar a transferir água por todo o sistema ligado ao Alqueva, mesmo tendo muitos custos.
> O desperdício de água nos dias que corre é um sacrilégio!
> A fatura deveria ser paga por estado, quem recebe a água e entidades locais.
> Me parece que na transferência de água que a Edia ganha também com a turbinaçao, se estiver enganado que me corrijam.


Isto é que seria prioritário, e custa 4 a 5 vezes menos que uma nova barragem no Algarve. 









						Ligação entre o Guadiana e Odeleite é a solução da Algfuturo para a falta de água no Algarve
					

Algfuturo e UAlg promoveram debates sobre a problemática da escassez de água



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2022 às 22:41)

Cabril e Castelo de Bode quase a 90% com caudais de entrada superiores aos de turbinação...
Quando Cabril começou a turbinar acharam ganância e alertei que era para evitar descargas...
Mesmo assim muito possivelmente vão descarregar


----------



## LMMS (18 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

Pois.... não se preparem não!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

LMMS disse:


> Pois.... não se preparem não!


Portanto baixo stress em toda a África central onde a pobreza e falta de água potável é maior e pelo contrário alto stress em países super desenvolvidos onde facilmente se instalam centrais de desalinização... Só por aí já estou preocupado e vou comprar meio stock de garrafões amanhã ao pingo doce... Please...


----------



## LMMS (18 Dez 2022 às 00:21)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Portanto baixo stress em toda a África central onde a pobreza e falta de água potável é maior e pelo contrário alto stress em países super desenvolvidos onde facilmente se instalam centrais de desalinização... Só por aí já estou preocupado e vou comprar meio stock de garrafões amanhã ao pingo doce... Please...


Onde já não existe água, não existe stress...


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2022 às 00:32)

LMMS disse:


> Pois.... não se preparem não!



Península Ibérica: extensão do Sahara.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2022 às 00:43)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Portanto baixo stress em toda a África central onde a pobreza e falta de água potável é maior e pelo contrário alto stress em países super desenvolvidos onde facilmente se instalam centrais de desalinização... Só por aí já estou preocupado e vou comprar meio stock de garrafões amanhã ao pingo doce... Please...


Convém ler bem o título e legenda do mapa. Não é um mapa político, apenas indica as zonas onde haverá diminuição da água disponível para consumo. Subentende-se água proveniente das origens presentemente em uso. Claro que os países mais desenvolvidos têm capacidade para procurar outras formas de conseguir água para consumo, ou seja, o "stress" originará novas fontes de obtenção da água. "Stress" aqui significa que a água disponível diminuirá relativamente à que é obtida no presente; que haverá que procurar novas maneiras de obter água.


----------



## LMMS (18 Dez 2022 às 10:37)

Alqueva nos 77.6% e já acima da média para este mês.
Ainda com média de afluentes + 800 m3/s.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2022 às 14:54)

SECA 2022 
Barragem da Bravura

Comparação entre fotos da barragem de Setembro de 2022 e 18 de Dezembro de 2022. Apesar das chuvas das últimas semanas, o Barlavento Algarvio ainda necessita de muito mais chuva. Nota-se muito pouca diferença nesta barragem. Apenas o fundo com mais vegetação, mas o nível subiu muito pouco ainda.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2022 às 22:36)

Santa Luzia


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2022 às 22:41)

slbgdt disse:


> Santa Luzia



Vídeo espetacular! Uma das barragens com o enquadramento natural mais bonito que temos por cá.


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2022 às 23:16)

Hoje o Tejo ia seco - é a Gestão dos euros - que se lixe a fauna - 
Economia de mercado - lucro a todo o custo.
Fratel - Belver - Trancadas a sete chaves


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

srr disse:


> Hoje o Tejo ia seco - é a Gestão dos euros - que se lixe a fauna -
> Economia de mercado - lucro a todo o custo.
> Fratel - Belver - Trancadas a sete chaves



O Armazenamento no Tejo português apenas existe em pracana e todo o Zêzere.
O resto é tudo em Espanha.
Por incrível que pareça são quase 3 Alquevas e estão armazenados a dia 12/12 apenas 4787 de 11000hm³ possíveis


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2022 às 00:28)

A Bandeira Vermelha na Barragem de Cedilo, alguém me pode dizer o que significa?


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2022 às 00:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> A Bandeira Vermelha na Barragem de Cedilo, alguém me pode dizer o que significa?


Por aquilo que li na altura, a bandeira foi hasteada porque a barragem teve de efetuar uma descarga de emergência.


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2022 às 07:52)

slbgdt disse:


> O Armazenamento no Tejo português apenas existe em pracana e todo o Zêzere.
> O resto é tudo em Espanha.
> Por incrível que pareça são quase 3 Alquevas e estão armazenados a dia 12/12 apenas 4787 de 11000hm³ possíveis


Alterou bastante esses numeros desde 12.12...nao tem nada a ver mesmo


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2022 às 08:39)

Em 19/12/2022 - Hoje Alcântara está a 83%  - Com  2626 hm3 para uma capacidade máxima de 3160hm3









						Datos actualizados del embalse de Alcantara.
					

El embalse de Alcantara acumula 1.686 Hm3 (53.35%) 235 Hm3 MAS que la semana anterior.




					www.embalses.net
				




Como se vê passou em poucos dias de 53% para 83% - impressionante


----------



## JCARL (19 Dez 2022 às 09:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aquilo que li na altura, a bandeira foi hasteada porque a barragem teve de efetuar uma descarga de emergência.


E também tem aviso sonoro.
Há outra razão que me parece ser de segurança, por causa de que a albufeira do Fratel é navegável até à Barragem de Cedilho.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2022 às 11:02)

O Alqueva atingiu os 80%.
Está à cota 148,59m, volume: 3330,33hm3.

Teve uma boa ajuda de Pedrogão que se encontra a 50%. (Bombagem o fim-de-semana todo).


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

Sobre o Alqueva:


Barragem do Caia a* 80,22%*.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2022 às 16:37)

Barragem da Bouçã:


Barragem de Santa Luzia:


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2022 às 16:58)

Maranhão a 97.2% a fazer descarga de fundo e Montargil a 99.3%, que eu saiba ainda não descarregou, portanto poderemos ter mais um episódio de cheia no Sorraia quando montargil abrir


----------



## Sulman (19 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

david 6 disse:


> Maranhão a 97.2% a fazer descarga de fundo e Montargil a 99.3%, que eu saiba ainda não descarregou, portanto poderemos ter mais um episódio de cheia no Sorraia quando montargil abrir



Montargil, ontem ao fim da tarde, estava mesmo mesmo no limite do descarregador.


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2022 às 18:37)

Sulman disse:


> Montargil, ontem ao fim da tarde, estava mesmo mesmo no limite do descarregador.


Não estará pelo menos a turbinar? 

"possui uma central hidroeléctrica equipada com uma turbina Francis que produz em ano médio 5,9 GWh."


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2022 às 20:18)

Nem dei por conta, mas o Castelo de Bode já nos 90% e a descarregar 200 m3/s há dias.
Cabril nos 88%, Qin tem vindo a reduzir mas não deixa de largar os 100 m3/s.









Pelo Mondengo, não deixam passar Aguieira dos 70%, é uma gestão mais complicada.

Hoje estamos a usar gás natural para niente, hídrica e eólica conseguem obedecer ao consumo total.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2022 às 20:44)

Hoje passei na barragem da Aguieira, está com bastante capacidade de encaixe:




O Dão em Santa Comba, aquela ponte fica totalmente submersa, quando a  Aguieira atinge uns 90%:


----------



## Mr.Jet (19 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

Amanhã com o preço mais baixo em 3 meses, ainda assim são 65€/MWh. Dias de Inverno como os atuais com descargas, chuva e vento, há uns anos seriam uns 10€-20€ ou até menos. 

Mesmo se mais tarde o contexto mundial melhorar duvido que regressemos a essa realidade. O "novo normal" deverá ser algo a meio caminho, e se as coisas realmente melhorarem


Entretanto um longo e interessante artigo hoje no Expresso sobre a venda de ativos da EDP à Engie, para quem se interessa por este sector









						As barragens da discórdia
					

Três anos depois, o negócio da EDP com a Engie ainda faz faísca




					multimedia.expresso.pt


----------



## Sulman (20 Dez 2022 às 10:29)

Barragem de Montargil a descarregar!


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

Atualizados os volume das bacias espanholas. 
Destaque para a recuperação da bacia do Tejo. Alcântara teve uma recuperação inédita.









Também houve recuperação na bacia do Guadiana, mas aqui de forma menos expressiva.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 11:12)

Entretanto temos novamente a Caniçada a descarregar, assim como Touvedo no Lima.
Ribeiradio no Vouga, também deve começar a descarregar em breve. O Vouga está a chegar à albufeira com um caudal de 313m3/s e ainda está a subir.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2022 às 11:27)

Sulman disse:


> Barragem de Montargil a descarregar!



Com o Maranhão e Montargil a descarregar adivinham-se cheias nas lezírias do Sorraia.


----------



## Sulman (20 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

MSantos disse:


> Com o Maranhão e Montargil a descarregar adivinham-se cheias nas lezírias do Sorraia.


E a Rio Divor também vai com um caudal bastante elevado, contribuir também para a subida do Sorraia.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 12:21)

Já saiu o boletim semanal de armazenamento das albufeiras, com data de 19/12.

A albufeira de Maranhão (bacia do Tejo) subiu 72%! Estamos a falar de uma albufeira que não é assim tão pequena.

De resto, falta efetivamente um bom evento de precipitação no sudoeste, que tem ficado à margem das chuvas abundantes.


----------



## baojoao (20 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Dentro do meu desconhecimento total da matéria, tenho alguma dificuldade em compreender a gestão de Fagilde. 37% da capacidade. É verdade que é uma barragem pequenina, e que infelizmente nem com a seca de 2017 se fez uma limpeza, e talvez se tenha libertado água para encaixar água de hoje, mas parece-me um exagero.
Na Serra da Estrela com Lagoa Comprida, Vale do Rossim e Lagoacho perto dos 100%, via ter que se libertar muita água, digo eu...


----------



## Mr.Jet (20 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

Realmente essa já estava quase cheia e esvaziaram muito

ALBUFEIRA DE FAGILDE (10K/01A)
(dam3)

03/10/2022 - 1451
10/10/2022 - 1295
17/10/2022 - 1153
24/10/2022 - 1075
31/10/2022 - 1207
07/11/2022 - 2307
14/11/2022 - 3427
21/11/2022 - 2938
12/12/2022 - 3419
19/12/2022 - 1436

Não sei porquê nem vou falar do que não sei, mas há muitos anos que se fala de uma modernização dessa barragem devido à importância do abastecimento de água de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas, etc.

Deve ser o mesmo problema da prevista AE Viseu-Coimbra da década anterior que se transformou apenas numa IP3 remendada ou da Linha da Beira atualmente encerrada para obras com reabertura adiada para data incerta.

Um comentário no facebook, deve ter a ver com isto:

_Luís Sousa
"Essa barragem tem um caudal máximo de descarregamento muito baixo, só de 515 m3/s, daí terem que baixar pois o Dão e a Côja estão com muito caudal."
4 d_

Com a chuva de hoje e a do Natal talvez encha de novo e depois logo vêm o que traz o futuro? 
E aproveitam assim para circular mais água para ter um pouco mais de qualidade?


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

Odeleite com grande recuperação! E já vão praticamente 30% o que já supera o gasto durante o Verão. Beliche também com notável recuperação com quase 50% da capacidade.
Apenas as bacias do Barlavento e do Mira com recuperações muito modestas ainda.
A seguir ao Natal isso pode mudar! Vamos ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2022 às 16:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Odeleite com grande recuperação! E já vão praticamente 30% o que já supera o gasto durante o Verão. Beliche também com notável recuperação com quase 50% da capacidade.
> Apenas as bacias do Barlavento e do Mira com recuperações muito modestas ainda.
> A seguir ao Natal isso pode mudar! Vamos ver...



Dados das Águas do Algarve hoje dia 20/12:

Barragem de Odelouca: 36,61%
Barragem de Beliche: 51,45%
Barragem de Odeleite: 59,09%


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2022 às 16:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Odeleite com grande recuperação! E já vão praticamente 30% o que já supera o gasto durante o Verão. Beliche também com notável recuperação com quase 50% da capacidade.
> Apenas as bacias do Barlavento e do Mira com recuperações muito modestas ainda.
> A seguir ao Natal isso pode mudar! Vamos ver...


Odeleite nos anos 90 encheu em 3 dias. Há cerca de vinte anos que não vem uma cheia daquelas com alguns metros de altura de água… as fontes nos cerros estão secas, temos para trás uma década de anos secos e quentes. 

Nos últimos anos a chuva tem caído na Primavera quando a evapotranspiração é alta e os dias são longos e quentes. Não tem chovido no Inverno e isso tem sido prejudicial para as barragens.


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2022 às 16:37)

Uma nota: a situação das barragens portuguesas, em termos gerais, é incomparavelmente melhor que a situação das barragens de Espanha.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

frederico disse:


> Odeleite nos anos 90 encheu em 3 dias. Há cerca de vinte anos que não vem uma cheia daquelas com alguns metros de altura de água… as fontes nos cerros estão secas, temos para trás uma década de anos secos e quentes.
> 
> Nos últimos anos a chuva tem caído na Primavera quando a evapotranspiração é alta e os dias são longos e quentes. Não tem chovido no Inverno e isso tem sido prejudicial para as barragens.


As barragens vão continuar a encher muito mais, até final do mês. Arrisco dizer que até final do ano mesmo que não chova Odeleite estará nos 65%.
E mesmo que não chova em Janeiro continuarão a subir... 
Tanta profecia da desgraça e basta 15 dias de chuva e recuperação total. 
Quanto ao Barlavento apesar de tanta coisa dita, Odelouca subiu quase 2 metros na última semana, assim como Funcho subiu. 
Apenas Arade, que recebe água do Funcho se fizer falta, e Bravura tem valores mais modestos. 
No Alentejo recuperação extraordinária em todas as barragens.. 

Tanta profecia da desgraça e mais uma vez, basta chover um pouco mais e temos barragens cheias.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2022 às 17:54)

Às 16h Cabril estava a descarregar. Está a 89,2%. Suponho que seja por prevenção de cheias, visto que a montante o caudal de entrada continua elevado.
Cabril a descarregar, significa Bouçã a descarregar e Castelo de Bode a turbinar ao máximo.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2022 às 18:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As barragens vão continuar a encher muito mais, até final do mês. Arrisco dizer que até final do ano mesmo que não chova Odeleite estará nos 65%.
> E mesmo que não chova em Janeiro continuarão a subir...
> Tanta profecia da desgraça e basta 15 dias de chuva e recuperação total.
> Quanto ao Barlavento apesar de tanta coisa dita, Odelouca subiu quase 2 metros na última semana, assim como Funcho subiu.
> ...


Tivemos uma persistência de chuvas que não ocorria à muito...se formos a ver desde 2009/2010. Nada o previa mas a verdade é que aconteceu e ainda bem. Ainda assim e ao contrário de outras zonas do país a mudança em grande parte do sul só veio no início de Dezembro.  No resto do país há uma consistência de chuvas desde Setembro.
É preciso ter os pés bem assentes e ter noção que a seca ainda não acabou !
As grandes recuperações de Odeleite e Beliche e que mesmo assim ainda só são cerca de 30% assentam em precipitações na ordem dos 300mm em 15 dias! É de facto notável! O Barlavento e Baixo Alentejo nem metade disso devem ter!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

AnDré disse:


> Às 16h Cabril estava a descarregar. Está a 89,2%. Suponho que seja por prevenção de cheias, visto que a montante o caudal de entrada continua elevado.
> Cabril a descarregar, significa Bouçã a descarregar e Castelo de Bode a turbinar ao máximo.


Indeed. E a aumentar o Qout para 150 m3/s. Temos a "cascata do Zêzere" feita provavelmente por uns dias.

Pena a potência do Cabril ser baixa. Mas também já vai para os 70 anos esse monstro.


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2022 às 19:35)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Realmente essa já estava quase cheia e esvaziaram muito
> 
> ALBUFEIRA DE FAGILDE (10K/01A)
> (dam3)
> ...


Esse Luís Sousa sou eu!


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2022 às 19:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Indeed. E a aumentar o Qout para 150 m3/s. Temos a "cascata do Zêzere" feita provavelmente por uns dias.
> 
> Pena a potência do Cabril ser baixa. Mas também já vai para os 70 anos esse monstro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2022 às 19:52)

slbgdt disse:


>


Belo som  

Pelos dados diários, dia 13 teve um Qin médio de 564,5 m3/s, não atingia tal valor desde Dezembro de 2019 (também um mês que ficou para a memória no Zêzere e Mondego, se bem que mais neste último por causa da situação dos diques).


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2022 às 20:32)

Monte da Vinha no Guadiana ainda acima dos 250m3/s e já à 1 semana acima desse valor.
Aqueles que dizem, tanto barulho com a seca e agora é água a rodos, não se esqueçam de que este evento destas chuvadas neste mês é algo que pode demorar muitos a se repetir.
E até pode continuar a ser um inverno muito chuvoso e acabar por encher as nossas maiores reservas de água.
Respeitem a água, não a desperdicem!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 06:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As barragens vão continuar a encher muito mais, até final do mês. Arrisco dizer que até final do ano mesmo que não chova Odeleite estará nos 65%.
> E mesmo que não chova em Janeiro continuarão a subir...
> Tanta profecia da desgraça e basta 15 dias de chuva e recuperação total.
> Quanto ao Barlavento apesar de tanta coisa dita, Odelouca subiu quase 2 metros na última semana, assim como Funcho subiu.
> ...



A "profecia da desgraça" era que nem esse pouco iria chover.  Estas previsões falhadas são o sal da meteorologia, o prato está bem apurado agora...


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 06:09)

trovoadas disse:


> É preciso ter os pés bem assentes e ter noção que a seca ainda não acabou !


Sim, e era interessante aferir a verdadeira profundidade da seca através de um registo sistemático do nível de água nos poços e furos.
Porque uma coisa é ver a água a escorrer à superfície e a acumular-se em albufeiras, outra coisa, bastante mais volumosa talvez, é o estado dos níveis freáticos, das águas profundas.


----------



## srr (21 Dez 2022 às 10:04)

Por Espanha, ainda precisa chover muito ;


----------



## bukowski (21 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

andamos há anos a ouvir (e a ver, admito) que as alterações climáticas terão um impacto profundo em países como o nosso.
e depois continuamos à espera que o tempo se mantenha como era "no antigamente", nomeadamente a chuva. e debate-se o tema como se tudo isto fosse apenas cíclico.
afinal em que ficamos?

esta mudança veio para ficar, ou estamos perante fenómenos cíclicos em que os lapsos temporais entre si se estendem mais um pouco devido às alterações climáticas globais.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (21 Dez 2022 às 11:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem dei por conta, mas o Castelo de Bode já nos 90% e a descarregar 200 m3/s há dias.
> Cabril nos 88%, Qin tem vindo a reduzir mas não deixa de largar os 100 m3/s.
> 
> Ver anexo 3613
> ...


Convém esclarecer que descarregar é diferente de turbinar (para produção elétrica). Castelo de Bode tem estado e continua com turbinamento máximo dos 3 grupos, aproximadamente 200 m3/s, sem descarregamento.
Como o Cabril tem um turbinamento máximo de 100 e descarrega 150 m3/s, adivinha-se descarregamento em Castelo de Bode caso as afluências não diminuam.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2022 às 15:59)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Convém esclarecer que descarregar é diferente de turbinar (para produção elétrica). Castelo de Bode tem estado e continua com turbinamento máximo dos 3 grupos, aproximadamente 200 m3/s, sem descarregamento.
> Como o Cabril tem um turbinamento máximo de 100 e descarrega 150 m3/s, adivinha-se descarregamento em Castelo de Bode caso as afluências não diminuam.


Sim, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Acho estranho o Cabril ter um turbinamento máximo só de 100m3/s... 

A Bouçã a receber os 250 m3/s do Cabril já deve estar a descarregar nas cascatas laterais da barragem.


----------



## raposo_744 (21 Dez 2022 às 16:04)

cabril em descarga





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

Na propriedade que temos em Foros da Charneca, no limite entre os concelhos de Benavente e Coruche temos uma depressão em que passa uma pequena linha de água.  Essa linha de água só vi correr duas vezes, uma foi no Inverno de 2001 e a outra este ano. 

Perto da nossa propriedade há uma pequena barragem, conhecida como barragem do Almada que estava completamente seca desde Fevereiro de 2021. Na noite de 12 para 13 de Dezembro passou dos 0 aos 100%, algo que nunca imaginei ser possível, passam-se Invernos inteiros que nunca chega a encher, desta vez encheu em 12horas!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 16:10)

raposo_744 disse:


> cabril em descarga



Magnífico vale, também. Bons vídeos!


----------



## raposo_744 (21 Dez 2022 às 16:11)




----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

a Câmara de Coruche publicou isto, que espera-se um aumento do caudal do Sorraia nas próximas 12h de novo


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 17:34)

A chuva encheu os rios e as barragens?
					

Siga a evolução da disponibilidade de água nas bacias hidrográficas e nas barragens. Como evolui a seca? Chove abaixo ou acima da média?




					www.publico.pt


----------



## efcm (21 Dez 2022 às 18:27)

srr disse:


> Por Espanha, ainda precisa chover muito ;


Nem na Galiza as barragens estão cheias? acho muito estranho porque choveu bastante por lá.

Ou então eles estão a turbinar tudo o que podem...


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2022 às 18:32)

Finalmente se vê subida na Albufeira de Monte da Rocha, subiu 8% nos valores de ontem em comparação com dia 13.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 18:40)

efcm disse:


> Nem na Galiza as barragens estão cheias? acho muito estranho porque choveu bastante por lá.
> 
> Ou então eles estão a turbinar tudo o que podem...


Ver aqui: https://www.embalses.net/

​
Embalse*3h*6h12h24h48h72h




Alcantara [+]*7.06*20.4542.33107.92159.70165.16

Alcântara, na bacia do Tejo, encaixou mais 107,92 Hm3 nas últimas 24h.
Excelente perspectiva para os próximos tempos. O Tejo voltará à vida por uns meses...

​





Belesar [+]*2.69*5.9412.6531.6659.1361.80

Na Bacia do rio Minho esta barragem teve um incremento interessante, com 31,66 Hm3 nas últimas 24h.
Acredito que o sector da produção eléctrica esteja "on-fire" por lá...


Só vi agora o pormenor de Alcântara - entre as 12h e as 24h de ontem encaixou 82 Hm3:
 Fecha...............................hm3............Dif(hm3)
21-12-2022 19:00....2781.34.....+2.27
21-12-2022 18:00....2779.07*.....*+20.45
21-12-2022 12:00....2758.62.....+21.88
21-12-2022 06:00....2736.74.....+25.42
*21-12-2022 00:00....2711.32.....+40.17
20-12-2022 18:00....2671.15.....+42.02*
20-12-2022 12:00....2629.13.....+2.68


----------



## Bruno Palma (21 Dez 2022 às 18:52)

LMMS disse:


> Finalmente se vê subida na Albufeira de Monte da Rocha, subiu 8% nos valores de ontem em comparação com dia 13.


8%? Na semana passada estava a 8% e hoje está a 10% segundo os dados da ARBCAS.


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

Bruno Palma disse:


> 8%? Na semana passada estava a 8% e hoje está a 10% segundo os dados da ARBCAS.


Eu disse 8% em relação ao dia 13.
Dia 13 estava com 8800 dam3 e dia 20 com 9400 dam3.
Mas já existe relatos de hoje de que está a entrar bastante água na albufeira.
Hoje está com 10320 dam3.
Era bom a ver a subir 1000dam3 por dia, mas 2000 era bem melhor!


----------



## Bruno Palma (21 Dez 2022 às 20:18)

LMMS disse:


> Eu disse 8% em relação ao dia 13.
> Dia 13 estava com 8800 dam3 e dia 20 com 9400 dam3.
> Mas já existe relatos de hoje de que está a entrar bastante água na albufeira.
> Hoje está com 10320 dam3.
> Era bom a ver a subir 1000dam3 por dia, mas 2000 era bem melhor!


Ok não tinha percebido que se estava a referir a dam3, obrigado pela correção. O Monte da Rocha bem precisa de água mas está complicado encher, só ontem é que deu para os campos encherem de água por cá, vamos lá ver como vai ser o inverno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2022 às 20:36)

raposo_744 disse:


> Ver anexo 3640
> Ver anexo 3641


A uns 90 cm de NPA (cota 294m), brutal. Ainda há um mês e tal atrás estava a 30%.

Não creio que a EDP vá deixar passar a cota de NPA, ainda são capazes de descarregar mais...


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2022 às 00:26)

algumas belas imagens de drone

*Barragem de Belver*



*Barragem das Fronhas*


----------



## slbgdt (22 Dez 2022 às 00:30)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02uGxdzXh5z1DNvw825HX8BMVqXU8VXxBRhCqkqg3ck3sFstaAK8MjdMLm9Ad5iz9Tl&id=1378552301


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2022 às 01:55)

Barragem do Cabril:


Outubro vs Dezembro:


----------



## slbgdt (22 Dez 2022 às 01:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Cabril:
> 
> 
> Outubro vs Dezembro:


Estava a tentar publicar esse e dava me erro


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

slbgdt disse:


> Estava a tentar publicar esse e dava me erro


A mim também dava ao colocar o link relativo à publicação. Para em algumas situações não dar erro, temos de abrir os vídeos e copiar o link dos mesmos.


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

Alqueva já está na cota 149,12.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (22 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> Convém esclarecer que descarregar é diferente de turbinar (para produção elétrica). Castelo de Bode tem estado e continua com turbinamento máximo dos 3 grupos, aproximadamente 200 m3/s, sem descarregamento.
> Como o Cabril tem um turbinamento máximo de 100 e descarrega 150 m3/s, adivinha-se descarregamento em Castelo de Bode caso as afluências não diminuam.


Ainda antes do Natal, Castelo de Bode iniciará o descarregamento. Está com uma subida de 1.5m em 24 horas, está na cota 119.13m e a cota máxima é 121.50m, embora a cota de inverno indique que a máxima seja de 119.50m.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

Barragem do Caia a 83,53% - Linhas de Elvas
					

A Barragem do Caia encontra-se com cerca de 158,697 milhões de metros cúbicos de água armazenada, o que corresponde a 83,53 por cento do volume aconselhado para descargas (190 milhões).




					linhasdeelvas.pt


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Barragem da Bouçã, hoje:


Outro vídeo da Barragem do Cabril:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

Alcantara do lado espanhol já turbina ou descarrega, vai nos 89%.


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Está a ser feito um inquérito no SNIRH, quem quiser participar...


			https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=-1&idItem=2


----------



## efcm (23 Dez 2022 às 06:55)

LMMS disse:


> Está a ser feito um inquérito no SNIRH, quem quiser participar...
> 
> 
> https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=-1&idItem=2


O inquérito segue a mesma lógica do site deles, nenhuma....

"Nível de acessibilidade para deficientes a informação técnica" 

Não sou deficiente como posso responder a isso?

Mas a avaliar pela acessibilidade a não deficientes, é péssima...


----------



## srr (23 Dez 2022 às 08:05)

LMMS disse:


> Está a ser feito um inquérito no SNIRH, quem quiser participar...
> 
> 
> https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=-1&idItem=2


Ja respondi...mas tem perguntas a roçar o parvo, para não ser malcriado.


----------



## JCARL (23 Dez 2022 às 10:06)

efcm disse:


> O inquérito segue a mesma lógica do site deles, nenhuma....
> 
> "Nível de acessibilidade para deficientes a informação técnica"
> 
> ...


E devia ter também a opção "Não sabe / Não responde",


----------



## LMMS (23 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

É o que é, esperemos que o SNIRH consiga em breve mudar o rumo não só técnico como organizativo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

A cheia no Rio Sorraia foi a 2ª maior cheia desde que há registos, não superou a maior por 5 centimetros, em 1979 chegou aos 18.55 metros esta ficou nos 18.50 metros.

https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/c...4TBsNi9fEI4G_EKizMHyeUkx6BoMS427TzJXiFrfxcAbo


----------



## efcm (23 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

david 6 disse:


> A cheia no Rio Sorraia foi a 2ª maior cheia desde que há registos, não superou a maior por 5 centimetros, em 1979 chegou aos 18.55 metros esta ficou nos 18.50 metros.
> 
> https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/c...4TBsNi9fEI4G_EKizMHyeUkx6BoMS427TzJXiFrfxcAbo


Acho que o que os safou foi as barragens estarem vazias e terem ficado com a água toda armazenada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

Cota *119,5m *no Castelo do Bode, começam as descargas, por enquanto só 58 m3/s para além dos 200 m3/s turbinados. Pelo Qin nos 400m3/s devem aumentar as descargas possivelmente.

Cota *293m* no Cabril, Qin a reduzir e descargas baixaram para 108 m3/s, para além dos 100 m3/s ainda turbinados.

Ambas deveram ser as cotas limites de Inverno, creio eu.

Alcantara do lado espanhol continua a turbinar cerca de 400-500 m3/s, nada mau, mas esse monstro pode turbinar até aos 1170 m3/s com quase 1GW... muito além de qualquer hidroeletrica nossa, temos duas acima dos 500 MW, Alto Lindoso e a mais recente Gouvães do novo complexo do Tâmega (que por curiosidade é da Iberdrola...)


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

efcm disse:


> Acho que o que os safou foi as barragens estarem vazias e terem ficado com a água toda armazenada.


A água que entrou para as barragens em tão pouco tempo foi uma coisa impressionante, mas tendo em conta a dimensão dos caudais que tivemos aqui pelo Alto Alentejo, não é de admirar. 
Eu a pensar que, no máximo, a barragem do Caia chegava aos 70% até ao final do ano, mas o que é certo é que já vai nos 85%. É o maior valor armazenado nos últimos anos.
Agora vamos ter uma pausa na precipitação mais significativa por aqui, o que também faz falta, mas como ainda há muito inverno pela frente, a probabilidade de descarregar é elevada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Dez 2022 às 16:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alcantara do lado espanhol continua a turbinar cerca de 400-500 m3/s, nada mau, mas esse monstro pode turbinar até aos 1170 m3/s com quase 1GW... muito além de qualquer hidroeletrica nossa, temos duas acima dos 500 MW, Alto Lindoso e a mais recente Gouvães do novo complexo do Tâmega (que por curiosidade é da Iberdrola...)


A diferença de Gouvães para Alcantara não é muita. 880 vs 915MW


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cota *119,5m *no Castelo do Bode, começam as descargas, por enquanto só 58 m3/s para além dos 200 m3/s turbinados. Pelo Qin nos 400m3/s devem aumentar as descargas possivelmente.
> 
> Cota *293m* no Cabril, Qin a reduzir e descargas baixaram para 108 m3/s, para além dos 100 m3/s ainda turbinados.
> 
> ...



A central em uso mais potente em Portugal é Frades 2 com 770mwh.
Venda nova tb tem a central antiga com 60mwh e frades 1 com 220mwh.

A central mais potente em Espanha é mesmo aldeavilla com 1242mwh.

A título de curiosidade Alcântara receberá uma nova central com capacidade de bombagem com 400mwh


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A diferença de Gouvães para Alcantara não é muita. 880 vs 915MW


Sim, queria dizer que essa e o Lindoso são as mais que se aproximam. 


slbgdt disse:


> A central em uso mais potente em Portugal é Frades 2 com 770mwh.
> Venda nova tb tem a central antiga com 60mwh e frades 1 com 220mwh.
> 
> A central mais potente em Espanha é mesmo aldeavilla com 1242mwh.
> ...


Não sabia de Frades II, interessante. Alcantara vai para os 1,3 GW então...


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2022 às 21:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim, queria dizer que essa e o Lindoso são as mais que se aproximam.
> 
> Não sabia de Frades II, interessante. Alcantara vai para os 1,3 GW então...


Frades 1 e 2 é a mesma central praticamente.
As restituições são ao lado uma da outra...

Os espanhóis têm planos para um grande aumento de eólica e solar..
Por isso aumento de bombagem


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cota *119,5m *no Castelo do Bode, começam as descargas, por enquanto só 58 m3/s para além dos 200 m3/s turbinados. Pelo Qin nos 400m3/s devem aumentar as descargas possivelmente.
> 
> Cota *293m* no Cabril, Qin a reduzir e descargas baixaram para 108 m3/s, para além dos 100 m3/s ainda turbinados.
> 
> ...


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2022 às 21:46)

Baixo sabor


----------



## LMMS (23 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

Campilhas bem barrenta no dia 18/12/2022 pelo Sentinel 1






Um pouco mais para baixo, perto do Cercal do Alentejo, vai nascer um parque Solar com cerca de 270MW


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

slbgdt disse:


> Baixo sabor


Dois monstros acima dos 1000, sem referenciar o Alqueva que tem o triplo:

Castelo do Bode: 1014 hm3

Sabor: 1005 hm3


----------



## Gates (24 Dez 2022 às 02:20)

Monte da Rocha e Santa Clara é que coiso… e Bravura também.
É pena, quase dava para fazer o pleno em todo o território continental.
Melhores dias virão.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Barragem de Bastelos ( Penas Roias - Mogadouro ) completamente cheia e a transbordar.

Águas barrentas ( foto com 15 segundos de exposição).








A água a transbordar pela grelha ( já tinha colocado esta foto no seguimento interior norte centro) exposição 25 segundos, a ideia das longas exposições ( com o filtro LEE  densidade neutra que corta 10 stops de luz aumentando assim o tempo de exposição para compensar este corte ) é mostrar melhor o fluxo e movimento da água:








Aspecto dos ribeiros na zona posterior da barragem, com corrente forte, 20 segundos exposição ( junto ao parque de merendas ).








Há uns meses nem um fio de água corria neste local, tal a severidade da seca, agora tudo verde e saturado (10 segundos exposição).


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

Vale do Gaio está a encaixar uma boa quantidade de água.
Subiu 6mts desde dia 12 e está atualmente na cota 34.
O pleno a cota é 40.5 e de cheia 42.5.
No Torrão o Xarrama chegou aos 45m3/s no dia 13 e hoje está nos 5m3/s.
Parece pouco mas este rio esteve praticamente quase seco todo este ano.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

LMMS disse:


> Vale do Gaio está a encaixar uma boa quantidade de água.


Vale do Gaio no dia 11 de dezembro e hoje, 25 de dezembro:


----------



## baojoao (25 Dez 2022 às 16:06)

Rio Pavia entre Lobão da Beira e Lajeosa do Dão.
Foto desta manhã na minha voltinha de bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (25 Dez 2022 às 18:49)

Fratel Hoje as 17h00, fechada , nem uma gota , fechada para balanço :-)


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2022 às 19:04)

srr disse:


> Fratel Hoje as 17h00, fechada , nem uma gota , fechada para balanço :-)


Está a chegar pouca água a Fratel e Belver recebe de Pracana e continua a turbinar.


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

Rio Dão, ao fim da tarde, nas Termas de Alcafache
















Your browser is not able to display this video.




Vilar é uma questão de (pouco)tempo até chegar a 100%, não havendo descargas.
Agora que os terrenos estão todos saturados, anda a subir 2% ao dia


----------



## srr (25 Dez 2022 às 23:01)

Um Ribeiro leva mais agua que o Tejo ( A jusante de Fratel ) é o efeito das barragens num "grande" Rio.


----------



## Luís Miguel Gomes (26 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

slbgdt disse:


> Frades 1 e 2 é a mesma central praticamente.
> As restituições são ao lado uma da outra...
> 
> Os espanhóis têm planos para um grande aumento de eólica e solar..
> Por isso aumento de bombagem


São da mesma albufeira mas centrais diferentes. A mesma albufeira ainda tem a central antiga de Vila Nova, em que 3 grupos turbinam a água de Venda Nova e o 4° grupo turbina a água da albufeira de Paradela.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Dez 2022 às 10:46)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> São da mesma albufeira mas centrais diferentes. A mesma albufeira ainda tem a central antiga de Vila Nova, em que 3 grupos turbinam a água de Venda Nova e o 4° grupo turbina a água da albufeira de Paradela.


Sim foi aquilo que disse no Post antes.

Entretanto em Alqueva já só dá para um Cabril.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2022 às 12:12)

Luís Miguel Gomes disse:


> São da mesma albufeira mas centrais diferentes. A mesma albufeira ainda tem a central antiga de Vila Nova, em que 3 grupos turbinam a água de Venda Nova e o 4° grupo turbina a água da albufeira de Paradela.


Acho que já fiz esta questão algures neste tópico. Mas repito: Foi feito (e bem) o reforço de potência em Salamonde e Venda Nova, que permitiu optimizar o sistema do Cávado. Mas em Alto Rabagão não se fez nada.
Sendo uma enorme albufeira, e com poucos afluentes, não faria sentido também esta barragem ter um valente de reforço com bombagem? 
Vamos com o 4º mês consecutivo de precipitação acima da média e a albufeira ainda só está nos 47,9% (e muito por conta da bombagem de Venda Nova). 
Um reforço de potencia reversível permitiria que se pudesse usar à vontade a água da albufeira no verão, com a garantia que no inverno encheria dado o maior caudal de bombagem. E isso evitaria que a Caniçada descarregasse tanto. 
Isto porque, por mais seco que seja o ano, à Caniçada chega sempre muita água.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2022 às 12:55)

Alqueva com a cota nos 149,52m e 85% de armazenamento.


Vamos ver se a Barragem do Caia vai também contribuir para lá brevemente ou não.


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2022 às 13:33)

E hoje o Guadiana está novamente a subir o caudal, aqui em Badajoz nos últimos 7 dias


----------



## slbgdt (26 Dez 2022 às 19:04)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que já fiz esta questão algures neste tópico. Mas repito: Foi feito (e bem) o reforço de potência em Salamonde e Venda Nova, que permitiu optimizar o sistema do Cávado. Mas em Alto Rabagão não se fez nada.
> Sendo uma enorme albufeira, e com poucos afluentes, não faria sentido também esta barragem ter um valente de reforço com bombagem?
> Vamos com o 4º mês consecutivo de precipitação acima da média e a albufeira ainda só está nos 47,9% (e muito por conta da bombagem de Venda Nova).
> Um reforço de potencia reversível permitiria que se pudesse usar à vontade a água da albufeira no verão, com a garantia que no inverno encheria dado o maior caudal de bombagem. E isso evitaria que a Caniçada descarregasse tanto.
> Isto porque, por mais seco que seja o ano, à Caniçada chega sempre muita água.


Possivelmente devido à pequena diferença de cotas entre ela e Venda Nova..
O coroamento de 880mts apenas está acima 179 mts da Venda nova.
No PNB apareceu projecto sim para Paradela mas foi abandonado.
Embora entre Paradela/venda nova e Salamonde a cota seja superior a 400 metros e daí uma maior capacidade de gerar energia


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2022 às 21:42)

Barragem do Caia hoje com a cota perto dos 231,40m.














Para comparar, a 19 de novembro estava assim:


----------



## Nonnu (26 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

Barragem Monte da Rocha 
Dia 26/12/2022


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2022 às 01:25)

Nonnu disse:


> Barragem Monte da Rocha
> Dia 26/12/2022
> 
> Ver anexo 3681


Ainda está muitíssimo baixa...


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2022 às 02:21)

Fui ver o Trilho das Vinhas em Cascais.
Nunca tinha visto tanta água por ali.
Ainda à um mês estava seco.


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2022 às 02:30)

*Miradouro nas penhas do Marmeleiro*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Caia hoje com a cota perto dos 231,40m.


Dados disponibilizados hoje, dia 27 de dezembro, com a cota nos 231,45m, o que corresponde a *87,51%* de armazenamento.





Fonte


----------



## Gates (27 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

In JN - Jornal de Notícias 


Albufeiras a 81% da capacidade, mas duas ainda a menos de 20%

Em situação crítica estão as barragens de Campilhas e Monte da Rocha, ambas na bacia hidrográfica do Sado

As albufeiras portuguesas estavam na segunda-feira a 81% da capacidade, um volume global que aumentou desde a semana passada, mas ainda há duas barragens a menos de 20%, indica a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA).

Num boletim semanal sobre o armazenamento nas albufeiras, com as disponibilidades hídricas contabilizadas a 26 de dezembro, a APA indica que, das 70 albufeiras monitorizadas (de um total de 80) no continente, 38 estão com um volume de armazenamento entre 81 e 100%.

Entre 61 e 80% da capacidade estão 13 albufeiras, cinco estão a meio da capacidade (51 a 60%), outras cinco num valor entre 41 e 50%, sete a menos de 40% (entre 21 e 40%) e duas a menos de 20% da capacidade.

Em situação crítica estão as barragens de Campilhas e Monte da Rocha, ambas na bacia hidrográfica do Sado. Bravura, no Barlavento Algarvio, estava também a menos de 20% da capacidade há uma semana, mas o boletim da APA não tem agora dados sobre essa albufeira.

Das 14 bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas, oito estavam com um armazenamento de água acima da média e seis abaixo.

Comparando com os dados de dia 19, a 26 de dezembro havia um aumento de volume em 13 bacias hidrográficas e a diminuição numa, na bacia do Sado. O volume total armazenado aumentou 0,62% desde a semana passada.

De acordo com os dados da APA, a bacia do Ave era a que registava na segunda-feira maior armazenamento (96%), seguida das bacias do Douro e Tejo, ambas a 91,9%. As bacias do Mira, Alentejo, Sado e Arade eram na segunda-feira as que tinham menos água.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2022 às 17:21)

5GW de hídrica agora com o vento parado!

Espanhois também a "abusar" de Alcantara para terem energia.


----------



## efcm (27 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Dados disponibilizados hoje, dia 27 de dezembro, com a cota nos 231,45m, o que corresponde a *87,51%* de armazenamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está a subir +- 0,5% desde dia 22/12 se não chover mais (o que não acredito) a este ritmo dentro de 24 dias está a descarregar.

Como se espera que possa chover na passagem de ano espero que descarregue mais cedo.

Para dar uma ajuda a ver se o Alqueva também enche e faz transferência para outras barragens.


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

Alqueva tem tido este mês a média diária de :

67.30 m3/s de caudal bombeado (é o que é transferido para outras barragens)
545.38 m3/s de caudal afluente (é o que entra na albufeira)
59.08 m3/s de caudal turbinado (é o que sai ao produzir energia)

Dados de 01/12 até dia 25/12/2022
Saldo positivo de 419 m3/s de armazenamento.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

O Rio Guadiana, junto à ponte da Ajuda (antes do açude do Monte da Vinha) ia bem composto hoje:









Continua a entrar uma boa quantidade de água para o Alqueva.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

LMMS disse:


> Alqueva tem tido este mês a média diária de :
> 
> 67.30 m3/s de caudal bombeado (é o que é transferido para outras barragens)
> 545.38 m3/s de caudal afluente (é o que entra na albufeira)
> ...


Bombeado para outras barragens ou de Pedrógão? Esse caudal é o que Alqueva vai buscar a jusante.


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

AnDré disse:


> Bombeado para outras barragens ou de Pedrógão? Esse caudal é o que Alqueva vai buscar a jusante.


Pois é, meti a pata na poça. Aqui fica a correção!
Já fiz aqui umas contas mais apuradas e é isso mesmo.
Pena não se ter os dados pelo menos semanais do volume transferido para as outras albufeiras.
Sei que até Agosto foram 100hm3.


----------



## efcm (28 Dez 2022 às 00:46)

LMMS disse:


> Pois é, meti a pata na poça. Aqui fica a correção!
> Já fiz aqui umas contas mais apuradas e é isso mesmo.
> Pena não se ter os dados pelo menos semanais do volume transferido para as outras albufeiras.
> Sei que até Agosto foram 100hm3.


A EDIA não disponibiliza dados de como está a capacidade das suas barragens ?

Já lá andei no site e não descobri


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 01:17)

efcm disse:


> A EDIA não disponibiliza dados de como está a capacidade das suas barragens ?
> 
> Já lá andei no site e não descobri


Disponibiliza aqui: https://www.edia.pt/pt/o-que-fazemos/monitorizacao/dados-sintetizados/


----------



## LMMS (28 Dez 2022 às 03:01)

Para quem gosta de dados estatísticos como eu, não é fácil saber ao pormenor dados diários do Alqueva.
Não basta só saber os caudais efluentes e turbinados, pois os transferidos e os de consumo e captação não são disponibilizados.
Estou com uma curiosidade sobre se estão a transferir nesta altura e com que caudais.


----------



## A ver se chove (28 Dez 2022 às 08:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 5GW de hídrica agora com o vento parado!
> 
> Espanhois também a "abusar" de Alcantara para terem energia.


É aproveitar, ainda vem muita chuva, antes isso do que estar a descarregar


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

slbgdt disse:


> Possivelmente devido à pequena diferença de cotas entre ela e Venda Nova..
> O coroamento de 880mts apenas está acima 179 mts da Venda nova.
> No PNB apareceu projecto sim para Paradela mas foi abandonado.
> Embora entre Paradela/venda nova e Salamonde a cota seja superior a 400 metros e daí uma maior capacidade de gerar energia


Compreendo. No entanto o reforço de potencia deveria ou poderia ser vista na ótica de uma maior utilização de Alto Rabagão e menores descargas na Caniçada.
Isto porque se Alto Rabagão conseguisse bombear o que bombeia Venda Nova de Salamonde, e Salamonde da Caniçada, as descargas na Caniçada teriam sido residuais e Alto Rabagão já estaria a uns 80%. (Está a 49%). 
Além disso, depois de toda esta chuva Alto Rabagão só subiu 30%. Ou seja, é uma albufeira que pelas limitações de afluentes que tem, ao ser esvaziada demora muito tempo até recuperar.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 12:44)

Associação de Beneficiários do Caia avisa agricultores para possibilidade de descargas na barragem​A direcção da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia emitiu hoje um aviso dirigido aos agricultores do perímetro de rega da albufeira do Caia sobre a possibilidade de efectuar descargas na Barragem do Caia.

“*Informa-se os senhores agricultores proprietários de prédios rústicos que confinem com o Rio Caia, que procedam de modo a salvaguardar equipamentos e estruturas existentes de apoio à rega ou outros, perante a possibilidade da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia ter necessidade de efetuar descargas da Barragem do Caia”.*

A albufeira, segundo os dados divulgados pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, apresentava esta quarta-feira uma quota de armazenamento de *87,85%* em relação ao nível aconselhado para descargas. A represa apresentava uma cota de 231,49 metros e um volume de 166.918,000 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Linhas de Elvas


----------



## baojoao (28 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

Barragem de Fagilde
De acordo com notícia do Jornal do Centro , os 27% da barragem de Fagilde deve-se "comportas terem sido abertas devido ao elavado caudal do rio Dão e ao risco de danos na Infraestrutura."
A ser assim, parece que o meu concelho (Nelas) mas também Viseu, Mangualde e Penalva, podem esperar a continuação de Verões complicados!!!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 15:39)

baojoao disse:


> Barragem de Fagilde
> De acordo com notícia do Jornal do Centro , os 27% da barragem de Fagilde deve-se "comportas terem sido abertas devido ao elavado caudal do rio Dão e ao risco de danos na Infraestrutura."
> A ser assim, parece que o meu concelho (Nelas) mas também Viseu, Mangualde e Penalva, podem esperar a continuação de Verões complicados!!!



Esqueceram-se das comportas abertas ou sobrestimaram as afluências que iriam chegar a Fagilde?


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2022 às 15:52)

Enquanto estivermos com este regime de chuvas constantes e abundantes, a barragem estará quase sempre de comportas abertas, porque a barragem é pequena e enche num instante.
Supostamente estariam a elaborar um projeto para a reabilitação/aumento da capacidade da barragem feito até o final deste ano, mas ainda não vi nada....

Se não houver obra, Viseu/Mangualde/Penalva/Nelas estão sempre a uns 5 meses secos consecutivos, de uma repetição de 2017.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

joralentejano disse:


> O Rio Guadiana, junto à ponte da Ajuda (antes do açude do Monte da Vinha) ia bem composto hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje o Alqueva parece duas albufeiras diferentes pela cor da água  






Incrível a quantidade de sedimentos que devem estar a depositar nesse monstro. Mourão é o sítio onde as "duas cores" se dispersam.

Ontem pelo sentinelhub:





E os _embalses_ do Guadiana no lado espanhol também ganharam vida:





La Serena, em baixo na imagem, 2a maior albufeira da P. Ibérica, ainda tem muito para crescer. O que está visivel em satélite é apenas 17%...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Castelo de Bode hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Castelo de Bode hoje:


A turbinar no máximo (e a descarregar?), nos 264 m3/s.

1/4 do caudal em Almourol é do Zêzere.

Hidrica na ponta da tarde: 5,6GW, brutal.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje o Alqueva parece duas albufeiras diferentes pela cor da água
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fazer lembrar a confluência das águas dos rios Negro e Solimões


----------



## efcm (29 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Disponibiliza aqui: https://www.edia.pt/pt/o-que-fazemos/monitorizacao/dados-sintetizados/


Pois esse eu sei, eu queria era destas 69 ou pelo menos uma lista de quais são para as poder procurar 

"O Sistema Global de Rega de Alqueva, que beneficia, atualmente, uma área com cerca de 130 000 hectares de regadio, é constituído por um conjunto de 69 barragens, reservatórios e açudes,"


----------



## LMMS (29 Dez 2022 às 00:57)

efcm disse:


> Pois esse eu sei, eu queria era destas 69 ou pelo menos uma lista de quais são para as poder procurar
> 
> "O Sistema Global de Rega de Alqueva, que beneficia, atualmente, uma área com cerca de 130 000 hectares de regadio, é constituído por um conjunto de 69 barragens, reservatórios e açudes,"


A Edia pública anualmente mais dados, mas infelizmente dados diários ou até semanais não fornece publicamente da água transferida do Alqueva para alimentar todo o sistema.
É uma rede complexa de distribuição.
Pode ser que um dia se possa ter acesso a esses dados publicamente.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

A muita chuva de hoje a trazer resultados.
146m³ no Alto Rabagão.
103m³ em Paradela.
114m³ em Venda Nova..
Lindoso segue com 227m³ de entrada mas a turbinar...
A capacidade de encaixe está pequena.
Daivões a receber 343m³.


----------



## LMMS (29 Dez 2022 às 22:36)

slbgdt disse:


> A muita chuva de hoje a trazer resultados.
> 146m³ no Alto Rabagão.
> 103m³ em Paradela.
> 114m³ em Venda Nova..
> ...


Onde conseguiu os dados de Daivões?


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

Hoje a eletricidade foi a mínimos, podemos dizer que foi quase à borla tendo em conta dos preços dos últimos meses, 16€/MWh. Sendo 96% proveniente de fontes de energia renovável, com grande destaque para a hídrica com um pico de 5423MWh. A produção através de gás natural foi residual. 

Esta chuva vale ouro, não só no combate à seca, senão iriamos pagar a eletricidade bem mais cara. Além disso a falta de frio ajuda a diminuir o consumo das famílias.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2022 às 23:12)

slbgdt disse:


> A muita chuva de hoje a trazer resultados.
> 146m³ no Alto Rabagão.
> 103m³ em Paradela.
> 114m³ em Venda Nova..
> ...


Atenção ao rio Lima.
Às 21h estavam a sair de Touvedo 300m3/s. E com a albufeira a 100% a descargas devem aumentar.
Como Alto Lindoso ainda tem encaixe, se calhar estava na altura de reduzir o caudal turbinado, para que Touvedo não tivesse que descarregar mais.

Aumentam também os caudais no Cávado.
132m3/s Alto Rabagão
132m3/s Paradela
154m3/s Venda Nova
194m3/s Salamonde
121m3/s Vilarinho das Furnas.

E isto numa altura que continua a chover com intensidade nessas bacias.


----------



## ruival (29 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

DaniFR disse:


> Hoje a eletricidade foi a mínimos, podemos dizer que foi quase à borla tendo em conta dos preços dos últimos meses, 16€/MWh. Sendo 96% proveniente de fontes de energia renovável, com grande destaque para a hídrica com um pico de 5423MWh. A produção através de gás natural foi residual.
> 
> Esta chuva vale ouro, não só no combate à seca, senão iriamos pagar a eletricidade bem mais cara. Além disso a falta de frio ajuda a diminuir o consumo das famílias.


onde consulta estes dados?

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

O rio Tâmega por si só é um rio a ter em conta.
A barragem do Torrão, mesmo antes do rio se unir ao Douro está com alguma capacidade de encaixe, assim como a barragem de Crestuma.
A zona das ribeiras do Porto e VN de Gaia podem respirar esta noite, já que de Crestuma está ainda a sair "pouca" água e tem um encaixe bom:



A somar aos 1168,9 (Qout) de Crestuma, temos de adicionar os muitos rios e ribeiros que desaguam antes destas cidades, principalmente os *rios Sousa* e o meu "conterrâneo" *Ferreira*; recordo que a pluviosidade desta zona aproxima-se dos 100 mm\24h.
A bacia hidrográfica destes 2 rios é de aproximadamente 766,80 km2.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

ruival disse:


> onde consulta estes dados?
> 
> Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk











						REN Data Hub
					

O Data Hub da REN agrega e disponibiliza  a informação relevante sobre a energia em Portugal e documenta a transformação do setor energético na rota da descarbonização da economia.



					datahub.ren.pt
				




Também há este do mercado ibérico de eletricidade: https://www.omie.es/pt/spot-hoy


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

Nickname disse:


> Neste pequeno afluente(Rio Troço), que se vê desaguar no Vouga, à direita, avistei 3 lontras, mas foi difícil de as apanhar, estavam constantemente a mergulhar, remavam contra a corrente, quase não saíam do mesmo do sítio.


Desta vez aqui em Viseu no Rio Pavia, filmada por Mário Trindade


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 23:45)

Nickname disse:


> Desta vez aqui em Viseu no Rio Pavia, filmada por Mário Trindade


Também as tenho visto aqui em Samora por estes dias no trilho que faço junto ao Sorraia. Da última vez, há dois ou três dias, era um família inteira, pequenotes incluídos. Estão é sempre longe de mais para as apanhar!


----------



## slbgdt (29 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ver anexo 3709
> O rio Tâmega por si só é um rio a ter em conta.
> A barragem do Torrão, mesmo antes do rio se unir ao Douro está com alguma capacidade de encaixe, assim como a barragem de Crestuma.
> A zona das ribeiras do Porto e VN de Gaia podem respirar esta noite, já que de Crestuma está ainda a sair "pouca" água e tem um encaixe bom:
> ...


E Daivões está a receber 365m³ e a turbinar o máximo ou seja 200m³


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção ao rio Lima.
> Às 21h estavam a sair de Touvedo 300m3/s. E com a albufeira a 100% a descargas devem aumentar.
> Como Alto Lindoso ainda tem encaixe, se calhar estava na altura de reduzir o caudal turbinado, para que Touvedo não tivesse que descarregar mais.
> 
> ...


Percebes agora o porquê de Paradela estar a trabalhar há  tanto tempo seguido?
1 hora deste qin e são precisas 10h para compensar.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

LMMS disse:


> Onde conseguiu os dados de Daivões?


SNIRH


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 00:55)

Não consigo encontrar dados de Daivões nas atualizações diárias disponíveis no SNIRH.
O máximo de turbinagem de Daivões é de 220 m3/s.
Nos dados até dia 28 o caudal de saída tem sido a turbinar, mas a Albufeira já tem pouco para encaixar a esse dia, pelo que irão descarregar em breve.


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02hnZhuSLRJgUtu7JygXTdWLJX5FgTvsBTCxLqS3KXhArMNQHzHsHa9hBHN5tztbr3l&id=100002937984314
		


Não consigo colocar o link deste post, senão assim.
É um relato do que está a acontecer para a zona de Daivões.

Curioso este vídeo, mostra a barulheira que quem vive perto da barragem teve que gramar durante os testes.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 01:43)

LMMS disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02hnZhuSLRJgUtu7JygXTdWLJX5FgTvsBTCxLqS3KXhArMNQHzHsHa9hBHN5tztbr3l&id=100002937984314
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É obrigatório o aviso sonoro de descargas.
Havendo descarga Há perigos associados e daí o aviso sonoro.
Quanto ao SNIRH está actualizado à hora.
Neste momento: cota 226.44
Caudal de entrada 376m³
Caudal de saída: 264 (já descarrega)
Armazenamento: 49.7hm³


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 03:11)

Entretanto 880m³ no torrão..
De Daivões vêm 335 e encaixa o resto no caminho...
Salamonde já descarrega


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto 880m³ no torrão..
> De Daivões vêm 335 e encaixa o resto no caminho...
> Salamonde já descarrega


1112m3/s a chegar ao Torrão! Valente cheia no Tâmega.
Metade do que chega a Crestuma vem do Tâmega!

No Lima, Alto Lindoso diminuiu o caudal de saída durante a noite e encaixou muita água. Está nos 86%.
No Cávado temos Vilarinhos das Furnas e Paradela já na casa dos 80%. Alto Rabagão nos 51,9%. Caniçada, Salamonde e Venda Nova estão cheias.

Vilar (Tabuaço) a 86,4%.

No Vouga, Ribeiradio a evitar outra cheia a Águeda. 350m3/s a entrar e 100m3/s a sair.

No Mondego também estão a chegar 400m3/s à Aguieira.


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 09:33)

slbgdt disse:


> É obrigatório o aviso sonoro de descargas.
> Havendo descarga Há perigos associados e daí o aviso sonoro.
> Quanto ao SNIRH está actualizado à hora.
> Neste momento: cota 226.44
> ...


Mas essas atualizações de Daivões estão a ser publicadas em que link?
Os dados a que tenho tido acesso vêm de https://rios.vost.pt/douro e não consta lá Daivões.
No site do SNIRH só encontro esta informação. https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=9978398426


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2022 às 09:42)

LMMS disse:


> Mas essas atualizações de Daivões estão a ser publicadas em que link?
> Os dados a que tenho tido acesso vêm de https://rios.vost.pt/douro e não consta lá Daivões.
> No site do SNIRH só encontro esta informação. https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=9978398426





			https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=04J/08A


----------



## srr (30 Dez 2022 às 10:31)

Visita guiada a barragem do fratel


----------



## baojoao (30 Dez 2022 às 11:03)

Rio Dão nas Termas de Alcafache esta manhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 14:05)

O caudal em moinhos de Pepim na Côja chegou hoje aos 2.6mts. Isto é antes de chegar a Fagilde.
Está a entrar bem.
Fagilde não mostra os dados de hoje. Eles esvaziaram e bem a Albufeira nestes últimos dias.


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 14:07)

Aqui está a novíssima Daivões a descarregar.
Com caudal Qout de 423m3/s e Qin de 388m3/s.
Está com 49.4 hm3 e tem 56.2 de capacidade e consegue descarregar quase a 3000m3/s.


----------



## Mr.Jet (30 Dez 2022 às 16:24)

Também não sabia que dava para ver Daivões. E Gouvães ?

Estava mesmo com uma dúvida no Tâmega, tenho visto bombagem mesmo com tanta chuva no norte

Eu sei que este sistema do Tâmega é um pouco diferente dos restantes pois apesar da bombagem fazer há muito parte de outros sistemas desde Aguieira até ao Alqueva ou o mais recente Baixo Sabor, este sistema do Tâmega tem quase como vocação pura a circulação de água em circuito, a Iberdrola até lhe chamou a Giga-battery portuguesa.

Mas mesmo assim, com tanta chuva na região fiquei surpreendido anteontem com tanta bombagem nos grupos de Gouvães G1/G3/G4, passaram parte do dia a puxar água de Daivões para cima de forma significativa entre as 23h e 18h, e só depois turbinaram um pouco entre as 18 e 23.
Com tanta chuva não era suposto Gouvães também estar quase cheio?

Dava jeito um gráfico para entender melhor como é a estratégia deste tipo de sistema mesmo quando há excesso de água, o que fizeram nestes dias, apesar do sistema ainda não estar totalmente concluído.

Para quem não conhece o sistema do Tâmega:



















						Barragens no Tâmega: como funciona o mega-investimento a que a Iberdrola chama "gigabateria"?
					

A Iberdrola usará o complexo hidroelétrico do Tâmega e o seu sistema de bombagem para otimizar a gestão das albufeiras de três barragens, que representam um investimento de 1500 milhões de euros




					expresso.pt


----------



## baojoao (30 Dez 2022 às 16:40)

Rio Dão nas Termas de Sangemil. Assim já se pode dizer que leva um "belo" caudal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2022 às 16:49)

LMMS disse:


> O caudal em moinhos de Pepim na Côja chegou hoje aos 2.6mts. Isto é antes de chegar a Fagilde.
> Está a entrar bem.
> Fagilde não mostra os dados de hoje. Eles esvaziaram e bem a Albufeira nestes últimos dias.


Rio Coja em Moinhos de Pepim







Your browser is not able to display this video.



E na chegada à albufeira da Barragem de Fagilde:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




A barragem está nas lonas, abaixo de 30% talvez:




Na barragem em si:










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pimigas (30 Dez 2022 às 17:28)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui está a novíssima Daivões a descarregar.
> Com caudal Qout de 423m3/s e Qin de 388m3/s.
> Está com 49.4 hm3 e tem 56.2 de capacidade e consegue descarregar quase a 3000m3/s.


Esse caudal não é suficiente para inundar Amarante? 
Há um documento sobre a cheia de 2001 a fazer referência a um pico de caudal de 2600m3/s...


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Também não sabia que dava para ver Daivões. E Gouvães ?
> 
> Estava mesmo com uma dúvida no Tâmega, tenho visto bombagem mesmo com tanta chuva no norte
> 
> ...


Dá para Daivões e Gouvães. Só agora descobri como fazer para ver o que não está à mão de semear.
É saber os códigos e alterar na URL.
Era bom alguém fazer uma página como a do VOST, mas mais completa. Ainda vou ver se perco a cabeça a fazer isso até onde a minha pouca capacidade de programação der para fazer.

Até dá para ver o gráfico das últimas 48 horas.


			https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=9978398426


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Também não sabia que dava para ver Daivões. E Gouvães ?
> 
> Estava mesmo com uma dúvida no Tâmega, tenho visto bombagem mesmo com tanta chuva no norte
> 
> ...


Os afluentes de Gouvães são pequenos. O descarregador está dimensionado para 67m3/s. Um caudal muito inferior ao da turbinação/bombagem. No fundo foi criado um lago em altitude que é abastecido pela bombagem.
Era aquilo que a meu ver Alto Rabagão precisava, um bom sistema de bombagem.


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Coja em Moinhos de Pepim
> Ver anexo 3720
> Ver anexo 3721
> E na chegada à albufeira da Barragem de Fagilde:
> ...


Deu nas notícias à uns tempos de que a barragem está com problemas estruturais graves, daí não estarem a arriscar a deixa subir muito. Só em Portugal, devem estar à espera que aconteça alguma coisa de grave....


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Aqui estão os últimos dados de Gouvães, como se pode ver tem um caudal de entrada muito pequeno, mesmo com a chuva que tem caído.
Reparem no período em que bombeia a água de Daivões, é entre as 22h e as 8h.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (30 Dez 2022 às 18:33)

Amarante hoje.
 Com a chuva que vem no fim de semana há possibilidade de galgar as margens?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 19:27)

LMMS disse:


> Dá para Daivões e Gouvães. Só agora descobri como fazer para ver o que não está à mão de semear.
> É saber os códigos e alterar na URL.
> Era bom alguém fazer uma página como a do VOST, mas mais completa. Ainda vou ver se perco a cabeça a fazer isso até onde a minha pouca capacidade de programação der para fazer.
> 
> ...


Já tivemos isso cá no fórum.
E também por isso não queria muito partilhar essas pois vão acabar no vost tal como há uns anos eu e o @AnDré descobrimos e a partir daí meteu se no fórum na primeira página.
Na altura andou se a investigar porque há muitas que não transmitem dados.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Também não sabia que dava para ver Daivões. E Gouvães ?
> 
> Estava mesmo com uma dúvida no Tâmega, tenho visto bombagem mesmo com tanta chuva no norte
> 
> ...



Não sei se estará já tudo operacional.
Os dados são meio estranhos uma vez que às vezes aparecem Qin negativos..

Gouvães funciona apenas como bateria.
Bombeia e turbina para Daivões.
Os afluentes próprios são minimos.
Já Espanha tem algo parecido na barragem de alsa mediajo, que será reforçada tal como Gouvães


----------



## LMMS (30 Dez 2022 às 21:16)

Foz-Tua com a sua impressionante descarga!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2022 às 22:08)

A produção de eletricidade de hoje é algo de incrível, quase sempre 2GW a sobrar... pico de 9,3GW renováveis.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Dez 2022 às 23:05)

Foz Tua


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 00:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A produção de eletricidade de hoje é algo de incrível, quase sempre 2GW a sobrar... pico de 9,3GW renováveis.


Saldo exportador de 31GWh, mas o dia que ficará para a história foi mesmo o 24 Dezembro com o valor de 61GWh de energia exportada, se não foi recorde lá perto ficou.


----------



## slbgdt (31 Dez 2022 às 00:30)

LMMS disse:


> Saldo exportador de 31GWh, mas o dia que ficará para a história foi mesmo o 24 Dezembro com o valor de 61GWh de energia exportada, se não foi recorde lá perto ficou.


Toda esta noite a energia está a 0€...
No máximo vai estar a 8€...
Mas mesmo em França estará barata..
Exporta se mas a um mau preço


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2022 às 01:04)

Electricidade quase à borla, mas ainda bem que há excesso de produção em renováveis, para dar e vender. 

Em março atingimos o pico de 540€/MWh.


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2022 às 02:27)

Esta noite a barragem da Régua ja subiu para o valor mais alto dos ultimos dias, perto dos 2000m3/s.
Crestuma está nos 3000


----------



## slbgdt (31 Dez 2022 às 12:18)

Lindoso


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2022 às 12:44)

slbgdt disse:


> Lindoso


Já está a descarregar?
Às 10h ainda não estava. Mas estava a 87,5%. A previsão na maioria dos modelos aponta para mais de 100mm nas bacias do Lima, Ave e Cávado até amanhã à tarde. É muita água!

A Caniçada também está desde ontem a descarregar 350-400m3/s para ganhar espaço. A confirmarem-se as previsões, Vilarinho das Furnas e Paradela vão encher.


----------



## slbgdt (31 Dez 2022 às 13:20)

AnDré disse:


> Já está a descarregar?
> Às 10h ainda não estava. Mas estava a 87,5%. A previsão na maioria dos modelos aponta para mais de 100mm nas bacias do Lima, Ave e Cávado até amanhã à tarde. É muita água!
> 
> A Caniçada também está desde ontem a descarregar 350-400m3/s para ganhar espaço. A confirmarem-se as previsões, Vilarinho das Furnas e Paradela vão encher.



Com o excesso de energia está a descarregar para ganhar espaço para logo.
Penso eu.
Não deve estar a turbinar mas apenas a descarregar


----------



## slbgdt (31 Dez 2022 às 16:24)

Está de facto a descarregar e turbinar.
Mais logo ponho fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Barragem da mula  (Serra  de Sintra) quase no máximo.

Hoje:


----------



## clone (1 Jan 2023 às 00:55)




----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 13:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2022
> 
> Link's úteis:*
> 
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Barragem da mula  (Serra  de Sintra) quase no máximo.
> 
> Hoje:


Finalmente!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2023 às 15:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Finalmente!


O quão seca não estava a serra ao ponto daquilo que já choveu e ainda não se encontra a descarregar.


----------

